# July/August IUIs



## raelynn

Hey all! I'm starting a new IUI cycle for baby #2. Anyone else going through an IUI cycle this month and want to go through it together?


*Progress Report*_ (As of 8/26/14)_
*beaglemom* -taking a couple months off to secure financing for IVF
*Babywhisperer* - 
*JCM* - BCP until 8/25 to shrink cysts then IVF #1
*kjg123* - femera cycle #3, CD12 bloodwork and ultrasound on 8/26
*Mikihob* - taking a couple months off to secure financing for IVF
*MomOf3Girls* - IUI on 8/26, beta 9/9
*Raelynn* - IUI on 8/20, beta 9/8


----------



## babylala

Hi Raelynn - I'm going through my first IUI this cycle. I just completed my CD 3 bloodwork and ultrasound and will start clomid tonight. I'm excited and slightly terrified! We're doing 100mg clomid CD 3-7, ovidrel trigger shot and IUI. Where are you in the process?


----------



## Ltruns33

I barely did mine as well, but it was June 29th. It was my first. Good luck ladies, I'm extremely nervous/afraid of it failing/still hopeful.


----------



## raelynn

Day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound are tomorrow for me. I'm doing 50mg clomid CD 5-9 this round since that is what we did last time for baby #1. I'm excited and nervous too! I have PCOS and my periods are wonky and this one is super light so I'm hoping that the clomid works like it did last time and gets everything back on track for the IUI.

Ltruns - Good luck! 

Are you ladies planning to test out the trigger on HPTs or just wait for the bloodwork? I ended up ovulating without a trigger last time but I plan on testing it out anyway since I don't think I can survive the 2ww without testing on my own :)


----------



## Ltruns33

raelynn said:


> Day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound are tomorrow for me. I'm doing 50mg clomid CD 5-9 this round since that is what we did last time for baby #1. I'm excited and nervous too! I have PCOS and my periods are wonky and this one is super light so I'm hoping that the clomid works like it did last time and gets everything back on track for the IUI.
> 
> Ltruns - Good luck!
> 
> Are you ladies planning to test out the trigger on HPTs or just wait for the bloodwork? I ended up ovulating without a trigger last time but I plan on testing it out anyway since I don't think I can survive the 2ww without testing on my own :)

I'm waiting it out..and going crazy thinking about it. I took Femara 5-9 too and produced only two follicles so I hope they were enough! I hope your cycles get better!


----------



## raelynn

Last time I only had 2 follicles too and only one really mature one and I got pregnant so all you need is one! Good luck!


----------



## Ltruns33

Oh ok that's good to know! Thanks :)


----------



## Ltruns33

raelynn said:


> Day 3 bloodwork and ultrasound are tomorrow for me. I'm doing 50mg clomid CD 5-9 this round since that is what we did last time for baby #1. I'm excited and nervous too! I have PCOS and my periods are wonky and this one is super light so I'm hoping that the clomid works like it did last time and gets everything back on track for the IUI.
> 
> Ltruns - Good luck!
> 
> Are you ladies planning to test out the trigger on HPTs or just wait for the bloodwork? I ended up ovulating without a trigger last time but I plan on testing it out anyway since I don't think I can survive the 2ww without testing on my own :)

How was your day 3 bloods/ultrasound? All good to go?


----------



## raelynn

All good. Antral follicle count was 50 (mine is always high) No cysts. And bloodwork came back with estradiol at 67. I'm starting 50mg of clomid Friday night. Its starting to feel real now!


----------



## babylala

Raelyn that's exciting that you're starting tomorrow! I'm on day 2 now and no real side effects yet.

Ltruns - when will you go in for your blood test results? I'm also going to try not to test before the bloodwork but that may be wishful thinking!


----------



## Mikihob

Hi raelynn. Exciting for Clomid start today!! Do you take them in the morning or at night? I always take mine at night to lessen the side effects. Your IUI is soon, how exciting!!

I just did my IUI yesterday! I thought about testing my trigger out, but thought I would drive myself nuts. Plus, after testing OPK's three times a day for a week, I am done POAS.....for now. :haha: I will wait it out until July 16 for my HPT. At least I will try. 

I hope that Clomid works for you again and you can conceive first time!! :happydance:


----------



## Ltruns33

babylala said:


> Raelyn that's exciting that you're starting tomorrow! I'm on day 2 now and no real side effects yet.
> 
> Ltruns - when will you go in for your blood test results? I'm also going to try not to test before the bloodwork but that may be wishful thinking!

Raelyn fingers crossed that the clomid goes well. 

Lala, I am going in for progesteron draw on the 7th and blood pregnancy test on 7/14. Seems like forever to wait. But, I am a teacher and July is my last month off before two a days and meetings so I am not really wishing it would fly by. Part of me want to be out of the tww, but part of me still wants my summer! lol


----------



## beaglemom

Hello everyone!

I did IUI #5 yesterday...this was my 2nd with the RE & injections. They upped my follistim for more eggs & it worked. I had 3 at 16 & 1 at 14. Based on my cramping yesterday, I know I had more than 1. I could barely walk. Sadly, my husband's post wash was lower than it has ever been at 500,000. We were devastated. Over the past 6 months his count has only gone up. No idea what to think except maybe a fluke...or not enough time between BD & IUI (36+ hrs). Still holding out hope that the extra eggs will help out. I do plan to test out my trigger. I do not want any doubt when I test for the real thing. If this one does not work, IUI #6 will be my last before moving on to IVF.

We did BD the night of trigger & early this morning...hoping that is enough!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & I am doing brazil nuts, dark chocolate, pomogranate juice, & pineapple core to help with implantation.

Anyone else have any tricks they have heard about?


----------



## raelynn

Miki - I didn't have any side effects with the clomid last time but they want me to take it at night this time just in case.

Ltruns - My sis is a teacher so I know all about trying to make the most out of your summer. Hopefully time doesn't just fly by so you feel like you got a bit of a break but doesn't crawl either.

Beaglemom - Hopefully upping the meds did the trick! I haven't done any at home remedy type things to help out other than just trying to keep myself healthy. I have insulin resistance so just trying to keep my blood sugar in the normal range is tough. I wouldn't mind a little extra chocolate in my diet though :)


----------



## sally88

Hey ladies, do u mind if I join u?
I am starting my second natural iui this month. Got my first monitoring scan and blood next week on Thursday, currently I am CD 5.
My first iui failed and I have finished feeling sorry for myself and ready to move on from it. I guess it was a good learning curve for me.
My nurse thought my consultant would want me to have meds this time but he said I did so well on my own and my body did exactly what it was supposed to on it's own that he is having me do it without the meds again. Kind of feel proud of myself for that!
I have unexplained fertility issues, I can get pregnant but have early losses. Hubby has a low sperm count making conception difficult but we got 10mil for first iui which they said was good.
I am having progesterone but it will not start until I get a bfp as my consultant does not want me to have ot before that time.

Hoping this second iui will work. I am very lucky and I am having three iui and one ivf on the nhs so I really need one of them to succeed.

Good luck to us all xx


----------



## Mikihob

Welcome Sally! 

I understand the "getting over feeling sorry for myself". After my second failed IUI I was just a ball of depressed goo. I couldn't seem to shake the sadness and gnawing fear that I would never be a mommy. I finally snapped myself out of it. DH helped by making sure I knew that we would not give up. It's all so hard. 

I hope your scan and blood work goes smoothly and you have a successful IUI. Keep us posted!!


----------



## raelynn

Welcome Sally! That is great that your body does so well on its own. That is a challenge all on its own. My body could go anywhere from 35-100+ days in between periods without the help of clomid. Hopefully they can figure out a way to maintain the pregnancy too. I know progesterone is supposed to help with that. Best of luck this cycle!


----------



## Ltruns33

sally88 said:


> Hey ladies, do u mind if I join u?
> I am starting my second natural iui this month. Got my first monitoring scan and blood next week on Thursday, currently I am CD 5.
> My first iui failed and I have finished feeling sorry for myself and ready to move on from it. I guess it was a good learning curve for me.
> My nurse thought my consultant would want me to have meds this time but he said I did so well on my own and my body did exactly what it was supposed to on it's own that he is having me do it without the meds again. Kind of feel proud of myself for that!
> I have unexplained fertility issues, I can get pregnant but have early losses. Hubby has a low sperm count making conception difficult but we got 10mil for first iui which they said was good.
> I am having progesterone but it will not start until I get a bfp as my consultant does not want me to have ot before that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping this second iui will work. I am very lucky and I am having three iui and one ivf on the nhs so I really need one of them to succeed.
> 
> Good luck to us all xx

Hey sally! I recognize you from other threads :) we must have a lot similar early in the IUI process..I'm glad you're feeling more positive. Hope this cycle works out good! 

Beagle- maybe the numbers for the IUI won't be as big a deal since you BD so much before. It only takes 1, and it sounds like your follies are awesome. 

I'm still tww. Almost 7 dpiui and will test progesterone Monday.any questions you all think I should ask about progesterone? Does anyone know what they look for/or what's a good sign with the levels?


----------



## beaglemom

Some twinges going on today...I will be starting the progesterone suppositories tonight.


----------



## raelynn

Good luck with the progesterone ladies! All I can remember from last time is that they were messy and I had to wear a panty line constantly. Worth it if they help us get pregnant though!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
I wonder if I may join you as well? My name is Leslie. Will be having first IUI in July..possibly this week depending on if my body is cooperating.
DH and I have been ttc #1 since January 2013. Had a mmc may 2013 and nothing has happened since then. I was finally diagnosed with PCOS last month when I started seeing a specialist. On a strict diet. Took femara... Next monitoring appointment is tomorrow, 7/7. If all looks well they will do ovidrel injection then IUI 7/8 and 7/9. We aren't gonna do two for now and see how it goes. I have a few fears and am nervous. I fear femara didn't do anything because I have pervious experience with clomid doing nothing except make my cycle longer. I fear IUI will not even work and we will have to look at IVF, which we can't afford. Sorry to be so negative right off the bat. I'm sure you all understand these pressures and the thought that if nothing works why will this. Figure it's also ok to be honest with you all :)

Raelynn I see you were diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago and also had an IUI that was successful. Seeing that brings some hope. Would you mind telling me a little of your experience previously? This diagnosis is also new to me so any pointers would be great. I'm being tested for insulin resistance also. I have hypoglycemia but they think it's more than that at this point and I had a glucose tolerance test yesterday to see.
Thanks in advance :) looking forward to going through this with you all and hope it's a short process and we move on to pregnancy boards! :)


----------



## rocki1377

Hi Ladies. Hubby and I had our first IUI recently, July 4th and July 5th. A little background...We are both 37 years old, in good health for the most part, however Ive been diagnosed with unexplained infertility (probably due to a thyroid condition called Hashimotos). Hubby wants to keep it a secret but Im BURSTING to talk to someone about this. Started cycle with clomid, had ovidrel shot and prescribed estrodial, and IUI the next two days. Im a little worried though. The first day of IUI we went to a wedding that same night. Danced a lot and had one glass of wine....by the end of the night I was cramping and could harldy walk. Been home in bed ever since. Im worried I screwed this cycle up. Please help!!


----------



## raelynn

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I wonder if I may join you as well? My name is Leslie. Will be having first IUI in July..possibly this week depending on if my body is cooperating.
> DH and I have been ttc #1 since January 2013. Had a mmc may 2013 and nothing has happened since then. I was finally diagnosed with PCOS last month when I started seeing a specialist. On a strict diet. Took femara... Next monitoring appointment is tomorrow, 7/7. If all looks well they will do ovidrel injection then IUI 7/8 and 7/9. We aren't gonna do two for now and see how it goes. I have a few fears and am nervous. I fear femara didn't do anything because I have pervious experience with clomid doing nothing except make my cycle longer. I fear IUI will not even work and we will have to look at IVF, which we can't afford. Sorry to be so negative right off the bat. I'm sure you all understand these pressures and the thought that if nothing works why will this. Figure it's also ok to be honest with you all :)
> 
> Raelynn I see you were diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago and also had an IUI that was successful. Seeing that brings some hope. Would you mind telling me a little of your experience previously? This diagnosis is also new to me so any pointers would be great. I'm being tested for insulin resistance also. I have hypoglycemia but they think it's more than that at this point and I had a glucose tolerance test yesterday to see.
> Thanks in advance :) looking forward to going through this with you all and hope it's a short process and we move on to pregnancy boards! :)

Leslie, welcome! Your story sounds very similar to mine only clomid seems to do the trick for me (or at least did last time around). I do still have longer then normal cycles on clomid (I think I ovulated on CD 20-something last round but at least I ovulated. Without clomid I could have cycles up to 100+ days. Hopefully the femara will do the trick for you!

With the insulin resistance, I haven't been diagnosed but I know it is happening. I had gestational diabetes when I was pregnant so I had to start testing my blood sugar. My sugar level is always hovering over the high end of the "normal" levels. I'm currently on a low carb, high protein diet to help manage my sugar levels. The good thing is that it seems once you find the right meds everything else is easier.


----------



## raelynn

Rocki - Hopefully everything is ok. Cramping can just be caused by the IUI procedure itself or implantation so hopefully it is just normal. I don't think dancing is terrible. Most doctors say take it easy but I've also heard it doesn't make a difference whether you lay there for a day or move around. If the egg is going to implant it will either way. Don't beat yourself up over it and just try your best to relax and think happy baby thoughts :)


----------



## rocki1377

raelynn said:


> Rocki - Hopefully everything is ok. Cramping can just be caused by the IUI procedure itself or implantation so hopefully it is just normal. I don't think dancing is terrible. Most doctors say take it easy but I've also heard it doesn't make a difference whether you lay there for a day or move around. If the egg is going to implant it will either way. Don't beat yourself up over it and just try your best to relax and think happy baby thoughts :)

Thank you for the reassurance. Ive been reading online and there seems to be a vast difference in schools of thought when it comes to IUI and what NOT to do to increase chances of success. Some say take it easy, others say go about your day as normal.....But normal for me is VERY active (Used to teach fitness class part time and am an officer fulltime). Since we have been seeing our RE I quit teaching the fitness class because I read excessive exercise is not good if you are trying to conceive, but I am still relatively active when it comes to fitness. I don't know what to do but I guess all this worrying isn't good either. 

Thanks again for the reassuring words!!


----------



## Mischief

Hi everyone! I just found this thread and would love to join you!

I'm going to have my second IUI this month. My first IUI was in June and ended with a chemical. :( It was our first time to conceive, so though I'm sad, it has also brought me hope. In June I did 50mg Clomid days 3-7, Ovidrel trigger, and and 100 mg progesterone beginning 3dpo. This time I'm doing 100mg Clomid days 3-7 (to hopefully ovulate sooner - I ovulate ridiculously late!), Novarel trigger, and 400mg progesterone. 

raelynn, I'm planning to test out the trigger again this time. Last time I did, and when I got my BFP I still didn't trust it! :) It's so much easier to stay on a PCOS diet with such high stakes though, isn't it? :)

Ltruns33, I teach too and know what you mean about wishing these days would go faster and wishing they wouldn't all at the same time! I don't know what they look for with progesterone numbers, but my doc puts everyone doing IUI on it just in case. It wouldn't hurt to ask about it.

sally88, I'm envious of your no meds! I hope this is your cycle!

Buttrflyl553, I was diagnosed with PCOS less than a year ago and was devastated. Since then I've learned about diet and my doctor has been incredibly helpful. For the first time ever I've managed to lose weight and ovulate! I keep reading that IUI is a good solution for those with PCOS so I'm very hopeful! Good luck to you!

rocki1377, Maybe you ovulated? I know the day of my IUI I had pretty intense cramps on one side and that's what I think it was. Fingers crossed for you! :)

Good luck, all!


----------



## raelynn

Mischief - Are you doing low carb too? I've been able to get my blood sugar in check but still have difficulties losing weight. I'm still trying to get rid of the last few pounds of baby weight and can't seem to budge the scale even when I work out regularly. I'm wondering if there is some other trick I can do. 

So sorry about the chemical. I had an early miscarriage with my first pregnancy and I know how heartbreaking it can be after all the excitement of finally getting positive tests. Hopefully this round of IUI is the one for you!


----------



## Mikihob

Buttrfly I totally understand your position on the IVF front. We have already taken a large withdrawal from our 401K for the TTC journey so far. We have now used it all with nothing to show for it. We paid for this last IUI out of pocket. It's so hard and frustrating and nerve racking. Your doctor may suggest metformin if you do have insulin resistance. I have heard great things about it and it's aid in TTC. I personally cannot take it because it messes up my stomach and I throw up a lot. EEK! Are your IUI's going to be monitored??

rocki I don't think you screwed up your IUI. After every IUI I lay on the table for about 10 minutes after. My doc always says it doesn't matter whether we lay down or not, studies haven't shown it actually increases success. If you are a usually active person, you should be fine. It's different if you are sedentary and then run a marathon and your body goes "Dude-what the heck" That can screw up the cycle. I agree that the extreme cramping could have been ovulation. This IUI I cramped VERY badly after my IUI, I believe it was ovulation. 

I hope we can all get some good news this month!! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

raelynn said:


> Mischief - Are you doing low carb too? I've been able to get my blood sugar in check but still have difficulties losing weight. I'm still trying to get rid of the last few pounds of baby weight and can't seem to budge the scale even when I work out regularly. I'm wondering if there is some other trick I can do.
> 
> So sorry about the chemical. I had an early miscarriage with my first pregnancy and I know how heartbreaking it can be after all the excitement of finally getting positive tests. Hopefully this round of IUI is the one for you!

I follow South Beach and take 2,000mg of Metformin every day. I've lost quite a bit since my diagnosis, and I'm down to my final 13 pounds! Before the South Beach and Metformin I was on 1,200 calories a day + running and STILL didn't lose. You definitely have to find the right combination!


----------



## babylala

Exciting to see how many of us are in this together!

I went in today for bloodwork/ultrasound after taking clomid CD3-7. I'm just on CD 9 but I ovulate early so they agreed to have me come in early to check. I'm glad I pushed for that because I have 4 follies, one mature at 21.4mm, the others between 14-12mm. I do my Ovidrel trigger tonight (Monday) and get my IUI on Wednesday morning. This is my first so I'm still kind of unsure how my body will respond to all of this! 

Ltruns - I hope your progesterone draw went well today!

I'm bursting with excitement and nerves! I hope that one follicle produces a healthy egg. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## JCM

Babylala, I'm the exact schedule as you! I'm so excited!! All of my follicles were at 14-16 on Saturday. I've been on some injectable hmgs for the last week to get the smaller ones bigger so I'll have a better chance. Also, antagon so I didn't tell my body to ovulate. I should have about 5 mature follicles by Wednesday but I'm nervous. I've never been so excited to get a shot! Tonight at 6pm!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just want to tell you ladies that I HATE how work gets in the way of B and B chatting! Such a great group we have here. Will reply back when I can but just updating to say that everything looked good today... Follicles are the left were 21 and 19 I think she said although that doesn't mean much to me. Ovidrel injection this morning and IUIs tomorrow and Wednesday!! I am so impressed that my body is cooperating!

Good luck to all <3


----------



## raelynn

Babylala and JCM - That is so exciting that you all are so close! Hoping to hear lots of BFPs soon!!

Buttrfly - Good luck. For me they're looking for follicles 16+ in order to trigger so it sounds like yours are doing great!


----------



## Mikihob

babylala and JCM looks great for your IUI's. Good luck! Don't be nervous, it feels just like a pap smear. I have been told to keep your bladder full, not too full, you shouldn't feel like you are about to burst. Just contentedly full. Some say it helps, I don't know if it does but I still do it. I believe you can take a couple Advil 30 minutes before if you are worried about cramping. I sure hope you get your BFP's. 

Buttrfly those follies sound great! Most docs like to see a minimum of 16 ( I have been told). Hope that your trigger shot went well and I am excited for your two IUI's. Good luck and hope it's a BFP for you. 

raelynn how are you doing?


----------



## babylala

JCM - How great to have a cycle buddy! Wow, 5 mature follies!!! Are you nervous about the actual IUI or the whole process? I feel like my nerves are more because I just want this to work so badly that I have all my eggs in this basket..haha.

Buttrfly - That's awesome that you have two large follies!

Mikihob - Thanks for the tip on the bladder. They told me to come with a full bladder to give a urine sample but I'm not sure what they're measuring with that. I'll have to be sure to chug some water so I can refill my bladder!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - I meant to tell you this in another post & now babylala reminded me...my RE says to not take advil/ibuprofen. Some drs say not to take it before O, but my office has said to eliminate it completely...it can affect ovulation...I think because it is anti=inflammatory...but I can't remember exactly. So if you can, try to switch over to Tylenol. And I HATE Tylenol...I am totally an ibuprofen person.


----------



## JCM

I think I'm nervous about the whole process! But I just triggered and the tough part (meds) are over so now I just have to work on patience. Lol yeah right! 
So funny, Mikihob I always feel like I have to pee right before an ultra sound! 
Hey, Beagle! I think I'm too nervous to take anything. I just want everything to go smoothly. I'm not a Tylenol person either. We had better get used to it I suppose! Do you all get a blood test 2 weeks after? That's the plan with me. I'm gonna try really hard not to pee on sticks. I asked my dr office about progesterone and they said I'll be taking it. So that should be fun. I hope it doesn't make me emotional. My hormones are crazy lately!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> I think I'm nervous about the whole process! But I just triggered and the tough part (meds) are over so now I just have to work on patience. Lol yeah right!
> So funny, Mikihob I always feel like I have to pee right before an ultra sound!
> Hey, Beagle! I think I'm too nervous to take anything. I just want everything to go smoothly. I'm not a Tylenol person either. We had better get used to it I suppose! Do you all get a blood test 2 weeks after? That's the plan with me. I'm gonna try really hard not to pee on sticks. I asked my dr office about progesterone and they said I'll be taking it. So that should be fun. I hope it doesn't make me emotional. My hormones are crazy lately!

No blood test...just hpt...if neg, I stop progesterone and wait for af. Try not to get too worked up on symptoms because the P will totally mess with your head. Easier said than done, I know :)


----------



## raelynn

I have a full bladder story. At the beginning of my infertility treatment, my obgyn sent me to a radiology center to get an ultrasound done to check things out. You needed a full bladder so I chugged some water ahead of time. Then waitedand waited, and waited... Turns out they skipped over my name on the list. Boy was I about to burst by then!

Day 4 of clomid today. I don't think I'm really feeling any side effects but I didn't last time either. I'm starting to break out so hopefully that means things are moving along. I go in Friday for my day 12 blood draw.


----------



## somedayisnow

raelynn said:


> I have a full bladder story. At the beginning of my infertility treatment, my obgyn sent me to a radiology center to get an ultrasound done to check things out. You needed a full bladder so I chugged some water ahead of time. Then waitedand waited, and waited... Turns out they skipped over my name on the list. Boy was I about to burst by then!

Almost the same thing happened to me. The patient registration system went down so everyone had to wait for it to get back up. I swear by the time my name was called my eyeballs were floating in my head. :wacko:


----------



## JCM

I used to work in a radiology facility. I felt so bad for all of the pregnant ultra sound patients. They looked miserable! Can this day hurry up!? I could conceive tomorrow and I'm too excited!!!


----------



## babylala

Ha, I always have to wait at least 20 minutes for my RE so I know tomorrow will be an uncomfortable full-bladder wait!

JCM, I feel the same. This is going to be a long day! I triggered last night and it wasn't as bad as I thought. My husband and I were watching the 'how to' video and I had finished before he even knew I started. I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly for us tomorrow!

What does everyone do to distract themselves from going crazy? I need to pick up some hobbies. I'll do some light swimming starting this weekend but I need a good project to keep me distracted and not googling every tiny thing!


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Ha, I always have to wait at least 20 minutes for my RE so I know tomorrow will be an uncomfortable full-bladder wait!
> 
> JCM, I feel the same. This is going to be a long day! I triggered last night and it wasn't as bad as I thought. My husband and I were watching the 'how to' video and I had finished before he even knew I started. I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly for us tomorrow!
> 
> What does everyone do to distract themselves from going crazy? I need to pick up some hobbies. I'll do some light swimming starting this weekend but I need a good project to keep me distracted and not googling every tiny thing!

Wish I had some suggestions...but I am awful at distractions. It makes it worse when work is slow & I am constantly in front of a computer. However I am volunteering at the library for the 1st time this week for this huge discount book sale. Supposed to go Thurs evening,Friday at lunch, & then the sale is Saturday. I hope that helps me. Maybe you could find a charity to help with. I know animal shelters always need help...something like that.


----------



## Mikihob

DH thinks it's funny that I refuse ibuprofen since "I am not pregnant yet". I reply, "I could be." I also LOVE Ibuprofen. I miss it. lol. 

raelynn when I was 19, right before I was diagnosed with PCOS, I was going for an ultrasound and they said to drink how ever much water and by the time I left my house- 30 minutes away from the clinic, I could barely walk it was so full. If someone had cracked a really funny joke- it would have been all over. :rofl:

beaglemom you are right, no Advil. I meant to write Tylenol in my earlier post, but am so used to always using Advil. :wacko:

I am having a VERY hard time staying distracted. I started a pregnancy/TTC journal at home, that I write in when I get too antsy. I also color, I love coloring and can get super wrapped up in it, that an hour has passed. I try to stay busy but it's hard. I do find myself checking on common symptoms and seeing if I have them but haven't done too bad. I haven't yet convinced myself that I have something that I don't. :haha: :winkwink:

Glad everyone is doing well. Good luck with the IUI's tomorrow. Waiting for that IUI is so hard. I always spend the day before wishing it was the next day.


----------



## JCM

I always try and focus on whoever is ahead of me in the cycle. Like right now I'm thinking good thoughts for beagle because I know she went a week before me! So, by the time she gets to test I am already halfway through my wait. It's fun for me to get excited for people I meet on here. I have one friend that laughs when I talk about a girl I know online but she doesn't understand what it's like to go through these cycles. I also think it's good juju or karma to cheer others on that are in my same boat. I know my time will come and I hope everyone I get excited for, gets excited for me too. 
Whew! So I do that and I also love my dogs and teach them new tricks til I get frustrated. Then I bake brownies. Then I eat them. Then I google symptoms. Lol! I may be of no help to distract you Babylala! If you want, you can obsess and laugh at me so you forget to obsess over yourself! : ) 
This time tomorrow, I'll be sitting on some wax paper in some stirrups! Can't wait!!!


----------



## raelynn

LOL wax paper and stirrups! That's great! Don't let the symptoms make you crazy ladies. I swear I have more symptoms for my period than I did when I was pregnant.

I'm stressing myself out because my OPKs are getting pretty dark already and I don't go back to the RE until Friday. I'm sure everything is fine I just worry we're going to miss my ovulation.


----------



## JCM

Raelynn I'm usually ovulating at day 9 and 10. Today is day 17 so I'm totally freaking out about missing my window. I have to keep reminding myself I was on injectables to stopped me from ovulating and a trigger last night that makes it happen. I'm kind of controlling so the fact that I couldn't get myself pregnant was devastating enough. Now, I'm letting someone pull the strings and direct my body to do things and it's a struggle. Are they just giving you an ultra sound Friday? To check follicle growth?


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts.

I actually feel better being medicated & monitored...I feel less stress. But I was never an early ovulator...so the meds actually make my cycles shorter than usual...except stupid progesterone which makes it longer. So even if I get a negative & stop using them I have to wait 2-3 days for AF to start.


----------



## raelynn

I think I have the whole control thing too. Even though I know they're monitoring everything I still test with opks and hpts. I normally ovulate late (very late) so I'm on clomid. But, since I had my daughter, my cycles have been significantly shorter so I'm worried clomid will shorten things up. I know I'm probably just worrying for nothing but it seems I'll always find something to worry over.


----------



## sally88

Hey ladies! Can I ask I question? It might shound really stupid but for me I just have what my body gives me which is one follicle and one egg!!
Why do ur doctors give u meds to have loads of follicles,surely that means they may all have an egg? Sorry I no it sounds thick of me but it's not something I have spoken with my doc about as I have never needed meds and I'm curious...

Nothing to report here CD9, first scan Thursday but if I go by last month I will be having iui Friday possibly Saturday.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> I think I have the whole control thing too. Even though I know they're monitoring everything I still test with opks and hpts. I normally ovulate late (very late) so I'm on clomid. But, since I had my daughter, my cycles have been significantly shorter so I'm worried clomid will shorten things up. I know I'm probably just worrying for nothing but it seems I'll always find something to worry over.

Clomid always made my cycles longer & I would O just a little later (CD 17 or so).


----------



## beaglemom

sally88 said:


> Hey ladies! Can I ask I question? It might shound really stupid but for me I just have what my body gives me which is one follicle and one egg!!
> Why do ur doctors give u meds to have loads of follicles,surely that means they may all have an egg? Sorry I no it sounds thick of me but it's not something I have spoken with my doc about as I have never needed meds and I'm curious...
> 
> Nothing to report here CD9, first scan Thursday but if I go by last month I will be having iui Friday possibly Saturday.

Sally I think it has a lot to do with your individual situation. I am on injectables to increase the follicles I release. Last cycle only had 1 dominant, so my follistim was increased. I have no known issues, but husband has low count. So with low count, more mature follicles means more to aim for & a higher success rate. The other way to look at it is you may release from both sides. On a normal cycle, you release on one side...the sperm usually split between the sides, so you could potentially lose half your army since they are chasing nothing.

But then the other side is your dr...some dr are just more aggressive...also depends on your age, how long you have been trying. We have been on no BC for over 10 years...so I think my dr is pretty aggressive, but not so aggressive that she shot us straight to IVF...she still has faith in the IUI. But if this cycle is a no, next cycle will be my last IUI...then on to IVF if needed.

I hope this helps some. I find a lot of variations on the forums on how drs work.


----------



## raelynn

I agree with beaglemom. It depends on your doctor and your situation. I'm on a low dose of clomid so that I don't get a lot of follicles since I don't need them. I had one lead follicle on the IUI I got pregnant. So for me, one seems to work. But if others have been trying with one and that doesn't work, multiple follicles give them a better chance. It could also end up in a multiple pregnancy but that is normally a calculated risk since the lower number isn't working.


----------



## babylala

*Sally *&#8211; beaglemom pretty well covered it. My RE isn&#8217;t trying to get a ton of mature follicles but rather a stronger ovulation that produces a healthy egg and hormones that create an environment for that egg to get comfy and stick!
*Beaglemom *&#8211; your &#8220;stupid progesterone&#8221; comment made me LOL!!! Great idea to do some volunteering! I agree with you on feeling better being monitored. I felt really lost trying to figure it out on my own. 
*Raelynn *&#8211; I&#8217;m sure everything is fine! This whole thing is so odd because we are so used to tracking our cycles and familiar with every twinge or pain that now it&#8217;s hard to turn that over to our doctors. I think women dealing with infertility are some the most knowledgeable, informed and strong women out there. 
Mikihob &#8211; sounds like you&#8217;re doing a great job staying distracted! It&#8217;s just our nature to be curious and want to relate to other women&#8217;s experiences. 
*JCM *&#8211; Haha, I better not start a baking habit or I&#8217;m going to be in real trouble &#8211;no self control when it comes to chocolate&#8230;or ice cream, or pasta for that matter. That&#8217;s a great way to think about this and I totally agree -the more of us who are successful the more hope we have!


----------



## Ltruns33

babylala said:


> Exciting to see how many of us are in this together!
> 
> I went in today for bloodwork/ultrasound after taking clomid CD3-7. I'm just on CD 9 but I ovulate early so they agreed to have me come in early to check. I'm glad I pushed for that because I have 4 follies, one mature at 21.4mm, the others between 14-12mm. I do my Ovidrel trigger tonight (Monday) and get my IUI on Wednesday morning. This is my first so I'm still kind of unsure how my body will respond to all of this!
> 
> Ltruns - I hope your progesterone draw went well today!
> 
> I'm bursting with excitement and nerves! I hope that one follicle produces a healthy egg. Fingers crossed for all of us!

I'm excited for you! I know it's uncharted territories when you go in for yourfirst! 4 follies is great! My blood draw went ok.. They said it was at 6.8 which suprised me how low it was on a medicated cycle! The nurse said they like to see over 3 to confirm ovulation and over 10 to support early pregnancy so they put me on progesterone. Praise the LORD. I have been asking my dr about prgesterone since I miscarried last year. Anyways, I am 9dpiui so praying that it isn't too late for progesterone!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> I always try and focus on whoever is ahead of me in the cycle. Like right now I'm thinking good thoughts for beagle because I know she went a week before me! So, by the time she gets to test I am already halfway through my wait. It's fun for me to get excited for people I meet on here. I have one friend that laughs when I talk about a girl I know online but she doesn't understand what it's like to go through these cycles. I also think it's good juju or karma to cheer others on that are in my same boat. I know my time will come and I hope everyone I get excited for, gets excited for me too.
> Whew! So I do that and I also love my dogs and teach them new tricks til I get frustrated. Then I bake brownies. Then I eat them. Then I google symptoms. Lol! I may be of no help to distract you Babylala! If you want, you can obsess and laugh at me so you forget to obsess over yourself! : )
> This time tomorrow, I'll be sitting on some wax paper in some stirrups! Can't wait!!!

Hope your IUI went well! I am the worst about obsessing, and googling, and wanting complete control over the situation! I am really trying to be at peace with this whole cycle! And I agree about being happy for people on here, this is they best way to really vent and be with people who understand what we go through!


----------



## Mikihob

I test next Wednesday, July 16. It feels like July 2018!!! UGH! :test: I did POAS this morning at 6dpIUI and I got a negative. My HCG trigger is already out of my system. Yay! When, if, I get a positive this cycle I will know it's for real. I sure hope that I do. I am glad to see all of you lovelies doing so well. 

:dust: for us all!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> I test next Wednesday, July 16. It feels like July 2018!!! UGH! :test: I did POAS this morning at 6dpIUI and I got a negative. My HCG trigger is already out of my system. Yay! When, if, I get a positive this cycle I will know it's for real. I sure hope that I do. I am glad to see all of you lovelies doing so well.
> 
> :dust: for us all!!!

We are twins this cycle...I should be testing Wed/Thurs. Not sure if I will test early or not this time. I have tested out the trigger, though...all gone.


----------



## Mikihob

Yay beaglemom we are twins! I thought about testing Friday or Monday BUT I think I will try, TRY to wait until Wednesday. It's so hard. It's good to know we are both trigger free. Come on BFP's!


----------



## beaglemom

I don't know if I told you guys, but I am going out of town the end of the month. So if this one is a negative, I will take the progesterone a day or 2 longer just to extend my cycle so I don't have to miss another month. But let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## beaglemom

Inspiration for you ladies...
 



Attached Files:







miracle.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ltruns33

Praying for lots of BFPs this cycle ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ok ladies trying to catch up...you are all quite chatty ;)

Rocki I hope you are feeling better! My RE told me to continue normal activity after IUI. I don't believe dancing can do anything bad. Good luck!

Raelynn my blood sugar tests normal with taking blood...it was 92. Only after I did glucose tolerance test we found out I was hypoglycemic ( years ago). Looking forward to seeing results from Saturdays glucose tolerance. At this point I am welcoming meds because I can't control with diet. I guess everyone is different but I am seeing a nutritionist and before seeing her I was doing low carb and was crashing. She said I wasn't eating enough. Now I'm eating a good carb with each meal and so far I think it has helped a bit. Any pointers with pcos? How many iuis did you have before conceiving your first?

Mischief so very sorry about your chemical. I also had a miscarriage last year and was ( and still am )devastated. It's just not fair. If you ever want to chat about it feel free. Good luck to you on your 2nd! I tried south beach at one point also years ago and I almost passed out..had to leave work early! Crazy how our bodies/ blood sugar can be. As I said above my nutritionist has me adding some carbs. Whatever works though. Thank you for the words of hope regarding IUI. Any tips for pcos is welcome from you as well! It's new for me and I can say I also felt terrible at learning about it. Good news is it can be treated.

Mikihob ugh about all the money spend. I know it's worth it in the end but it's tough all the same. Forgive me, not sure what DIUI stands for. Can you clarify? Yes iuis are monitored I had baseline ultrasound and bloodwork then more ultrasound and bloodwork on day 11. I was so impressed my body cooperated and I could move on to iui! By the way I love Advil also...ugh that it's not safe for pregnancy and conceiving. It's one of the first things I run to when AF appears!

JCM and babylala we are buddies for this cycle! I had my first IUI today but am going back tomorrow for a second. Anyone know about statistics on doing two versus one? We are starting with two but if it gets too much will go to one. Good luck ladies!! 
That's funny about the full bladder stories! My RE asked me to empty my bladder before IUI so again interesting on differing opinions!

Ltruns you are very close to testing...good luck! I can understand how taking progesterone can feel like a relief to you. I feel like the more assistance the better! It is just such a feeling of being out of control with this process.

Sally that was a good question. I don't know much about this myself.

Beaglemom sounds like a great plan! Thanks for the words of encouragement :) sometimes it is hard to feel like you don't want to give up!

I hope I addressed everyone! Good luck to all and I'm hoping for lots of BFPs!

As I said I did first IUI today. DH's count was great. The procedure was a piece of cake I actually asked if that was it at the end! IUI number two tomorrow then the dreaded two week wait ( with blood work 7/14 for progesterone and estrogen levels. I've never been poked and prodded so much in my life!). Do you ladies do a preg test even if the doctor orders a beta towards the end? Wondering about my self control ;)


----------



## raelynn

So exciting we'll have some testing soon!

I got a positive opk today so I'm hoping it is a false positive either caused by PCOS or since I'm still taking clomid. It is too early to be ovulating right? I'm only on CD8. But I'm also having twinges and I'm breaking out ugh hopefully this cycle isn't a bust before we even get started.

Buttrfly - I got pregnant on our first IUI last time. I did IVF before that though. About the 2 IUIs vs 1 IUI. I actually talked to my doctor about this because we're doing dIUI (donor sperm) and had to make sure we only needed one vial delivered to the lab. They said that studies show that there isn't really much of a difference between doing 1 and 2. They said they'd let us do 2 if we wanted but they don't tend to do them anymore. It probably depends on your doctor though.


----------



## Ltruns33

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Ok ladies trying to catch up...you are all quite chatty ;)
> 
> Rocki I hope you are feeling better! My RE told me to continue normal activity after IUI. I don't believe dancing can do anything bad. Good luck!
> 
> Raelynn my blood sugar tests normal with taking blood...it was 92. Only after I did glucose tolerance test we found out I was hypoglycemic ( years ago). Looking forward to seeing results from Saturdays glucose tolerance. At this point I am welcoming meds because I can't control with diet. I guess everyone is different but I am seeing a nutritionist and before seeing her I was doing low carb and was crashing. She said I wasn't eating enough. Now I'm eating a good carb with each meal and so far I think it has helped a bit. Any pointers with pcos? How many iuis did you have before conceiving your first?
> 
> Mischief so very sorry about your chemical. I also had a miscarriage last year and was ( and still am )devastated. It's just not fair. If you ever want to chat about it feel free. Good luck to you on your 2nd! I tried south beach at one point also years ago and I almost passed out..had to leave work early! Crazy how our bodies/ blood sugar can be. As I said above my nutritionist has me adding some carbs. Whatever works though. Thank you for the words of hope regarding IUI. Any tips for pcos is welcome from you as well! It's new for me and I can say I also felt terrible at learning about it. Good news is it can be treated.
> 
> Mikihob ugh about all the money spend. I know it's worth it in the end but it's tough all the same. Forgive me, not sure what DIUI stands for. Can you clarify? Yes iuis are monitored I had baseline ultrasound and bloodwork then more ultrasound and bloodwork on day 11. I was so impressed my body cooperated and I could move on to iui! By the way I love Advil also...ugh that it's not safe for pregnancy and conceiving. It's one of the first things I run to when AF appears!
> 
> JCM and babylala we are buddies for this cycle! I had my first IUI today but am going back tomorrow for a second. Anyone know about statistics on doing two versus one? We are starting with two but if it gets too much will go to one. Good luck ladies!!
> That's funny about the full bladder stories! My RE asked me to empty my bladder before IUI so again interesting on differing opinions!
> 
> Ltruns you are very close to testing...good luck! I can understand how taking progesterone can feel like a relief to you. I feel like the more assistance the better! It is just such a feeling of being out of control with this process.
> 
> Sally that was a good question. I don't know much about this myself.
> 
> Beaglemom sounds like a great plan! Thanks for the words of encouragement :) sometimes it is hard to feel like you don't want to give up!
> 
> I hope I addressed everyone! Good luck to all and I'm hoping for lots of BFPs!
> 
> As I said I did first IUI today. DH's count was great. The procedure was a piece of cake I actually asked if that was it at the end! IUI number two tomorrow then the dreaded two week wait ( with blood work 7/14 for progesterone and estrogen levels. I've never been poked and prodded so much in my life!). Do you ladies do a preg test even if the doctor orders a beta towards the end? Wondering about my self control ;)


Ooh god recap! Thinking of you all!


----------



## rocki1377

Mikihob said:


> I test next Wednesday, July 16. It feels like July 2018!!! UGH! :test: I did POAS this morning at 6dpIUI and I got a negative. My HCG trigger is already out of my system. Yay! When, if, I get a positive this cycle I will know it's for real. I sure hope that I do. I am glad to see all of you lovelies doing so well.
> 
> :dust: for us all!!!

Hi Mikihob,
I had IUIs on 7/4 and 7/5 so I am right behind you!! Im going outta my mind too....anaylyzing every single thing I feel in my body....googling every little thing too. Today I feel like ive been hit with a Mac Truck or IM getting the flu. Im curious how you're physically feeling? Im taking my test two days after you on 7/18.....its nice to see that Im not the only one whos obsessing over this too!! Good luck all!! I hope everyone is blessed this cycle!!!


----------



## beaglemom

My dr also said that the back to back IUIs did not have any evidence to back up them being more effective. She said with the monitoring & trigger, the timing should be pretty close. But again, depends on the dr. Back to back would also not benefit me because of my husband having a low count.


----------



## JCM

Happy IUI day girls!!! My RE didn't give me an option to do 2 so I am planning on trying to BD tonight or tomorrow morning. Maybe even again tomorrow night! My husband dropped off his sample just now and I'll be there in 2 hours! I can't believe I made it here! I have been waiting for 3 months for this appt! While shrinking cysts on birth control for 45 days. Ugh it was the worst! Even worse than any tww for the last year and a half! My husband is so sweet. He left Pom juice, dark chocolate and some more candy with a really sweet card this morning on my nightstand. I am SO excited! I don't even like dark chocolate but I'm willing to try anything in this tww! 
Raelynn- I have only ovulated on cd9 as my earliest but my cycles were really messed up then. Sometimes I'd have 22 day cycles and at times I'd start bleeding at implantation and just have break through bleeding. My dr was thinking I was unable to implant after fertilization. Can you call their office and tell them you have a positive opk? I'm not sure what clomid does with that stuff since this was my first month on clomid. You might feel better and have your mind at ease if your dr office can answer that question. I call mine all of the time and I don't care! Lol


----------



## JCM

Leslie, I think I'm supposed to start progesterone in a couple of days and then I get a beta two weeks from today. I will not pee on a stick until at least NEXT weekend. This weekend hubby and I are doing a staycation so that will distract me. I think I need to plan something for every day next week so I don't obsess over testing. For now I won't test until the 20th. Does that sound do-able?


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - if they think you have implantation issues, I would def try the pineapple core if I were you. I did it this cycle...not sure if it helps or not. I think you start day of IUI, but I started the next day. I did it 1dpo-5dpo. The progesterone is going to make you feel pregnant. It makes me really tired. I think testing on the 20th should be fine...but if you have some cheap pregnancy tests, you may want to consider testing out your trigger. Mine was gone after 6 days...but I have seen other women who still have it at 10+dpo. If no cheapies, you can buy some at Walmart for 88 cent or the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Mikihob

Buttrfly DIUI is donor sperm IUI. My DH doesn't produce sperm and we were not able to get it started. We found a donor that is quite similar to DH in looks, attributes and even family history. 

rocki I am going nuts! I too feel like I am getting the flu or something. Clomid always makes me tired, nauseas and gives me sore boobs. This month they are more sore and I am extremely tired and my nose is all stuffy. Plus, on 4dpiui I had blood when I blew my nose. What?? I don't know if any of this is actually good or not or if it's just me actually getting a cold. I too am having a hard time not looking up every little thing. :wacko: The past two days I had some sharp cramps and then a dull ache in my low abdomen and pelvis and it's gone today. See, reading into things....:winkwink: I also hope we can all be blessed this cycle!! 

raelynn when was your last Clomid pill? Clomid can cause a false positive OPK if taken too soon. I believe you are supposed to wait until 5-6 days after your LAST pill before the OPK is accurate. You should ovulate 5-9 days after the last pill so I always start OPK's on day 5 after and continue through like day 12 (I have random cycle lengths). It could be a false positive. I hope it is so it doesn't mess with your IUI this month. 

At least we are all in the TWW together. I am dying. :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies. At this point I'm pretty sure I was just freaking out over nothing. Yesterday was actually CD9 and my last day of clomid so I was probably just getting a positive opk off of the clomid. I'm going to wait a few days before I start testing again to let it get out of my system. Hopefully Friday will show good follicle growth on the ultrasound!

Miki - I'm using donor sperm too and my daughter is a dIUI baby


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn you give me hope that my IUI with donor sperm can give me my BFP!! I hope it's this cycle, but if not, I know it can happen. :hugs:

I hope that you get some good follies on Friday.


----------



## beaglemom

I was actually getting so discouraged with my husband's count that I considered donor sperm. But it really upset my husband. So I think that if we had to make that decision, we would probably go the route of adoption. But his count is not so bad we can't do IVF. But I am hoping I won't need to think about any of that stuff!

Ugh...work is so boring right now...the wait is just driving me crazy. During every cycle, I want to fast forward through the TWW...like that movie Click. The rest of my cycle is fine because every day I am doing something to get ready for the IUI.

Anyone else here on injectables? I did femara & follistim.


----------



## raelynn

My hubby was against donor sperm to start too. He had the TESE surgery to try and find sperm and we did find some. We did IVF with what they found and I got pregnant but I had a miscarriage. We didn't think we could go through that heartbreak again which could happen with poor quality sperm. Plus, the money for another surgery for him on just a chance to find sperm again and then pay for another round of IVF on top of that would drain our savings. You never know where you'll end up when you first start this infertility journey.


----------



## babylala

Hi all - we successfully completed our IUI today! It was much easier than what I had anticipated. I also thought they would do another ultrasound today to look at my follicles but they didn't. It actually all went so fast that I was kind of wondering if that could really be it after it was over! I will start progesterone tomorrow morning. 

JCM, Buttrfly- how's your IUI's go today?

Mikihob - I took your advice and had a semi-full bladder. Uncomfortable, but I'll try almost anything!

I keep reading about pineapple core, anyone doing that?


----------



## beaglemom

Glad your IUI went smoothly. I am doing the pineapple core. This is the first cycle I actually stuck to it & got through all 5 days. I love pineapple, but I am so forgetful especially when it comes to eating or drinking. I usually just eat or drink when I am hungry & thirsty. I am not so good at forcing myself to eat & drink.

So basically you skin the pineapple then cut it in 5 sections. The core is the dark in the middle. Some people say the meat is not good to eat but I have read several forums & most people eat the entire piece...up to you. You start day of IUI, but I started 1 dpo...do it for 5 days, but no longer than that. I found it easier to add it to a morning smoothie.

You can also eat 4-5 brazil nuts during the wait. I am also drinking POM juice & eating a couple pieces of dark chocolate a day. I am trying to add good green foods if I can.

FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Oh...& can't remember if I told this group (getting my threads mixed up...hehe)...stay warm during the TWW. Make your body & womb warm & cozy so the egg can snuggle in. Some suggestions I read was eat soups, teas, always wear socks when walking around the house. Try to avoid super cold foods/drinks. I have a neck wrap you pop in the microwave. I got it warm & placed it on my lower belly. But not HOT, just warm. No really hot baths. Just keep the thought warm & snuggly in mind. I bought a ton of teas to drink throughout the day & I planned to only drink room temp water. However, I have eatten out too much this week so of course that comes with a cold drink & to go cup. Gonna try to get better tomorrow. I also bought an infuser cup to drink water infused with fruit.


----------



## JCM

Well my iui was a very pleasant experience! I think I ended up with 4 follicles and post wash 15 million 87% motility. I could really start to feel cramping on both sides on the drive there. Plus a lot of pressure down low. He told me it's totally normal and did a quick scan to measure how far in to release sperm or something like that? I heard him say ok 54mm and I sat straight up and said what!? What's that? Lol he gave me this dissolvable pill to put under my tongue right before he started really doing things when the speculum was in place. It tasted like pepper and gave me a head rush and then all of a sudden my cramps were gone! Totally tripped me out! Then we joked about me laying down for 15 minutes in the dark and he told me not to try a handstand. He's a funny guy. I can stop all meds and do my heparin shots for 5 days and then start progesterone this Sunday. Fun fun. He also has me taking folic acid 3 times a day, B-12 that dissolves under my tongue, fish oil pills, vitamin D and my prenatals. We pretty much cut my pill intake daily in half! Whew! No Advil, caffeine or alcohol. I get a blood test on the 23rd. I'm so happy this finally happened! I can't wait for DH to get home so we can be normal and do it! Haha! 
I met him for lunch after and now I'm laying on the couch with my fur babies. Now....I wait...


----------



## JCM

Babylala I thought they would double check my follicles too but he just did a bunch of math to show me how they grow with all of the stuff I injected into my stomach all week! I'm gonna do the pineapple core like beagle. I love pineapple and I'm gonna try to love Pom juice. ; ) what days do you do Pom beagle? I wasn't going to test out the trigger but now I want to so I'll get some cheap ones. I'm really trying to drink more water and I love hot tea. I will just do decaf tea at night before bed I think


----------



## beaglemom

What I actually did was a smoothie with the pineapple, POM, & my protein mix. Very good. POM can be a little bitter like cranberry juice...but I have quickly gotten used to it. I have a bottle at home I am just drinking throughout the wait. No set schedule on that.

Your count was really good. I also have to deal with low sperm count, so 15 million sounds awesome to me! I honestly think if I had had more follies my first medicated cycle we would have done it. My husbands count was 11 million with 9 million post!!! That is an amazing recovery rate...so not so many of the boys...but the ones we had were strong. Then this time good follies (maybe 3-4) but horrible count at 500,000 :( I still have a shot though!

Your dr totally trips me out! He seems so out there with his methods. And I don't mean that in a bad way at all! But I have just not heard of some of the stuff he does.


----------



## JCM

My doctor is like a mad scientist! My husband hated him at first. Thought he was so weird. He used to almost be socially awkward but now he's hilarious! When I first saw him, he was totally up front and said what I'm going to tell you to do is weird and you will question me but I will get you pregnant. Lol I mean heparin injections and pills for prolactin and bcps in my vagina? WEIRD!!! But if this works I am sending everyone I know to him. 
I might have to water down my Pom. I hate cranberry juice and when I would get utis, I'd water it way down and chug it!


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - All you need is 1 sperm so you're definitely still in it.

I'm getting really excited hearing about all of your IUIs. Hopefully mine isn't far behind. My husband has to travel for work next week so I may be going at it alone this time.


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats on such a smooth IUI JCM. My last IUI I actually cramped a little on both sides on the way. Normally I don't, but this time I did. It's cool he had something to ease the cramping. Mad scientist. :haha: Sometimes we just one. 

raelynn I hope your IUI is soon. This last IUI I thought DH was going to miss it. His two co-workers were both on vacation and then his boss had some family medical issue and he has been gone. I thought there was no way he was going to make it. He did end up going, he basically told them to suck it up- family first. lol. I really hope your DH can be there. If not, can you speaker phone someone in?? Just to keep you company before, listen during and keep you company as you rest??


----------



## raelynn

Miki - I thought about skypeing but I thought it might be weird during the procedure. I've been through it once before so if he isn't able to be there, I'm sure I can get through it on my own. I'll just call him later or something. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Ltruns33

babylala said:



> Hi all - we successfully completed our IUI today! It was much easier than what I had anticipated. I also thought they would do another ultrasound today to look at my follicles but they didn't. It actually all went so fast that I was kind of wondering if that could really be it after it was over! I will start progesterone tomorrow morning.
> 
> JCM, Buttrfly- how's your IUI's go today?
> 
> Mikihob - I took your advice and had a semi-full bladder. Uncomfortable, but I'll try almost anything!
> 
> I keep reading about pineapple core, anyone doing that?




JCM said:


> Well my iui was a very pleasant experience! I think I ended up with 4 follicles and post wash 15 million 87% motility. I could really start to feel cramping on both sides on the drive there. Plus a lot of pressure down low. He told me it's totally normal and did a quick scan to measure how far in to release sperm or something like that? I heard him say ok 54mm and I sat straight up and said what!? What's that? Lol he gave me this dissolvable pill to put under my tongue right before he started really doing things when the speculum was in place. It tasted like pepper and gave me a head rush and then all of a sudden my cramps were gone! Totally tripped me out! Then we joked about me laying down for 15 minutes in the dark and he told me not to try a handstand. He's a funny guy. I can stop all meds and do my heparin shots for 5 days and then start progesterone this Sunday. Fun fun. He also has me taking folic acid 3 times a day, B-12 that dissolves under my tongue, fish oil pills, vitamin D and my prenatals. We pretty much cut my pill intake daily in half! Whew! No Advil, caffeine or alcohol. I get a blood test on the 23rd. I'm so happy this finally happened! I can't wait for DH to get home so we can be normal and do it! Haha!
> I met him for lunch after and now I'm laying on the couch with my fur babies. Now....I wait...


Glad your IUI went ok! 4 Follicles sounds great! I meant to say earlier today, I am sorry you've had cysts. I had one cycle cancelled and it's so hard. Getting the green light to move forward at the baseline was like the most relief I've felt in a long time! I have had slight cramping since the IUI. It's hard being in the TWW after the procedure bc you think SURELY this will work! I think it's interesting your doctor said no caffeine. Mine didn't give me any dietary restrictions (except the obvious no alcohol) and told me after a day to resume normal activities such as running, lifting just to take it a little easy on those! Anyone else get any restrictions post IUI? I am still taking my prenatal, but it comes with DHA and Omega three so I am not supplementing any other way. 

Looks like there wer e a lot of IUI 's today in this group! How exciting! I am at 10 dpiui and started progesterone yesterday. So far, no side effects with that. I am not a symptom spotter, the only thing I monitor is pre AF spotting and CM. The only pregnancy I have had, there was NO spotting before the BFP (ended in MC after forever ttc :cry:) so I figure if I can have a cycle with no spotting that may be a good sign! Of course, the progesterone probably helps with spotting, so who knows. I go in for blood work on 7/14/14 so not too much longer! I am like a pendulum between hope/excitement and nerves/pessimism. I had my last acupuncture appointment before the blood work so we shall see!
Good luck babylala, buttrfly, beagle and everyone else who had theirs today!


----------



## Ltruns33

Mikihob said:


> I test next Wednesday, July 16. It feels like July 2018!!! UGH! :test: I did POAS this morning at 6dpIUI and I got a negative. My HCG trigger is already out of my system. Yay! When, if, I get a positive this cycle I will know it's for real. I sure hope that I do. I am glad to see all of you lovelies doing so well.
> 
> :dust: for us all!!!

I test right before you on Monday! Are you going crazy? I am trying to stay busy. How are you feeling? I feel normal excpet slight dull cramps in lower abdomen! Good luck!


----------



## JCM

Yes the cysts are a huge let down! I'm hoping if I have to do this again next cycle I won't have any but I have a feeling he will make me take a month off anyway. We were pretty aggressive but it's my first so I'm good with it! I'm kind of nervous about progesterone. I'm told it's really messy. Mine will be once a day in the morning. I start the 13th so right before you test! Yay! I love that we are all grouped together with people on different parts of the iui cycle. So it's like there's always something happening and things to be excited about! Totally distracts me and keeps me positive! I'm not supposed to exercise for a couple of days. My temp can't be 101 and my pulse can't be more than 98. I asked my husband about it (surgeon) and he said maybe they are worried about infections or something. I laughed and said what kind of infection? A sperm infection? Cause that's what I want! 
Raelynn after my iui my dr handed me my purse and said while you wait, go ahead and call mike and tell him his count like I know you want to. Lol! Skype during your relaxing time!


----------



## Mikihob

babylala having a semi-full bladder is super uncomfortable during the IUI. It's weird though because the first two I didn't lessen the fullness (how else do you say it :haha:) and I had more cramping pain. This time I lessened before I left and I barely cramped. It is REALLY awkward. The first time I was saying in my head, "Please don't pee on the doctor, please don't pee on the doctor." :rofl:

Ltruns I am also going crazy. I had low abdominal pain the last three days and it lessened up today, but it's still there. I have my usual Clomid side effects but this month my boobs are more sore and my fatigue is ridiculous. After being on Clomid for awhile my side effects get worse. I keep telling myself all these things I am feeling is nothing. I am trying to not psyche myself up too much. :winkwink: I am hoping that your dull cramping means implantation has occurred or is occurring and that your uterus is expanding. Woohoo!

JCM I have heard from other ladies that they wore a panty liner everyday. Nothing that will cause a thigh chafe or anything, just enough to keep the mess under control. Progesterone will leak, I've heard. I am sorry about your cysts. I hope you don't keep getting them. I also like how there is someone at each different part in the IUI process. That's funny about your doctor with your purse. My last IUI, the doc needed something out of my room and he knocked on the door, "Are you still laying in here?" I replied "Yes", "Oh, ok. We forgot." :rofl: Hilarious


----------



## JCM

Hahahahaa Mikihob! Right before we started he asked how I felt and I said lots of cramping on both sides. Then he put the speculum in and said how bout pressure at all? So I said Yes! I have had so much pressure in my back and down even lower like it's almost my butt like....and he goes like you feel like you have to poop? And I laughed and said yes actually, I feel exactly like that so could you move your face now because I'm scared and you're like RIGHT THERE. I was dying. Thank goodness I'm so comfortable with him. We are clearly very open. Plus I always get that gotta pee feeling before an ultra sound or pap. Even if I really don't!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Hahahahaa Mikihob! Right before we started he asked how I felt and I said lots of cramping on both sides. Then he put the speculum in and said how bout pressure at all? So I said Yes! I have had so much pressure in my back and down even lower like it's almost my butt like....and he goes like you feel like you have to poop? And I laughed and said yes actually, I feel exactly like that so could you move your face now because I'm scared and you're like RIGHT THERE. I was dying. Thank goodness I'm so comfortable with him. We are clearly very open. Plus I always get that gotta pee feeling before an ultra sound or pap. Even if I really don't!

Hahahah that's exactly how I felt after my iui!! Good description!


----------



## beaglemom

Last time my nurse asked if I needed to go and I said no. Then I sat in the room and told my husband oh man I should have gone...now all I can think about is if I really have to pee or just paranoid. 

I take the P at night. So I don't have the mess side effect. But that is what I was told to do.


----------



## Ltruns33

I am taking oral progesterone.. One tablet, twice a day. No mess. Any difference?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Raelynn thats great getting pregnant first IUI last time! I have been told the first is more experimental but I guess not for everyone! Are you using the same donor?

Jcm your hubby is so sweet! Glad IUI went well! Much more simple than I thought also. We have betas on the same day!! I'm still not sure if I will test at home before then.

Beagle the TWW is the worst!! When are you testing?
We need to have some kind of running list..I wonder who is testing first? Maybe ltruns then miki? Are you all testing at home as well?

Babylala glad your IUI went well! :D will you get a beta on the 23rd as well?

Is progesterone something that you ladies were just given in case or after a blood test? I go in for a blood test on 7/14 and they see if I need progesterone from that.
Have any of you heard no exercise during TWW? My friend had done several iuis and then IVF and was told for both no exercise. I emailed the nurse to see. I don't want to do anything that could interfere!
My IUI went well again! Now TWW and hopefully the last one!

Good luck ladies thinking of you all!


----------



## beaglemom

My dr gives everyone P. I think it just depends on the dr...some are automatic, some will do a blood test.

I have heard different things on excercise. I mainly hear to take it easy...does not mean do nothing. And do not do anything above what you already do. I am not as active, so I have stayed that way during our fertility treatments. I swim & plan to do some walking on the treadmill, but nothing major. I think the main thing is to not do anything that you will later blame yourself for if you get a negative.

I was so tempted to start testing today. But I think I will try to wait until at least Sat...that will be 10 dpo. I am not getting a beta. I was told to test in 2 weeks...if negative, stop taking the P & wait for AF.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That's beagle for the info. There are so many differing opinions on everything it seems. Some ladies won't even have sex I first trimester and this is something I just learned of. I probably will take it easy for a few days then maybe do light exercise. I never do anything crazy anyway.
Did you test your trigger out? Saturday will be here before you know if! :D


----------



## beaglemom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> That's beagle for the info. There are so many differing opinions on everything it seems. Some ladies won't even have sex I first trimester and this is something I just learned of. I probably will take it easy for a few days then maybe do light exercise. I never do anything crazy anyway.
> Did you test your trigger out? Saturday will be here before you know if! :D

Yes I basically had an almost invisable line 6 ays after trigger...same as the last time I took it. I am getting so antsy about it! But part of me wants to just wait until 14/15 dpo. But I have a ton of cheap tests...so we will see how it goes. Volunteering at my libray the next few days on my lunch & after work...so maybe time will fly.

I am also headed to the baseball hall of fame the end of the month...would love to be able to buy some baby stuff while I am there! Plus a huge Carter outlet in PA near my husband's uncle where we are staying.


----------



## JCM

My P has to be every morning starting Sunday. At least it will be after my staycation this weekend with my husband. Ltruns, I was really hoping for a pill. I'd even take a shot! Mine is crinon and it's a gel apparently with an applicator. I hate the stupid things. I'd rather just shove it in there myself. We bought lots of panty liners yesterday and pregnancy tests. The nurse actually said "sometimes there will be a thick wall of the cream in there and it's ok to kind of scrape it out and replace it with new cream." I didn't know what to say. Lol I stay on this crap for 11 weeks if I'm pregnant. Maybe I need extra help in the P department so I have to have this instead of a pill? I also asked if I can do it at night so at least I'm laying flat for the mess and she said no, morning only. Come on! 
My question is, what's sex gonna be like with the wall of china in my vagina?? 

Buttrfly, I had some bloodwork done last weekend for P and E. I almost want it again to be sure I need to do this chore but I think my dr puts everyone on it like beagle said. I'm too afraid to exercise! I've waited too long for this. Haha last night we BD'd and it was actually fun again. Lately it's been like homework! So, after I took my pulse to make sure I wasn't above a 98 like the nurse said. Haha luckily I was at 90. Yay for beta buddies! I think Babylala gets a beta too. 
I think I will test the Sunday prior because I know myself and I'm crazy. I'm just too excited sometimes I have to slow myself down a bit and remind myself it's possible it didn't work so I'm not super sad later. I think I will feel better knowing that the procedure part is so easy. It's the gearing up for iui that made me nuts. 
Beagle your test day is so close! It's already almost the weekend! Hopefully you can hold off just before Wednesday. It's awesome you will be busy though. Try and make it to the Sunday before like I will the following week! If you can do it, I can do it! Ltruns, you can test this weekend yes? And Mikihob is with you too! I'm so SO excited!


----------



## beaglemom

I know...I actually was surprised today. I guess I have been waiting all week for time to go by...so today I look at the calendar & was like, oh tomorrow is Friday already!

So felt some twinges last night & this morning...but we ate a really bad for you dinner late...chili & hot dogs...so that could have been it. Then just now saw lotiony, creamy cm. But it is probably just left over P.

So I plan to not tell many people in the beginning...but if the timing works out this cycle, we will tell my husband's uncle when we visit. Only because he is in PA & we don't see him often & we have an awesome plan. He is a huge family tree/geneology guy. So my plan was to give him an updated family tree but with my family's side. He doesn't have any of that info. So when we do it, under me & my huband's name I am going to put baby #1 & see if he catches on to it. BUT if this is a negative cycle, that is still my plan...just might not be able to do it in person.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & over the weekend I finally found an aunt onsie that is gender neutral...plan to give that to my sister...for my mom I bought her little socks with horses on them (she loves horses). I REALLY want a girl. We went to a horse rescue & there was a girl who could barely walk all done up cowgirl style with pink boots! My mom (doesn't know we are TTC) said I am going to have another baby just so I can dress her up like that! Plus she has no grandaughters...just my sister's 2 boys.


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - I had a very very faint BFP at 10dpIUI last time so you might see something that early. It was a real squinter though!

My doctor puts everyone on progesterone no matter what. Also with the exercising, I was instructed just no bouncing activities. I normally jog but I think after IUI I'll just walk on the treadmill.


----------



## JCM

I like the family tree idea, beagle! My cousin told my grandma at Christmas and did a huge picture frame with each grandchild in a photo individually. Then she put the u/s at the bottom space. It was really cute. 
I feel like this P is gonna trick me! I will be careful not to get too excited. Next Sunday will be 11dpo for me so I'm really trying to hold out til then and then I read all of these 8dpo and 9dpo. Lucky I have you guys to obsess over to distract me! Raelynn, you are right behind me right? Will you schedule the iui when you see dr tomorrow?


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - Yes the P will mess with your head. I have been trying to not say that because however I try to say it, it sounds negative & I don't want it to sound negative. But yes, P basically will create side effects exactly like being pregnant because when pregnant your P levels start going up. So try not to get too wrapped up in the symptom spotting. Last time on P, I was sleeping every day right after work. & had headaches.


----------



## Mikihob

*Ltruns* from what I have heard the tablets don&#8217;t absorb as well as the creams. Putting the creams in has the body absorb most if not all of the progesterone, when you take pills the digestive system basically gets part of the progesterone. I have heard some docs will give tablets if you only need a small help with your progesterone and if you are borderline not strong enough lining wise, they give the cream. As raelynn said, some docs just always prescribe it no matter what. I think it varies doctor to doctor as everything else seems to. :winkwink:

*Buttrfly* as the others have said exercise is ok but not too much bouncing. My doctor never limits anything, he doesn&#8217;t even think laying down afterwards is necessary because studies haven&#8217;t proved it helps. I have heard that bouncing is bad and overall doing new, hard exercises is bad for our bodies, mainly reproductively. Walking and swimming is fine. Nothing crazy like Insanity or 4 miles sprints. (I would die&#8230;seriously) 

I was told once by a girl on here that her doctor said she was not allowed to have sex for the whole 1st trimester because her miscarriage risk was too high. Imagine that. Especially if your libido actually increases when pregnant, like women&#8217;s do. You and DH would be walking around the house pissed off all the time. :rofl: 

*JCM* I have thought about testing Saturday because I will be 10dpIUI. But I am nervous. What if I get a BFN? Sigh. The urge to POAS. 

*beaglemom* that&#8217;s a great idea about telling your Uncle. He will probably look at it, &#8220;Wait. What?&#8221; lol. Adorable for your mom and sister. I plan to make some cute cards and send our family a pic of the first ultrasound. I may in fact wait to tell them until they get the cards. It would be so cute!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just to jump in with a quick question... You guys are so great with suggestions!
The nurse wrote back and said no high impact or twisting with exercise. So I asked her what she felt about elliptical and she said that was fine. Any thoughts on elliptical for you B and B ladies? I have one at home. I may take it easy until next week since just did iui. So hard because don't want to do anything wrong!


----------



## Mikihob

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Just to jump in with a quick question... You guys are so great with suggestions!
> The nurse wrote back and said no high impact or twisting with exercise. So I asked her what she felt about elliptical and she said that was fine. Any thoughts on elliptical for you B and B ladies? I have one at home. I may take it easy until next week since just did iui. So hard because don't want to do anything wrong!

I LOVE the elliptical, I wish I had one. I would keep the resistance low and not move too fast. Gentle walking shouldn't bother you at all. You might want to do smaller increments of time. 15 minutes and see how you feel and if your fine the next day do 30 minutes. But I wouldn't do anything more than 30 minutes or too extreme. Otherwise, go for it! I too am trying very hard not to do anything wrong. I have a 1 year old Dalmatian puppy and I always pick him up like a baby and snuggle and kiss him but haven't since the IUI because your not supposed to do heavy lifting. :winkwink:


----------



## sally88

Hey ladies...little update... 
So I had my scan and bloods today. Follicle measures 15.1mm. They are not scanning me tomorrow but will do next one Saturday morning, I hope they don't miss my ovulation!!!
CD11 today


----------



## Mikihob

sally88 said:


> Hey ladies...little update...
> So I had my scan and bloods today. Follicle measures 15.1mm. They are not scanning me tomorrow but will do next one Saturday morning, I hope they don't miss my ovulation!!!
> CD11 today

Good follie. From what I have learned the follie will grow at about 1mm per day. So by Saturday you will be between 17-18mm. Which is when they usually tell you to trigger. Is your cycle medicated? Will you be using a trigger? Based on follie size I don't think you will miss your ovulation. There is a chance you have super follies that grow really fast, but I bet you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks miki! I'm a nervous wreck, can you tell ? ;) I actually asked the nurse also about sex just to be safe. From their opinion it is ok during the tww. Once pregnant they ask you abstain until you hear a heartbeat on the ultrasound. I think they have advanced ultrasounds too so wouldn't be too many weeks. Good to know!

Good luck ladies!
Sounds like a great plan Sally!


----------



## beaglemom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Just to jump in with a quick question... You guys are so great with suggestions!
> The nurse wrote back and said no high impact or twisting with exercise. So I asked her what she felt about elliptical and she said that was fine. Any thoughts on elliptical for you B and B ladies? I have one at home. I may take it easy until next week since just did iui. So hard because don't want to do anything wrong!

I think it depends on what your body is used to. If you already do elliptical then just minimize the work out. I also read to just do what makes you comfortable. If you get a negative will you look back on your activities and blame yourself? I'm not saying working out is bad...jyst heard that is a good question to ask yourself.


----------



## Ltruns33

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Raelynn thats great getting pregnant first IUI last time! I have been told the first is more experimental but I guess not for everyone! Are you using the same donor?
> 
> Jcm your hubby is so sweet! Glad IUI went well! Much more simple than I thought also. We have betas on the same day!! I'm still not sure if I will test at home before then.
> 
> Beagle the TWW is the worst!! When are you testing?
> We need to have some kind of running list..I wonder who is testing first? Maybe ltruns then miki? Are you all testing at home as well?
> 
> Babylala glad your IUI went well! :D will you get a beta on the 23rd as well?
> 
> 
> Is progesterone something that you ladies were just given in case or after a blood test? I go in for a blood test on 7/14 and they see if I need progesterone from that.
> Have any of you heard no exercise during TWW? My friend had done several iuis and then IVF and was told for both no exercise. I emailed the nurse to see. I don't want to do anything that could interfere!
> My IUI went well again! Now TWW and hopefully the last one!
> 
> Good luck ladies thinking of you all!

Congrats on a good procedure! I was given progesterone bc I have had a miscarriage and my blood progesterone was 6.8. Too low for pregnancy but confirmed ovulation. As far as exercise, I plan to continue through pregnancy so the tww is no exception. My doctor said so long as you've been doing it, it's not going to affect anything. Aside from elite athletes who train at levels we can't fathom, I don't think regular exercise can truly affect iui, assuming body fat and dietary needs are met. 30 min on the elliptical doesn't count as hard "exercise" more like, daily activity. I average 30 miles per wek but have cut it to 15, with weight sessions less than 30min. I feel like a slacker. Also, my dr said if you plan on remaining active during pregnancy that you should during the tww so that you're not out of shape at 5 weeks and the you can't exercise. The exercise restrictions are usually given more during IVF when there are actual medically proven risks. The iui is pretty much the same as a normal cycle, your ovaries shouldn't swell much past ovulation. Of course, being restful after the procedure makes sense, but in my doctors words "exercise is good for both the health of the mother and the fetus/potential fetus." Exercise also helps ease of delivery and helps your body bounce back quicker. It can help with morning sickness and fatigue, so to met here are too many benefits. Not even including mental/emotional. The reason so many doctors give restrictions is bc women worry. In my opinion. I just do t want to get to he end of the tww not pregnant, and bloated and miserable bc of hormones and lack of exercise. It's just too much a part of me.


----------



## Ltruns33

sally88 said:


> Hey ladies...little update...
> So I had my scan and bloods today. Follicle measures 15.1mm. They are not scanning me tomorrow but will do next one Saturday morning, I hope they don't miss my ovulation!!!
> CD11 today


Good, luck! Did you ask about intercourse before iui? Mine said before was important,we DTD the night of the trigger :)


----------



## sally88

No I'm not on meds, this is my second natural cycle. I didn't trigger last month either. My follicle was growing about 2mm each day last month.
I have a shot of choriogonadotropin Alfa (ovitrelle) in the fridge- don't really no what its for but think that's some kind of trigger if I need it xx


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Depending on my follicles on Friday I'll either schedule IUI or another monitoring appointment

Sally - My RE is the same way. I was coming in every other day for monitoring last time since it took me a while to ovulate. I'm sure you'll be fine. 16mm is just the minimum they want to see, you won't usually ovulate as soon as you hit 16 so you shouldn't miss it. Sounds like you're getting close though!


----------



## beaglemom

We did o BD before IUI my previosly cycle...the trigger did a real umber on me...thought I was going to thow up. So he had quite a build up IUI day...but his retrieval was awesome...9 million out of 11 million. But this time we did same night as trigger & ended up with horrible count. So now not sure what to do if there is a next time.

So I am totally googling days past IUI for poitive hpt...I am losing it!


----------



## JCM

Hahaha beagle! I said Sunday!! I always say if you're ok with seeing a negative when you know it's too early, pee away! I can see a negative and still be positive about it going forward, so I always do it. Just to get it out of my mind. Buuuuuut, do it in the morning instead. I think I'm going to do two barre classes next week. I always enjoy them and sometimes they are tough but I can always take small rests. I also have an elliptical! I'm going to do 30 mins a day starting next week. Like Ltruns said, I plan on being active during pregnancy, why slack off now!? Plus, I'm already thinking of all delicious things I can eat for my staycation since i won't be drinking piña coladas by the pool with my hubby and friends. I for sure need to keep my exercise. My office only said take it easy for a couple of days. 

No sex first trimester? Insane! We would kill each other. Lol Hey, random question but is it possible to have sperm meet egg 24 hours after iui? I BD'd again this morning just in case!


----------



## beaglemom

Yes I was def going to wait at least until morning.

I think you can still get pregnant after IUI...the trigger makes You O & release the egg(s) so then it lives 12-24 hours. The SMEP plan tells you to BD 3 days in a row starting day of positive opk...skip a day...then BD again. And people swear by that method. Not going to work for us with the low count though...which why IUI. But we did BD after our IUI just to cover the bases.

Another thing I heard was if multiple eggs, they release sort of like a domino effect...so BD after could help catch the later eggs...no idea if any of this is true. :)


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom I am too! I have read a couple places that if you get a BFN before 11dpo, it could still end up a positive. If you get a BFN after 11dpo, most likely it's a BFN. There are some women who can't get a positive until 18dpo or later and some never at all. 

The waiting stinks. I want to know now. :dohh:

JCM all the research I have done says the sperm is usually gone within 12-24 hours. Frozen sperm usually 6-12 but can be longer. Sometimes sperm does just live longer. Do you think you O'd later??


----------



## raelynn

My RE suggested we BD the day of IUI and the day after. Hubby has azoospermia so the likelihood of that having any affect is very slim but we did it anyways last time. If nothing else, it probably helps your body by going through the motions. Every little bit helps! 

My hubby called off his business trip since he hurt his back and doesn't want to travel on it. Hopefully he'll be in good enough condition to go to IUI with me now.


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn that is great! I am sorry DH hurt his back but glad he might be able to be with you. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## JCM

Awesome that he can go with you! 
Miki, I def felt o pains yesterday right before I left for my appt all the way til I got there. Some light cramping later in the afternoon and today I feel great. Not even bloated so I'm most likely done ovulating. 
I'm cracking up over here, hubby and I are both googling on our iPads obsessing and all of a sudden he yells "oh this girl got a Big F***ing Pregnancy on her first iui!!!" I'm like that's not what bfp means. I'm seriously amused by him reading these forums out loud. I just tried to ask him a serious question and he said "well littlebeans44 didn't test out her trigger and she had a false positive." His face was dead serious and he continues to dialogue old forum posts from his google search. If he can just keep this up for 2 weeks I'll be distracted. I wish I was at least into the implantation times...


----------



## Mikihob

JCM said:


> Awesome that he can go with you!
> Miki, I def felt o pains yesterday right before I left for my appt all the way til I got there. Some light cramping later in the afternoon and today I feel great. Not even bloated so I'm most likely done ovulating.
> I'm cracking up over here, hubby and I are both googling on our iPads obsessing and all of a sudden he yells "oh this girl got a Big F***ing Pregnancy on her first iui!!!" I'm like that's not what bfp means. I'm seriously amused by him reading these forums out loud. I just tried to ask him a serious question and he said *"well littlebeans44 didn't test out her trigger and she had a false positive."* His face was dead serious and he continues to dialogue old forum posts from his google search. If he can just keep this up for 2 weeks I'll be distracted. I wish I was at least into the implantation times...

Hahahaha!! That is awesome that DH is reading those with you. I like his version of BFP better. Lol. I will say something about a BFP and DH is like, "What?" I explain and he's like, ok. :haha: 

It is definitely a good distraction. I am coming to your house, it will keep me distracted too. :winkwink:


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> We did o BD before IUI my previosly cycle...the trigger did a real umber on me...thought I was going to thow up. So he had quite a build up IUI day...but his retrieval was awesome...9 million out of 11 million. But this time we did same night as trigger & ended up with horrible count. So now not sure what to do if there is a next time.
> 
> So I am totally googling days past IUI for poitive hpt...I am losing it!

Me too beagle, me too!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Awesome that he can go with you!
> Miki, I def felt o pains yesterday right before I left for my appt all the way til I got there. Some light cramping later in the afternoon and today I feel great. Not even bloated so I'm most likely done ovulating.
> I'm cracking up over here, hubby and I are both googling on our iPads obsessing and all of a sudden he yells "oh this girl got a Big F***ing Pregnancy on her first iui!!!" I'm like that's not what bfp means. I'm seriously amused by him reading these forums out loud. I just tried to ask him a serious question and he said "well littlebeans44 didn't test out her trigger and she had a false positive." His face was dead serious and he continues to dialogue old forum posts from his google search. If he can just keep this up for 2 weeks I'll be distracted. I wish I was at least into the implantation times...

haha how funny! That's so great that he's so involved! Hubby's are funny when they try to figure this whole ttc stuff out with us. 

Raelynn- good luck with your appointments! I hope to be hearing about your iui soon!

Has anyone had fatigue on progesterone? I took a 3 hour nap today! WHAT! PS I am a teacher so that's how it was possible, it's summertime for me. ANyone else had any side effects on progesterone? 

I am at 11dpiui almost to 12. We have a wedding that hubby is in so friday-Saturday I should be pretty occupied. I am just praying so hard that AF doesn't show for 9 months! lol. I'm not testing, just going in for blood monday!


----------



## beaglemom

Last time I was on P, I was SO TIRED...went to bed early or took a nap after work. I have not felt that this time...not yet.


----------



## Mikihob

I caved and POAS. 9dpo= BFN. I thought perhaps I could get a early positive. Sigh. Not this time. I am still holding out hope that I am pregnant. It's still early. 

Ltruns great job waiting until your blood draw. I can sometimes hold out for it, but decided (since I have so many cheapies) that I would usually. I usually don't have any cheapies and hold out those FRER until the last minute, but gave it a shot. Come on Wednesday! 

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> I caved and POAS. 9dpo= BFN. I thought perhaps I could get a early positive. Sigh. Not this time. I am still holding out hope that I am pregnant. It's still early.
> 
> Ltruns great job waiting until your blood draw. I can sometimes hold out for it, but decided (since I have so many cheapies) that I would usually. I usually don't have any cheapies and hold out those FRER until the last minute, but gave it a shot. Come on Wednesday!
> 
> How are you ladies doing today?

Twins again! I also tested this AM @ 9dpo with a negative. I feel the same as you. At least I scratched the itch!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good for you ltruns with waiting! Enjoy the wedding!

Sorry miki and beagle for bfn but you are right there's still hope!

Thanks ladies for the exercise opinions. I spoke with nutritionist last night and was finally diagnosed insulin resistance from glucose test. Sounds like the doc will put me on metformin. Ladies on metformin- any stomach issues when taking?
Glad to have to answer and look at what will make things better. She told me exercise will help too so I am going to continue with exercise just try to walk more and not do anything crazy!


----------



## raelynn

So I was worrying about early ovulation for nothing. Still have a ways to go. I had 2 lead follicles at 10 and 11mm today and several smaller ones. Next appointment is Sunday to check on progress. I'm guessing IUI won't be until sometime in the middle of next week.

Miki and beagle it's still very early. Hopefully you'll see those positives soon!


----------



## Ltruns33

Raelynn, I'm hoping those follies develop into perfect conception ready eggs! 

Butterfly, exercise does help me with the wait! Hang in there. 

Miki&beagle how fun to be cycle twins. I hope you both get a bfp soon!


----------



## babylala

Glad to see everyone is doing well!

Ltruns - Glad you have a wedding this weekend to keep you distracted! You've done so well not testing (since you wanted to hold off until your beta). 

Mikihob and beagle - it's still so early so there's still LOTS of hope! 

Raelynn - I'm glad to hear you didn't already ovulate and sounds like those follies are developing nicely. 

JCM - Your doctor does sound like a mad scientist and like he's hilarious! I'm not familiar with herapin but I'm a big fan of fish oil pills.

I'm really excited for a weekend so I can be away from the computer (for my job I'm at the computer most of the day) and just get my mind off of things. I'll be seeing my sister this weekend who's expecting and I'm going to try to get her pregnant vibes to rub off on me :)


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing well!
> 
> Ltruns - Glad you have a wedding this weekend to keep you distracted! You've done so well not testing (since you wanted to hold off until your beta).
> 
> Mikihob and beagle - it's still so early so there's still LOTS of hope!
> 
> Raelynn - I'm glad to hear you didn't already ovulate and sounds like those follies are developing nicely.
> 
> JCM - Your doctor does sound like a mad scientist and like he's hilarious! I'm not familiar with herapin but I'm a big fan of fish oil pills.
> 
> I'm really excited for a weekend so I can be away from the computer (for my job I'm at the computer most of the day) and just get my mind off of things. I'll be seeing my sister this weekend who's expecting and I'm going to try to get her pregnant vibes to rub off on me :)

I am at my computer at work too...& it is slow...so too hard to avoid google & B&B.


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom we are twins!! We must have a mind-meld going on. :haha: :winkwink: When are you testing next? I thought about Monday or Wednesday, but now I am thinking about waiting until Thursday. The last two cycles I take my test and my period starts a few hours later. I may wait and see if it doesn't show on Wednesday. :thumbup:

Buttrfly I have taken metformin a few different times and I get horrible nausea. Last time I was on it, I vomited almost every day. But, I did start at a higher dose. My step-daughter takes it and she started low and worked her way up. She takes it with a semi-large-large meal and doesn't have issues. Her only flare up is when she forgets for a couple days and then remembers, it messes her tummy up bad. I hope that you can do well on it. I have also heard that after a couple of weeks your body gets used to is and the nausea should go away. 

raelynn it's good to hear that your ovulation wasn't missed. IUI next week! Yay! Since it's later than expected can DH go for sure? 

Hope everyone else is doing well too! :hugs:


----------



## JCM

Ohhhh those early BFNs!!! Don't let them get you down. Hopefully everyone will keep busy over the weekend and then before you know it, we are into next week! Miki and Beagle, your two weeks is up in just 5 more days! Woohoo!
Have fun at the wedding Ltruns! 
Raelynn you will be one week behind me! Glad your follicles are progressing! 
My iui twins, hope you're hanging in there! 
I will be going to a hotel with DH tomorrow and Sunday for a little pool/spa time. I'm really excited! Our friends are meeting us tomorrow night too. Hopefully my mind will stay busy. I have a waxing appt today and I called my dr just because I was paranoid and she laughed and said you can be waxed and ALWAYS call with those questions even if you think it's silly. I like her. I'm not even on progesterone until Sunday and I'm so super tired. Luckily no more bloating or cramps. But my back on both sides kind of low feels sore. Like someone punched me a couple times on either side! Maybe my dogs and DH abused me in my sleep. Lol! I just need to make it to 7dpo and then I can obsess about implantation right? ; ) 
I'm doing the Pom juice thing but I couldn't do pineapple core. It makes me gag. I take 3 folic acid, vitamin D, B-12, and fish oil. Plus prenatals. Leslie, my RE loves fish oil pills. I'm not a pill person so I hate swallowing big giant ones. Anything with a weird smell or texture makes me gag and sometime barf. I've been doing better though! 

Oh, and I miss wine. 
That is all


----------



## luvsgreen

I hope you guys don't mind me jumping in. It is always so nice to see other ladies that can relate to what you are going through. As common as infertility is, I don't know anyone else going through these issues, personally. Here is a little background on my story.
My situation: I have 4 children 18, 17, 15 and 12 and am 38 years old. I will be 39 in Sept. I have been with my current husband for 5 1/2 years and he has no children and would like one of his own. We got pregnant in 2011 and lost the baby at 12 weeks and had to get a D & C. In Nov 2013 we got pregnant again and lost the baby at 8 weeks and had to have another D & C. We were then referred to an RE. I was diagnosed with hypothyroid, polyp and low ovarian reserve. My RE also believes that my eggs are being released too soon before they have matured which is why I have taken clomid and Letrozole. I started thyroid meds and had surgery to remove my polyp. In April we were given the go ahead to start TTC again.
Tomorrow I will go in for follicle tracking and if all goes well will have my first IUI on Monday. This IUI cycle I will be doing 2.5 Letrozole and Ovidrel trigger. I already feel so anxious and exhausted by everything we have gone through. I guess it is just nice to chat with other ladies that understand and that I can vent to. Would love to hear back from everyone and I wish all of you the best on your journey's as well!


----------



## beaglemom

Welcome luvsgreen! Good luck with your cycle.

I think I had the lower back pain after my IUI...could be related to ovulation.

I am just noticing sharp cramps similar to pre-AF. Not sure what to make of it. I think I typically have something like this around this time. I am also having lotiony discharge. It is probably just the progesterone suppository. But I feel like before I had that when I woke up & then maybe the next time I went to the bathroom mid morning...then no more. It seems to be lasting longer this time. But that was 2 cycles ago...so probably means nothing. I am only taking P right before bed. Anyone else one P only at night & seem to have this discharge?


----------



## babylala

Welcome luvsgreen! Glad that you joined us and you definitely came to the right place for support. I hope that seeing a specialist will take some of the pressure of you. I feel better being under the watchful eye of an expert who gets people pregnant for a living! Keep us posted on how your appointment goes.

Ohh beaglemom lotiony discharge sounds promising! I'm on progesterone morning and night but I hate taking it in the morning because I basically have to set an alarm to take it and then just lie there for 45 minutes staring at the ceiling. My dog has been waking up too for some snuggles so that makes it more tolerable!

JCM my back was really sore yesterday but feels a lot better today. There's definitely something going on down there today but imagine it's still related to having a stronger ovulation? Who knows!


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks @ babylala and beaglemom. It's funny because I love reading all of your stories, but don't post very often. I usually keep pretty quiet and read everyone else's journeys, but now I have gotten to the point where I feel like I need to vent on my own. Some days it is truly a struggle to keep going down this path, but I hope it won't be too much longer.


----------



## JCM

Stronger ovulation makes sense! 
Ooooh beagle that sounds promising! The progesterone at night would make sense to see it in the morning but your afternoon stuff might be something good! 
Babylala, I'm doing mine in the morning too so that's my plan as well. Wake up early and cuddle with dogs! 
Welcome luvsgreen! It's nice to bounce thoughts off of this group! My situation is opposite of you! My husband has 4 kids 15,12,10,5. He had a vasectomy reversal a year and a half ago so we could have kids together. It's been a rough road but it will happen! So sorry about your losses. I extra love my husband for wanting to have more children with me! 4 is a lot! You are a good woman. : ) I hope your appt goes well so I'll have one more iui to look forward to during my wait! My blood test isn't until the 23rd. I need lots of distractions!!!


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks JCM! I really appreciate that! You are a strong woman as well for marrying a man with 4 children especially when they are teenagers lol. I hope that you get your BFP soon as well!!!


----------



## beaglemom

luvsgreen said:


> Thanks @ babylala and beaglemom. It's funny because I love reading all of your stories, but don't post very often. I usually keep pretty quiet and read everyone else's journeys, but now I have gotten to the point where I feel like I need to vent on my own. Some days it is truly a struggle to keep going down this path, but I hope it won't be too much longer.

Sometimes it is just nice to know there is a place you can go where people understand you....and you can say things like sperm, egg, discharge, pee, & period without people thinking you are gross & where TMI is always implied :)


----------



## luvsgreen

That is too funny. It is the truth. You sure couldn't talk about those things to other women that have not experienced it.


----------



## raelynn

Welcome luvsgreen! Great to see a new face!

My nurse called and we rescheduled my appointment for Monday instead of Sunday. I feel like that is better because I'll have a better chance of being ready to schedule IUI at that point. I got the exact measurements for my follicles too and I have a 12.8 a 10.9 and 7.7 trailing behind. Grow little follicles grow :)


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks raelynn! Good luck for Monday. I was told mine would be Monday as well if all looks good with my follicles in the morning. Will keep fingers crossed for the both of us.


----------



## Mikihob

*JCM* I think dates with DH like that are sweet. It keeps things spontaneous. I mean, after scheduled sex forever its nice to just hang out and see if you want to do it. No pressure, no stress, no worries. Just DH and (as I say it) cuddow time. 

*Luvsgreen* Welcome. I am sorry that you have gone through so much. Its nice that you are with an experienced RE who can really help you get preggo. It is exhausting going through this journey and then constantly starting over. Will your RE put you on progesterone if you get a BFP? Do they know why you miscarried? I am so sorry for that. My mom had 6 before me, so I have a deep fear of having them myself. I love this thread because I am constantly all day wanting to talk and this thread never stops. You love to gab as much as I do! DH is thrilled I might talk to him less. :rofl: 

*Beaglemom* I thought the sharp, weird cramps I had 3-4 days ago was possibly implantation because it was solely on the right side, but today, oh man. I was at brunch with my step-daughter and all of a sudden I had sharp, stabbing pain in my left quadrant (it sounds cooler that way. :haha: ). Now, its really achey. Hopefully thats implantation. Lol. I wish our bodies had a red and green light. 
Red-BFN, Green-BFP. Oh, TWW, how I dislike your existence. 

Maybe raelynn and luvsgreen can be cycle buddies! I hope your scans on Monday show ripe follies ready to go!!! Come on IUIs and BFPs!!

I think I am more excited for you all than myself. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## luvsgreen

@mikihob thanks so much! It is very exhausting, but at least you guys know what it feels like. I think I hate all the waiting. I feel like I go month to month waiting for something. Waiting for AF, waiting to ovulate, waiting for BFP lol. My RE has tested my progesterone and it has been good. The month before last it was in the 150's believe it or not so he says there is no need. Unfortunately when I had the miscarriages I was still with an OB and they do not test the fetus to see what caused it. My RE says that if it happens again in his care that he will test to see what the issue is. He does believe it is being caused by my high TSH which was 3.9 when it needs to be 2.5 or under and that my eggs are releasing before they have matured enough which is why he had me on clomid and we are now trying the femara (letrozole). I'm sorry to hear that your mom went through that. It is so difficult having to go through one much less 6. Have you tested again or are you still holding out? It is so difficult to wait! Every month I tell myself that I won't test unless I am late, but ALWAYS cave. 

I would love to have a cycle buddy! That would be great!


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> *JCM* I think dates with DH like that are sweet. It keeps things spontaneous. I mean, after scheduled sex forever its nice to just hang out and see if you want to do it. No pressure, no stress, no worries. Just DH and (as I say it) cuddow time.
> 
> *Luvsgreen* Welcome. I am sorry that you have gone through so much. Its nice that you are with an experienced RE who can really help you get preggo. It is exhausting going through this journey and then constantly starting over. Will your RE put you on progesterone if you get a BFP? Do they know why you miscarried? I am so sorry for that. My mom had 6 before me, so I have a deep fear of having them myself. I love this thread because I am constantly all day wanting to talk and this thread never stops. You love to gab as much as I do! DH is thrilled I might talk to him less. :rofl:
> 
> *Beaglemom* I thought the sharp, weird cramps I had 3-4 days ago was possibly implantation because it was solely on the right side, but today, oh man. I was at brunch with my step-daughter and all of a sudden I had sharp, stabbing pain in my left quadrant (it sounds cooler that way. :haha: ). Now, its really achey. Hopefully thats implantation. Lol. I wish our bodies had a red and green light.
> Red-BFN, Green-BFP. Oh, TWW, how I dislike your existence.
> 
> Maybe raelynn and luvsgreen can be cycle buddies! I hope your scans on Monday show ripe follies ready to go!!! Come on IUIs and BFPs!!
> 
> I think I am more excited for you all than myself. :hugs: :happydance:

Totally with you...the waiting sucks. I never know what to think with cramping...it never has ended well for me...we will see.

FINALLY time to go HOME! I feel like Fred Flinstone punching the time clock.


----------



## sally88

This thread moves so fast!! 
Ladies do u think I am near ovulation going by this pick? Same tests just one pick with flash and one without.
I'm really hoping I get my surge detected tomorrow morning when I have my monitoring bloods and scan so I can have iui tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0827.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0828.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mikihob

luvsgreen I am trying to hold out until Thursday to test again. AF is due Wednesday, so if nothing by Thursday morning, test away. BUT I want to sooner!! :dohh: I shall see if I can wait. 

sally it looks like your close to surging. You will probably surge within the next day or two. Are you doing the IUI the morning after the surge is detected? Refresh my memory, are you getting ultrasounds this cycle? I am pretty sure you already told me your doing an all natural cycle, but I can't remember. :flower:


----------



## sally88

Yeah I'm doing a natural cycle. Having monitoring scans and bloods. Last month they detected my surge on the Saturday morning and did my iui on the Saturday too. I'm not sure if that's just because my clinic is closed on a Sunday lol!! I assume the same thing will happen this month. Will see what the morning brings, will do another ovulation test and see how scan goes....


----------



## beaglemom

Sally, my opks were usually darker than that when a surge was coming...I would say surge no earlier than Sunday. BUT everyone is different. I have seen women with tests that look light then all of a sudden a positive.


----------



## raelynn

Sally - I'm the same as beaglemom, my opks are usually a lot darker. But, I also have pcos so opks can be all over the place some cycles. Yours looks like what I had this morning and I still have a few days to go before ovulation time.


----------



## sally88

Little update..

So my follicle was 18.8mm this morning and my bloods show I am just about to surge. My clinic are going to do my iui on Monday morning, Im really anxious that this will be too late, what do u guys think honestly?


----------



## sally88

This afternoons ovulation test, 43 hrs until my iui, it's totally gunna be to late :( :(
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0834.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Can you call the office? Mine does IUIs on weekends. You could call and tell them about the opk. You may ovulate closer to Monday anyway but I completely understand your thoughts on this. I would bug them


----------



## sally88

They are closed now until Monday. Ovulation test this morning was negative so I must have got my surge in last few hours :( feel like it's gunna be a wasted iui. 
Last month I got my surge on the Saturday and that's when they did iui- it didn't work and I got af on the Monday


----------



## JCM

Sorry Sally! If I were you, I'd have lots of sex today and tomorrow and tell them about it Monday and see if they still want to do it. Obviously keep taking your opks until then too. I'm not good at figuring out lines/faint lines/dark lines/surge lines. They drive me nuts so when I use to test, I used a clear blue monitor. If you in fact ovulate over the weekend, no use in spending the money on Monday. Last cycle you had an iui on a Saturday and AF came two days later? That doesn't sound right. Do you always have abnormal cycles? Maybe a trigger shot would be a good idea so you can plan ovulation better?


----------



## sally88

Sorry hun I meant I my period came on the Monday after two weeks after iui. I didn't explain myself very well sorry. We will bd tonight but not tomorrow night as it's not recommended the night before iui due to hubbys low count xx


----------



## JCM

That makes more sense! Get lots of those swimmers in there and good luck!!


----------



## raelynn

Sally - I'm pretty sure that I read you don't actually ovulate until 24-36 hours after your surge and the egg hangs around for 24 hours I believe. You should still be ok even if you did just surge.


----------



## Mikihob

*sally*, raelynn is right. You don't actually ovulate until 24-36 hours after the surge is detected. If that surge was detected last night or this morning, you won't actually ovulate until Sunday morning/afternoon. The egg will still be viable. I believe you should be ok for this IUI. Some women even ovulate later than 36 hours, some eggs stay longer..etc. Did you get a full negative OPK after that darker one you posted a pic of?


----------



## sally88

I got a negative opk this morning and that positive one late afternoon. Had some mild ovulation cramps this evening xx


----------



## Mikihob

sally when you have ovulation cramps, do you always ovulate right away? Or do you cramp for a couple of days prior to actual O? If you actually ovulate this evening, you might still be good with your IUI timing. The egg hangs around for 24 hours and my doc says sometimes longer. I am sorry that your O timing wasn't as accurate as planned. My OB/GYN is closed on the weekends and I have had a previous IUI that I think was too late because of the office hours. If you aren't confident in the timing would you cancel this IUI and do it next month? Would the doc give you a trigger shot? I know you have the ovidrel already. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Sally - Are you with your gyno or a specialist? I did 3 IUIs with my gyno using opks. I seemed to always O on the weekend. I think mine were all poorly timed. I would still do the IUI if I were you. With low count, regular intercourse may not work and at least you have a shot with IUI. I would suggest moving to an RE for IUI...I wish I had sooner. Mine gave me follistim to create more eggs. This is something you may want to consider as well.

Having said all that, I hope the egg sticks around long enough for the boys to meet up :)


----------



## luvsgreen

Just an update.... I had my follicle check yesterday and my RE says that I have 3 nice looking follicles. I triggered last night and will have my IUI tomorrow at 4:30. Not exactly sure how I feel about having 3 follicles, but am very excited and hoping for the best. @ raelynn is your IUI still scheduled for Monday as well? I hope all your ladies are doing well.


----------



## beaglemom

luvsgreen said:


> Just an update.... I had my follicle check yesterday and my RE says that I have 3 nice looking follicles. I triggered last night and will have my IUI tomorrow at 4:30. Not exactly sure how I feel about having 3 follicles, but am very excited and hoping for the best. @ raelynn is your IUI still scheduled for Monday as well? I hope all your ladies are doing well.

Good luck...I had 3 follicles too this cycle. O was very uncomfortable. I had taken the day off to relax but ended up needing it & spent it on the couch.


----------



## luvsgreen

Thank you! I was planning on taking the day off too, but now that it is scheduled at 4:30 I don't see the point. I will come straight home after and rest. How are you holding up? It is getting close to the end of your TWW.


----------



## beaglemom

Yes coming to an end...not much happening...neg test yesterday...may test tomorrow. I am just ready for this TWW to be over already!


----------



## luvsgreen

beaglemom said:


> Yes coming to an end...not much happening...neg test yesterday...may test tomorrow. I am just ready for this TWW to be over already!

Don't give up hope just yet! You never know what will happen. I read people that don't feel symptoms have a BFP and the ones that have symptoms have BFN's you can never tell. The 2WW is pretty awful and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## beaglemom

luvsgreen said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Yes coming to an end...not much happening...neg test yesterday...may test tomorrow. I am just ready for this TWW to be over already!
> 
> Don't give up hope just yet! You never know what will happen. I read people that don't feel symptoms have a BFP and the ones that have symptoms have BFN's you can never tell. The 2WW is pretty awful and I am not looking forward to it.Click to expand...

Def not giving up yet...just rough waiting.


----------



## luvsgreen

beaglemom said:


> Def not giving up yet...just rough waiting.

I understand. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## raelynn

Definitely true! I had pretty much no symptoms this early on when I got pregnant.

Luvsgreen - My IUI isn't scheduled yet. I go back in on Monday to check my follicles and estradiol level again. Hopefully they'll tell me to trigger or see that I already surged. Last time I didn't have to trigger because I surged naturally. I'm hoping IUI will be soon! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Raelynn good luck with your appointment today...hope you are on your way to your IUI this week!

Ltruns beta today!! Good luck. Hope you are our first BFP!

Miki thanks for the metformin advice! I am starting at 500 with dinner for a week and next week going to 500 two times a day then I think eventually to three times a day. So far ok. My stomach was upset last night but I think it was poor food choices. I am taking extended release which us supposed to be better for stomach.Are you testing soon again?

Beagle when are you testing again?

Jcm hope you enjoyed your time away! I started taking a fishoil I like as recommended by nutritionist. It is mainly dha and it's a strawberry flavor! So much better taste wise!

Babylala how are you doing in the TWW?

Luvsgreen so sorry for your losses and what you have been through. Best of luck with your first IUI!

Sally good luck with your IUI. I'm interested as well in what one of the ladies ask if you see an RE? I have heard that can make a difference. I think you are good timing wise with this one.

I agree about TWW taking forever!! I'm curious if AF comes when she was be due based on trigger and IUI. What is everyone's experience who have done this already? Hopefully it won't matter. Blood work for progesterone and estrogen today for me!


----------



## beaglemom

Tested again today with a neg :( But I still have a couple of days left.

I think if I were not on Progesterone, AF would show 14-16 days after IUI which is typical for me. But the P prolongs my cycle. After I stop taking it, it usually takes 2-3 days to start.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry, beagle... You are right though you are still in! Are you having a beta or just testing out then stopping progesterone?


----------



## beaglemom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Sorry, beagle... You are right though you are still in! Are you having a beta or just testing out then stopping progesterone?

Just testing at home. I am supposed to test on Wednesday & stop P if negative then wait for AF. But this cycle I will use the P to extend it out. I have a trip later in the month that could screw up my IUI...so I have calculated it out so I am good to go. I do not want to miss another cycle. So I will continue to take it...if neg on Friday morning, I will stop & wait for AF. Hoping it doesn't come any earlier than Sunday. Last time I was on it, it delayed me I think 2 days.


----------



## JCM

Oh Leslie, where are these pills? I have cherry b12 pills because I have to take them sublingual (RE is so weird!) I tested yesterday to see if the trigger is gone and it's still faintly there. I triggered one week ago today. Maybe it will be gone this Wednesday? I'm also curious about AF. Usually my cycle is 23 days sometimes 25. Iui was cd18 for me. All of these meds have me screwed up. I was worried if this one doesn't work will I have to wait? DH says probably not because my RE basically controls my cycle now all of the time. It's so annoying because I would like that control myself! At least we are on he same team! Lol I have caved and started googling 5dpiui symptoms. God help me. I get up to pee 3 times a night the last two nights. This HCG is still in me though so it didn't really get me excited.


----------



## sally88

Just hot home from iui... 9mil sperm 100% motile so a good outcome.
If this does not work we will move on to ivf but I'm feeling hopeful at the min!! Had ovulation pains lastght too.

What is an RE?? All I see is my gynecologist who monitors me and then I got to care for my iui xx

Really hoping you all get bfp!!! It's such a long two week wait isn't it xx


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - your cycle should be over about 14 days after IUI...I can't remember if you are doing beta??? Anyways, if like me, if you get a neg on 14 dpo, you stop P & AF will arrive within a couple of days. And you are not alone with the googling. Just FYI, my trigger was out by 6 days after...but everyone is different.

Sally - The RE is a Reproductive Endocrinologist...or Fertility Specialist (FS). You are in the UK? Things may be different over there. Over here most gynos do not do fertility treatment. Mine did IUIs but timed with opks & no monitoring. I am with a specialist now who does injectables & monitoring.

So this is for the girls who are not TTC #1 (have been pregnant before). Yesterday I had a weird pin needle feeling a couple inches to the left & down from my belly button. It was weird...it almost felt the way it feels after an injection...but nowhere near the injection spot. Off & on cramping today as well. I heard this pin needle thing could be the egg implanting...not sure...I hope it is a good thing. Anyone experience this before???


----------



## JCM

Yes, I have a beta a year from now on 7/23. Lol! This is too long! Maybe I'll test my trigger tomorrow morning. Except I started P yesterday. Won't that trick my tests possibly too? This is all so mean. Does P make you pee a lot? I've read about that type of pain behind your belly button. Most describe it as implantation. Like a tugging feeling behind it?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jcm here is where I got the fishoil. I heard they sell at vitamin shoppe but it was cheaper this way
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0012R1UT0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385040_30332190_TE_dp_1
I think your dh is right that you wouldn't have to wait for second once since they are in control. I enjoy letting someone else take the reigns:) we can BD for fun for the first time in a year and a half it's great!

Sally good luck to you!!

Beagle unfortunately I have been pregnant before and still ttc #1. I think that's a sign of implantation what you describe. I never had anything like that though when I was pregnant but know some do.


----------



## sally88

Yeah I am in the UK. My consultant does all my monitoring and sends the results to the fertility specialists and they decide on the plan each day and when to do iui then they do it.
Everywhere seems to do things so different :)


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - I can't remember for sure if it matches the pain you descried but I do remember I had a bit of unusual cramping when I got pregnant.

Had my appointment this morning and may be cancelling this cycle. I'm waiting to get a call with my blood results this afternoon. I have a follicle that looks like it ovulated already this morning but they have to run the blood test to check if it possibly just ovulated and we can still do IUI tomorrow or if it is too late and we have to cancel. I had cramping last night and this morning so I'm expecting the worst at this point. The doctor that did my ultrasound at least gave me a laugh. She said go home and have intercourse today in case you already ovulated. Then the nurse pointed out on my chart that my husband has azoospermia and she was like "oh...well your husband will be happy anyway. Tell him doctor's orders."


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - the P will not mess up your tests. It will make you FEEL pregnant...tired & things like that. So it tricks your mind. But your tests are still accurate once the trigger has been tested out.

Sally - things seem to be different all over even in the US. Every dr is different.

Buttrfly - sorry about the mc. I really hope the IUI works for you! Thanks for the info...I don't recall feeling this before. The cramping I am feeling could be AF...that is pretty typical for me.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> Beaglemom - I can't remember for sure if it matches the pain you descried but I do remember I had a bit of unusual cramping when I got pregnant.
> 
> Had my appointment this morning and may be cancelling this cycle. I'm waiting to get a call with my blood results this afternoon. I have a follicle that looks like it ovulated already this morning but they have to run the blood test to check if it possibly just ovulated and we can still do IUI tomorrow or if it is too late and we have to cancel. I had cramping last night and this morning so I'm expecting the worst at this point. The doctor that did my ultrasound at least gave me a laugh. She said go home and have intercourse today in case you already ovulated. Then the nurse pointed out on my chart that my husband has azoospermia and she was like "oh...well your husband will be happy anyway. Tell him doctor's orders."

So sorry...I hope it is not too late. I went back to your other post. I can't believe so much changed in just 2 days. But maybe even if one did release, you had another behind that. Good luck.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Raelynn I really hope it's not too late for you!


----------



## JCM

Raelynn, hoping you're able to do it tomorrow!


----------



## raelynn

Well, bad news confirmed. We missed my ovulation. I'm really frustrated since my initial appointment was Sunday and they switched it to Monday. They're going to monitor me more frequently next time but now I just get to do more waiting for AF. Super bummed. I guess I'll be starting all over around the end of the month. I'll be cheering you ladies on until then.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> Well, bad news confirmed. We missed my ovulation. I'm really frustrated since my initial appointment was Sunday and they switched it to Monday. They're going to monitor me more frequently next time but now I just get to do more waiting for AF. Super bummed. I guess I'll be starting all over around the end of the month. I'll be cheering you ladies on until then.

That really sucks...I don't think I caught in your post that your appt was today vs Sunday. Why was it changed?


----------



## babylala

Raelynn I'm so sorry to hear that -how frustrating. They better monitor you very closely next cycle like they said they would so they don't mess this up again.


----------



## babylala

@JCM and @buttrfly - this 2ww is torture. I had a busy weekend which was good for distractions but like JCM, I'm already looking up 5dpiui symptoms. Ha, no self control!

@beagle - I've been pregnant before and that sounds similar to what I felt around 10dpo!

I'm looking forward to an update from Ltruns on her beta today!!!


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> @JCM and @buttrfly - this 2ww is torture. I had a busy weekend which was good for distractions but like JCM, I'm already looking up 5dpiui symptoms. Ha, no self control!
> 
> @beagle - I've been pregnant before and that sounds similar to what I felt around 10dpo!
> 
> I'm looking forward to an update from Ltruns on her beta today!!!

Thanks! I have been fooled before by these sensations, so I am not getting my hopes up. But at the same time it is nice to know there is still hope out there to be had. I don't think I have ever felt this pin needle thing, though.


----------



## raelynn

My appointment was changed because my follicles were still so small on Friday. They just grew really fast apparently. The one that ovulated was 12.8mm on Friday and measured around 18-20 today. I guess it is better this way since hubby has his back injury we're dealing with right now but it just feels like more bad news on top of everything else. 

Hopefully we'll be seeing some BFPs on here soon!


----------



## Mikihob

*Luvsgreen* hope that your IUI goes/went well. 3 follies is great!

*sally* I am glad that your IUI went well and the spermies look great!

*raelynn* I am so sorry you had to cancel your cycle. I am glad that they are going to monitor you more closely next cycle. 

I tested this morning and BFN. Then, 30 minutes later AF came TWO DAYS EARLY! I had a major breakdown this morning. DH couldn't bring himself to go to work he was so worried. I thought for sure this was the month. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 

We are now onto a break. We need to save some money for our next cycle's and hopefully the birth control will help me lose the extra weight I gained from Clomid and PCOS. 

beaglemom and Ltruns I hope you get your BFP's this week. Who's next on the testing block??


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> *Luvsgreen* hope that your IUI goes/went well. 3 follies is great!
> 
> *sally* I am glad that your IUI went well and the spermies look great!
> 
> *raelynn* I am so sorry you had to cancel your cycle. I am glad that they are going to monitor you more closely next cycle.
> 
> I tested this morning and BFN. Then, 30 minutes later AF came TWO DAYS EARLY! I had a major breakdown this morning. DH couldn't bring himself to go to work he was so worried. I thought for sure this was the month. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> We are now onto a break. We need to save some money for our next cycle's and hopefully the birth control will help me lose the extra weight I gained from Clomid and PCOS.
> 
> beaglemom and Ltruns I hope you get your BFP's this week. Who's next on the testing block??

Sorry about the negative...but a break can be very theraputic as well. Good luck on the next cycles.


----------



## babylala

raelynn said:


> My appointment was changed because my follicles were still so small on Friday. They just grew really fast apparently. The one that ovulated was 12.8mm on Friday and measured around 18-20 today. I guess it is better this way since hubby has his back injury we're dealing with right now but it just feels like more bad news on top of everything else.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be seeing some BFPs on here soon!

@ raelynn - sorry for this dumb question but this is my first monitored cycle. How do they determine if you've already ovulated? I'm asking because my follicle was 21mm when i triggered and if yours was 18-20mm and you had already ovulated, I surely ovulated before my trigger. Or is it determined by the hormones measured via bloodwork? I should really ask my nurse more questions!


----------



## raelynn

babylala - There are a couple of hormones that they check. Right before you ovulate, your lh levels go up. If they had tested just high lh then I would have had IUI tomorrow. But, once you've ovulated, you start producing progesterone. Since my progesterone levels were up they know I already ovulated. They knew I ovulated because my follicle had already burst visibly on the ultrasound this morning and my progesterone levels were up.

Miki - I'm so sorry for the BFN. I totally get the frustration in thinking this was the cycle and then having to deal with the disappointment. How long of a break do you plan on taking? Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner after a little relaxation.


----------



## JCM

Aw raelynn so frustrating! Take care of hubby for now. But funny about "doctors orders" my husband loves when they say that. 
Mikihob, I am so sorry about AF! She's full on here? Yuck. I've considered doing a month break if this doesn't work. I think I'll have to be on bcps for my cysts anyway. They always come and grow way to big to try and get pregnant. So annoying. 
Babylala, I'm horrible. I've googled different things and have RE-read stuff I already know. I need an intervention.


----------



## babylala

@raelynn - that makes sense, thanks for the explanation. I'm routing for a BFP on your next cycle!!!!

@ mikihob- I'm sorry that AF came. Sometimes a break seems like just the thing that ends up let

@JCM - Hilarious on the re-reading because I'm totally doing that too. It's going to a long week. I'm already wondering if I'll be able to hold off POAS. Doubt it!


----------



## Ltruns33

Well, the blood test came back negative, which didn't surprise me. I was having brown spotting (JCM I was a google addict the past 48 hours, I re-read the same things too!) and just kind of felt "out". Anyways, since I'm not surprised, I have a lot of hope for the next cycle. That is, after I get over my fear of them finding cysts in the baseline ultrasound this week. So, please say a prayer we can go forward with this cycle, since we are both coaches (him- varsity football, me- head cross country coach) and our schedules get crazy in August. September-December IUI is impossible pretty much). 

I'm emotionally ok, no breakdowns, not feeling hopeless. I have a lot of faith that hubby and I are getting closer to that bfp with these monitored and medicated IUIs. I really do. I know "feelings" aren't a science, but I also know that I'm tired of being OWNED by my emotions and this process. I just keep thinking WHENEVER we get our bfp, it will ALL be worth it. The bfp I got, even though it ended in MC, when I got it, it erased the past year and a half of trying. Just like that it was all worth it. If you aren't in a good place right now because of dissapointments and heartbreak, hang in there. I hate this as much as you all do. I don't see how a procedure where i produced two possibly three follicles and my husband had almost 200million motile sperm didn't work. It's beyond me. 
But I do feel like if there are no major fertility issues maybe 2nd and 3rd time IUIs have a higher success rate than 1st IUIs. We'll see. Someone asked about progesterone/triggers and cycle length. Based on my spotting mine seems to be about the same. I just went off progesterone after getting the negative results so I'll let y'all know how long it takes for full flow to start. I didn't have any trouble on progesterone (i think it was keeping me from starting AF on Sunday though) and had NO side effects from femara like I did on clomid. However, my lower abdomen was really tender ( i kept thinking it was my uterus stretching for an embryo :() the entire past week. I'm not sure why. Ovulation wasn't painful, but after ovulation I was definitely tender in my lower abdomen and lower back. Any ideas?

@raelynn I'm so sorry about you missing your chance. That would infuriate me and break me all at once. I hope you can have hope in the next cycle. :) thanks for starting this thread, you brought us all together! 

@beagle hang in there! You're almost to test day! Hope you're our first bfp 

@Miki I'm sorry for your bfn and AF. :( I wish I didn't have to say I understand, but I understand! Hang in there. 

@JCM and @babylala Hope you're tww in going ok! you're kind of in purgatory, not too close to IUI but not close enough to test. Positive vibes and prayers for yall! 

@sally and @luvsgreen and I think @butterfly Good luck and congrats on your iuis! hang in there for the tww, i swear it's longer after iui. :) 

I don't know if you all are bible people, but i liked this verse and even if your not a bible person it's a good thought. 

"Therefore, we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, our inner self is being renewed day by day." 2 Cor 4:16

Here's to a future cycle (or 9 months!) of being renewed and not losing heart. :


----------



## beaglemom

Ltruns, just remember IUI gives an infertile couple chances like a normal couple trying based on the situation...so even in the perfect scenario, it could fail. That is why 3 IUIs is ideal. Good luck & glad you are feeling okay about it.


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - so sorry for your bfn. I'm so glad you're in good spirits though. That verse is great, thanks for sharing.

I think I'm going to update the title of our thread to include August too if there are enough of us still left trying for the next round. Hearing from you all is helping me get through my own frustrating situation.


----------



## JCM

Oh Ltruns I was looking forward to hearing from you all day. I loved everything you said. Especially about not letting this own you. I know how you feel about cysts. I'm already fearing them and I'm not done with my 2ww! 
Good idea, Raelynn! I like this little group!


----------



## Ltruns33

Yes, beagle that is true! "levels the playing field" with other normal couples! 

Raelynn great idea!

JCM I'm hoping we both don't have to worry about cysts in the future!


----------



## kjg123

Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in. 
Im 10 dpiui today. I was good for so long and then finally caved this morning: BFN with FRER. Trying to be hopeful but not feeling very lucky this cycle. 

This was my 1st IUI. I had one mature follicle 20.5mm. It was a VERY slow grower - CD30 for my ovidrel CD32 for IUI - despite taking 2.5mg letrozole earlier this cycle. 
I have never been pregnant before and have long irregular cycles (usually 50some days). 

My 6 dpiui progesterone was also only 4.5 (which is strange bc my last non-medicated cycle was >10). My RE says I ovulated bc of the ovidrel but still very low numbers. I've been on progesterone gel since. 

For all those reasons (late ovulation, low progesterone etc etc) I feel as though this cycle was a bust...but i'll hang hopeful for a few more days. Maybe next poas wednesday?!

My RE said i can come in for a beta on thursday or friday (13 or 14 dpiui). 

FXd for those of you still in it! For those of you got caught by AF, I hope for a quick start to a smooth new cycle!!


----------



## rocki1377

kjg123 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
> Im 10 dpiui today. I was good for so long and then finally caved this morning: BFN with FRER. Trying to be hopeful but not feeling very lucky this cycle.
> 
> This was my 1st IUI. I had one mature follicle 20.5mm. It was a VERY slow grower - CD30 for my ovidrel CD32 for IUI - despite taking 2.5mg letrozole earlier this cycle.
> I have never been pregnant before and have long irregular cycles (usually 50some days).
> 
> My 6 dpiui progesterone was also only 4.5 (which is strange bc my last non-medicated cycle was >10). My RE says I ovulated bc of the ovidrel but still very low numbers. I've been on progesterone gel
> 
> For all those reasons (late ovulation, low progesterone etc etc) I feel as though this cycle was a bust...but i'll hang hopeful for a few more days. Maybe next poas wednesday?!
> 
> My RE said i can come in for a beta on thursday or friday (13 or 14 dpiui).
> 
> FXd for those of you still in it! For those of you got caught by AF, I hope for a quick start to a smooth new cycle!!

KJG123 I too am 10diui and I TOO caved and did HPT...first response early detection...BFN TOO!!! Im bummed but it helps to know that many women also have BFN's at this stage of the cycle. Trust me, Ive been googling this since I took the test and got the BFN. Im scheduled for the beta on Friday. Ive been sooooo hypersensitive to every little twinge/ache/pain, etc in my body since the IUI. Hubby had to take me to the Adirondack mountains this past weekend to get me away from googling every single thing (no cell service or wifi in the mountains). Only a few more days...sprinkling lotsa baby dust to you and everyone on this post!!! Keep your spirits up and have faith


----------



## beaglemom

kjg123 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
> Im 10 dpiui today. I was good for so long and then finally caved this morning: BFN with FRER. Trying to be hopeful but not feeling very lucky this cycle.
> 
> This was my 1st IUI. I had one mature follicle 20.5mm. It was a VERY slow grower - CD30 for my ovidrel CD32 for IUI - despite taking 2.5mg letrozole earlier this cycle.
> I have never been pregnant before and have long irregular cycles (usually 50some days).
> 
> My 6 dpiui progesterone was also only 4.5 (which is strange bc my last non-medicated cycle was >10). My RE says I ovulated bc of the ovidrel but still very low numbers. I've been on progesterone gel since.
> 
> For all those reasons (late ovulation, low progesterone etc etc) I feel as though this cycle was a bust...but i'll hang hopeful for a few more days. Maybe next poas wednesday?!
> 
> My RE said i can come in for a beta on thursday or friday (13 or 14 dpiui).
> 
> FXd for those of you still in it! For those of you got caught by AF, I hope for a quick start to a smooth new cycle!!

I am 12 days past so you are right behind me...good luck! I am getting negatives, too. Next test probably Wed.


----------



## Ltruns33

kjg123 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
> Im 10 dpiui today. I was good for so long and then finally caved this morning: BFN with FRER. Trying to be hopeful but not feeling very lucky this cycle.
> 
> This was my 1st IUI. I had one mature follicle 20.5mm. It was a VERY slow grower - CD30 for my ovidrel CD32 for IUI - despite taking 2.5mg letrozole earlier this cycle.
> I have never been pregnant before and have long irregular cycles (usually 50some days).
> 
> My 6 dpiui progesterone was also only 4.5 (which is strange bc my last non-medicated cycle was >10). My RE says I ovulated bc of the ovidrel but still very low numbers. I've been on progesterone gel since.
> 
> For all those reasons (late ovulation, low progesterone etc etc) I feel as though this cycle was a bust...but i'll hang hopeful for a few more days. Maybe next poas wednesday?!
> 
> My RE said i can come in for a beta on thursday or friday (13 or 14 dpiui).
> 
> FXd for those of you still in it! For those of you got caught by AF, I hope for a quick start to a smooth new cycle!!




rocki1377 said:


> kjg123 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in.
> Im 10 dpiui today. I was good for so long and then finally caved this morning: BFN with FRER. Trying to be hopeful but not feeling very lucky this cycle.
> 
> This was my 1st IUI. I had one mature follicle 20.5mm. It was a VERY slow grower - CD30 for my ovidrel CD32 for IUI - despite taking 2.5mg letrozole earlier this cycle.
> I have never been pregnant before and have long irregular cycles (usually 50some days).
> 
> My 6 dpiui progesterone was also only 4.5 (which is strange bc my last non-medicated cycle was >10). My RE says I ovulated bc of the ovidrel but still very low numbers. I've been on progesterone gel
> 
> For all those reasons (late ovulation, low progesterone etc etc) I feel as though this cycle was a bust...but i'll hang hopeful for a few more days. Maybe next poas wednesday?!
> 
> My RE said i can come in for a beta on thursday or friday (13 or 14 dpiui).
> 
> FXd for those of you still in it! For those of you got caught by AF, I hope for a quick start to a smooth new cycle!!
> 
> KJG123 I too am 10diui and I TOO caved and did HPT...first response early detection...BFN TOO!!! Im bummed but it helps to know that many women also have BFN's at this stage of the cycle. Trust me, Ive been googling this since I took the test and got the BFN. Im scheduled for the beta on Friday. Ive been sooooo hypersensitive to every little twinge/ache/pain, etc in my body since the IUI. Hubby had to take me to the Adirondack mountains this past weekend to get me away from googling every single thing (no cell service or wifi in the mountains). Only a few more days...sprinkling lotsa baby dust to you and everyone on this post!!! Keep your spirits up and have faithClick to expand...

Welcome! Good luck with your testing and everything!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry raelynn that is terribly frustrating :( so glad they will be monitoring closely next time around. Glad you turned the group into an August group as well!

Babylala what did you find out about symptoms 5dpiui? Lol implantation happens from 6dp and on right? TWW is even more annoying because AF symptoms always mimic pregnancy symptoms. When I was pregnant I was waiting for AF all depressed because of the cramps I was getting.

Miki so very sorry :( maybe a break will be therapeutic? How long will you guys take a break? 

Ltruns sorry about your negative. You have such a great attitude about it all! I know it's not very common to get positive on first IUI so I'm trying to keep that in mind also. Good luck this time around!

Good luck for your next test beagle!

Jcm hope you are hanging in there...little over a week for us and babylala ahhhhh!!

My progesterone/ estrogen results came back good so they said nothing else was needed I just wait! Started exercise again. When they called about results I asked that nurse about exercise. At least at my RE's office they don't think it's an issue. No horseback riding though lol


----------



## babylala

@Ltruns - I'm so sorry! You have a such a wonderful, uplifting outlook on this so thank you for sharing and being so positive.

@kjg - Welcome and FX that you get your BFP this week!

@beagle and rocki - I'm looking forward to your BFPs this week!!!

@buttrfly - Congrats on the Progesterone results! haha, I know I'm crazy. The times I was pregnant before I think I started feeling some stuff 8-9 dpo so I should really just kick my feet up and relax until then and stop symptom spotting! Is your beta a week from today?!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry I missed you kjg. Best of luck to you! Do they know why your cycles are so irregular? Wonder if they will increase your medication so you ovulate earlier? My cycles were so irregular and I was on 5 mg which seemed to do the trick.

Good luck rocki! Do you live in NY? I went to college close to the Adirondacks .

Babylala same day beta as you...7/23 :)


----------



## babylala

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Sorry I missed you kjg. Best of luck to you! Do they know why your cycles are so irregular? Wonder if they will increase your medication so you ovulate earlier? My cycles were so irregular and I was on 5 mg which seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Good luck rocki! Do you live in NY? I went to college close to the Adirondacks .
> 
> Babylala same day beta as you...7/23 :)

Yesss!!! 7/23's going to be a good day for us!:happydance:


----------



## beaglemom

Hi ladies...woke up at 3 am & did not get back to sleep until 5. Woke up late & with a headache...I haven't had one in a while & the last few times they were related to my meds. Maybe this is a good sign ??? Getting nervous about testing tomorrow & almost want to just wait until Friday. I think I still have a decent shot even with the low count...plus the 3-4 eggs...but who knows. Just ready for the wait to be over. And I know if it is negative, I will have a rough few days...I always get upset after a negative. I think it has more to do with AF & hormones than the disappointment.


----------



## JCM

Our page is getting so popular! Welcome!!! : ) 
Beagle you are so close! I wouldn't be able to wait for Friday. I tested my trigger yesterday and there's still a faint line. It's been a week! I'm going to test it again tomorrow. 
Leslie and Babylala, are you guys feeling like AF is coming at all? I had pretty bad cramps last night, all mostly in my back. The kind I get right before she comes. Also I'm super itchy. I know it's not because of injections (heparin) because I'm getting a week break from those. Maybe it's the progesterone? My boobs grew a size bigger last night too. Plus they hurt on the sides. This morning they are normal size. Bummer ; ) I took a Benadryl last night so I'd actually get some sleep. Doc says it's ok. But I woke up a couple times to pee. I read progesterone will do that to you but I was peeing lots before I started these fun little cream applications. : / more cramping this morning. If AF comes early I will freak out! I don't even think my body knows what's happening next! I swear my schedule has been maneuvered so much...23 day cycles, 16, 32, 24. What a mess! Plus I'm cranky. Plus I want those little tiny donuts from dunkin donuts. Maybe hubby will bring me some on his way home from the hospital. (Mike if you are reading this to laugh at me today bring home those things. No powdered ones though.) 
Well, I guess I'll google 6dpiui now


----------



## babylala

JCM you crack me up! Your symptoms sound promising. I've been having cramps since the IUI though they're sporadic. They woke me up last night. Have you been having wild dreams? I had a dream that wolves were chasing my husband, wth? It's so weird and he was making fun of me this am. I've been on progesterone since 1 dpiui so I'm attributing everything that I feel to that. Good to know that the trigger is out of your system! 

@beagle - Hang in there! I get so nervous before testing too but not too long before you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Mikihob

*raelynn* I am not sure. DH wants to do one more IUI before taking a break. We have this big family vacation with his side of the family and I was trying to not interfere with that, but it would require a long break. I am trying to decide whether to do one more. 

*JCM* I spotted yesterday 12dpo and then full flow today. I have never had an entire day of spotting before flow before, but this was my first month with an HCG trigger. 

*Ltruns* I am sorry you got a BFN. I love your optimism. I usually am as well, but its getting harder and harder. I hope this next month is your BFP! Great bible verse. Fits perfectly. 

*kjg* welcome! I hope your cycle was successful.

*beaglemom* I hope that the headache is a good sign along with your needle pinch feeling. 

*rocki, kjg, beaglemom, Buttrfly, babylala* I hope your tests come back with a BFP this week. 

This month with be month 6 on Clomid so I must take a break after this month anyway, why waste it?? What do you ladies think? One more so not to waste the Clomid?


----------



## JCM

Mikihob, I say one more like DH says and then go to the family function and have fun!


----------



## JCM

Babylala, I did have a crazy dream last night! I was a school teacher and all of my step kids were in my class plus a murderer was there too. I woke up my husband at 4am to tell him and he said that's nice and started snoring. Mean! I had simple small cramping a couple of days but this is stronger. I miss Advil liquid gels!!!


----------



## raelynn

miki - It is absolutely a personal decision but for me I'd go one more and not waste the clomid. Who knows, it may be your lucky cycle. But of course, it is completely up to you and how you're feeling.


----------



## beaglemom

Miki - sorry if I lost track...are you planning IVF next or what would the next step be? Have you been on any other drugs besides clomid? I am on femara & follistim to increase the number of eggs. That may be another option to consider. If this cycle is a bust, I will do one more which puts me at 6 IUIs all together. 3 with my gyno, no monitoring & 3 with my RE full meds & monitoring. After that I would do IVF.


----------



## beaglemom

Having some stomach issues today as well. Could be anything. I told my husband about the headache & he said Awesome! (not awesome you have a headache, but you know what I mean)...too funny. Every time I tell him anything he says Could be a sign! I am lucky to have someone there with me helping to keep things positives...besides you guys, of course :)


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom our next step is IUI in July and then a break while we get the money for IVF. I can only take one more month of Clomid before needing a break so I might as well give it one more go. We are still trying to figure out the money situation so we can decide if we have the money for another one or not. I have to call my doctor and talk to him and see what he says.

Thanks for the advice ladies. DH and I had previously said that we would do 4 before taking a break but after this I was too emotionally upset to consider another one. Today is still a rough day. I have been laying on the couch watching Star Trek Next Generation. It keeps my mind busy. 

One more. I hope this is the one. It should be between Aug1 and Aug5.


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> beaglemom our next step is IUI in July and then a break while we get the money for IVF. I can only take one more month of Clomid before needing a break so I might as well give it one more go. We are still trying to figure out the money situation so we can decide if we have the money for another one or not. I have to call my doctor and talk to him and see what he says.
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies. DH and I had previously said that we would do 4 before taking a break but after this I was too emotionally upset to consider another one. Today is still a rough day. I have been laying on the couch watching Star Trek Next Generation. It keeps my mind busy.
> 
> One more. I hope this is the one. It should be between Aug1 and Aug5.

That is when my next IUI will be roughly...hopefully I won't need it.


----------



## Ltruns33

Has anyone taken progesterone? If so, how long from your last pill until you start AF? I had lots of spotting and cramping (like JCM was describing, light in consistent and not like AF) Saturday and Sunday and Monday was my last day of the Progesterone pills. Yet, 36 hours since not taking them, I'm having zero spotting and cramping and no sign of AF. I'm REALLY wanting her to come so i can get another baseline going and get on the way with the second IUI.


----------



## Ltruns33

Mikihob said:


> *raelynn* I am not sure. DH wants to do one more IUI before taking a break. We have this big family vacation with his side of the family and I was trying to not interfere with that, but it would require a long break. I am trying to decide whether to do one more.
> 
> *JCM* I spotted yesterday 12dpo and then full flow today. I have never had an entire day of spotting before flow before, but this was my first month with an HCG trigger.
> 
> *Ltruns* I am sorry you got a BFN. I love your optimism. I usually am as well, but its getting harder and harder. I hope this next month is your BFP! Great bible verse. Fits perfectly.
> 
> *kjg* welcome! I hope your cycle was successful.
> 
> *beaglemom* I hope that the headache is a good sign along with your needle pinch feeling.
> 
> *rocki, kjg, beaglemom, Buttrfly, babylala* I hope your tests come back with a BFP this week.
> 
> This month with be month 6 on Clomid so I must take a break after this month anyway, why waste it?? What do you ladies think? One more so not to waste the Clomid?

Miki, I understand having those months where it's hard to be optimistic. We have our good times and bad times, and it does get harder to be positive after disappointment. I was explaining to a friend why I didn't pee on a stick Monday, and I was like "bc after you see 26-28 of them being negative, you kinda get tired of it." Anyways, hang in there.


----------



## beaglemom

I think it took me 2-3 days for AF to come after stopping P.


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> I think it took me 2-3 days for AF to come after stopping P.

Thanks :) I can live with 2-3 days lol.


----------



## beaglemom

Another neg for me today


----------



## raelynn

So sorry beaglemom. I can't remember, are you going in for a beta too? Hopefully the levels are just too low to show up at this point.


----------



## beaglemom

No beta for me...my husband is still saying it will show up on Friday. I am having pretty intense cramping. Also a pinching feeling. So who knows. If negative Friday, I will stop the progesterone & wait for AF.


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom I am so sorry you got a BFN. I hope that that the levels are too low and you can get your BFP on Friday. :hugs:


----------



## JCM

Oh no!!! This makes me so annoyed! You aren't stopping P until Friday anyway to time out your next cycle. Maybe test tomorrow? I started googling late BFNs and it's possible. Raelynn, her doc waits for a positive hpt first.


----------



## beaglemom

It is definitely possible. Which is why it is weird my office does not do beta & waits for a test. Because they say test in 2 weeks & stop P if negative. I think they probably do betas for the IVF folks. I have some cheap tests, so may test tomorrow too.

I am just annoyed & moody right now...my banker at work is pissing me off & I just don't want to be at work. I am ready for Friday already. And just like my last failed IUI, I am now thinking why do another one? Just go to IVF. But I know it is the smartest thing to do right now...another IUI. I think overall I am just TIRED...you know? And tomorrow I have a monthly meeting with my manager...and I know she is going to ask about things & I just don't want to talk about it...not with her...not with anyone really...not today.

The pinching feeling has stopped but still off & on cramps. Also a lot of lotiony discharge earlier. It has to be the P...but I don't think it has ever been like that before. I just hate going through all this.

Thanks everyone for holding out hope for me...we will see by Friday...& if it is negative, I will be fine after a couple of days & move on to the next.


----------



## JCM

Yes I agree, come ON Friday! Even if you weren't trying to manipulate your next cycle I'd still wait anyway. I will not lose hope! Are your cramps like period cramps? Mine are still off and on. I woke up today and felt ok but then the cramps started. I really wish Advil was allowed. If AF comes I will be upset, but I will be furious because that means I could have taken Advil and felt better! 
I know what you mean about feeling tired of this. But you're right, you will be ok and move on. Maybe hubby's count will be like it was on that unmedicated cycle! (Hopefully it won't matter because you'll get your bfp on Friday. 
Some of the progesterone came out all clumpy (gross I know) last night so I had to dig out the rest. This is so gross. It's like wax. When I just did my morning dose of it, I cried. I don't want this stuff stuck up in there. It makes me queasy. Last night in the shower I almost passed out so I had DH do the rest of it. That nurse wasn't joking about clearing the area out every couple of days. Can't I just take a shot? Did I actually just welcome a shot in my ass? Yep. I did. Ew. 7dpiui today. Another week to go. Blah


----------



## Ltruns33

I'm sorry beagle :( I hope you're just developing more hcg today-tomorrow! I started AF. Woohoo, first time I've ever been happy for that. It was exactly 48 hours after progesterone. Anyways, I'll go I for my baseline Thursday, starting over 7/17. Prayers for no cysts and a healthy new cycle would be appreciated. 

JCM, 7dpiui is tough. I hope you have a fast week! 

Come on, spermies and eggies, for all of us!


----------



## raelynn

Ugh JCM I feel for you. That sucks! Why don't they just use the pill instead of gel? It was much easier.

Beaglemom, I agree - bring on Friday! I'm so tired of this waiting game. Everything about this whole process is just hurry up and wait. Hopefully your waiting game will be up soon.

Ltruns - Glad things are getting started for you again!

I'm just so frustrated knowing I have nothing to look forward to in this wait. There is absolutely no chance for a BFP so I just wish AF would just hurry up and get here already so that we can at least try again.


----------



## JCM

Ltruns, you are definitely in my prayers for cyst issues. Glad AF graced you with her presence. Lol
Raelynn, you are right. It's always hurry up and wait. Are you due in 2 weeks then? If I have to do this over I'll probably be on your schedule of events! 
I really don't know why I have to do gel in the morning but it also makes me feel like I have a UTI. For years and years I'd get "bladder infections" and just take antibiotics (had a lifetime supply) and wait for them to go away. Then, when I started dating my husband he said there's no way I'm getting 3 utis a month. Especially after he called me in the strongest antibiotic and I got no relief plus a yeast infection. How fun was that week?! So I started seeing this urologist, had 100 tests done and it turns out I had pelvic floor dysfunction (REAL THING!) so I had physical therapy, retrained my bladder by literally potty training myself. I used to only pee twice a day. Maybe three times. I think because it hurt so bad to go over the years, I had trained myself to hold it. So awful. So I had to set a timer 7 times a day, monitor my liquid intake and cut everything out of my diet. Nothing other than water, no spicy food, bla bla bla...it totally gave me relief. After that, I discovered getting urethral dilation took any discomfort away. Yeah it hurt a lot when I did it but I have had zero problems since! So, yesterday when I started feeling a small burn and frequent bathroom trips I freaked out. I think my words were "noooo no no no this can't happen again." I'm going to tough it out because I've read this P gives these faulty symptoms. I have 7 more days and if I end up pregnant I'll demand that he switch me to pills. 11 weeks of this just won't happen. No way. I think the cramps take my mind of the UTI symptoms and the UTI symptoms take my mind off of the cramps. I just get mostly worried about UTI stuff. I was miserable for a really long time. Like, I used to not leave my house in case I would have to pee in public and get stuck on the toilet thinking I had to go more. Yeah, THAT bad.


----------



## Mikihob

JCM I know how you feel. Once AF started, I was like, I could have taken Advil for my day long headaches and the cramps. :wacko: :nope: I also kept thinking I had a UTI. I don't know if it's the meds or what. How are you doing in the TWW??

beaglemom I really hope that you have low HCG levels. As long as AF isn't here, you are still in the game. 

Ltruns I am glad that your period started right away like it was supposed now onto IUI #2! Woohoo!! :thumbup:

I just found out DH has contractors here during the first week of August so he might have to miss my IUI. And based on my period lengths, I am due to O on a Sat or Sun. Grr. Why can't they be open?? We are starting the Clomid and we will see if the timing is right, especially since I am using a trigger it might still work. If not, break time. :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## raelynn

JCM - What a nightmare! Yes, I should be seeing AF in about a week and a half now. Not sure on the exact timing since I don't know when I actually ovulate. I'm guessing day one will be somewhere around the 26.

Miki - My next IUI attempt will probably end me on the weekend too. My clinic is open but very limited hours and low staff. Hopefully it'll work out ok.


----------



## JCM

If I'm negative at my beta on the 23rd I stop these god awful things and get my period. We will be cycle buddies! I'm going crazy over here. I just read like 30 pages of these two women back and forth about their tww and they didn't even say if they ended up being pregnant or not! I'm so mad. Lol
Miki, I think I need to be committed. Haha lock me up with no google! My RE comes in on the weekends. Always open Saturdays but if I get a positive surge on a Sunday I'm supposed to call. I hope that never happens, I will feel too bad!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> If I'm negative at my beta on the 23rd I stop these god awful things and get my period. We will be cycle buddies! I'm going crazy over here. I just read like 30 pages of these two women back and forth about their tww and they didn't even say if they ended up being pregnant or not! I'm so mad. Lol
> Miki, I think I need to be committed. Haha lock me up with no google! My RE comes in on the weekends. Always open Saturdays but if I get a positive surge on a Sunday I'm supposed to call. I hope that never happens, I will feel too bad!

I hate when old threads don't show if they were positive or not! Sometimes I read their signatures & look at the date & try to do the math...lol!


----------



## beaglemom

On my way home I got a massive headache. It has dulled now...I think I am grasping now...but I don't get many headaches especially when not taking meds. Before O I might because of all the meds. Also keep getting pinching feeling that alternates from the left & right.

Probably another test tomorrow...


----------



## Mikihob

*JCM* I HATE when I read old posts and all these women go back and forth and then never say what happened. I can spend an hour reading "that crap" :winkwink: and then they don't even say what happened. UGH! :dohh: I would feel bad to call my doc in on a Sunday. Plus, the nurse and all that. I understand the need but I wish male doctors didn't always have to have a nurse. I bet that is why they aren't open. No one wants to come in all the time. 

*beaglemom* I also read the signatures and see if they line up. The worst is when they don't have a signature. :wacko:


----------



## kjg123

sorry for the BFN beagle!
you guys really made me chuckle when mentioning reading through entire forums without anyone mentioning outcomes...and reading the signatures to see if the dates match up. glad i'm not the only one!! i guess ill have to make sure to remember to come back and post updates periodically. 

i also took another hpt today and BFN on 12dpiui. I was so mad I just stopped my progesterone in hopes we can get this cycle over with asap. ill probably drop by the clinic for a beta tomorrow morning just to be certain. 

I also am going on vacation (out of the country) this month which is terrible timing as i will be around cd 13-23 or so depending on when af comes. last cycle i didn't O until cd32!!! So i can either take the same 2.5mg letrozole and hope nothing happens until i get back OR bump up the dose and see if i can O by cd14. Im very nervous to take meds and be unmonitored although i know some REs/GYNs do that. A friend of mine is an RE doc and said whatever i do, i should always be monitored with bloodwork and US. Thoughts? I'll prob call my RE and discuss with her once i get my beta results...

ltruns - praying for a smooth and cyst free cycle!


----------



## raelynn

kjg - I'm with your friend. Especially when you are on meds, it is better to be monitored. You never know if it is doing crazy stuff and you could end up with a bunch of follicles all at once or ovulate at a different time. Plus, I feel much better when I'm monitored because it lets me know what exactly is going on too rather than just guessing. You could also always stay on the progesterone longer to delay your cycle if that helps in timing since it will hold of AF.


----------



## Ltruns33

Hahaha we are all admitting our google addiction and forum stalking obsessions. I do all the same things! Lol 

I found one when I was googling progesterone stuff, and someone commented on it, which I guess sent a note to the OP, who commented: "this post is over a year old,but I got pregnant on my third iui with twins! I'm about three weeks from my due date. Don't give up ladies" I don't know why I was so touched by that. It gave me hope. Maybe one day we'll all look back on outposts and be like,wow. We made it to the other side. It is like, this whole process we hurt and hope and hurt and obsess gets documented in our forums. Then, one day, there's that bfp. Hopefully soon for us all!


----------



## JCM

Hahahahaa!!! EXACTLY how I feel!


----------



## beaglemom

I just had a talk with my banker (male) & my manager (female) separately about my new timeline. Basically letting them know about the next IUI & possible IVF & what that means for my schedule. I think I have enough time built up to do IVF this year if I need it. The problem is if my IVF cycle fails, I may not be able to do another transfer until January. But we will cross that bridge when we get to it. It is easier to talk to my manager because she is a woman & understands our bodies. So I told her how I now have to have the day of IUI off because of how my body felt when I was ovulating. She has basically told me in order to keep my PTO use down, I can feel free to work extended hours or skipping lunches. It is good to know I have that support. I was starting to cry talking about it. I think it is mainly the hormones getting to me. I was okay with her. But I had the talk with my banker first & I had to try real hard to not cry. I hate crying&#8230;I hate feeling/looking vulnerable in front of people&#8230;my husband the exception. I am a strong person & do not like showing anything else. Anyways luckily his phone rang because he started getting in to the joys of parenting & how much he wants me to succeed in my journey. He greatly sympathized with my situation. He actually said on his drive down to his vacation last week he was thinking about my life falling in to place with my husband&#8217;s promotion & my 4 eggs & by the end of the month I would be pregnant, with a promoted husband, celebrating in our favorite place&#8230;the Baseball Hall of Fame&#8230;honoring my 2nd favorite Yankee Joe Torre. Well now no promotion & no pregnancy. But my husband has been told to sign up again&#8230;he was just beat last time by someone with more experience. He basically has been told nothing was wrong with his interview & more stores are coming & he is going to get one. And on the pregnancy front, well, we all know my plan there&#8230;& we all know it is going to work! So I think by New Year&#8217;s Eve, me & my husband will definitely be able to look back on this year & see our struggles & know they are over & know that my Spring/Summer baby is on its (hopefully her) way.

Anyways&#8230;sorry this is so long&#8230;just needed to get it out.


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - I know how you feel with the getting emotional in front of others. I tend to cry very easily when I'm emotional and I hate it. I love your outlook though. Hopefully by the end of the year we'll all be looking back at our struggles and just enjoying how far we've come.


----------



## babylala

Sorry I was MIA yesterday!

Beaglemom & raelynn I'm right there with you. After my first miscarriage I waited two months to tell my boss because I didn't want to cry. Well, I sat down in her office and burst into tears immediately. I was so worked up because I had to tell her that we were trying and that I didn't want to travel internationally while going through this because working out all the timings with ovulation when you're gone every two weeks is really tough. Luckily she was also understanding but I was still upset with myself that I couldn't keep it together for 30 seconds, for goodness sake! Kind of funny - I was so upset that I actually started my period two weeks before it was due. That had never happened to me by my OBGYN said stress can do that. 

The good thing is that I totally agree with what your banker said. Soon, you and your family will be in such a great place with a little girl on the way!!! 

So many of your ladies DH's sound great. We are so lucky to have supportive partners. My aunt told me that 'the stars shine brightest in the darkest night.' I always think of my husband as my brightest star and strongest supporter through this.


----------



## Ltruns33

Beagle- I'm glad your boss is being supportive and letting you do lunches and everything to keep PTO down. This process is so hard and to have support coming at home (DH) and at work is great. 

KJG- I totally agree with being monitored. I didn't at first, and with my GYN I wasn't monitored on clomid and had a cyst grow really big that couldve been prevented probably, and had to have my first planned IUI cancelled in May. Anyways, We've learned a lot about my cycles being monitored just in the one cycle that failed. I ovulate out of both ovaries and today at the baseline the dr said she wouldn't be surprised if i did that again because both ovaries were producing good looking mini follies already. Also, they found the progesterone issue through blood work, which they paid more attention to my P level for pregnancy support (10+ is what my dr looks for) not just to conform O which is what my GYN was only looking at. Also, they *think* I have a legitimate LPD, which I hear is rare, but I have actually alwasy "google" diagnosed myself with. They are putting me on P suppositories (yay...) and monitoring my P levels more often, not just at CD 21/22. They said that besides a endometrial biopsy they may not be able to diagnose me with it officially yet but that they would treat my concerns of my progesterone and chronic spotting. (the only month I haven't spotted 5-7 days before AF was the cycle I got pregnant, but miscarried early). All that to say, I love being monitored, it puts my mind at ease, I like getting to see the ovaries and follicles and lining. 

As for my cycle, it's a green light until the 28th for follicle monitoring, if all is goo I will trigger that night and IUI 7/30/14. Prayers for you all!


----------



## beaglemom

Totally forgot to test today :wacko: But I am counting myself out. I hope AF waits until at least Sunday to show up. Not feeling much today. Just ready to move on to the next IUI.


----------



## Mikihob

*Ltruns* I am glad your able to move forward with your IUI and with such great monitoring. My doc also only checks progesterone to confirm O. What is LPD? I hope that your scans look good and you can do your IUI! :happydance:

*beaglemom* have you had spotting or anything? Cramping? I hate when I wake up, pee and realize that I was supposed POAS. I get very irriated at myself. Is AF due today?? :hugs:


----------



## Ltruns33

Mikihob said:


> *Ltruns* I am glad your able to move forward with your IUI and with such great monitoring. My doc also only checks progesterone to confirm O. What is LPD? I hope that your scans look good and you can do your IUI! :happydance:
> 
> *beaglemom* have you had spotting or anything? Cramping? I hate when I wake up, pee and realize that I was supposed POAS. I get very irriated at myself. Is AF due today?? :hugs:

LPD is Luteal Phase defect. It's where the second half of your cycle after ovulation isn't long enough to support pregnancy. I think bc the endometrium starts to shed to early and progesterone drops to early. 

Beagle- good luck with the next few days. I hate that limbo right before AF shows. Those are the worst few days of the cycle for me.


----------



## babylala

@ Ltruns - So glad your scan went well and you can move forward! I also have suspected LPD. My last cycle (completely unmedicated) my LP was only 8 days! Just supplementing progesterone wasn't enough for me to sustain a pregnancy so my RE thinks clomid + prog will help with the entire cycle. Hopefully with the right meds it can be corrected!

@beaglemom - It's not over till it's over!

@Mikihob - How are you feeling? 

@JCM - have you tested out your trigger? I didn't and I'm afraid I won't be able to resist testing this weekend -ahhh!


----------



## JCM

Hi guys! 
Beagle, sorry you are having a rough battle with this! I hope AF stays away for your weekend!
Ltruns, great news! My LP is always short too. I had really short cycles so it was impossible for it not to be short. Hopefully this P is doing so,etching cause it's really annoying. Everything feels so tight in there! Like I got smaller! Lol
Soooooo, to answer your question Babylala and a little update from me...
I tested 7dpiui and it was negative. So no trigger left! I tested yesterday because I'm crazy, negative on a digital so I thought maybe a first response it better and nope! Negative. I even tore those things apart before I threw them out just to be sure. Crazy, I know. So I peed on a first response this morning and it looks negative so I got mad and walked out of the bathroom and left it. Well, my friend wanted me to send her a picture of it. (She's ttc#3 and swears I'm pregnant) and I walk in to take a pic and there's a super faint line! I don't know what this means as I've never seen an evap line before in my life! (In the last 20 months I've peed on ALOT of sticks) geez, now that I think of it if you figure 6-8 tests a cycle that's a ton of money! Those first response *******s. Anyway, I sent the pic to my friend and then my husband. They both see a line but we don't know what to think. DH says "well, just wait til tomorrow or Sunday and it will be darker if you are." WHAT!? Is he crazy? I need to pee on 3 more sticks! Why is he the voice of reason? I will answer my own question, because he is trying to protect me. So, I am laying flat after inserting my P for the day and sipping on some fluids. I think when I have to pee again I'll test? Or do you guys think I should wait til tomorrow first thing?


----------



## babylala

JCM you may be our first BFP!!! Can you share the photo of the test? How long after the test did you take the photo? OMG, I'm really excited! Darn, now I'm going to definitely be buying FRER after work today.

I always only test first thing in the morning but to each their own. If you feel like testing again, get to it!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks guys for keeping the hope alive. I expect AF Sun or Mon...no way to know. I have to wait for the P to leave my system. I will continue to test if I don't forget :)

JCM - I know it is driving you crazy, but wait until the AM...if you do it now, you will most likely get a neg because the urine is not concentrated enough. I do not want you to see a neg...rather you see a pos in the AM!!! And do not leave the stick lying around...because then you start second guessing if it is accurate.

GOOD LUCK in the AM!!!! Glad you tested out your trigger.


----------



## raelynn

JCM - How many dpiui are you? Sometimes it is easier to see the lines after the test is dry so it is totally possible. If it were me, I'd test again just to see if it happens on the next test but that's just me and I'm poas crazy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! (Post the pic so we can all weigh in :) )

Ltruns - Glad you are getting all the monitoring you need! Hopefully they'll figure it all out and this will be your cycle!

beaglemom - Sorry you're feeling out. There is always hope until AF shows though. If this cycle wasn't the one, hope AF shows when you want it to.

As for me, I'm still playing the ever frustrating waiting game until AF. A week to go probably. Hopefully it goes by quickly.


----------



## JCM

I'm 9dpiui today! It was about 20-25 mins I guess. How do I upload a picture so you guys can see?? I'm on an iPad!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> I'm 9dpiui today! It was about 20-25 mins I guess. How do I upload a picture so you guys can see?? I'm on an iPad!

Not sure how iPad works. On my cell, I email it to myself & save the pic from my email to upload on here. When you post down below you will see something that says manage attachements.


----------



## JCM

This is my test. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babylala

I see it! Congrats!!!


----------



## JCM

babylala said:


> I see it! Congrats!!!

I'm glad I'm not going nuts. I'm just really nervous about it being an evap! I've never seen one but my line is so super thin that I'm kind of holding onto so e hope that it's not an evap. I think you and beagle are right, I should do first morning urine as much as I want to pee on other sticks right now. Lol it would probably be better. And if it's negative tomorrow, we can say remember that one time Jen was nuts? Haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies sorry haven't been on,
Thinking of you all!
Ooohhhhhh jcm I see a line and I rarely do on my phone! I would also test again in the a.m. If I were you. Fingers crossed!!! Why does your friend swear your are pregnant? Would love to symptom spot!
At work gonna update later! :)


----------



## raelynn

I definitely see the line and it looks pink to me! Evaps are usually not pink. Hopefully you'll see a darker line tomorrow!


----------



## Mikihob

*babylala* I am ok. :hugs: Finally getting past being so down. It still comes and goes, but I will be ok. DH and I are looking forward to this IUI (if we can do it). I am trying to stay positive for that. 

*JCM* I would wait until tomorrow. The concentration of HCG will be higher and if you get a positive, than its a BFP. If you test this afternoon, your urine could still be too diluted. Especially, if your resting and taking in fluids. The time I had an evap line was in May while on vacation. I took a test while at DHs parents and didnt want them to see it in the trash, so I saved it to toss elsewhere. When I pulled it out, there was a dark evap line (it had been a few days). I have read of loads of women who get a positive at 9dpo. I hope its a BFP!!


----------



## beaglemom

I think I see a line...but I am so bad at faint lines online. I hope it is darker tomorrow.


----------



## JCM

Leslie,
I'm super cranky. More pms than usual. My boobs got big on the night of 6dpiui. Huge and swollen. Then they went normal again the next morning. Today they are giant again but on the sides mostly. Awful af cramps 6 and 7dpiui. So much pressure in my back and also my right side kind of like it's my hip? Weird. Then on 7dpiui and I had this weird pull in my belly button. Like a string was attached and pulled straight back. DH and I laughed because I always read stuff and I'm like "what's a twinge? What's a tugging feeling verses twinge?" He's like I don't know Jen, my patients come in with the weirdest descriptions of pain. A lot of help he is! Lol then, my cramps just went away the night of 7dpiui and stayed gone yesterday so that's why I got sad and tested yesterday and nothin. I have also been eating everything in sight. I also get a little "sea sick" feeling in the shower but I just figured that was due to pulling that gross progesterone build up outta me! Gross and painful. Now, I've been blaming this all on the progesterone since this is the first month I've been on it...usually af would have come Tuesday-yesterday this week but my cycles are manipulated. So I also thought maybe it was af coming. Right now my cramps are here and there but not really bad at all. Can it be tomorrow morning yet!?


----------



## Mikihob

JCM I think that the pulling feeling should be a good sign. I have heard of women say they have sensations behind there belly button. I had some weird pains and cramping during my TWW but nothing near my belly button, it was always lower, at the top of the pelvis. I really, REALLY hope it's your BFP! Go to sleep now, it'll be tomorrow before you know it. :winkwink:


----------



## rocki1377

I wanted to update everyone on our first IUI cycle. Took the beta test today and it was a BFN :-( I was at work when I got the call and it was hard to keep it together until 5 PM. I cried the whole car ride home. Anyway, I spoke with our nurse and asked about going straight to IVF vs doing the threes cycles of IUI first. Our treatment facility is very sensitive and accommodating so they agreed to start out first IVF cycle. 

I wanted to wish everyone good luck and sprinkle baby dust on everyone who is going through this long and arduous process. Thank you for your well wishes throughout these past few weeks!!!


----------



## beaglemom

rocki1377 said:


> I wanted to update everyone on our first IUI cycle. Took the beta test today and it was a BFN :-( I was at work when I got the call and it was hard to keep it together until 5 PM. I cried the whole car ride home. Anyway, I spoke with our nurse and asked about going straight to IVF vs doing the threes cycles of IUI first. Our treatment facility is very sensitive and accommodating so they agreed to start out first IVF cycle.
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone good luck and sprinkle baby dust on everyone who is going through this long and arduous process. Thank you for your well wishes throughout these past few weeks!!!

Sorry about your negative...good luck with IVF!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Miki hope you are doing well..good luck this cycle!

Ltruns when is your baseline ultrasound? 

Raelynn I hope AF comes soon for you so you can move on to the next cycle!

Kjg sorry about bfn did AF come yet?

Beagle what makes you think you're out ( I'm feeling that too though and not even quite there!) I know you forgot to test..been there done that! :D understand about getting emotional. Think we have all been there. So great great your bosses are supportive!

Babylala how are you feeling...any symptoms? Can't believe you, Jen ( jcm) and I get betas on the same day! Will you be testing before?

Jen I really hope that's a BFP and will get darker tomorrow! You must be going nuts because I would be! Thanks for the symptoms they sound promising!

Sorry rocki...good luck with IVF! There is such great success with it.

I'm starting to have AF symptoms myself and getting annoyed although I know it's still early. Been so bloated, getting zits, dropping things ( I tend to lose muscle coordination around that time!) , wanting to eat everything in sight, some cramping but not much. I know these can be pregnancy symptoms too but I don't want to get hopes up. Anyone have a remedy for bloating? It was so bad last night it was painful!

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to all! Come on BFPs!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Hi guys!
> Beagle, sorry you are having a rough battle with this! I hope AF stays away for your weekend!
> Ltruns, great news! My LP is always short too. I had really short cycles so it was impossible for it not to be short. Hopefully this P is doing so,etching cause it's really annoying. Everything feels so tight in there! Like I got smaller! Lol
> Soooooo, to answer your question Babylala and a little update from me...
> I tested 7dpiui and it was negative. So no trigger left! I tested yesterday because I'm crazy, negative on a digital so I thought maybe a first response it better and nope! Negative. I even tore those things apart before I threw them out just to be sure. Crazy, I know. So I peed on a first response this morning and it looks negative so I got mad and walked out of the bathroom and left it. Well, my friend wanted me to send her a picture of it. (She's ttc#3 and swears I'm pregnant) and I walk in to take a pic and there's a super faint line! I don't know what this means as I've never seen an evap line before in my life! (In the last 20 months I've peed on ALOT of sticks) geez, now that I think of it if you figure 6-8 tests a cycle that's a ton of money! Those first response *******s. Anyway, I sent the pic to my friend and then my husband. They both see a line but we don't know what to think. DH says "well, just wait til tomorrow or Sunday and it will be darker if you are." WHAT!? Is he crazy? I need to pee on 3 more sticks! Why is he the voice of reason? I will answer my own question, because he is trying to protect me. So, I am laying flat after inserting my P for the day and sipping on some fluids. I think when I have to pee again I'll test? Or do you guys think I should wait til tomorrow first thing?

Ooohhhhh I hope it gets darker! I have a good feeling for you! I've never seen a evap line either! Wait till tmrw and let us know!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> This is my test. What do you think?

I see it too! The cycle I got pregnant mine was lighter than the test line, the main thing is that it continues to get darker!! And then bloodwork of course! Yaay!


----------



## Ltruns33

rocki1377 said:


> I wanted to update everyone on our first IUI cycle. Took the beta test today and it was a BFN :-( I was at work when I got the call and it was hard to keep it together until 5 PM. I cried the whole car ride home. Anyway, I spoke with our nurse and asked about going straight to IVF vs doing the threes cycles of IUI first. Our treatment facility is very sensitive and accommodating so they agreed to start out first IVF cycle.
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone good luck and sprinkle baby dust on everyone who is going through this long and arduous process. Thank you for your well wishes throughout these past few weeks!!!

Sorry about the bfn rocki. Those hurt, even more after an IUI. :( 
Can I ask if your doctor had any recommendations about skipping the IUIs and going for ivf? I have wondered that too, for us. I just can't seem to wrap my head around it for us. On the one hand, more likely to succeed. Of course that almost trumps all. On the other, I think do we really need that with simply UE IF? Just needing some input on your decision bc it's definitely an idea I've had too.


----------



## raelynn

IVF is also a lot more expensive than IUI. They do pretty much all the work since they implant the eggs and make embryos so the chances are probably better but all the monitoring, the meds, and the procedure cost a lot more. It is definitely worth it if it comes to that (we did IVF first when we had a few sperm to work with) but the procedure itself is also a lot more draining. The constant injections through the whole cycle and then the egg retrieval had me emotionally just spent. It can do amazing things though!


----------



## rocki1377

Ltruns33 said:


> rocki1377 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to update everyone on our first IUI cycle. Took the beta test today and it was a BFN :-( I was at work when I got the call and it was hard to keep it together until 5 PM. I cried the whole car ride home. Anyway, I spoke with our nurse and asked about going straight to IVF vs doing the threes cycles of IUI first. Our treatment facility is very sensitive and accommodating so they agreed to start out first IVF cycle.
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone good luck and sprinkle baby dust on everyone who is going through this long and arduous process. Thank you for your well wishes throughout these past few weeks!!!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn rocki. Those hurt, even more after an IUI. :(
> Can I ask if your doctor had any recommendations about skipping the IUIs and going for ivf? I have wondered that too, for us. I just can't seem to wrap my head around it for us. On the one hand, more likely to succeed. Of course that almost trumps all. On the other, I think do we really need that with simply UE IF? Just needing some input on your decision bc it's definitely an idea I've had too.Click to expand...

I asked doc if we could skip the next two IUIs and go straight to IVF. She did say that IVF is a more exhausting process with the injections, and a lot more monitoring, and she knows that Hubby and I have to drive about an hour to get to the facility, and then hour half for me to get to work from the facility so she wanted to ensure we knew all of the time we had to invest. But she also said that because of our diagnosis, unexplained infertility, and because the IUI we tried was optimal conditions and STILL didn't take, she agreed with us in that why keep trying something that only has an 8% chance of success. Im 37 years old with unexplained infertility. Both my hubby and I are in good physical condition and there is absolutely no physical reason we cannot conceive (except for my thyroid issue). She said IVF had a 50% chance of success and with the UE IF she said "If you guys are ready for it then I will help you". It doesn't hurt that my insurance covers up to $50,000 for IVF which I was told is really good. Its just said that it always come down to the almighty dollar. Anyway, my eyes are puffy from all the crying I did yesterday and I don't know if I could take years of trying with assisted conception. We've been trying naturally for two year prior to this first IUI and Im already emotionally spent. I hope all of us get to experience the happiness of knowing that the love you want to share with your own little one comes true sooner than later. Lotsa love and baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow rocki insurance covering $50,000 is amazing!! Sounds like the perfect situation for you guys. I know my insurance covers 9 IUI ( with copay) but absolutely no IVF. More insurance companies should be like the one you have.


----------



## Ltruns33

rocki1377 said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocki1377 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to update everyone on our first IUI cycle. Took the beta test today and it was a BFN :-( I was at work when I got the call and it was hard to keep it together until 5 PM. I cried the whole car ride home. Anyway, I spoke with our nurse and asked about going straight to IVF vs doing the threes cycles of IUI first. Our treatment facility is very sensitive and accommodating so they agreed to start out first IVF cycle.
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone good luck and sprinkle baby dust on everyone who is going through this long and arduous process. Thank you for your well wishes throughout these past few weeks!!!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn rocki. Those hurt, even more after an IUI. :(
> Can I ask if your doctor had any recommendations about skipping the IUIs and going for ivf? I have wondered that too, for us. I just can't seem to wrap my head around it for us. On the one hand, more likely to succeed. Of course that almost trumps all. On the other, I think do we really need that with simply UE IF? Just needing some input on your decision bc it's definitely an idea I've had too.Click to expand...
> 
> I asked doc if we could skip the next two IUIs and go straight to IVF. She did say that IVF is a more exhausting process with the injections, and a lot more monitoring, and she knows that Hubby and I have to drive about an hour to get to the facility, and then hour half for me to get to work from the facility so she wanted to ensure we knew all of the time we had to invest. But she also said that because of our diagnosis, unexplained infertility, and because the IUI we tried was optimal conditions and STILL didn't take, she agreed with us in that why keep trying something that only has an 8% chance of success. Im 37 years old with unexplained infertility. Both my hubby and I are in good physical condition and there is absolutely no physical reason we cannot conceive (except for my thyroid issue). She said IVF had a 50% chance of success and with the UE IF she said "If you guys are ready for it then I will help you". It doesn't hurt that my insurance covers up to $50,000 for IVF which I was told is really good. Its just said that it always come down to the almighty dollar. Anyway, my eyes are puffy from all the crying I did yesterday and I don't know if I could take years of trying with assisted conception. We've been trying naturally for two year prior to this first IUI and Im already emotionally spent. I hope all of us get to experience the happiness of knowing that the love you want to share with your own little one comes true sooner than later. Lotsa love and baby dust to us all!!!Click to expand...

I understand. With my insurance, IUI is really cheap. IVF, i think it'd still be like 10,000 (I need to check) for one cycle, up front, no payments. But it is so tempting. Especially like you said, two years prior with no luck (actually one MC for me, which was like salt in the IF wound) is so emotionally exhausting. I'm a runner, and have run marathons and half marathons which are strenuous but at least mentally you know when to pace and when to get geared up to finish. So I told my husband at some point it's like running a race and not knowing the finish line. Very tough.


----------



## raelynn

Rocki - Your insurance coverage sounds amazing. That is great that you'll get that much help. IVF definitely has better chances since you know if you have a viable embryo before it is implanted. Hopefully that will be the trick for you! Glad your clinic is also so supportive of your wants and needs.

Ltruns - Your insurance sounds similar to mine. Our IVF attempt was around $10,000 plus we also had to pay for hubby's TESE and the ICSI procedure. Unfortunately, money had a big role in why we switched to donor IUI. We also wanted to limit our chances of another miscarriage so I completely feel for you there. That heartbreak in the midst of infertility is a terribly hard blow. We eventually found what worked for us though so I'm sure you will too!

Unfortunately, infertility is an ongoing struggle. We already had our first baby but we've been trying for number 2 since then (13 months) and it is still just as hard and frustrating. I'm wishing us all a ton of baby dust and hoping our BFPs are just around the corner!


----------



## JCM

Hi everyone! I tested this morning and I get a super faint line. So frustrating. I'm hoping for a good turnout. I'm going to test Monday morning. In one of my other groups, a couple of girls didn't get a real line until 12dpo or 13dpo! So I will wait. 

I think I want to do one more iui (#2) and then move to ivf. The injections alone this month cost me 3600 bucks and the iui 395. Plus a couple of ultra sounds at 280 each and clomid and trigger. That's like 5k right there. Maybe even next cycle ivf. It's 10k for ivf plus cost of meds. Then I have the possibility of having extra frozen embryos for down the road. It's a tough decision. Spend another 5k next month? Or put that towards a higher chance of pregnancy with ivf? I'm too impatient for this crap. Yesterday I was buying a pregnancy test and a 15 year old boy was trying to figure out which one he was going to buy. I really hope it was for his mother. 
If Wednesdays blood test is no good, I'm going to make an appt Thursday to see what my RE thinks the best thing to do would be for our situation. No more waiting for me! I'm getting cranky. Lol can you all tell?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay for another faint line Jen! It's still early so much time for line progression. Seems like you may not even have to look at IVF or another IUI as an option. Fingers crossed for you! Completely understand all of your thoughts about what if this doesn't work and all the money spent. It's emotionally and physically exhausting. It will all be worth it in the end for us all <3


----------



## Mikihob

*rocki* I am so, so sorry you got a BFN. Keep in touch with this thread. We want to know how your IVF cycle goes. Good luck. I am glad that you have such an accommodating doctor. Great that your insurance covers so much for IVF. My insurance doesn&#8217;t cover IUI, ultrasounds or IVF. They don&#8217;t even cover my Clomid. Everything is out of pocket. More insurance companies need to include ART in covered procedures. 

*JCM*- Another faint line? It looks like you could have a BFP! I sure hope so. I understand your frustration. I have zero patience left. My poor future children. lol

*beaglemom*- Any news yet? How are you doing??


----------



## JCM

Miki, I had DH pee on one of these first responses. Lol no line for him so far but I'm going to check it for evap lines a little later because I'm nuts!


----------



## beaglemom

Spotting today so I expect AF tomorrow...I hope...I prefer to start on the weekend so I can be at home on the miserable days. I am anxious for the next cycle.

Jen - I do not think that kid was buying for his mom...sad that we try so hard & that 15 yr old is probably going to be a dad now. Also, really hope the line is a BFP & not the trigger...what day are you on now? And if this is not your positive, I would personally move to IVF in your shoes. My IUI cycles are not as intense as yours or as costly. The 1st medicated was $1500 with meds. My next will run about $1000 because I have leftover meds. So all in all I have spent around the same as you for 6 IUIs. 3 were way cheaper because with the gyno...but if I was facing another cycle like yours for that money, I would just bring on the IVF.

But you may not even have to worry about it ;)


----------



## beaglemom

So spotting today & it has some red...also feeling really crappy...so really hoping AF starts tomorrow...ready to get this show on the road!

So a few good things coming this cycle.

1 - Husband off all week during my IUI...so he can come to the IUI & the follicle count u/s without worrying about work.
2 - My test date will be Aug 14...my husband's birthday
3 - My due date will be Apr 23...week before my birthday
4 - The weekend before IUI will be spent in baseball country honoring Joe Torre & doing the thing we love most...road tripping it!!! So we should be feeling great when we come home to a follicle count.
5 - We have my meds figured out & hopefully the count issue figured out...everything will be on our side!

I am going to also try to work out some this month. Our garage & treadmill is set up...just need a tv hook up. Also going to try to count out bottles of water so I am drinking as much fluids as I should...also getting back on to religiously taking my vitamins.


----------



## Mikihob

JCM that is hilarious! It's awesome DH actually peed on it. Mine would have looked at me like I had gone totally bonkers!! :haha: I hope, hope, hope it's a BFP!! 

beaglemom I am sorry that AF is starting. I think the working out and vitamins is a great idea. I need to too. :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Hi Beautiful Ladies,

I wanted to jump in and gain support...and give support. I am in my TWW after our 2nd IUI. 

July 7-11: Clomid 150
July 12-15: Gonal F Injectibles (150)
July 16: Ovidrel Trigger
July 17: IUI
July 18: BD (really bad cramping afterwards); Progesterone inserts

I will keep you updated on my journey. Feel free to chime in with questions, suggestions, and comments!

Thank you.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well ladies spotting has started so I'm out :/ I guess it's good my body tells me before I test so it's a clue if I don't start spotting. Day one should be Tuesday or Wednesday.
Sorry Beaglemom 

Good luck SAKS!


----------



## beaglemom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Well ladies spotting has started so I'm out :/ I guess it's good my body tells me before I test so it's a clue if I don't start spotting. Day one should be Tuesday or Wednesday.
> Sorry Beaglemom
> 
> Good luck SAKS!

Sorry...but you may not be out...some women spot before a positive as well.

So today is CD 1 for me...IUI should be July 31.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks beagle, but this is usually my cycle. I spot 3 or so days then full blown AF so I, not really thinking it's so,going else especially with my symptoms. I've tried to hope for positives during that time but unfortunately hasn't happened. Trying to set my mind to the thought that at least I have more time to regulate my insulin and lose weight before getting pregnant. Hopefully only a month :)


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Buttrflyl553! May God regulate your body and bless you with a beautiful gift (baby/babies) soon. 

God bless your upcoming IUI, Beaglemom!


----------



## JCM

Oh Leslie I'm sorry! I'm getting a little discouraged at this point. I feel line my line is lighter now. I can barely see a shadow this morning. 

Beagle, I love that you always have a plan. So organized! Awesome.

As for me, I kind of want to stop taking my progesterone after Tuesday in hopes AF will show right after my blood test Wednesday morning and get moving for my next cycle. This is my first time on a Progesterone and I'm hoping AF doesn't take weeks to get here. I still don't understand my faint lines. There's no way it was still my trigger right? Maybe I disregarded the test on 8dpiui (10dpt) too soon? I'm 11dpiui today. That would mean it took 13 days for it to leave? It doesn't seem right. Anyway, there's still a slight chance I guess but I'm really leaning towards IVF this cycle. I think it makes more sense financially. I kind of have a feeling RE will agree. DH agrees with me but says ask Dr C what he recommends. Ugh. I wish my blood test was tomorrow so I can get this over with!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> Oh Leslie I'm sorry! I'm getting a little discouraged at this point. I feel line my line is lighter now. I can barely see a shadow this morning.
> 
> Beagle, I love that you always have a plan. So organized! Awesome.
> 
> As for me, I kind of want to stop taking my progesterone after Tuesday in hopes AF will show right after my blood test Wednesday morning and get moving for my next cycle. This is my first time on a Progesterone and I'm hoping AF doesn't take weeks to get here. I still don't understand my faint lines. There's no way it was still my trigger right? Maybe I disregarded the test on 8dpiui (10dpt) too soon? I'm 11dpiui today. That would mean it took 13 days for it to leave? It doesn't seem right. Anyway, there's still a slight chance I guess but I'm really leaning towards IVF this cycle. I think it makes more sense financially. I kind of have a feeling RE will agree. DH agrees with me but says ask Dr C what he recommends. Ugh. I wish my blood test was tomorrow so I can get this over with!

I have seen women whose trigger took forever to leave their system...it happens...which is why dr recommends not testing early...doesn't mean you are not pregnant. Good luck on the blood test.

But if it is a neg, I agree financially IVF makes more sense for you.


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> So spotting today & it has some red...also feeling really crappy...so really hoping AF starts tomorrow...ready to get this show on the road!
> 
> So a few good things coming this cycle.
> 
> 1 - Husband off all week during my IUI...so he can come to the IUI & the follicle count u/s without worrying about work.
> 2 - My test date will be Aug 14...my husband's birthday
> 3 - My due date will be Apr 23...week before my birthday
> 4 - The weekend before IUI will be spent in baseball country honoring Joe Torre & doing the thing we love most...road tripping it!!! So we should be feeling great when we come home to a follicle count.
> 5 - We have my meds figured out & hopefully the count issue figured out...everything will be on our side!
> 
> I am going to also try to work out some this month. Our garage & treadmill is set up...just need a tv hook up. Also going to try to count out bottles of water so I am drinking as much fluids as I should...also getting back on to religiously taking my vitamins.

I love this post, so positive! I'm absolutely starting to count every "good appointment" as a huge victory and blessing. I like your idea of a list of positives. This whole process is incredibly exhausting, and I just wanted you all to know that I think the WORLD of you and your fight for fertility. I am amazed at how strong women can be, and can't wait to see all of us have success in this area, one way or another, no matter how many downs we fave before an "up". 

I saw this website, I really liked the statistical breakdown for various IUI cycles. Not sure where they got it from. But here you go: 

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/iui-success-rates


----------



## SAKS

This song really helps me! I too hope it will inspire you... 

God Is Doing Something Wonderful In Me - YouTube
&#9658; 5:45&#9658; 5:45
Sep 19, 2010 - Uploaded by James Ross
David Frazier (Songwriter, Producer, Artist) finished up a week long music workshop.


----------



## beaglemom

I also just realized the 13th starts a huge consignment sale in my area...really hope I can go shop there knowing I just got a positive test!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good Morning ladies, may I join you? I did IUI last March and it worked the 1st time. I had been doing acupuncture for a few months and I think it helped. We are on a different insurance plan now that doesn't cover acupuncture ($150 session) or IUI, so we are starting our cycle tomorrow without any of the lead in prep I did last time of acupuncture, herbs....Last Monday was CD1 and they put me on BC. I go in tomorrow for more blood and u/s. What's concerning me is that on my blood results last week my TSH was elevated and they sent me to an Endocrinologist and she put my on Synthroid as it appears I am hypothyroid. I know it can affect my chances of getting prego so I asked my Dr if I should wait until my TSH levels come down and he said no and that I should be fine. I'm wondering if I am wasting a cycle since I am paying 100% out of pocket.

It's been a while since I've done this, how did everyone do their cycles? BC for a week, u/s & blood then start meds? How long did everyone do meds for? Anyone do acupuncture? Thanks for your help and support!


----------



## babylala

Hi all, 

@ baby whisperer - welcome! good to see that your first IUI was successful. Ya, I'd be questioning paying for an IUI too as I'm also 100% out of pocket. I mean, I guess if your doctor said it was ok and if you trust them, I'd follow doctors orders. As for my regimen - I didn&#8217;t take BC pills. I did an ultrasound/bloodwork on CD 3. Clomid 100mg CD3-7. Ultrasound at CD9 (I ovulate early), trigger that night and IUI two days later at CD11. Followed by progesterone suppositories 2xday for two weeks until beta.

@ buttryfly - Sorry to hear that spotting started. Very positive outlook though to give you more time to regulate your insulin!

@ beagele - Love that you have so much going for you this next cycle! FX'd!

As for me, I tried to stay distracted this weekend so that I wouldn't test. I caved today at 12dpo and bfn. boo hiss. I'll have my beta on Wednesday but at least now I'm prepared for that to be negative. I was really hoping for beginners luck (if by beginner that means 14 cycles with no baby). I wish I wasn't so used to being disappointed. Sorry for the negativity, just feeling frustrated!


----------



## raelynn

Babylala - Sorry you saw a negative. It is completely understandable to feel down about it. Hopefully it is just a late bfp for you but if not hopefully the next cycle will be the one!

Babywhisperer - My first IUI worked for me too and we're back for number 2. My last cycle was cancelled since they missed my ovulation but typically I do Day 3 blood and ultrasound, clomid days 5-9, blood and ultrasound day 12 and schedule IUI from there.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks raelynn and babylala! I think with injectables it's different as to what days you start meds. I'm so nervous because the first round worked so well, baby is healthy and strong, ahead of all milestones at 7mos but how I'm doing this is different with no acupuncture or supplements. I'm wondering what part acupuncture played in my success and how healthy of a baby we have. It's also weird bc last time we were trying for quite a while and now we are just skipping straight to IUI and not trying on our own since I will be 39 in Nov and have low egg reserve. I guess I'm scared that by not doing things the way we did last time I may not have the same happy result. 

I will say that doing Gonal F I had no side effects, just from the trigger shot which made me extremely tired and had a massive headache for a day.

And I won't lie, I'm scared how we will juggle 2 this close in age, yes it's a blessing but what if I get a bfp with more than 1? I think thats what they call a Game Changer!! I'll be getting a paper route, driving a bike to work, and eating ramen. 

DH saw a shooting star last night from our backyard, he made a wish...he wished for a baby girl. Ahhh the pressure!!!


----------



## JCM

Baby whisperer, I only took bcps to shrink cysts before iui. That was a long 45 days. But, if I do ivf, my re's protocol is two weeks of bcps for downreging. I had a cycle day 3 scan, clomid cd3-7, then he put me on Repronex injections along with another injection to be more aggressive. Expensive! Did that for one week, HCG trigger on day 16, iui on 18. Beta test this Wednesday. If you trust him, do what he says. At first, I thought my RE was nuts. Putting me on injections to thin my blood...but he knows what he's doing and if I'm pregnant this cycle, I'm buying him a pony. Lol

Hi Babylala! Wednesday can't come soon enough! I'm not allowed to pee on sticks currently. Lol hubbys orders. Plus, my cousin set me straight last night. She had the same dr as me and said he said absolutely no testing prior to bloodwork. Your body is different than everyone in the world. Lol so, I'm listening. The last two days my boobs are swollen and painful. I will hang onto that. : ) if Wednesday is negative, I'm having a lot of drinks and an appt Thursday to move forward with ivf! BUT, we aren't out yet! Raelynn is right! Are you still waiting for AF Raelynn??


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - I totally forgot about drinking last night. Def tonight...it is cold & rainy today...husband is off & promised me a great meal. So let's add some wine!

Baseline today for me...everything looking good...ladies just keep me in your thoughts that I have good eggs & he has good swimmers! Really hoping on this one...it is my last before IVF.

As far as my plan, I am fairly similar. My dr waited for my cycle to start, baseline u/s CD 1, 2, or 3. I am on femara CD 3-7, follistim 225 IU CD 7-9 (to make my follies GROW), u/s CD 10 to look at follies, if everything good, I trigger CD 10 with IUI on CD 12. I start 50 mg progesterone suppository on 3 dpo & test at home on 14 dpo.

Good luck on Wednesday for those of you with BETAS!


----------



## JCM

Haha what is this journey coming to when we forget about drinks!? Date night! I really hope this is your last cycle. If I'm out, I'm definitely going ivf. No question about it! I'm planning on staying on these boards though. I can't leave! Keep DH healthy this cycle!


----------



## Mikihob

*Saks*- Welcome. I hope this IUI gives you your BFP! 
Buttrfly I am sorry AF started for you. Are you doing another IUI this month? 

*JCM* the farthest I have read of a trigger is 10dpiui. Your trigger should be out by now. I hope the line starts getting darker. I would stop the P right after the blood test so your next cycle can get started. I think Ltruns started 2 days after stopping P, beagle says that hers is usually 2-3 days after stopping. We are in the same boat, if this IUI doesnt take, it makes more sense to move onto IVF. 

*Babywhisperer* welcome! I have heard that Thyroid medicine actually helps increase your fertility. Why I dont know. The Synthroid might lower it before the IUI and boost your chances. I really dont have too much knowledge on Thyroid stuff, except what I have heard. My cycles are 100mg Clomid days 3-7, ultrasound around day 16-18, second around day 20 and then 5,000iu Pregnyl trigger and an IUI 36 hours later. 

*babylala* I am already preparing myself for a BFN after this next IUI. Super negativity. Its hard constantly getting poor results and always bad news. It makes for an emotionally stressful outlook on life. Do you have things to keep your mind occupied? I hope it was just too early and you still get a BFP.

:dust: for August!!


----------



## beaglemom

I always have to super pump myself up for a new cycle. It can be so hard to be positive. So my advice is to try to fake some positivity...it helps. But of course if you are truly down, feel free to vent it out! Most of my positivity is created by me & reinforced...then you guys pick it up & say great attitude! So that helps me stay in the positive mode as well.


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Yes I'm still waiting for AF. She's taking her sweet old time. It is looking like it'll be the full 2 weeks before she shows. Hopefully sometime at the end of this week we can get things going again.


----------



## babylala

@JCM - I think it's good for us to both just wait for our betas. I'm really routing for you! 

@ raelyn - thanks for the support!

@Miki - I know! This is such a roller coaster. I do believe that this will happen for all of us on this thread!!! I hope that this is lucky #3 for you!

@babywhisper - I plan on being like you and starting for #2 pretty soon after #1. Especially knowing that this has taken so long for me. I'm sure it will be tough with two little ones but you'll make it work!

@beaglemom - Yes! Fake it until you believe it! You're right, this board helps so much because when you're having a bad day, the others will lift you up and vice versa. This is my first time participating actively in a thread and it's helped so much!


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> @JCM - I think it's good for us to both just wait for our betas. I'm really routing for you!
> 
> @ raelyn - thanks for the support!
> 
> @Miki - I know! This is such a roller coaster. I do believe that this will happen for all of us on this thread!!! I hope that this is lucky #3 for you!
> 
> @babywhisper - I plan on being like you and starting for #2 pretty soon after #1. Especially knowing that this has taken so long for me. I'm sure it will be tough with two little ones but you'll make it work!
> 
> @beaglemom - Yes! Fake it until you believe it! You're right, this board helps so much because when you're having a bad day, the others will lift you up and vice versa. This is my first time participating actively in a thread and it's helped so much!

I have been told #2 is easier to conceive once you've been prego. Let's hope that is true. They didn't give me much hope on the 1st round, basically gave me a 1 in 10 chance given my numbers. Let's hope I'm a 2 hit wonder!

As far as keeping positive and having faith, I have many friends and family member who have struggled and got their bfp's. I swear by my Dr as he is the #2 practice nationally and has helped the likes of Celine Dion and a few other famous celebs. People literally fly in from all over the world, and the practice itself is a well oiled machine. They are efficient, get back to the same day you call and I have never waited more than 20min for an appt. It really takes the stress out of an already stressful situation. 

If this doesn't happen in short order I will be going back to acupuncture.


----------



## beaglemom

Babylala - I am glad so glad this thread is working for you. I have 3 going on right now...each with its own purpose. Sometimes it is hard to find a group you can stick with & who stay active.


----------



## Mikihob

I hear you beaglemom. Sometimes they just go quiet and no more updates or anything. You kinda feel like you lost your best friend and have to start over. I love that this thread is always hopping. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I agree with you girls. I need a busy board to keep me distracted :)


----------



## kjg123

update - 
today is day 3 for me. plan to start 5mg femara tonight! have appt for u/s and bloodwork on cd11. 

beaglemom- i think we are cycle buddies again! im channeling your positivity :)

jcm- praying that line gets darker. keep us posted! i stopped my progesterone suppositories when i took a hpt on 11 dpo (then beta was negative on 13dpo) - AF came on what would have been 15dpo. 

raelynn - hope af comes soon!

keeping fx'd for everyone else on this thread - sorry for those i missed but not enough time to completely catch up on everyone today :)


----------



## beaglemom

kjg123 said:


> update -
> today is day 3 for me. plan to start 5mg femara tonight! have appt for u/s and bloodwork on cd11.
> 
> beaglemom- i think we are cycle buddies again! im channeling your positivity :)
> 
> jcm- praying that line gets darker. keep us posted! i stopped my progesterone suppositories when i took a hpt on 11 dpo (then beta was negative on 13dpo) - AF came on what would have been 15dpo.
> 
> raelynn - hope af comes soon!
> 
> keeping fx'd for everyone else on this thread - sorry for those i missed but not enough time to completely catch up on everyone today :)

Awesome! Let's do this! You are a day ahead of me which means I think our u/s is on the same day!!! Mine is on 7/29. Femara starts tomorrow for me :)


----------



## Mikihob

My first ultrasound should be 7/29 or 7/30. No confirmation yet. I am hoping for 7/29 or 7/30, Aug 1 and Aug 4. Based on Aug 1 will trigger on weekend or wait until Monday. Maybe trigger Monday night and IUI Wed, Aug 6. I hope, I hope.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi babywhisperer. That's so great worked for you the first time! I hope you have the same luck this time around! For my cycle I am doing baseline ultrasound/ bloodwork the femara 5 mg day after this for 5 days usually ( haven't gotten there yet this cycle) ovidrel injection hopefully around day 11 then iui two days after this. 5 days after progesterone bloodwork the beta 2 weeks after iui. 
Anyone else feel like a pin cushion sometimes??

Hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits! I also like threads that move fast. My only thing is that I wish I had time to address everyone.

Baseline ultrasound and bloodwork today. Hopefully femara start tomorrow. 8/1 is next ultrasound and bloodwork and if all goes well iui 8/2 and 8/3. I'm happy that everything moves quickly because it keeps my mind focused and off nasty AF.

Jcm and babylala good luck! I know you are the next betas coming up!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi babywhisperer. That's so great worked for you the first time! I hope you have the same luck this time around! For my cycle I am doing baseline ultrasound/ bloodwork the femara 5 mg day after this for 5 days usually ( haven't gotten there yet this cycle) ovidrel injection hopefully around day 11 then iui two days after this. 5 days after progesterone bloodwork the beta 2 weeks after iui.
> Anyone else feel like a pin cushion sometimes??
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits! I also like threads that move fast. My only thing is that I wish I had time to address everyone.
> 
> Baseline ultrasound and bloodwork today. Hopefully femara start tomorrow. 8/1 is next ultrasound and bloodwork and if all goes well iui 8/2 and 8/3. I'm happy that everything moves quickly because it keeps my mind focused and off nasty AF.
> 
> Jcm and babylala good luck! I know you are the next betas coming up!

Pin cushion yes!! My arms make me look like Courtney Love!

Started my 25mcg of Synthroid yesterday and I felt speedy all day, had a hard time falling asleep, kept looking at the windows at work and thought how much I wanted to clean them, they are gross! It gave me energy though which I have been lacking lately. I got off the train from work, went food shopping since going dairy, gluten and egg free means a lot more meal prep. I came home baby was asleep, unpacked groceries and started cooking meals for the week. I got a lot done which is a huge upgrade. 4 days GF, EF and DF and it's already having an effect on me in many strange ways. My sense of smell is like a bloodhound...not so good when working in NYC in the Summer.

Had 1st u/s this morning and more blood taken. Small cyst on my left, but it won't prevent us from moving fwd. He said my bloods revealed levels pretty much unchanged from last year, which I guess is comforting that there was no drop off in AMH. Likely will start 75 units of Gonal F tonight. Next appt is Fri. Here we go!

Btw, I am always amazed at the amount of women at my Dr every time I am there. All ages, sizes, nationalities, and all wanting the same thing. It helps to see up close that I am not alone.

What supplements are you ladies taking besides prenatals? I am thinking of adding Vitamin D for my thyroid issue.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Babywhisperer does this mean we are on the same track in our cycle? When is your next ultrasound?
They found a cyst on my right side. I get blood work locally because RE office is pretty far so have to wait to see how my hormone levels come back. I hope I don't have to push out this cycle or wait. Makes me nervous!
I take prenatal, vit d, fish oil, folic acid calcium , and probiotic but that is mainly for my stomach issues.
Up to metformin 2 times a day and so far so good... 3 times a day on Saturday


----------



## Babywhisperer

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Babywhisperer does this mean we are on the same track in our cycle? When is your next ultrasound?
> They found a cyst on my right side. I get blood work locally because RE office is pretty far so have to wait to see how my hormone levels come back. I hope I don't have to push out this cycle or wait. Makes me nervous!
> I take prenatal, vit d, fish oil, folic acid calcium , and probiotic but that is mainly for my stomach issues.
> Up to metformin 2 times a day and so far so good... 3 times a day on Saturday

I am cd 8, last night was my last bc dose and tonight I start injecting. Last time I did 9 nights of injections, then trigger, and 2 days later IUI. So from 1st night of meds to IUI was 11 days. I never did bc last time because I had everything all ready before cd1. I wonder if that is going to affect it. Next u/s is Friday.


----------



## Mikihob

Just got off the phone with my doc and he wants to do an earlier ultrasound to check the follicle growth. My first ultrasound is Friday, July 25. I am expecting the follies to be super little. This time, I will be sure to ask how many follies are growing and each size for my records. 

I hope this early start and extra monitoring with a trigger will help. Please, please let this be my BFP!! :hugs:

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I am kind of on a mini "vacay" at the coast in Texas. I just wanted to check in to say WELCOME and hey to all the new people!! So happy to have y'all here :). I also wanted to say good luck, prayers, happy thoughts, and tons of positivity towards all of you old and newcomers alike. Hope to hear good things from y'all and will catch up soon!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies! I am kind of on a mini "vacay" at the coast in Texas. I just wanted to check in to say WELCOME and hey to all the new people!! So happy to have y'all here :). I also wanted to say good luck, prayers, happy thoughts, and tons of positivity towards all of you old and newcomers alike. Hope to hear good things from y'all and will catch up soon!

Enjoy the vacay!!

Did my 1st injection last night. Whay am I such a chicken to inject. It's like the same apprehension for ripping off a Band-Aid or getting lady bits waxed! :haha:

Another day of GF, EF, and DF and I can feel a difference. I just feel better. Now if DH can be a little more sensitive and not eat say, a giant bowl of pasta with tomato sauce and cheese on top it would be great. :thumbup:

Does anyone know the % for multiples on an injectable protocol? My Dr warned me and now I am very worried. 

Crossing fingers and toes for all of us. Hope everyone is feeling good.


----------



## beaglemom

I am not sure of percentages...but my last round of follistim gave me 3 possibly 4 mature eggs. But the count was really low. I am hoping for the same in follicles this cycle but a higher count. I think there are so many factors to consider, it is just a hard thing to predict. But I think most doctors try to make sure your risk of 3+ is significantly reduced. Twins I could handle (don't really want to but could). Anything more will give me a heart attack. I know things are different for you since you already have a young child. Twins would have a bigger impact on your situation.

I start femara last night & confirmed the delivery for my meds...so I should get my package Thursday. I am out of town Fri-Mon so I will be doing my follistim while on the road! Should be interesting. Now I am just completely paranoid I will forget my meds all together. I think I will pack them in my purse tomorrow night just to be safe. I am glad it comes in a nice convenient bag...easy to travel with.

I am getting so anxious for this IUI.


----------



## Mischief

Babywhisperer said:


> Another day of GF, EF, and DF and I can feel a difference. I just feel better. Now if DH can be a little more sensitive and not eat say, a giant bowl of pasta with tomato sauce and cheese on top it would be great. :thumbup:

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well. I've been lurking this thread for ages sending you all good wishes. :)

I can SO identify with what you said, Babywhisperer! At night when I'm craving something sweet and feel my resistance weakening I just go to bed and hope to sleep through it. Without fail, my husband will get himself a big bowl of ice cream and sit in bed with it right next to me and watch TV. Dude! What are you trying to do to me??? :dohh:


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I think the percentage is around 10%. I have read less than that, more than that, I think it may also depend on the dosage of meds and how many follies. I know that Clomid and IUI is like 8%. BUT, as with all things TTC everyone says something different. DH and I really want twins, we even talked about doing higher meds to increase the odds. :haha: My grandmother had natural twins, so it does run in my family. Having a son and then twins, so close in age, would be tough. Your ultrasound is Friday, same as mine! Will they tell you how many follies are growing?? 

*beaglemom* injections on the road! EEEK! I am such a baby, that I would probably stab myself (accidentally in the wrong place- since I would in fact be stabbing myself). :rofl: I am anxious for my IUI too. I think after the first one comes back negative, the anxiety keeps going up. We are here for you. 

Are you not allowed to eat certain foods while taking the injections ladies?? DH is pretty good at not eating bad stuff that I want, BUT not always. I can tell him, no sweets or foods late at night. He will grab some cookies, bring them to the couch and offer me one. :growlmad: Really?? :haha:


----------



## JCM

Hi! Just waiting for my blood results! Ltruns, have so much fun! 
Babylala I hope you're doing ok waiting too!
Baby whisperer, my RE added a bunch of injections last minute and gave me 50% chance of twins, 15% triplets, and 5% quads. I said bring it on. DH has 4 kids. I'm willing to match him. Lol 
Speaking of my step kids, one of my stepdaughters called me last night (they have been with their mother for a month vacation) to tell me the 4 year old is swimming all by herself! Finally! It was so cute. She made me a video and she holds her breath even when she's just swimming above water. Lol we worked hard on learning that part in the bathtub for weeks! She says hi Jen I love you! I miss them. 
Hi to everyone else! Hey mischief! Beagle, hopefully your weekend getaway will speed up the time a bit! I know what you mean about forgetting meds. I stress out about that too!


----------



## Mikihob

JCM said:


> Hi! Just waiting for my blood results! Ltruns, have so much fun!
> Babylala I hope you're doing ok waiting too!
> Baby whisperer, my RE added a bunch of injections last minute and gave me 50% chance of twins, 15% triplets, and 5% quads. I said bring it on. DH has 4 kids. I'm willing to match him. Lol
> Speaking of my step kids, one of my stepdaughters called me last night (they have been with their mother for a month vacation) to tell me the 4 year old is swimming all by herself! Finally! It was so cute. She made me a video and she holds her breath even when she's just swimming above water. Lol we worked hard on learning that part in the bathtub for weeks! She says hi Jen I love you! I miss them.
> Hi to everyone else! Hey mischief! Beagle, hopefully your weekend getaway will speed up the time a bit! I know what you mean about forgetting meds. I stress out about that too!

JCM I was just searching the thread for you and babylala' beta results. I was just coming in to post to you two to tell me the info!! :winkwink: :flower: How long are they going to make you wait? The wait is killing me too!! :hugs:


----------



## Mikihob

Babywhisperer said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am kind of on a mini "vacay" at the coast in Texas. I just wanted to check in to say WELCOME and hey to all the new people!! So happy to have y'all here :). I also wanted to say good luck, prayers, happy thoughts, and tons of positivity towards all of you old and newcomers alike. Hope to hear good things from y'all and will catch up soon!
> 
> Enjoy the vacay!!
> 
> Did my 1st injection last night. Whay am I such a chicken to inject. It's like the same apprehension for ripping off a Band-Aid or getting lady bits waxed! :haha:
> 
> Another day of GF, EF, and DF and I can feel a difference. I just feel better. Now if DH can be a little more sensitive and not eat say, a giant bowl of pasta with tomato sauce and cheese on top it would be great. :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone know the % for multiples on an injectable protocol? My Dr warned me and now I am very worried.
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes for all of us. Hope everyone is feeling good.Click to expand...

Here's a link to some info on the rates of twins. I am not sure if it's 100% accurate, but it was kinda surprising. 

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/What-Are-My-Chances-Of-Having-Twins.htm


----------



## JCM

I went at 8:30 this morning and called my office am hour later! Lol we chatted about ivf in case of negative results. They said they will make it happen right away so we don't miss a cycle if we need to. She said she hasn't gotten my results yet but should have them from the lab fairly soon. Ahhhh this wait is killing me. I'm not feeling super positive but I think I'm just preparing myself for bad news so I don't get too crushed. I'm obviously really wanting the positive but I think I'll be ok if not. This past 2 weeks has brought me up and down enough times. Lol I'm prepared!


----------



## beaglemom

I have never been told any diet restrictions on my meds. I have actually never even been told not to drink while on them.


----------



## JCM

I'm not allowed to have caffeine or alcohol. Which I'd totally be fine with if I was really pregnant! DH is like, think of it as a test run. Lol I said ok, that goes for you too. Yeah right!


----------



## beaglemom

JCM said:


> I'm not allowed to have caffeine or alcohol. Which I'd totally be fine with if I was really pregnant! DH is like, think of it as a test run. Lol I said ok, that goes for you too. Yeah right!

I have already cut out almost all caffeine. I drink decaf coffee & half & half tea at home...so I really only drink caffeine if I get a drink when I go out.


----------



## babylala

Mikihob you are so sweet! Thanks for thinking of JCM and I today!

JCM, I'm just waiting for them to call with the results. It's so pathetic that I'm anxious about it because I got a negative just two days ago. I'm hanging on to that desperate bit of hope. Ha ha!

I hope that you get some good news today!


----------



## JCM

We are in the exact same boat! I googled "bfn 13dpiui and postive beta 14dpiui" lol apparently it happens a lot! I literally have everything crossed today for us. Even my legs! Lol come on, I'm not ovulating, what good are they uncrossed at this point!?


----------



## babylala

I literally hit post on my last message and then my phone rang. The nurse confirmed that we did not have beginners luck :(. 

I'm sad, and did cry a little bit but DH made me feel better. I'm at work so had to pull it together quickly. Guess I'll be having a glass of wine tonight. Now I'm thinking of all the things I should do in the next few days - maybe drink a diet coke while bouncing on a trampoline, eating brie and summer sausage. ha ha! 

FX for you JCM!!!


----------



## JCM

Awww I'm sad to hear it! I really wish we all lived in the same city so we could hang out on these kinds of days! If mine is negative I will drink a glass of wine "with you" tonight. Or a bottle...


----------



## raelynn

babylala - So sorry it was a negative for you. On to the next cycle! LOL I love your plan of doing everything you can't all at once. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry babylala:( I feel your pain. Enjoy all the foods you wouldn't be able to eat if you were pregnant! That's what I do too! We have to keep chugging and encouraging each other as difficult as it is. Thank god for supportive dhes!

Good luck jcm!


----------



## Mikihob

babylala I am so, so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: I think we need to have the biggest conference call EVER! lol. Make sure we each blot out 2-5 hours of time to talk. :rofl: Are you going to try again? Same regimen? 

So far, officially, July is a sucky month for IUI's. Since we all (most of us :winkwink:) have BFN's that means we will all get BFP's in August. Yay! :happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: If only it was that simple.


----------



## Mikihob

luvsgreen, sally, rocki how are you three doing?? 

Raelynn how is your cycle going? AF yet?

Saks how is your TWW going??

Sorry if I missed anyone. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Love the conference call idea. Seems we all have a lot to vent about this month. Still waiting here. I'm finally getting some cramps though so hopefully that is a sign AF will be here soon. I can't take the waiting!


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn said:


> Love the conference call idea. Seems we all have a lot to vent about this month. Still waiting here. I'm finally getting some cramps though so hopefully that is a sign AF will be here soon. I can't take the waiting!

It's weird that one minute we are hoping that AF doesn't show and then the next we are hoping it does. It's frustrating. BUT, at least every time it comes it's a step in the next direction, although usually a broken step. I hate the waiting. Do you usually cramp before? At least you can get started and do your IUI this month. It seems we are all pretty close in dates.


----------



## raelynn

I cramp for everything! I cramp at ovulation too but knowing where I am in my cycle for sure this time, its a sign for AF this time. I normally breakout around ovulation and AF too but nothing yet.


----------



## JCM

Well, my test was negative. I'm mad, sad, and excited to drink a lot this weekend. Ugh. I hate this game


----------



## JCM

Miki is right. I think we are all within 5 days of each other. I didn't do my progesterone today. Maybe AF will be here in a day or so. I've never dealt with progesterone but it seems like 2 days is the trend around here. They are going to switch me to a capsule this month instead of the gel. So that's positive. Even though I'm on the ivf train, I will stay put here. I like our group.


----------



## Mischief

I'm sorry, JCM. That happened to me last month, and it's so hard. I stopped progesterone and got AF about 48 hours later. I hope you don't have to wait long! :hugs:


----------



## Mikihob

JCM I am so, so sorry. :hugs: Please stick with us. A few of us may move into IVF but I will still chat here. I have to keep up on you ladies. :hugs:Are you starting IVF stuff after AF is over? What is your next step?


----------



## JCM

I'm supposed to call when AF gets here and start immediately. Hopefully cysts don't cause any issues. I'm pretty sure I take bcps for the first week or so anyway. I hope this isn't too rough!


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Ugh! I was so sure you were going to be our first bfp! Take advantage of all the no-now you can do now. I think you're right about the bps, I was on them for my IVF so hopefully that will take care of the cyst issue.

Hopefully this next round is it for lots/all of us. We need some good news here!


----------



## babylala

JCM I'm so sorry! I hope that you're enjoying an adult beverage right now - if so, cheers my friend! I also didn't take my progesterone today so I'm hoping for AF soon and no cysts too. My experience has been the same as Mischiefs with AF coming 2'ish days after stopping P.

Yes, we're all going to be really close again which should make this month extra exciting! I am definitely sticking with this group too!

@ Mikihob - Yes, I'm sticking with the same regimen. It's crazy that I don't even get to speak with my RE, just all communication through the nurse. 

@ raelyn - glad that AF is on her way. we're all ready to get the show on the road!


----------



## JCM

I had almost 2 margaritas! I pretended you were all with me! Lol come on AF! I'm already feeling pumped for this next cycle! I will get the schedule of meds and such tomorrow I think. Hopefully I wake up to AF in the morning. I don't think I've ever said that. ; )


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry jcm :( ugh so frustrating no BFPs!! Come on August be our lucky month!

Babylala I only have contact with my nurse as well. I know they confer with RE though. What state do you live in out of curiosity? I know they said after 3-4 I meet with RE again. Hopefully doesn't get to that point!

Babywhisper and miki I think we might be on the same schedule. I have an ultrasound next Friday also! Iuis will probably be on weekend so I'm curious when they will do beta.

I was able to move forward because blood tests looked good so they weren't worried about the cyst. Started femara last night.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## beaglemom

There are 3 doctors at my office. I saw my dr for the initial consultation & then after IUI #1 with her failed I made another appointment. I talked to her about IVF & she let me know the process. So basically I see nurses for my u/s & they instruct me. My dr has not seen me again since. I have seen the other 2 doctors. One did an u/s for me...but it was really because he was in the wrong room so he just did it anyways. Then last time the other doctor did my IUI...they did that because the count was so low they wanted a dr to see me. They told me before that they would give my u/s results to the dr & call me with instruction later. But they never have...the nurse always tells me right after if I can do the trigger. My dr told me if I decide on IVF, I just call on day 1 of my cycle & tell them & they will give me instruction. They put you on bc pills 3 weeks prior. I hope I don't need any of that. I am really crossing fingers on this last IUI.

I am also excited we all seem to be close in our cycles. I am day 5 today...getting excited about my trip this weekend!


----------



## luvsgreen

Hey guys! 

JCM I am so sorry to hear about your results, but am glad you got to enjoy some margaritas.

Mikihob thanks so much for checking in on me. I am doing well. Still in my 2WW. I caved and took a test on 8 DPO and got a negative. I know that it could still be early though. I don't feel any different so I am thinking that it is a no-go for this month. I have told myself that either AF will start and if it doesn't I will test again next Wed. Let's see how well I hold out on that one. 

I hope all you ladies are doing well. I read your updates daily to see how everyone is doing. I need to work on posting more often.


----------



## beaglemom

luvsgreen - Plenty of people feel nothing before a bfp...hold out hope.

This cycle as far as testing goes is going to be tough. Testing day is my husband's birthday...so I think we are going to wait until then. Going to be hard. I also plan to buy some digitals...I know they are not as sensitive...so my plan is to pee in the cup & let my husband do the test & hold it until the results. I know that probably sounds gross :)


----------



## luvsgreen

beaglemom said:


> luvsgreen - Plenty of people feel nothing before a bfp...hold out hope.
> 
> This cycle as far as testing goes is going to be tough. Testing day is my husband's birthday...so I think we are going to wait until then. Going to be hard. I also plan to buy some digitals...I know they are not as sensitive...so my plan is to pee in the cup & let my husband do the test & hold it until the results. I know that probably sounds gross :)

Thanks beaglemom! I am trying so hard to just keep busy and not let this TWW consume me. I am sending prayers your way for your next cycle and BFP. I hope it will be the month for all of us.


----------



## Babywhisperer

luvsgreen said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> JCM I am so sorry to hear about your results, but am glad you got to enjoy some margaritas.
> 
> Mikihob thanks so much for checking in on me. I am doing well. Still in my 2WW. I caved and took a test on 8 DPO and got a negative. I know that it could still be early though. I don't feel any different so I am thinking that it is a no-go for this month. I have told myself that either AF will start and if it doesn't I will test again next Wed. Let's see how well I hold out on that one.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well. I read your updates daily to see how everyone is doing. I need to work on posting more often.

Don't lose faith. I felt nothing of merit except some side effects of the progesterone. The veins in by chest were slightly more prominent, but other than that I was sure it was going to be neg. I woke up before work on 12dpiui and boom, a faint bfp. I was in disbelief. As a rule I wouldn't test before 12dpiui as the % seeing bfp's any earlier is not encouraging. Stay positive.

JCM & Babylala, I am so sorry this wasn't your cycle. Have either of you considered acupuncture? If I don't have success this round I plan on going back to it. I really believe it helped balance my body and promote energy and blood flow.

So I stopped the bc pills Mon night and only took them for a week. Last night was injection #2 of Gonal F 75 units. I started to cramp this morning and almost have what seems like af. Do you think this is from stopping the bc pills? I never did them for my last cycle over a year ago. I called my Dr on cd1 and started injections that night. Hmmmmm

As for how my Dr handles appts, I see him first for u/s and then he sends me to a nurse for blood. The nurse calls with instructions later in the day. But I always see the Dr for u/s so every appt we get to chat. I did my last IUI over a yr ago on a Sunday (Easter Sunday to be exact) and another young Dr doing her residency did the IUI. No complaints obviously since it worked. I did have some minor cramping but nothing more than what a pap feels like...and definitely nothing like the HSG...the worst.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good luck luvsgreen!

Babywhisperer I also hated the HSG and was in terrible pain!! I wondered how I would do child birth having trouble with just the procedure hehe ;)


----------



## luvsgreen

Thanks Babywhisperer & Buttrflyl553!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Good luck luvsgreen!
> 
> Babywhisperer I also hated the HSG and was in terrible pain!! I wondered how I would do child birth having trouble with just the procedure hehe ;)

The cramping I had was similar to what I had while I was in labor. It's like af cramps on steroids...but ready to do it all over again 2 days later.


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* I hope that this IUI is your last and you can get a BFP! Your trip sounds so exciting! It will help keep your mind occupied so you don&#8217;t stress and worry. 

*luvgsreen* you are right, it could have been too early. I would say just wait it out, BUT, I don&#8217;t. lol. I hope you can get a BFP this weekend! :hugs: A lot of women say the months they weren&#8217;t pregnant they had ALL symptoms and then a month comes with no symptoms and they are shocked to get a BFP. 

*babywhisperer* I would think the cramps came from stopping the bc. Are you still having them? Hopefully the meds will keep AF from starting (unless that's what you need. :winkwink:) 

I am excited for ultrasound tomorrow! It&#8217;s early in my cycle, but I hope that I get great news! I think this cycle I may end up doing 4 ultrasounds since we started early. 

I am pretty lucky with my OB/GYN. I usually call and talk to his nurse and if she can&#8217;t make the decision she leaves him a message and he calls me back same day. I always see him for IUI&#8217;s, ultrasounds and appt decisions. He is really great! He has even come in on days off just to do my IUI. This is part of why I don&#8217;t want to start an RE out of state (no RE&#8217;s in Alaska :dohh: ) because I just love him! I am glad the docs and nurses you all see are so kind and helpful. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I am back from our mini vacay and just caught up. I love reading what is going on in each one of your cycles, and hearing each other encourage, advise, help and just vent with each other. THis has been a great thread, and I hope we all stick together through August. JCM and Babylala I am so sorry for your negatives. JCM, I really really thought you'd be the BFP from this group. I know you are both strong and positive and have a plan but I am still sorry for you both. I still am mind blown with these procedures not working out sometimes. Life REALLY is a miracle. Miki/JCM I like the idea of collective "wine nights" or conference calls. Ugh! IT's like even though we aren't nearby we are all in the same boat at some point. 

_What cycle day is everyone on?_ I'm losing track. I know some just began new cycles, some are at the middle, and some waiting in the tww! I am on CD 9, and just finished my last femara pill. I go Monday for a ultrasound and will HOPEFULLY trigger that night. Someone (i think Miki) said they would love twins and I'm the same! I would love to have multiples and everyone on mom and dad's side of my family have them (two maternal aunts, maternal grandmother, fraternal grandfather and fraternal great grandmother) Obviously we aren't doing good with the getting pregnant part so natural twins are kinda out, but after all our 2 years trying I'd rather have two. But of course, that's wishful thinking bc IUI #1 didn't even get me one baby. Anyways! I am going to continue with my acupuncture and meds and IUI regimen through august even if IUI#2 doesn't work. The only change they are making this month is progesterone (this time SUPPOSITORIES :dohh:) will start at 1dpiui instead of waiting until my 7 dpiui blood test. 

Raelynn- good luck as you are hopefully starting a new cycle soon. Has AF showed? Sometimes I feel such relief and hope at the start of a new cycle, in spite of the past disappointment from a failed one. 

Buttrfly- I'm glad you were able to move forward! Yay for small victories! Hoping femara works good! I am on it too and just took my last dose today. Grow follies grow! 

Miki- You have an ultrasound tomorrow right? Good luck! Also, I guess I didn't realize you were in Alaska! How awesome! And, a good OB/GYN is so huge. I love my nurse and dr at my RE's. The nurse at my OBGYN was great too, htey just could only do so much before moving me on. I can't wait to tell her one day that we are finally pregnant! 

Rocki
Beagle- Your RE office sounds a lot like mine. I have dealt with both Dr's and mainly one nurse. They're all great. I hope your testing date being on your hubby's bday is a good omen! maybe good news on that day? What's your IUI date? You are day 5 , I am day 9 right now so we aren't too far apart! I go July 30th for IUI if all goes well! 

Luvsgreen- I love your pic of your boxer! Such cute dogs. When do you test? I hope you're our first bfp, we need one!! Good luck waiting it out! 

Babywhisperer- I'm a huge fan of acupuncture! What days do you have it done with an iui? I tried a few days before and a few days after. Should I change that routine up this time?
Mischeif- welcome! 

I don't know if I missed anyone but hang in there all of you!! Who all is moving onto IVF? I am really curious about that. Stick around here and let us know how it goes!


----------



## beaglemom

Ltruns - my next u/s is Tues...should trigger that night if everything sizes up right...IUI would be on the 31st...so even though we are a few days apart in cycle, I am only 1 day behind you! I take femara cd 3-7.

I used acupuncture with the IUIs at my gyno's office. She is only a few minutes away. But with the RE being an hour & a half away, I cut the acupuncture. I decided it would cause me more stress to try to fit in more appointments since I already have 3 within about a 10 day period. I did not find it that beneficial before. It was relaxing, but I never noticed a huge difference. I do try to do relaxing techniques at home & also light incense before bed to help me fall asleep.

Oh & this is my last IUI...I did 3 with gyno & 3 with RE...if this one doesn't work, we are doing IVF.


----------



## Mikihob

*Ltruns*, It was me who wants twins too. DH told me to just have quads so can be done in one fell swoop. :rofl: Way to bite off more than you can chew babe. :haha: I am on cd10. Last month I triggered on cd19 and IUI on cd20. Clomid is supposed to make you O 5-9 days after last pill, but mine usually takes an extra day or two. Weird, I know. :wacko: I am looking forward to tomorrow and also nervous at the same time. I am with beagle, if this IUI is a negative, IVF for me. Sorry you have to have suppositories now. Hopefully this will help. :hugs:

*beagle and the rest* :winkwink: Here is a great breathing exercise for sleeping. Close your eyes, and breathe through your nose only to the count of four, exhale through your nose to the count of four- REPEAT. I told this to DH and he rolled is eyes because he thinks breathing exercises are dumb :haha: He uses it now because it helps him fall asleep. :dohh: Sometimes when my brain is running I have to do it for what seems like forever before it works, but most of the time, before I know it- it's 2am and I have to pee. :thumbup:


----------



## luvsgreen

Mikihob I struggle with that too. Usually I am a testing queen lol. This month I told myself to stop because it so devastating seeing BFN after BFN so I am really trying to hold out for AF or next Wed. My cycles have been so off the past few months so I don't know exactly when I will start. I am happy that you have such a wonderful Dr. That really helps out a lot. 

Ltruns33 thank you! He is such a ham. He really believes he is a human! I saw that you are in TX too? What city are you in? I am in Dallas. I am planning on not taking another test unless AF is late, but all of you ladies know how well that works out so we shall see. Good luck to you on this cycle! I hope that you get your BFP this time around.

I have heard so many good things about acupuncture. Do you ladies really think this helps? I went ahead and made me an appt just in case things don't work out this month.


----------



## JCM

I don't think anyone is in the tww right now! Lots of iuis coming up! Hooray! Ivf doesn't seem that scary today. Lol I spoke with the office and got the "schedule of events" I'm starting bcps on CD3. Ugh where is she??? I will take those for 2 weeks, then do injections after that for 10-12 days. Then trigger. Then egg retrieval 36 hours later. Then they will take Mikes strongest swimmers and inject each egg with them. Grow them for 5 days. Then put the best ones back in my oven! Then blood test in 9 days. Ultra sounds all the way through the cycle of course. A little over a months time. Not too bad right? Ivf itself will be 10k plus cost of meds (figuring another 4 or 5k?) we will transfer 2 embryos and anything we have leftover can be frozen for future. I'm super excited to have a plan. We feel good about it. I am booking a flight to go visit one of my closest friends for August 8th weekend. The kids come back this Monday for our usual set schedule, school is starting back up for them, gymnastics, basketball...this month is going to be so busy and fly by! Can't wait! 

Can you all just move to arizona? Haha I will plan girls nights...


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Are they having you do ICSI then? Where they inject sperm straight into the egg? That is what we did back when I did IVF. Sounds like they have you all planned out.

I am STILL waiting for AF. Ugh so torturous! It'll probably come on the weekend when my nurse isn't in but I'll just call the front desk and schedule my CD3 appointment on my own if that is the case since my nurse is off Mondays too.


----------



## beaglemom

JCM - your IVF protocol is similar to mine.


----------



## JCM

Yes definitely ICSI. You and I might start our cycles together! I feel like AF will be here tonight or tomorrow morning by the way I feel today. So I'm going to drink in my pool with DH!


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> I don't think anyone is in the tww right now! Lots of iuis coming up! Hooray! Ivf doesn't seem that scary today. Lol I spoke with the office and got the "schedule of events" I'm starting bcps on CD3. Ugh where is she??? I will take those for 2 weeks, then do injections after that for 10-12 days. Then trigger. Then egg retrieval 36 hours later. Then they will take Mikes strongest swimmers and inject each egg with them. Grow them for 5 days. Then put the best ones back in my oven! Then blood test in 9 days. Ultra sounds all the way through the cycle of course. A little over a months time. Not too bad right? Ivf itself will be 10k plus cost of meds (figuring another 4 or 5k?) we will transfer 2 embryos and anything we have leftover can be frozen for future. I'm super excited to have a plan. We feel good about it. I am booking a flight to go visit one of my closest friends for August 8th weekend. The kids come back this Monday for our usual set schedule, school is starting back up for them, gymnastics, basketball...this month is going to be so busy and fly by! Can't wait!
> 
> Can you all just move to arizona? Haha I will plan girls nights...

haha JCM Arizona would be great!I'd love the heat, the scenery, and these girls nights you speak of!! 

Great that you have a plan for ICSI. Plans and appointments make me feel comfortable with the process! Hoping to hear good things from this cycle for you after AF starts!


----------



## Ltruns33

luvsgreen said:


> Mikihob I struggle with that too. Usually I am a testing queen lol. This month I told myself to stop because it so devastating seeing BFN after BFN so I am really trying to hold out for AF or next Wed. My cycles have been so off the past few months so I don't know exactly when I will start. I am happy that you have such a wonderful Dr. That really helps out a lot.
> 
> Ltruns33 thank you! He is such a ham. He really believes he is a human! I saw that you are in TX too? What city are you in? I am in Dallas. I am planning on not taking another test unless AF is late, but all of you ladies know how well that works out so we shall see. Good luck to you on this cycle! I hope that you get your BFP this time around.
> 
> I have heard so many good things about acupuncture. Do you ladies really think this helps? I went ahead and made me an appt just in case things don't work out this month.

I am in Lubbock. Lots of family in Dallas and originally from Weatherford, so I love that area. We have two dogs that are our babies for now and fully think they are "human". Dogs are such great animals bc they are so full of personality and love you unconditionally! (I'm a big dog fan!) 

I have used acupuncture for years for anxiety/stress management. and really like it inconjuction with ttc for it's benefits in that area as well as to relieve the stress of ttc. Lots of research has been done on it and it's effects on fertility and IUI/IVF success rates. My RE and the fertility department at Texas Tech did a huge study on it, and they are big fans of it. I was doing it before them with a guy that was "ok". Got pregnant the cycle that my husband and I both were going every two weeks. m/c had nothing to do with the acupuncture, it was likely due to low progesterone. I think to see full benefits it's all about a.) the quality of your acupuncture provider and b.) the frequency of your visits. I switched providers to a more traditional Chinese provider. It's costly, but we like it. Some insurances will cover it. 

Here's a link that shows the benefits of acupuncture, and you can definitely research it on your own. We felt like if it's not going to hurt, and there's research to support that it helps, then why not?

https://naturalcareclinic.info/how-i-help/fertility-acupuncture/

Just keeo both your acupuncturist and your RE in the loop. My RE pulls rank over anything any other doctors tell me!


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> Ltruns - my next u/s is Tues...should trigger that night if everything sizes up right...IUI would be on the 31st...so even though we are a few days apart in cycle, I am only 1 day behind you! I take femara cd 3-7.
> 
> I used acupuncture with the IUIs at my gyno's office. She is only a few minutes away. But with the RE being an hour & a half away, I cut the acupuncture. I decided it would cause me more stress to try to fit in more appointments since I already have 3 within about a 10 day period. I did not find it that beneficial before. It was relaxing, but I never noticed a huge difference. I do try to do relaxing techniques at home & also light incense before bed to help me fall asleep.
> 
> Oh & this is my last IUI...I did 3 with gyno & 3 with RE...if this one doesn't work, we are doing IVF.

I hope you and I both have success with this IUI. How fun to only be one day apart! This may be our last one if it doesn't work, but I really want to do I more in late august if we can. Hopefully we won't need to.


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> *Ltruns*, It was me who wants twins too. DH told me to just have quads so can be done in one fell swoop. :rofl: Way to bite off more than you can chew babe. :haha: I am on cd10. Last month I triggered on cd19 and IUI on cd20. Clomid is supposed to make you O 5-9 days after last pill, but mine usually takes an extra day or two. Weird, I know. :wacko: I am looking forward to tomorrow and also nervous at the same time. I am with beagle, if this IUI is a negative, IVF for me. Sorry you have to have suppositories now. Hopefully this will help. :hugs:
> 
> *beagle and the rest* :winkwink: Here is a great breathing exercise for sleeping. Close your eyes, and breathe through your nose only to the count of four, exhale through your nose to the count of four- REPEAT. I told this to DH and he rolled is eyes because he thinks breathing exercises are dumb :haha: He uses it now because it helps him fall asleep. :dohh: Sometimes when my brain is running I have to do it for what seems like forever before it works, but most of the time, before I know it- it's 2am and I have to pee. :thumbup:

I used to do hot yoga & loved it. The heat just made it feel like all the shit of my day/week was sweating out of my body. And then the last 5 minutes or so we laid down & did breathing to light music & the instructor's soothing voice. I loved that part best. I would literally visualize taking my troubles out of my brain & throwing them away. Very theraputic. Then I sort of just stopped going...lazy. And now with TTC, the hot yoga is really not a good idea...gets the core too hot.


----------



## beaglemom

Ltruns33 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Ltruns - my next u/s is Tues...should trigger that night if everything sizes up right...IUI would be on the 31st...so even though we are a few days apart in cycle, I am only 1 day behind you! I take femara cd 3-7.
> 
> I used acupuncture with the IUIs at my gyno's office. She is only a few minutes away. But with the RE being an hour & a half away, I cut the acupuncture. I decided it would cause me more stress to try to fit in more appointments since I already have 3 within about a 10 day period. I did not find it that beneficial before. It was relaxing, but I never noticed a huge difference. I do try to do relaxing techniques at home & also light incense before bed to help me fall asleep.
> 
> Oh & this is my last IUI...I did 3 with gyno & 3 with RE...if this one doesn't work, we are doing IVF.
> 
> I hope you and I both have success with this IUI. How fun to only be one day apart! This may be our last one if it doesn't work, but I really want to do I more in late august if we can. Hopefully we won't need to.Click to expand...

Yes...I love having someone close in my cycle. I really hope it is the last...but at least if it fails, I know IVF is next & I have a good shot with it...but it is super scary to think about IVF & failing.


----------



## Mikihob

*JCM* I love your IVF plan. I am so glad they planned the whole thing out at first. I hate finishing the first part and then getting contacted about the second and then waiting, etc. I am a planner by nature and like to have a set plan (mostly set anyway :winkwink: ) Exciting about your trip and other kiddos being back. My DHs name is Mike too!! I agree lets all move to Arizona- Dont come to Alaska we are NOT infertility friendly. :growl: 

I love dogs too. I have 3, 9yr old Great Dane, 4yr old Great Dane and 1yr old Dalmatian. The little one sits on the couch, literally like a person. On the butt, back straight against the couch. Its hilarious!!


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> *Ltruns*, It was me who wants twins too. DH told me to just have quads so can be done in one fell swoop. :rofl: Way to bite off more than you can chew babe. :haha: I am on cd10. Last month I triggered on cd19 and IUI on cd20. Clomid is supposed to make you O 5-9 days after last pill, but mine usually takes an extra day or two. Weird, I know. :wacko: I am looking forward to tomorrow and also nervous at the same time. I am with beagle, if this IUI is a negative, IVF for me. Sorry you have to have suppositories now. Hopefully this will help. :hugs:
> 
> *beagle and the rest* :winkwink: Here is a great breathing exercise for sleeping. Close your eyes, and breathe through your nose only to the count of four, exhale through your nose to the count of four- REPEAT. I told this to DH and he rolled is eyes because he thinks breathing exercises are dumb :haha: He uses it now because it helps him fall asleep. :dohh: Sometimes when my brain is running I have to do it for what seems like forever before it works, but most of the time, before I know it- it's 2am and I have to pee. :thumbup:
> 
> I used to do hot yoga & loved it. The heat just made it feel like all the shit of my day/week was sweating out of my body. And then the last 5 minutes or so we laid down & did breathing to light music & the instructor's soothing voice. I loved that part best. I would literally visualize taking my troubles out of my brain & throwing them away. Very theraputic. Then I sort of just stopped going...lazy. And now with TTC, the hot yoga is really not a good idea...gets the core too hot.Click to expand...

Hot yoga sounds amazing. I do regular yoga bc there's not a studio nearby to do hot yoga in- but I def agree with what you said about visualizing your troubles out and throwing them away! That's what running does for me. And yoga and just any kind of activity, but mainly running. My runs are limited in length now (2-4 miles instead of 6-8 miles) :( but it's still beneficial for me.


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> *Ltruns*, It was me who wants twins too. DH told me to just have quads so can be done in one fell swoop. :rofl: Way to bite off more than you can chew babe. :haha: I am on cd10. Last month I triggered on cd19 and IUI on cd20. Clomid is supposed to make you O 5-9 days after last pill, but mine usually takes an extra day or two. Weird, I know. :wacko: I am looking forward to tomorrow and also nervous at the same time. I am with beagle, if this IUI is a negative, IVF for me. Sorry you have to have suppositories now. Hopefully this will help. :hugs:
> 
> *beagle and the rest* :winkwink: Here is a great breathing exercise for sleeping. Close your eyes, and breathe through your nose only to the count of four, exhale through your nose to the count of four- REPEAT. I told this to DH and he rolled is eyes because he thinks breathing exercises are dumb :haha: He uses it now because it helps him fall asleep. :dohh: Sometimes when my brain is running I have to do it for what seems like forever before it works, but most of the time, before I know it- it's 2am and I have to pee. :thumbup:
> 
> I used to do hot yoga & loved it. The heat just made it feel like all the shit of my day/week was sweating out of my body. And then the last 5 minutes or so we laid down & did breathing to light music & the instructor's soothing voice. I loved that part best. I would literally visualize taking my troubles out of my brain & throwing them away. Very theraputic. Then I sort of just stopped going...lazy. And now with TTC, the hot yoga is really not a good idea...gets the core too hot.Click to expand...




Mikihob said:


> *JCM* I love your IVF plan. I am so glad they planned the whole thing out at first. I hate finishing the first part and then getting contacted about the second and then waiting, etc. I am a planner by nature and like to have a set plan (mostly set anyway :winkwink: ) Exciting about your trip and other kiddos being back. My DH&#8217;s name is Mike too!! I agree lets all move to Arizona- Don&#8217;t come to Alaska we are NOT infertility friendly. :growl:
> 
> I love dogs too. I have 3, 9yr old Great Dane, 4yr old Great Dane and 1yr old Dalmatian. The little one sits on the couch, literally like a person. On the butt, back straight against the couch. It&#8217;s hilarious!!

Great breathing exercises! Also, miki omg I LOVE Danes! Agh so jealous! They are big gentle giants I hear and I have always wanted one, but we can never find one and plus already have two big dogs. 1 doberman with floppy ears, and one husky/lab mix.


----------



## Mikihob

Ltruns they are VERY gentle. They also have this signature "Great Dane Hug" where they drop their head and press it against your belly/pelvis and cuddle. Pipe is the 9 yr old and this girl will push you over. She weighs about 120lbs. Noodles is the 4 yr old, she pushes harder the little stinker and she weighs 100. Oreo is the 1 yr old and he tries to great dane hug even though he's a dalmatian. lol. But dalmatians do this thing where they kind of raise their jowels ( :shrug: ) to "snarl" but it's actually a smile. It's really adorable. I will try to post a pic or two later so you can see all the cuteness. :thumbup: :winkwink: 

I like doberman's always wanted one. I had a husky who lived to be 18, but sadly we had to put her down last summer. It was the hardest thing in my life, other than TTC. :cry: Our next dog will be a chocolate lab. Cute!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Happy Friday everyone! I am super jealous of all this fur baby talk. I want a dog so bad but dh says no. Maybe in a few years. 

Had 1st u/s this morning and nothing to report. 3 nights of stims and nada brewing. My next appt is Tues. That will be 7 nights of stims. Last time I did 9. I wonder why I'm not responding like I did last time. It's the same dose. We'll see what happens Tues. If it doesn't look good I am going back for acupuncture.


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - Sorry you didn't have any progress on your first ultrasound. Having a baby can change your body though so that could be why you are reacting differently this round. I know my body is behaving a lot differently than last time. Last time I didn't ovulate until around day 22 or something and this time it was around day 13 (probably why we missed it). Hopefully things start working for you soon!

Love all this talk about fur-babies! I have 2 dogs (cockapoo, mini schnauzer) and 1 cat. Our pediatrician said babies born into houses with animals are less likely to have allergies too. My daughter loves them all but the cat is pretty wary of her grabby hands :)


----------



## Mikihob

babywhisperer I am sorry you aren't responding right. I bet raelynn is right, your body is a little different and may be "confused" as to the meds. Hopefully the next check will show great progression. :hugs:

raelynn cockapoo are stinkin cute. I basically love all dog breeds. I want a beagle and a saint bernard after our choc lab. Then, we shall see. lol. DH HATES cats. He says they have attitude problems. :rofl: But I will get one one day, and he will like it. :winkwink:

Had my ultrasound and the doc saw many follies growing on the right ovary, looks like it's the only one doing anything. He said last month was the right too. He had a hard time finding my left ovary which was concerning, now I am worried. lol. But he said to come back next Tuesday so that we can check again.


----------



## raelynn

Miki - I had the exact same issue. On my last ultrasound they couldn't find my left ovary either. They eventually gave up since they saw I already ovulated on the right one so it didn't matter. I wonder what makes them so hard to find.


----------



## Ltruns33

Raelynn, Miki, my left ovary hides too! They find it but always apologize for "digging" around (which never is uncomfortable to me anyways). Hmm.. I wonder what's the deal with lefties! I ovulated out of both last cycle though, and will go in Monday for my u/s to see if I am ready to trigger. 

Babywhisperer I hope your body gets on track soon, it's amazing to me how different your body can respond at various times to stuff. The body really is an amazing thing.


----------



## Ltruns33

Oh, and I got my suppositories in the mail today :dohh: they are so dreadful looking. I just laughed when I saw them! Any suppository advice? bleh.


----------



## Mischief

Ltruns33 said:


> Oh, and I got my suppositories in the mail today :dohh: they are so dreadful looking. I just laughed when I saw them! Any suppository advice? bleh.

My advice -

It's best if you plan to lay down for a few minutes.

I'm not a huge fan of panty liners so I went to Target and bought a package of cheap, 100% cotton panties so that I could just change them frequently. 

Make sure DH knows that the best time to get friendly *wink wink* is right before your next dose so he can be mindful of that. Mine kept missing his window, poor guy. ;)

Oh, and eat lots of fiber and drink lots of water! :)

Good luck!


----------



## JNB0914

Hi everyone! Im currently in my 2nd week of the TWW! My period is suppose to show on Thursday the 31st...obviously hoping she doesn't show. this is my 2nd IUI attempt, my donor information was really good! I have no known fertility issues; this time we did use medications. Femara 5mg for 1 week and then the ovidrel injection on the Tuesday before my insemination(IUI WAS ON 17TH). I had some pinching pain on my left side(where my better follicles were) a couple nights ago but there has been no implantation bleeding. I haven't had any other sign of pregnancy other than when I wake up I am immediately hungry. but that could just be that I'm hungry haha. so im going to test Tuesday and see what happens! good luck to everyone!


----------



## SAKS

@ JNB0914: I am on the same cycle. Had the same shot on Tuesday and IUI on Thursday (17th). KUP! God bless us all. :)


----------



## Mischief

JNB0914 & SAKS, I'm also on a similar schedule! Mine was on the 16th, and I test on the 31st. Good luck!!!


----------



## SAKS

@ Mischief: Wow... How nice! I pray we get our BFP this cycle. KUP!


----------



## Ltruns33

Welcome JNB and good luck to you three testing this week!


----------



## JCM

Welcome to everyone new! I have my baseline us tomorrow. Yuck. I've got to say, this is the worst period I've ever had. That progesterone made it a nightmare!! So awful. I'm starting to feel like myself again....only that will change once I start my bcps tomorrow. We are roughly estimating my injections will start august 11th or so with egg retrieval the 25th or hopefully the 26th. Then a five day transfer so then I will be back in the tww! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! 
Ltruns, I had to do my progesterone in the am. I was on crinone and there was some build up occasionally so I'd shower and kinda of clean out the previous gel and then lay down for 30 mins with my next dose. Forget sex! Poor DH. That stuff was fine the first couple of days and then kind of irritated me not to mention me cleaning it out every morning made me kind of sore. I'm trying something different this month! Lol crinone and I are NOT friends.


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Welcome to everyone new! I have my baseline us tomorrow. Yuck. I've got to say, this is the worst period I've ever had. That progesterone made it a nightmare!! So awful. I'm starting to feel like myself again....only that will change once I start my bcps tomorrow. We are roughly estimating my injections will start august 11th or so with egg retrieval the 25th or hopefully the 26th. Then a five day transfer so then I will be back in the tww! Hope everyone had a nice weekend!
> Ltruns, I had to do my progesterone in the am. I was on crinone and there was some build up occasionally so I'd shower and kinda of clean out the previous gel and then lay down for 30 mins with my next dose. Forget sex! Poor DH. That stuff was fine the first couple of days and then kind of irritated me not to mention me cleaning it out every morning made me kind of sore. I'm trying something different this month! Lol crinone and I are NOT friends.

I have my baseline tomorrow too!!! 
Omg about the progesterone!! Why couldn't they keep me on oral pills and just up the dosage to make up for what's lost in digestion and in your liver or whatever! I don't know what mine's called but they're shaped like little bullets! haha sheesh. I was worried about sex and that mess!


----------



## beaglemom

Mine are like yours Lt. I took them at night. Not horrible. Did it before getting in bed.


----------



## JCM

Ltruns, I had to do my progesterone in the am. I was on crinone and there was some build up occasionally so I'd shower and kinda of clean out the previous gel and then lay down for 30 mins with my next dose. Forget sex! Poor DH. That stuff was fine the first couple of days and then kind of irritated me not to mention me cleaning it out every morning made me kind of sore. I'm trying something different this month! Lol crinone and I are NOT friends.[/QUOTE]

I have my baseline tomorrow too!!! 
Omg about the progesterone!! Why couldn't they keep me on oral pills and just up the dosage to make up for what's lost in digestion and in your liver or whatever! I don't know what mine's called but they're shaped like little bullets! haha sheesh. I was worried about sex and that mess![/QUOTE]


Haha little bullets. They are seriously so stupid. Get some panty liners. Lol I thought I was in the clear until about day 5 on those things. Then they just leak out during the day. Ugh. The nurse said something about putting me on capsules instead during this ivf cycle. I'm sure those will leak out too. Lol at first I think I pushed them in too far so my cervix might have been irritated from that. I remembered thinking "well I need to shove this crap way up there so it stays." Uh uh. My RE said I HAD to do it in the am only. No idea why but I would have done it at night if I could! This is totally gross but the day before my period actually really started I had THE WORST cramps of my life and I ran to the bathroom and pushed out a TON of pink and red progesterone cream. Yes, pushed out. I called DH and tried to explain what happened. At one point I gagged and he laughed at me and said "are you seriously sick over your own bodily fluids??" I started yelling at him and said YES!!! This is how gross it is now tell me if this sounds like cycle day 1 to you!!! Hahaha and now I'm back to normal. We have really missed "normal Jen" because "infertility Jen" is crazy.


----------



## SAKS

@ Mikihob & JCM: Thank you for your encouragement. I appreciate you.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Ltruns, I had to do my progesterone in the am. I was on crinone and there was some build up occasionally so I'd shower and kinda of clean out the previous gel and then lay down for 30 mins with my next dose. Forget sex! Poor DH. That stuff was fine the first couple of days and then kind of irritated me not to mention me cleaning it out every morning made me kind of sore. I'm trying something different this month! Lol crinone and I are NOT friends.

I have my baseline tomorrow too!!! 
Omg about the progesterone!! Why couldn't they keep me on oral pills and just up the dosage to make up for what's lost in digestion and in your liver or whatever! I don't know what mine's called but they're shaped like little bullets! haha sheesh. I was worried about sex and that mess![/QUOTE]


Haha little bullets. They are seriously so stupid. Get some panty liners. Lol I thought I was in the clear until about day 5 on those things. Then they just leak out during the day. Ugh. The nurse said something about putting me on capsules instead during this ivf cycle. I'm sure those will leak out too. Lol at first I think I pushed them in too far so my cervix might have been irritated from that. I remembered thinking "well I need to shove this crap way up there so it stays." Uh uh. My RE said I HAD to do it in the am only. No idea why but I would have done it at night if I could! This is totally gross but the day before my period actually really started I had THE WORST cramps of my life and I ran to the bathroom and pushed out a TON of pink and red progesterone cream. Yes, pushed out. I called DH and tried to explain what happened. At one point I gagged and he laughed at me and said "are you seriously sick over your own bodily fluids??" I started yelling at him and said YES!!! This is how gross it is now tell me if this sounds like cycle day 1 to you!!! Hahaha and now I'm back to normal. We have really missed "normal Jen" because "infertility Jen" is crazy.[/QUOTE]

Those supps were the worst. I had to take them in the morning and at night. Gross mess. 

I'm exhausted today. Dh had a friend over to watch a live stream of a concert and were playing cd's after and woke me up at 12:45am. My alarm goes off every morning at 5:30 and told them they can do whatever they want but don't wake me or the baby. This pic sums up how I feel today. Baby woke up from the lightning and thunder we had at 5am. I am a tired mama.
 



Attached Files:







argh.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - That sounds exhausting! I'm blessed with a great sleeper. She sleeps through everything and if she wakes too early normally puts herself back to sleep. Number 2 is probably going to be a terror!

I'm still waiting for AF and getting more and more frustrated by the day. If I ovulated early, shouldn't it have come already?? I'm also pretty upset by a family member who told everyone a couple weeks ago they were struggling to get pregnant and then announce to everyone today that they're actually 3 months pregnant. Maybe I'm just overly sensitive but infertility is not something to joke about and it really hurts me that they would think that was funny to say or something.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - That sounds exhausting! I'm blessed with a great sleeper. She sleeps through everything and if she wakes too early normally puts herself back to sleep. Number 2 is probably going to be a terror!
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF and getting more and more frustrated by the day. If I ovulated early, shouldn't it have come already?? I'm also pretty upset by a family member who told everyone a couple weeks ago they were struggling to get pregnant and then announce to everyone today that they're actually 3 months pregnant. Maybe I'm just overly sensitive but infertility is not something to joke about and it really hurts me that they would think that was funny to say or something.

Everyone's idea of struggling is different. Maybe they wanted to deflect the attention until they were ready to announce it. Friday is a very busy day of monitoring at Cornell, since most want to be spared coming in on the weekends. There were easily 45 women waiting at 7:45am. We are not alone in this, believe me. Stay positive and know that it's not a question of IF, it's a question of WHEN it will happen.

That being said, the only person who knows we are trying is my brother. I find too many people give their opinion where it is not needed. Tomorrow is my 2nd u/s and blood. I hope there is some good progression. I have discussed it with DH and if we are not successful this cycle I am taking the next one to do acupuncture 2x/week by a friend of mine. So our next cycle wouldn't be until end of Sept.


----------



## SAKS

@raelynn: I agree, that was a terribly insensitive "joke/facade"... So crass... If you have to lie, don't say anything... Pray for them, they need it!


----------



## raelynn

We originally thought that they said they were struggling with TTC to deflect but nobody even brought up baby stuff. They just got married so everyone has been focused on that. My aunt (who knows our story) even mentioned something to me about it thinking that they were just trying to get attention or something. It just makes me sad that people can be so insensitive about something that is such an emotional struggle for those going through it.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I also have my second ultrasound tomorrow! I hope you get great results showing you are responding to the meds!

*JCM* and *Ltruns* I hope your baselines are great! 4 ultrasounds tomorrow, we are busy ladies. :winkwink: :hugs: 

*JBN* welcome to the group! Are you testing tomorrow? 

*Saks*, *JBN* and *Mischief* I hope you three can get BFP's this week! It's almost Thursday! 

*raelynn* I don't think it's just infertility speaking, I think that family member was a little out of bounds. I would be furious if that happened. The worst part is, to announce that you are having troubles getting pregnant and then announce they are pregnant. Have you talked to them and let them know how it made you feel? As Babywhisperer said they could have just been deflecting. But it is still rude. 

*Luvsgreen* are you close to testing day? If I remember correctly you should be about 11dpIUI?? Are you testing Thursday too!! 

:hugs: :dust: :hugs: 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn said:


> We originally thought that they said they were struggling with TTC to deflect but nobody even brought up baby stuff. They just got married so everyone has been focused on that. My aunt (who knows our story) even mentioned something to me about it thinking that they were just trying to get attention or something. It just makes me sad that people can be so insensitive about something that is such an emotional struggle for those going through it.

I know how you feel. I can't understand some people's insensitivity. I had a co-worker who used to say that she could never have kids because then "It wouldn't always be about her anymore". Then she gets pregnant. :dohh: After he was born (at this point I had been trying for 9 months) she tells me if I don't "hurry up" she will have two kids before I have 1. Really?? :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

Miki - That co-worker's comment was rude too.

I wish infertility wasn't such a private battle. I feel like there are so many people struggling with it and if people knew more they'd think twice before making comments like these.


----------



## Mikihob

I agree raelynn. I know that some people keep it quiet because they are shy or want their private lives private, and some keep quiet because they feel ashamed and some keep private because their religion is against ART. Either way, I think that people should tell others. Every city should have a support group where all the people dealing with infertility can talk. These forums are amazing, without them and especially without you ladies I wouldn't be able to take it. As "crazy infertility Jen" says, I am not the same person as I was. I am crazy infertility Sarah. Poor, poor DH. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

I think that family member should have said something else like not ready yet or something...not say you have issues then announce 3 months pregnant. But then the other side is people who do not have issues don't know they need to be sensitive...doesn't cross their minds.

So my follicle check is tomorrow...I feel nervous...I think because this is the last one...lot of pressure. But I think my body is ready. Having some cm as soon as I started the follistim...last dose tonight. I was actually a little nervous so I plan to take n opk later just to be sure my body is not about to ovulate...don't want to miss it!


----------



## JCM

Ugh I wish everyone in the world would understand how annoying infertility is. Just a couple months of it and they would be going nuts. I always worry my little sister will get knocked up before I do. She can't keep relationships with men OR friends. Watch. She will get oops pregnant. She is so irresponsible. So when that happens, be ready for me ladies! Lol
I had my cycle day 3 scan (ew) today. I have 4 giant cysts that I have to shrink again. Ugh. So frustrating. So I will do birth control pills for 3 weeks or so and have a scan then to see if they are below 9mm. Right now they are 27mm! I hate these things! Then I can start injections and egg retrieval plans. So fun right? Yuck! So I'll be drunk for 3 weeks and will drink allllll of the alcohol for everyone! ; ) even still, I really hates cysts. I don't understand why they have to ruin my exciting ivf cycle. It's just mean. 

Oh, and Miki, if a friend told me to "hurry up" or she will have 2 before my 1? I'd punch her square in the face. Hahaha


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Ugh I wish everyone in the world would understand how annoying infertility is. Just a couple months of it and they would be going nuts. I always worry my little sister will get knocked up before I do. She can't keep relationships with men OR friends. Watch. She will get oops pregnant. She is so irresponsible. So when that happens, be ready for me ladies! Lol
> I had my cycle day 3 scan (ew) today. I have 4 giant cysts that I have to shrink again. Ugh. So frustrating. So I will do birth control pills for 3 weeks or so and have a scan then to see if they are below 9mm. Right now they are 27mm! I hate these things! Then I can start injections and egg retrieval plans. So fun right? Yuck! So I'll be drunk for 3 weeks and will drink allllll of the alcohol for everyone! ; ) even still, I really hates cysts. I don't understand why they have to ruin my exciting ivf cycle. It's just mean.
> 
> Oh, and Miki, if a friend told me to "hurry up" or she will have 2 before my 1? I'd punch her square in the face. Hahaha

I agree with the punch. Since when is it a race?????


----------



## SAKS

@Mikihob: Re: "...Every city should have a support group where all the people dealing with infertility can talk." YESSSSSSSSSS! I am going to look for one in Houston, TX. :)


----------



## Mischief

SAKS said:


> @Mikihob: Re: "...Every city should have a support group where all the people dealing with infertility can talk." YESSSSSSSSSS! I am going to look for one in Houston, TX. :)

Are you in Houston? I am too! There is a group that used to meet at the library in Humble. I'll try to find out if they still do.


----------



## SAKS

Are you in Houston? I am too! There is a group that used to meet at the library in Humble. I'll try to find out if they still do.[/QUOTE]

Yessssssssss! I am in Houston!!! Born and raised! Okay. Let me know what you find out... :) Thank you so much!


----------



## Mischief

SAKS said:


> Are you in Houston? I am too! There is a group that used to meet at the library in Humble. I'll try to find out if they still do.

Yessssssssss! I am in Houston!!! Born and raised! Okay. Let me know what you find out... :) Thank you so much![/QUOTE]

https://www.resolve.org/support/

It looks like there are several groups in Houston!


----------



## SAKS

Beautiful, Mischief! Just what I needed!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I need advice/help! 

Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones? 

Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!

I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?


----------



## JCM

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies! I need advice/help!
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones?
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?




Same thing happened to me this last cycle! I was originally just doing clomid, trigger, iui. Then, on my us check for my BIG follicle check to tell me to trigger, he was like uh uh. Things aren't growing like I wanted...cue in hormone injections. Then, after two days of those he scanned again. Nope! She needs two more days. Then another scan. At this point I figured I was good. I was pushing cd14 at that point. Still not good enough! 2 more days of injections, rest a day then trigger! I was freaking out. Cycle day 18 ovulation day when I'm usually cd9 or cd10??? He's crazy. No way will I ovulate...he missed it wasting time with adding more days of injections. I said I normally have a 24 day cycle, you can't do this now! He looked at me and said I've been doing this a long time. My job is to get you pregnant. Your body does not control when you ovulate anymore, I'm controlling it by giving you meds to tell your brain to not let you ovulate while growing the smaller follicles to catch up. He was right. My body ovulated just like he wanted it to. Those damn sperm just didn't find an egg in enough time apparently! Lol either that or my lining isn't friendly enough! Btw jealous of your great lining! My RE won't do anything for lining under 7mm. The extra days of injections suck but you want those follicles to GROW! Let him control your body! ; ) cycle days don't matter anymore!


----------



## JCM

Oh and I forgot to add...I totally thought my body would be out of wack with my negative blood test, clomid, injections and progesterone. But once I stopped the P I bleed a couple days after and I'm right back on track. Like I said, my cycles are 23-24 days. For the last year! Sometimes I'd have 16 or 17 day cycles. This last one was 34 days and it's been the most normal one I've ever had. Everything happened when it was supposed to and my RE just pulled the strings. Dont stress too much over it. I hated feeling like I had no control but the truth is, I'm glad RE is controlling my body now. He knows more about it at this point! ; /

And each time they gave me two extra days they increased my dosage too. $$$$$$ ugh! And that's the story of why I had a 5k iui instead of a $395 iui.


----------



## beaglemom

Lt I have heard of this. I think it is fine. Just let your body take in the med school and relax. :)


----------



## beaglemom

So I had some cramping yesterday & this morning & kept forgetting to do an opkugh! So now I am at work without my car & really wishing I could get to the dollar tree to buy one. AnywaysI am nervous I will ovulate today or tomorrow. So I had my u/s. The reason for my crampingfollie measuring 22.8! I have never had one that big. So she told me none on the right side & 2 maybe 3 on the left. Well she left the screen up when I was getting dressed so I took a picture. My follie measurements are: Right side 10.3, 7.6, 12.3, 8.6, 9.5, & 7.3Left side 22.8, 17.8, 17.5, & 13.7. So I do not know why she said the 3rd one was so much smaller. To me, it seems I def have 3 on the left & depending on the growth between now & IUImaybe 1 more on each sidelong shot, but could happen. So my IUI is set for Thursday. We bd last night but now I wish we had used the conceive plus. I was really only trying to refresh the boys. But we put in an effort. I still have cramping so I REALLY do not want to ovulate too soon! I am trying to stay positive about the larger folliclehope it is healthy & ready to be fertilized! I plan to do an opk when I get home before doing my ovidrel if I can remember! Now heres wishing for a good sperm count.


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I need advice/help!
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones?
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?
> 
> Ahhwee JCM I'm tearing up bc of how baby I needed to hear that! Gah I'm really hoping this works at least I know the meds and extra time are ok! It'll be a late cycle for sure.
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me this last cycle! I was originally just doing clomid, trigger, iui. Then, on my us check for my BIG follicle check to tell me to trigger, he was like uh uh. Things aren't growing like I wanted...cue in hormone injections. Then, after two days of those he scanned again. Nope! She needs two more days. Then another scan. At this point I figured I was good. I was pushing cd14 at that point. Still not good enough! 2 more days of injections, rest a day then trigger! I was freaking out. Cycle day 18 ovulation day when I'm usually cd9 or cd10??? He's crazy. No way will I ovulate...he missed it wasting time with adding more days of injections. I said I normally have a 24 day cycle, you can't do this now! He looked at me and said I've been doing this a long time. My job is to get you pregnant. Your body does not control when you ovulate anymore, I'm controlling it by giving you meds to tell your brain to not let you ovulate while growing the smaller follicles to catch up. He was right. My body ovulated just like he wanted it to. Those damn sperm just didn't find an egg in enough time apparently! Lol either that or my lining isn't friendly enough! Btw jealous of your great lining! My RE won't do anything for lining under 7mm. The extra days of injections suck but you want those follicles to GROW! Let him control your body! ; ) cycle days don't matter anymore!Click to expand...


Ahhwee JCM I'm tearing up bc of how baby I needed to hear that! Gah I'm really hoping this works at least I know the meds and extra time are ok! It'll be a late cycle for sure I think I'm going back in cd 19. All that matters is follies+sperm+implanting! Whatever it takes.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies! I need advice/help!
> 
> Ok, today was cd 12 u/s day. I am technically cd 13 today. My lining looked great, 10 (mm?). anyways, my right had NO follicles and my left has a BABY follie, like barely 10mm. They are putting me on a second round of femara in the same cycle to boost follie production. What? I asked the nurse if it would throw my body off, and she said no. I said, so your body doesn't know CD it just knows hormones?
> 
> Anyways, i go back in a week after 5 days of femara again to see how the follies look. I can't help but think this cycle is a bust! They say they have done this before often, that sometimes your cycle just needs a boost. I googled like crazy and have found a few threads that showed their RE's doing the same thing. I trust my RE, and I know he's way qualified for his job, but I can't help but scratch my head over this!
> 
> I did call a little bit after I left and asked for more explanation but until then, any ideas?

I know this is a stressful process fraught with doubts and second guessing. Your RE has probably seen it all, or very close to all. I think the biggest thing is to trust him/her and have confidence in them. Remember, your success is counted in their stats...they have every reason to do their best. Take a deep breath and relax, let your body do what they are manipulating it to do. Fingers crossed for you.

I had my 2nd u/s today. Not a single thing brewing on the right, and only 1 follie measuring 17mm on the left. I know it onlt takes one, but I responded so much better last time. He thinks it's due to age. Can 15mos really make that much difference? I think the acupuncture helped me stim better. He thinks I will trigger tomorrow night and do the iui Friday morning. I find out for sure later when the nurse calls with my blood results. He said my lining looked good, but I didn't see a triple lining like last time. I hope this 1 follie works, go baby go!


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck! You are 1 day behind me!


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> So I had some cramping yesterday & this morning & kept forgetting to do an opkugh! So now I am at work without my car & really wishing I could get to the dollar tree to buy one. AnywaysI am nervous I will ovulate today or tomorrow. So I had my u/s. The reason for my crampingfollie measuring 22.8! I have never had one that big. So she told me none on the right side & 2 maybe 3 on the left. Well she left the screen up when I was getting dressed so I took a picture. My follie measurements are: Right side 10.3, 7.6, 12.3, 8.6, 9.5, & 7.3Left side 22.8, 17.8, 17.5, & 13.7. So I do not know why she said the 3rd one was so much smaller. To me, it seems I def have 3 on the left & depending on the growth between now & IUImaybe 1 more on each sidelong shot, but could happen. So my IUI is set for Thursday. We bd last night but now I wish we had used the conceive plus. I was really only trying to refresh the boys. But we put in an effort. I still have cramping so I REALLY do not want to ovulate too soon! I am trying to stay positive about the larger folliclehope it is healthy & ready to be fertilized! I plan to do an opk when I get home before doing my ovidrel if I can remember! Now heres wishing for a good sperm count.

Woohoo beagle those are GREAT follies! Praying for good spermies too!


----------



## Ltruns33

Thanks for the support y'all! Babywhisperer you put it really well "fraught with doubts and second guessing"! I needed to hear all of what y'all said today! I'm bummed to miss out on being IUI buddies with you this month beagle! I will be about 5-7 days behind you now! Good luck this week to you and Babywhisperer. 

SAKS and Mischeif, how cool that Houston has support groups that meet! That's great.


----------



## SAKS

@Ltruns33: Yes! My first meeting is set for next week! I'm excited! Best wishes with your growth, ovulation, fertilization, BFP, and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hello! I've been following you guys and reading through your experiences since Friday, trying to understand the IUI process better and what it'll be like. But, never sure if I should join in or say anything yet since my IUI won't be until late August or so. My 3 girls were all conceived naturally, no probs except with #2 and 3 I had to take progesterone because of my LPD. I had two chemicals between #1 and 2 b/c of the LPD. Last time I got pg was January 2007. Since then, things aren't the same. We've been trying for almost a year now, with a couple months off, and nothing. Since it's been a while, we had an HSG done on me and an SA in June. All fine with the HSG, but the SA reveled male factor infertility. It's pretty bad, everything was lower than they wanted to see. Had a 2nd SA in July, and some things improved this time (longer hold), but morph and motility were still bad. 

Had a follow up with my RE on Friday. He said that we'll try 2-3 cycles of IUI, unless at the first IUI there aren't enough sperm after the spinning, then it'll probably be just the one IUI. If none of that works, he said IVF with ICSI. I figured he'd bring up IUI, but was shocked that he also brought up IVF. How do you go from no probs getting pg before - 5 times - to possibly needing IVF? I was on CD 10 at the appt on Friday, so he said too late to do it this cycle, but we'll go for next one. We'll try naturally this cycle again and hope for a miracle, but I'm guessing I'll be seeing af mid August and we'll be starting our IUI cycle #1. He gave me 2.5 mg of Femara for next cycle to be taken CD 3-7, bd on CD 9, start opk's on cd 11, u/s on cd 12, then at that u/s he'll explain the shot and all and give me that, and give further instructions.

So, that's my history and what's new with me. I just wanted to say hi and let you all know that reading your experiences has been helpful to me since this is all new to me. I've never even taken fertility drugs before, so even that is new too. Won't have much to contribute for now since I'm not in an IUI cycle yet, and hopefully all you ladies will be pg before I get there next cycle. But, may have questions as it gets closer, that I hope you all won't mind me asking. :winkwink:


----------



## SAKS

Welcome, MomOf3Girls!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Good luck! You are 1 day behind me!

I hope this is our month!!


----------



## beaglemom

Mom of 3...make sure your husband is on supplements like fertility blend or look up a list of things he can take. The sperm can change from month to month. My husband had great success in count increase from fertility blend. I am in the same boat as you with count...no issues with me but I have also never gotten a positive test. Good luck!


----------



## Mikihob

*JCM* I really thought about punching her. :haha: I am sorry that your cycle got delayed stupid cysts. Isnt that how it works, as soon as you have a plan, something interrupts it. Our bodies are SO mean. I totally hear you on the sister thing. A friend of mine did IVF last year after trying for 2 years and her sister gets married and starts trying right away and BOOM pregnant in two months. She got pregnant after her IVF, but her sister announced hers a month after. She was kinda upset because after all that time she had to share the spotlight. If it happens. We are here for you! 

*Ltruns* I have never heard of that before. I would say if you trust your doc than have faith and confidence in him. BUT, I would also be worried about the cycle getting thrown off. I hope that the doc can give you more information and make you feel more at ease. Your uterine lining is great! 

*beaglemom* I have been forgetting to do my OPKs too! I always remember AFTER I pee. So annoying. I hope you remember on the way home and snag some to test. Hold on follies!! Those look great, by the looks you will def have 3 ready and possibly 1 more. Come on babies grow! Woop woop for IUI Thursday. Last month you were a day behind me, this month I am a day behind you. :hugs: 

*Babywhisperer* we have our IUI same day!! Yay! I hope your blood results come back good. Grow follie grow. 

*Momof3Girls welcome*! I hope that you respond well to the Femara and can have a successful IUI! Keep us posted after every appt and every feeling you have. We are great supporters! :hugs: 

*Saks* how exciting for your first meeting! Let us know how the group is. 

*Update* ladies!

Today is cd15 and I have a 2.5cm follie and my uterine lining is 6mm. Last month at cd15 I had 1 follie at 1.3cm so I am progressing much faster. Doc wants me to do the trigger Thursday and then IUI Friday at 2:30pm. He even made a joke. Since hes out of town this weekend his nurse/midwife will do my IUI. He said since she is doing the IUI instead of him I will get pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## kjg123

Hi everyone!
I'm right on schedule with a lot of you guys. I had cd11 u/s today. Had one 17.5mm follicle on left and another around 14.5 then a bunch of smaller ones around 10mm. Problem though. My lining was around 4mm (didn't get exact measurement). My estradiol was also low (in the 50s i think). The nurse said that letrozole can cause the estradiol number to be low so not to worry but I'm def worried about the lining. Last cycle my lining didn't go above 5.5 either (BFN). My RE says they want at least 6mm. Pregnancy can happen with lower but less likely. But then I got no suggestions for what to do to help increase it. They want to see me back in 2 days for repeat U/s. Nurse said that sometimes letrozole can thin the lining too (in addition to clomid) and that I may have to move on to injectables at some point... Such a bummer. 
We weren't planning on IUI this month anyway as we are leaving to go out of town on friday but i can't help but be disappointed. i'm keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle and a lining >6 by thursday!

Ltruns- my RE said that she has done letrozole twice in the same cycle many times so I would hang in there and go for it! last cycle i didn't have a dominant follicle until around cd24 (triggered cd30 at 20mm). Such a slow grower, wish i would've done a second round of fermara to speed things up. i def think you're still in it and your doc is trying to do everything possible to help things along :)

Beaglemom-your u/s sounds so promising!! any word on your lining? will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## kjg123

miki- great news!! your numbers sound great!!! fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## beaglemom

Negative opk! Not even dark! So I feel much better...trigger in an hour :)


----------



## Mikihob

kjg123 Welcome! You should ask about progesterone supplements/suppositories when you go for your next u/s. A lot of girls, even some on this thread, use those to increase and sustain uterine lining. It helps those with thinner lining get pregnant and stay pregnant. I hope that the doc can help you and get that lining up. Are you doing an IUI this month? Good luck. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Welcome to the newcomers. I'm cheering you all on from the sidelines. AF is still a no-show. It has been 16 days since we missed ovulation. I'll give it another week and then I'm calling my nurse to see if they can put me on prometrium or bcp again to get things going. Oh how I hate my body sometimes.


----------



## JCM

Ugh Raelynn I was thinking of you today hoping you started. Bummer! 
Welcome Momof3 and kjg! Always good to have new buddies! Momof3, I did my first cycle of iui last cycle. They ended up increasing doses and adding injectables making it supper expensive so I am doing ivf this next cycle and I hang out. : ) please check in and ask away! Lol I will be on bcps for the next couple of weeks so I plan on following the girls and adding my 2 cents where it's wanted! 

Wow lots of iuis coming up already! It feels like we all just had them last week! Of course while we were living it, it felt like FOREVER and time was moving the slowest it ever has!!! Lots happening! Beagle, great news about your opk! 

AFM, I'm doing infertility acupuncture this Friday. I'd love for it to help relax me. The guy is awesome and came highly recommended from a friend that got pregnant with her first ivf. He actually told me his goal is to make me less of a bitch this month on these bcps! I laughed and said please try!! My husband is super excited too! Haha I must be so mean...


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well. Sounds like we are all moving forward.

Sorry ltruns that things have to develop more. Sounds like they know what they are talking about and are making sure everything is as developed as possible!

Raelynn I hope AF comes very soon for you. That's so frustrating . Also sorry about the insensitive person joking about infertility. Such a terrible thing...would have been hard for me not to give them a piece of my mind!

Welcome momof3!

Good luck to anyone whose iuis/ ultrasounds are coming up. I'm having a hard time keeping track!
My next ultrasound is 8/1. Hopefully IUI with be this weekend if all looks good! Thinking the metformin is starting to work as I'm feeling a bit better too :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Welcome to the newcomers. I'm cheering you all on from the sidelines. AF is still a no-show. It has been 16 days since we missed ovulation. I'll give it another week and then I'm calling my nurse to see if they can put me on prometrium or bcp again to get things going. Oh how I hate my body sometimes.

Sorry you're in limbo waiting for the :witch: Waiting is so frustrating!

So got my results, Estradiol was 326, LH 4, triggering tonight and IUI Fri morning. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* that is awesome! How did your trigger go? I hope this is it. Your IUI is Thursday right? Good luck! It&#8217;s going to be a BFP this time! 

*raelynn* I am so sorry. In 2012 while I was on Clomid and not responding, I was super frustrated every time my period never started and I had to get Provera. It&#8217;s so annoying and frustrating. I hope that it starts today and you can move forward. 

*JCM* I was thinking the same thing, didn&#8217;t we all just do this? :winkwink: The 2WW is&#8230;so&#8230;.slow&#8230;.and then BOOM, another IUI. It should be the other way. :wacko: :haha: The doc said he would make you less of a bitch. :rofl: I told DH last night that you said you were &#8220;Crazy Infertility Jen&#8221; and before I said, hey I am &#8220;Crazy Infertility Sarah&#8221; he said it. I was like, &#8220;I will kill you&#8221; Hahahaha 

*Buttrfly* how exciting for your upcoming u/s. I hope that it shows great follies and lining and you can do the IUI right away. 

*Babywhisperer* that is awesome! Yay for IUI! My IUI is at 2:30m Friday so I will trigger at 4:30am when I wake up tomorrow. Yikes! :haha: 

*luvsgreen* how are you? Have you tested? I hope you are well. :hugs:

I hope we all get our BFP&#8217;s this month!! :dust:


----------



## beaglemom

My trigger made me sleepy...or just everything going on...I did it around 7:45 & was sleeping on the couch before 8! So ready for tomorrow. My left side is really achy today...those huge eggs in there! It feels like I went for a jog or something.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> My trigger made me sleepy...or just everything going on...I did it around 7:45 & was sleeping on the couch before 8! So ready for tomorrow. My left side is really achy today...those huge eggs in there! It feels like I went for a jog or something.

I am super crampy too, might do a warm water bottle when I get home. Feeling bloated and dreading the trigger. I get a huge headache and feel exhausted.


----------



## Mikihob

I am crampy today too! I do my trigger tomorrow morning and know it will get worse. I guess part of me is worried I will O tonight or something and throw off my IUI. I got a negative OPK about 3 hours ago and plan to do another one in about 3 hours, but still. I don't remember if I had a reaction to the trigger- other than the welt and pain. :haha: 

beaglemom and babywhisperer I hope that you two can rest and feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> Ugh I wish everyone in the world would understand how annoying infertility is. Just a couple months of it and they would be going nuts. I always worry my little sister will get knocked up before I do. She can't keep relationships with men OR friends. Watch. She will get oops pregnant. She is so irresponsible. So when that happens, be ready for me ladies! Lol
> I had my cycle day 3 scan (ew) today. I have 4 giant cysts that I have to shrink again. Ugh. So frustrating. So I will do birth control pills for 3 weeks or so and have a scan then to see if they are below 9mm. Right now they are 27mm! I hate these things! Then I can start injections and egg retrieval plans. So fun right? Yuck! So I'll be drunk for 3 weeks and will drink allllll of the alcohol for everyone! ; ) even still, I really hates cysts. I don't understand why they have to ruin my exciting ivf cycle. It's just mean.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Miki, if a friend told me to "hurry up" or she will have 2 before my 1? I'd punch her square in the face. Hahaha

OMG somehow I missed this convo about Miki's friend saying that rude horrible comment and about your cycle getting messed up bc of cysts! I am so sorry JCM! I hate cysts beyond belief! Are you doing ok? :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> I am crampy today too! I do my trigger tomorrow morning and know it will get worse. I guess part of me is worried I will O tonight or something and throw off my IUI. I got a negative OPK about 3 hours ago and plan to do another one in about 3 hours, but still. I don't remember if I had a reaction to the trigger- other than the welt and pain. :haha:
> 
> beaglemom and babywhisperer I hope that you two can rest and feel better. :hugs:

Are you doing the Ovidrel trigger? Where are you injecting?


----------



## Ltruns33

Good luck to everyone and everything going on this week! There's a lot!! I love it!! We should get some sort of tracker on us all! Anyone know how to do that? 

Nothing to report here except gratitude to y'all bc I seriously would've been a mess if I hadn't heard from so many of you how the whole repeat femara dosing mid-cycle thing actually is common and many have had their RE's have success with it! This is a great group, and I agree infertility is such a private battle like y'all were saying earlier. I hate that there's not any understanding on it in our world as a whole. I hate that I feel "ashamed" somehow of it! I don't mind family and lose friends knowing but not co workers and random people. I enjoy venting and discussing things here though. Thanks y'all!


----------



## JCM

I always try to figure out a tracker below my signature but I'm too stupid and not patient enough. Haha! 
I was reading that castor oil packs help with cyst issues. I might order them through amazon..anyone ever use one of those? I guess you just put it on your abdomen for 30 mins.

There is a lot happening here! This thread is always moving! It helps with the waiting. I like reading about what everyone is doing. 
My period is pretty much gone now so I'm just over here taking my birth control pills vaginally...haha my RE is so weird. I'm doing my fertility acupuncture on Friday!!! Looking forward to that at least! Plus I rented this giant inflatable water slide for my stepkids and their friends this weekend so I will be keeping busy. We are gonna put baby shampoo on it and make it super slippery. Then, the kids will camp out in it with the water off of course! What kind of stepmom would I be if I left it on? Hahaha


----------



## Ltruns33

JCM said:


> I always try to figure out a tracker below my signature but I'm too stupid and not patient enough. Haha!
> I was reading that castor oil packs help with cyst issues. I might order them through amazon..anyone ever use one of those? I guess you just put it on your abdomen for 30 mins.
> 
> There is a lot happening here! This thread is always moving! It helps with the waiting. I like reading about what everyone is doing.
> My period is pretty much gone now so I'm just over here taking my birth control pills vaginally...haha my RE is so weird. I'm doing my fertility acupuncture on Friday!!! Looking forward to that at least! Plus I rented this giant inflatable water slide for my stepkids and their friends this weekend so I will be keeping busy. We are gonna put baby shampoo on it and make it super slippery. Then, the kids will camp out in it with the water off of course! What kind of stepmom would I be if I left it on? Hahaha

JCM that sounds like a blast!! Can i come? haha! Good luck with acupuncture! I looove it beyond belief. I told my acu dr once that i was having a paticularly stressful month at work plus fertility stuff so he put more needles in my head/ears (i know that sounds weird but they were by my hairline on my forehead and one was actually near my temple) in addition to the ones he usually puts in my abdomen, and whoa I felt like a euphoric high. So, if your stressed or anxious or down about anything I'd ask about that! Good luck with that!


----------



## babylala

Hi everyone and welcome to the newcomers! I've been quietly following the thread and glad to see so many IUIs coming up. Good luck everyone!

Buttrfly - good luck at tomorrow's ultrasound! I have mine on Saturday morning so maybe we'll be cycle buddies.

JCM - Your stepkids must adore you! I haven't tried acupuncture but am getting a massage on Saturday so hoping that helps calm the crazy! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts after your appointment. 

Almost the weekend!


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I am doing Pregnyl in my bum. The box said intramuscular only and my doc never said to do it in my tummy so I went with the bum. It worked great last time. Did you do your in the tummy?

*Ltruns* it would be cool to have a tracker on page 1 or something that outlines what everyone is doing on what day. I was thinking that too. Sometimes I have to go back and read a few pages so I can make sure I cover all my bases. I also feel &#8220;ashamed&#8221; because of it. Now that we are using donor sperm and I am still not pregnant, it&#8217;s &#8220;my fault&#8221; and it makes me feel bad. It is great having people to talk to about it. I LOVE this thread. It makes wish I had this one when I first started trying- maybe I wouldn&#8217;t have went nuts. :wacko: :rofl:

*JCM* that sounds like so much fun. They are going to fly down the slide. Can I come over? :happydance: Ltruns I just saw that you posted that too. :thumbup: 

*babylala* I hope that your IUI goes great! I love that we are all so close in our cycles that we can monitor each other AND share in the TWW. It seems to go much faster when we can talk ALL DAY LONG.

*beaglemom* I hope your IUI went/goes great today! 

I had my trigger this morning at 5:15ish am. I was told by a lady in another thread to heat pad the area first for a bit and then massage the area after to reduce the swelling and all that. I did that. I pulled my shorts down and DH starts cracking up. I am thinking, why are you laughing at my bum- rude? He says (between giggles) that it looks I got a sunburn on my right cheek! :rofl: He puts the needle in and I barely felt it, then all of a sudden it felt like he was digging it in. I kept asking him what he was doing back there. I got a bandaid ready and he was all, &#8220;You won&#8217;t need a bandaid.&#8221; Then he held paper towel on the area and said, &#8220;Hand me a bandaid.&#8221; I was gushing!!! :dohh: See, I told you I needed a bandaid. :haha: 

Oh the things we do for our babies. :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *Babywhisperer* I am doing Pregnyl in my bum. The box said intramuscular only and my doc never said to do it in my tummy so I went with the bum. It worked great last time. Did you do your in the tummy?
> 
> *Ltruns* it would be cool to have a tracker on page 1 or something that outlines what everyone is doing on what day. I was thinking that too. Sometimes I have to go back and read a few pages so I can make sure I cover all my bases. I also feel ashamed because of it. Now that we are using donor sperm and I am still not pregnant, its my fault and it makes me feel bad. It is great having people to talk to about it. I LOVE this thread. It makes wish I had this one when I first started trying- maybe I wouldnt have went nuts. :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> *JCM* that sounds like so much fun. They are going to fly down the slide. Can I come over? :happydance: Ltruns I just saw that you posted that too. :thumbup:
> 
> *babylala* I hope that your IUI goes great! I love that we are all so close in our cycles that we can monitor each other AND share in the TWW. It seems to go much faster when we can talk ALL DAY LONG.
> 
> *beaglemom* I hope your IUI went/goes great today!
> 
> I had my trigger this morning at 5:15ish am. I was told by a lady in another thread to heat pad the area first for a bit and then massage the area after to reduce the swelling and all that. I did that. I pulled my shorts down and DH starts cracking up. I am thinking, why are you laughing at my bum- rude? He says (between giggles) that it looks I got a sunburn on my right cheek! :rofl: He puts the needle in and I barely felt it, then all of a sudden it felt like he was digging it in. I kept asking him what he was doing back there. I got a bandaid ready and he was all, You wont need a bandaid. Then he held paper towel on the area and said, Hand me a bandaid. I was gushing!!! :dohh: See, I told you I needed a bandaid. :haha:
> 
> Oh the things we do for our babies. :flower:[/QUOTE
> 
> Everything I read said Ovidrel is a subQ shot, so I did it in my tummy. Thicker needle than the Gonal F, but I finally feel some relief from the pressure in my abdomen. It's strange, I did this March last yr and can't really remember details. The getting up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night 3 times is giving me flashbacks to my last trimester...I was seriously considering making a Craftmatic adjustable bed that sits over the toilet so I could sleep there. I was getting up 4 times sometimes 5 a night, brutal. Oddly though, I did sleep better last night. I was able to go back to sleep easily.
> 
> DH is all ready for this, he goes in tomorrow at 8:15 then I go 90min later. I really am not holding out much hope with 1 follie, last time I had 2-3 mature ones. I have done none of the prep I did last time, no supplements besides prenatals, no herbs, no acupuncture, and it bothers me. My response this time is disappointing and I don't think it's all due to age. While doing acupuncture for 3 mos, my AMH number doubled and my RE said what he saw on the u/s looked even better than the #. But maybe 1 follie is all it takes and no risk of multiples might be a blessing.
> 
> If this cycle is a bust, the Dr said he might increase my dose. I think the side effects are more tolerable to Clomid from what I've heard. I just get really tired and crampy.
> 
> How is everyone feeling?


----------



## raelynn

Hey all, I can put something on the first page to try and keep track of where everyone is at. I'll just need some time for it so probably not until tomorrow or Saturday. 

For me - I'm giving up and calling my nurse tomorrow and asking for something to start AF. I am beyond annoyed at this point. It has been 19 days since we found out I missed ovulation and nothing. Seems like nothing can go right this month. Thank goodness it is almost over!


----------



## beaglemom

IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)

Rest up and take it easy.

I'm feeling pinching on my left...could I be ovulating already? My iui is tomorrow morning! Or is the beginning of it? Or is it the cyst I have on my left. My LH was a 4 on Tues. Thoughts?


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I have TERRIBLE side effects with Clomid. If this month doesn't take we will save up for IVF and give my body a break. The hot flashes and headaches this month are so bad. I am glad that you don't have to go through all of that. All it takes is one follie. I would rather have one great egg than 4 ok eggs. All you need is that eggie to meet some spermies and BOOM, baby #2. Don't lose hope. :hugs:

*raelynn* that would be cool! We can track everyone. I am so, so sorry that AF never showed. The doc did confirm that you actually ovulated, right?? Did they check to make sure you didn't get pregnant? It's a long shot, but just in case. :hugs: 

*beaglemom* I hope that you start to feel better soon. Great count for DH. Rest and stay comfy. We will wait for your update as patiently as we can. :haha: :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

14dpiui...BFN
I wanna stop the progesterone inserts, because I heard they can delay your period...and make it very heavy and painful.

Best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## Mikihob

Babywhisperer you could be starting to ovulate or the cyst might have a little fluid in it. You took your shot last night? How do you usually feel before O? Is this similar? 

SAKS I am so, so sorry honey. :hugs: Since you got a BFN you can stop the progesterone and your period should come in the next 48-72 hours (in theory). How are you holding up? We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Mikihob. I am not doing well. My faith is decreasing and I am beginning to question a lot of things... It's just not fair...


----------



## swadley

Hello All, this is my first time posting although not my first time viewing this sight. I was diagnosed through laparoscopy with Endo when I was 17. But then found out I wasn't getting pregnant because of PCOS about a year ago. 

I am currently in my 3rd (technically 4th with the initial cycle being cancelled) cycle of Clomid + Gonal F+ Ovidrel + IUI +progesterone. This cycle I did not have to use the Gonal F because my follicle actually responded to Clomid (22.5). Hubby (30) and I (25) have been TTC for about 2 years. I had 7 days of Clomid, then Ovidrel trigger the night of 7/18, then 5 days of estrace because the Clomid took a bit away from my uterus. Then IUI the morning of 7/20. 7/21 started 400 mg Prometrium (prog). On 7/25 I had a progesterone check which was good. Tomorrow 8/1 is my beta pregnancy test.

What has really got me in a conundrum is this: I have never remotely even had a bfp EVER not an evap line in sight (and I am notorious for pulling the test out of the garbage and looking again later on --nothing, stark white). I have had cramping since my IUI which is very unusual for it to persist every single day for me. It usually happens after IUI for a day or so, and then starts up again right around when I should be going off prometrium and starting af. This cycle on the night of 6dpiui and then on 7 dpiui I had a tense, tight feeling below my belly button that felt like I had just got done with a bunch of sit ups. I've had other typical preg. symptoms but usually that's just the progesterone supplements. Over the past couple of days I have felt this hunger pain even though I just ate a huge meal. I have taken some hpts ($tree, frer, and Walmart brand) since 9dpiui (I'm currently 11dpiui). I have really faint positives on all of them (six tests...). Some brands are more like squinters but my $tree tests have definitely been faint positive with the line not going away after the "allotted time". I'm really nervous and don't want to get my hopes up because I already have a hard time dealing with the prog. making me feel pregnant every month. I'm trying to stay positive that this is a real bfp but my lines are not getting darker (I know it's still early). By the way, my lines have had a pink tint to them even though they are faint. Has anyone else ever had 6 evap lines on different tests over different days, or maybe the Ovidrel trigger was still in my system and it will wear off, or maybe early bfps?? SO very confused! I would so appreciate anyone sharing experiences and hearing about how your cycles go!

This is our last IUI cycle also before we move onto IVF which hubby and I would prefer not to do if at all possible.


----------



## Babywhisperer

SAKS said:


> 14dpiui...BFN
> I wanna stop the progesterone inserts, because I heard they can delay your period...and make it very heavy and painful.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else!

So sorry hun. If it were me I would stop the progesterone. If you truly feel it's a bfn why delay af. There is still an outside chance, but stopping the progesterone shouldn't just spontaneously expel a pregnancy in a day if you are indeed prego. As far as af, I find a Midol and 1 advil is a great combo for pain relief. Your Dr can also give you hospital strength motrin which is awesome. Trust your gut. Give yourself some time to accept it. Be kind to yourself and absolutely do not ever give up hope. Ever.

I took the trigger shot at 10pm last night. This feels like the beginning of Ovu. I'm just really uncomfortable again, crampy but not terrible. I'm bloated like Shamu that's for sure. It could be the cyst. I can't remember if they checked via u/s what the follies looked like before iui. Do you ladies get checked first? The funny thing...I got prego from the follie on the left last time, and this follie is on the left again.


----------



## Mikihob

SAKS said:


> Thank you, Mikihob. I am not doing well. My faith is decreasing and I am beginning to question a lot of things... It's just not fair...

SAKS I know how you feel. DH and I are kinda still in that spot. I am still very down about the last failed IUI and am so scared this will fail too. It's everything I have to stay strong and keep the depression at bay since I know it can interfere with getting pregnant. I wish I could give you a big hug in person and cry it out with you. :cry: :hugs: 

swadley welcome! Your beta is tomorrow?? Since the lines aren't getting darker it could still be your trigger, but usually that means it would get lighter. I have read different things about seeing a pink line. I agree with you that getting so many positives on so many different test can't just be a coincidence. Since you are on progesterone it's hard to actually check on your pregnancy symptoms, which is annoying. I hope that this is your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Mikihob

Babywhisperer it sounds like the beginning of O or a very mild case of OHSS. It could be the cyst has some fluid in it, that would explain the bloating. But, since you triggered last I am betting it's the start of O which makes for great timing in the morning. You have a lucky left side, it seems to do all the work. My right ovary does all the work. :haha: I hope that you can catch that eggie and get a BFP. I hope your cramps settle down too.


----------



## Babywhisperer

swadley said:


> Hello All, this is my first time posting although not my first time viewing this sight. I was diagnosed through laparoscopy with Endo when I was 17. But then found out I wasn't getting pregnant because of PCOS about a year ago.
> 
> I am currently in my 3rd (technically 4th with the initial cycle being cancelled) cycle of Clomid + Gonal F+ Ovidrel + IUI +progesterone. This cycle I did not have to use the Gonal F because my follicle actually responded to Clomid (22.5). Hubby (30) and I (25) have been TTC for about 2 years. I had 7 days of Clomid, then Ovidrel trigger the night of 7/18, then 5 days of estrace because the Clomid took a bit away from my uterus. Then IUI the morning of 7/20. 7/21 started 400 mg Prometrium (prog). On 7/25 I had a progesterone check which was good. Tomorrow 8/1 is my beta pregnancy test.
> 
> What has really got me in a conundrum is this: I have never remotely even had a bfp EVER not an evap line in sight (and I am notorious for pulling the test out of the garbage and looking again later on --nothing, stark white). I have had cramping since my IUI which is very unusual for it to persist every single day for me. It usually happens after IUI for a day or so, and then starts up again right around when I should be going off prometrium and starting af. This cycle on the night of 6dpiui and then on 7 dpiui I had a tense, tight feeling below my belly button that felt like I had just got done with a bunch of sit ups. I've had other typical preg. symptoms but usually that's just the progesterone supplements. Over the past couple of days I have felt this hunger pain even though I just ate a huge meal. I have taken some hpts ($tree, frer, and Walmart brand) since 9dpiui (I'm currently 11dpiui). I have really faint positives on all of them (six tests...). Some brands are more like squinters but my $tree tests have definitely been faint positive with the line not going away after the "allotted time". I'm really nervous and don't want to get my hopes up because I already have a hard time dealing with the prog. making me feel pregnant every month. I'm trying to stay positive that this is a real bfp but my lines are not getting darker (I know it's still early). By the way, my lines have had a pink tint to them even though they are faint. Has anyone else ever had 6 evap lines on different tests over different days, or maybe the Ovidrel trigger was still in my system and it will wear off, or maybe early bfps?? SO very confused! I would so appreciate anyone sharing experiences and hearing about how your cycles go!
> 
> This is our last IUI cycle also before we move onto IVF which hubby and I would prefer not to do if at all possible.

It could be the trigger, but at 12dpiui I got my bfp. I think trigger is gone by 10dpiui. I didn't test until 10dpiui and got zero, 11dpiui, nothing too. The all of a sudden a bfp on 12dpiui. They got darker and eventually much darker than the control line. I was a freak and tested for weeks. All that 1st trimester cramping freaked me out. Then on the days I didn't have it, it REALLY freaked me out. Take a deep breath, get a FRER and test 12dpiui. Good luck! I hope this is your bfp!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> Babywhisperer it sounds like the beginning of O or a very mild case of OHSS. It could be the cyst has some fluid in it, that would explain the bloating. But, since you triggered last I am betting it's the start of O which makes for great timing in the morning. You have a lucky left side, it seems to do all the work. My right ovary does all the work. :haha: I hope that you can catch that eggie and get a BFP. I hope your cramps settle down too.

Thanks lady. I hope we get it this time too. I'm done feeling like my ovaries are punching bags. It would be such a miracle for it to happen on our 1st cycle again. The Dr keeps stressing my age and it is upsetting, but I can only hope and pray. Come on lefty!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> IUI went well. Count was 5 million. I have a much longer story but on my phone and pretty uncomfortable and tired. Better update later. :)
> 
> Rest up and take it easy.
> 
> I'm feeling pinching on my left...could I be ovulating already? My iui is tomorrow morning! Or is the beginning of it? Or is it the cyst I have on my left. My LH was a 4 on Tues. Thoughts?Click to expand...

I was feeling this way too after my trigger...in my case a really big follie...or 3...I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## beaglemom

SAKS said:


> Thank you, Mikihob. I am not doing well. My faith is decreasing and I am beginning to question a lot of things... It's just not fair...

You are not alone in your feelings. I can't recall if you mentioned how long you have been TTC. All the advice I can give you is if you need a break, take one. Keep the communication open with your partner. Know your limits & how far you want to go. Post as much & as long as you need...sometimes getting your thoughts out is helpful. And lastly, please don't give up...try to stay positive. Sometimes you need a day to be sad & negative...but try to get back out of that funk as soon as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## beaglemom

Ok so today was my last IUI & hopefully my last step in tis TTC journey (until#2 ;)) So we got there & my husband did his thing. I asked him how it went. We always joke about his part. He said he waited a minute to make sure every last drop got in the cup! So we were waiting for my turn. Just a back story...my last IUI was done by a dr because the count was so low thy wanted him to talk to us. Anyways while I waited I saw that dr go to the room where they wash the sperm. He came out with a sample & saw me & waved. I was like oh shit that better not be my sample! I was nervous of another low count. So a few minutes passed & I said it can't be us...he wouldn't have gotten the sample before we were even in the room. So we get called back & we wait. Then the tech says do you prefer a dr or it doesn't matter. I said it didn't matter. So she leaves & we are like wtf! Why ask about a dr? Never asked before. So we are nervous. So then my nurse pops in & says I am going to get the goods be right back. Again, what the hell! Just get in here & do it...we were freaking out. So she comes back & I say what's the verdict? She said 5 million & we were so happy. So she starts & can't find my cervix...took forever...but she was joking around. She sad she inserts the sample in spurts...no science behind it but she just figured it is easier for my body to accept it a little at a time. Then she holds the catheter in for a bit to bock the only exit. I really liked her.

So then after we went around shopping & looking at baby things. We love doing that. I went to Target...the devil! Because I always find something to buy! Well I found a breast pump for $54 originally $180! I looked around & hand pumps not on sale are $40, so I figured worth buying. By lunch I was walking so slow & ready to get home. So I slept on the hour & half drive back. It was a really good day. I am feeling good about everything.

Now I am home on the couch relaxing while my husbands gets some much needed chores done. I may have to nag him, but he does get things done...I love him so much!

Oh & on the way home I accidentally said do you think we made some babies? (Instead of baby...singular!)


----------



## raelynn

Beagle - So glad IUI went well and you had a good count too! Hopefully this is the one for you! On the topic of breastpumps, you should check with you insurance too because some will cover the breastpump for you. Mine was free through the insurance.

Miki - No chance that I'm pregnant (I did take a test just because) but hubby hurt his back so there was no BDing and with no IUI not a chance I'm pregnant. Probably just the stupid PCOS wreaking havoc on my body again.

Swadley - Sounds like a BFP to me! On my last pregnancy I got my BFP at 10dpo so sounds good for you.


----------



## beaglemom

I don't think my insurance pays...but my health savings account would have if it wasn't already maxed out.

But that is a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Ok so today was my last IUI & hopefully my last step in tis TTC journey (until#2 ;)) So we got there & my husband did his thing. I asked him how it went. We always joke about his part. He said he waited a minute to make sure every last drop got in the cup! So we were waiting for my turn. Just a back story...my last IUI was done by a dr because the count was so low thy wanted him to talk to us. Anyways while I waited I saw that dr go to the room where they wash the sperm. He came out with a sample & saw me & waved. I was like oh shit that better not be my sample! I was nervous of another low count. So a few minutes passed & I said it can't be us...he wouldn't have gotten the sample before we were even in the room. So we get called back & we wait. Then the tech says do you prefer a dr or it doesn't matter. I said it didn't matter. So she leaves & we are like wtf! Why ask about a dr? Never asked before. So we are nervous. So then my nurse pops in & says I am going to get the goods be right back. Again, what the hell! Just get in here & do it...we were freaking out. So she comes back & I say what's the verdict? She said 5 million & we were so happy. So she starts & can't find my cervix...took forever...but she was joking around. She sad she inserts the sample in spurts...no science behind it but she just figured it is easier for my body to accept it a little at a time. Then she holds the catheter in for a bit to bock the only exit. I really liked her.
> 
> So then after we went around shopping & looking at baby things. We love doing that. I went to Target...the devil! Because I always find something to buy! Well I found a breast pump for $54 originally $180! I looked around & hand pumps not on sale are $40, so I figured worth buying. By lunch I was walking so slow & ready to get home. So I slept on the hour & half drive back. It was a really good day. I am feeling good about everything.
> 
> Now I am home on the couch relaxing while my husbands gets some much needed chores done. I may have to nag him, but he does get things done...I love him so much!
> 
> Oh & on the way home I accidentally said do you think we made some babies? (Instead of baby...singular!)

Sounds great! Try to positively visualize implantation. Will it to happen! As far as multiples, better now than after your second!!

I wish I could share all the stories I have heard over the years. The one that really struck me was an acquaintance who had 7 rounds of IVF and finally got twin girls who are 3mos old. She was trying for almost 10yrs. She went to my Dr and they finally figured out what was wrong. Stay the course ladies and if you feel a second opinion or a tweaking of your protocol is worth it, do it. I am so glad I got a second opinion.

As for my pains, it feels like gas bubbles trapped in my abdomen. Not fun. All this eating healthy, brown rice, veggies...:blush:


----------



## raelynn

I agree babywhisperer! I was ok with the idea of twins before but now that I have a little one running around I would much rather have a singleton. Multiples would sure be a handful at this point.


----------



## beaglemom

As a first pregnancy, twins would be fun & exciting...def would be more nervous with pregnancy #2


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* I am so glad that your IUI went so well and you are so positive. I like to look at baby stuff too. Especially during the periods when I really feel like it could happen. I am hoping that this is it, and you get your BFP! Now the dreaded TWW. :wacko: Great deal on the breast pump. I love when things are on sale for such good deals. 

*raelynn* I totally forgot about DHs back being out stopping you from BDing. Now that you reminded me, how he is doing? 

*Babywhisperer* tomorrow is the day! 

I always tell DH that we will have two sets of twins. Boy/Girl each or two boys and two girls. DH and the donor are really quite good at making girls, boys are a rarity, so I said we would probably end up with 3 girls and 1 boy. Exact opposite of our neighbors. :rofl: 

Feeling excited about this month!! My bros birthday is on August 26 it would be so cool to tell him that he will be an Uncle. He has been supporting me through this TTC (no one knows we are using donor, but he follows the rest) and he would be so thrilled. Best present ever! :thumbup: 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks for asking Miki. Hubby is doing ok. He's on strong pain meds now so he can move around. He has 2 herniated discs pushing against his sciatic nerve so his leg is in constant pain without the meds. He's seeing a neurosurgeon in 2 weeks to see what treatment options are.

That is funny that you say your donor is good at making girls. Our donor had 3 boys and we ended up with a girl so you never know!


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn I am glad that DH is doing better. Sounds mighty painful. My hubby wants girls. Our nephews and neighbors boys are crazy- as boys are. A friend told us that we would end up having triplet boys. :rofl:


----------



## raelynn

HALLELUJAH!!! I have never been so happy to see the wicked witch before! AF has finally shown her ugly face. At last I can move on.

For those of you that would like to be recorded on the front page, could you please let me know what step you're at and what the next date is? ex. IUI on this date or triggered on this date


----------



## JCM

Yay Raelynn!!!! I'm so excited for you! Ugh! Finally!!!

I'm on birth control pills to shrink cysts until August 25th. Then I can start injections for ivf #1!


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Are you on bcp just for cysts or was it part of your IVF protocol too? I had to do a round of bcp for my IVF too and didn't have any cysts. I guess it is a regular part of IVF at my clinic.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ok pick up time is 9:55am. Wish me luck. Have to come back to work and deal with the savages here. Cross your fingers ladies. Come on lefty, let's do this again!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Babywhisperer! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Babywhisperer

I'm back, thanks for the well wishes. 48 million post wash and 89% motility. They were very happy with those numbers as am I. I cramped a bit, but now am fine. Testing date for blood is the 15th, but I will know before then. I start the progesterone supps (gross) Sunday night. I have to say the cramping reminded me of early labor, kind of freaked me out like "oh yeah, I remember that feeling, yikes).


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> I'm back, thanks for the well wishes. 48 million post wash and 89% motility. They were very happy with those numbers as am I. I cramped a bit, but now am fine. Testing date for blood is the 15th, but I will know before then. I start the progesterone supps (gross) Sunday night. I have to say the cramping reminded me of early labor, kind of freaked me out like "oh yeah, I remember that feeling, yikes).

You are right behind me...no blood test for me...just testing at home...I start progesterone tomorrow night. Great numbers!!! Good luck!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks mama!! If this doesn't work I think I will try and up the # of follies with acupuncture. I had at least 2 mature ones last year.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> I'm back, thanks for the well wishes. 48 million post wash and 89% motility. They were very happy with those numbers as am I. I cramped a bit, but now am fine. Testing date for blood is the 15th, but I will know before then. I start the progesterone supps (gross) Sunday night. I have to say the cramping reminded me of early labor, kind of freaked me out like "oh yeah, I remember that feeling, yikes).
> 
> You are right behind me...no blood test for me...just testing at home...I start progesterone tomorrow night. Great numbers!!! Good luck!Click to expand...

And let's keep each other sane during the 2ww!!


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - So glad everything went so well for you! Hopefully the TWW passes fast for you!

Beaglemom - What day do you test? I'll add it to the front page progress report once I get it up.

Hopefully we'll be seeing some BFPs soon!!


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - So glad everything went so well for you! Hopefully the TWW passes fast for you!
> 
> Beaglemom - What day do you test? I'll add it to the front page progress report once I get it up.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be seeing some BFPs soon!!

IUI was July 31...test date is Aug 14th


----------



## Mikihob

*raelynn* I am so glad AF started without you needing meds. I can't believe she waited three weeks +. How rude! :nope: Glad you can move forward for your next cycle. 

*Babywhisperer* I am glad your IUI went well and hope you caught the fantastic eggie! 

My IUI is in 3.5 hours. EEEK!! :haha: :winkwink: :happydance:

Front Page Update Info:
IUI August 1
POAS August 15

Thanks raelynn for making a list on the front page. :thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> *raelynn* I am so glad AF started without you needing meds. I can't believe she waited three weeks +. How rude! :nope: Glad you can move forward for your next cycle.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* I am glad your IUI went well and hope you caught the fantastic eggie!
> 
> My IUI is in 3.5 hours. EEEK!! :haha: :winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Front Page Update Info:
> IUI August 1
> POAS August 15
> 
> Thanks raelynn for making a list on the front page. :thumbup:

Lots of buddies for the TWW! :D


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *raelynn* I am so glad AF started without you needing meds. I can't believe she waited three weeks +. How rude! :nope: Glad you can move forward for your next cycle.
> 
> *Babywhisperer* I am glad your IUI went well and hope you caught the fantastic eggie!
> 
> My IUI is in 3.5 hours. EEEK!! :haha: :winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Front Page Update Info:
> IUI August 1
> POAS August 15
> 
> Thanks raelynn for making a list on the front page. :thumbup:

Good luck!!! Catch that eggie!


----------



## JCM

raelynn said:


> JCM - Are you on bcp just for cysts or was it part of your IVF protocol too? I had to do a round of bcp for my IVF too and didn't have any cysts. I guess it is a regular part of IVF at my clinic.

It's usually 2 weeks protocol at my clinic but cysts make me do 30-45 days. Last time before I was allowed to consider iui it took 45 days! I was so mad!


----------



## JCM

Great numbers babywhisperer! I had acupuncture today and really liked it! I will go once a week and then twice a week during ivf cycle. Also before and after egg retrieval and tranfer. 

Good luck Miki!!! Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck Miki!!

I updated the front page with what we have so far for progress. Love it ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi everyone! Lots of iuis and activity going on!

Yay for AF raelynn! 

Good luck miki, baby whisper, beagle on iuis- hope I didn't miss anyone else doing iuis!

Babylala good luck on your ultrasound! Sounds like we could be cycle buddies!

Sorry SAK on bfn :( 

Jcm glad you enjoy acupuncture! Will be interesting to hear about IVF. My friend is now pregnant from 2nd IVF after 3.5 years trying. It's an amazing process.

Ltruns hope your follies are growing!

Hope everyone else is doing well in their cycle! Hopefully didn't miss anyone.
Unfortunately for me my follies are not large enough for IUI yet. Largest is 14. Going back on Sunday for another ultrasound and bloodwork so hopefully Monday and Tuesday will be IUI. Not sure what you want to put on first page raelynn :)


----------



## raelynn

Butterfly - Sorry you're follicles weren't quite there yet. Hopefully they'll be all set by Sunday!


----------



## Mikihob

*Buttrfly* I hope that your follies will be growing better by Sunday. 

*Ltruns* how did your ultrasound go yesterday? I think you had one yesterday. 

*babylala* I hope that your ultrasound goes/went well. I am not sure if you have had it or are due because of the time difference. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Mikihob

IUI update:

My doc was gone so his nurse/midwife did the IUI. It was the least painful of them all. She had a heck of a time putting the speculum in because apparently my cervix was tilted down. I have never been told that before. I could feel her moving it around trying to get it in and I was just laying there like, "Hmmm, this is weird." :rofl: 

She didn't tell me when she started, I just felt VERY slight pressure and then slightly more pressure and then she was done. I was quite surprised actually. I had mentioned that the last IUI the catheter went straight in without any issues. As soon as she was done she said, "You were right. You are way easy." Never thought I would like someone saying that to me. :haha: :winkwink: 

Usually I go straight home to rest but this time the cramping was barely there so we went grocery shopping for about 20 minutes. I got home, changed into comfy clothes, got some chocolate milk and then laid on the couch. DH made some chili dogs for dinner and I rested. I laid with a slight tilt to the right to encourage those spermies to go the right way. 

I had sharp right cramps the afternoon before my IUI and then for about an hour last night I had sharp left cramps. I really, REALLY hope that means I O'ed on time. The TWW has begun! :dohh: :thumbup:


----------



## babylala

Mikihob - Glad to hear your IUI went so smoothly today!
Buttrfly - I hope those follies grow quickly!

I had my u/s today and it went well. I had 1 follie at 27mm and a few others around 14. The only thing is my lining was only at 6 so they started me on estrace (2mg 2xday). I've never taken estrace before, has anyone had luck with it thickening their lining? I've suspected issues with my lining before and seems like clomid is making that worse. Regardless, they still had me schedule an IUI for Monday but I'm assuming they'll check the lining before doing it? Ugh, why can't my body cooperate!


----------



## raelynn

Babylala - Glad your follicles are doing so well. I was on estrace pills for IVF and they worked for me. Hope it works for you as well!


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Mikihob - Glad to hear your IUI went so smoothly today!
> Buttrfly - I hope those follies grow quickly!
> 
> I had my u/s today and it went well. I had 1 follie at 27mm and a few others around 14. The only thing is my lining was only at 6 so they started me on estrace (2mg 2xday). I've never taken estrace before, has anyone had luck with it thickening their lining? I've suspected issues with my lining before and seems like clomid is making that worse. Regardless, they still had me schedule an IUI for Monday but I'm assuming they'll check the lining before doing it? Ugh, why can't my body cooperate!

Have you tried pomegranate juice? It is supposed to be good for lining


----------



## Babywhisperer

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi everyone! Lots of iuis and activity going on!
> 
> Yay for AF raelynn!
> 
> Good luck miki, baby whisper, beagle on iuis- hope I didn't miss anyone else doing iuis!
> 
> Babylala good luck on your ultrasound! Sounds like we could be cycle buddies!
> 
> Sorry SAK on bfn :(
> 
> Jcm glad you enjoy acupuncture! Will be interesting to hear about IVF. My friend is now pregnant from 2nd IVF after 3.5 years trying. It's an amazing process.
> 
> Ltruns hope your follies are growing!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well in their cycle! Hopefully didn't miss anyone.
> Unfortunately for me my follies are not large enough for IUI yet. Largest is 14. Going back on Sunday for another ultrasound and bloodwork so hopefully Monday and Tuesday will be IUI. Not sure what you want to put on first page raelynn :)

I hope those follies are growing! Don't worry, the trigger if you're doing one gives them a nice boost.


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> Mikihob - Glad to hear your IUI went so smoothly today!
> Buttrfly - I hope those follies grow quickly!
> 
> I had my u/s today and it went well. I had 1 follie at 27mm and a few others around 14. The only thing is my lining was only at 6 so they started me on estrace (2mg 2xday). I've never taken estrace before, has anyone had luck with it thickening their lining? I've suspected issues with my lining before and seems like clomid is making that worse. Regardless, they still had me schedule an IUI for Monday but I'm assuming they'll check the lining before doing it? Ugh, why can't my body cooperate!

I haven't taken it but I know people who have and it worked like a charm. Think positive lady!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> IUI update:
> 
> My doc was gone so his nurse/midwife did the IUI. It was the least painful of them all. She had a heck of a time putting the speculum in because apparently my cervix was tilted down. I have never been told that before. I could feel her moving it around trying to get it in and I was just laying there like, "Hmmm, this is weird." :rofl:
> 
> She didn't tell me when she started, I just felt VERY slight pressure and then slightly more pressure and then she was done. I was quite surprised actually. I had mentioned that the last IUI the catheter went straight in without any issues. As soon as she was done she said, "You were right. You are way easy." Never thought I would like someone saying that to me. :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> Usually I go straight home to rest but this time the cramping was barely there so we went grocery shopping for about 20 minutes. I got home, changed into comfy clothes, got some chocolate milk and then laid on the couch. DH made some chili dogs for dinner and I rested. I laid with a slight tilt to the right to encourage those spermies to go the right way.
> 
> I had sharp right cramps the afternoon before my IUI and then for about an hour last night I had sharp left cramps. I really, REALLY hope that means I O'ed on time. The TWW has begun! :dohh: :thumbup:

Sounds promising. I felt pains the day before IUI. I don't know if we timed it right. My LH was a 4 on Tues. Does anyone know in what intervals it increases towards the surge? Does it go up evenly or jump from 4 to a multiple higher than that?

Felt very tired yesterday. Slight cramping this morning but nothing else to report. So far no headache like last time 2 days after IUI. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## beaglemom

I fell asleep when I got home Thurs after IUI...Friday I fell asleep on the couch around 7 & slept until 7. Today I woke up with a sore throat. Not trying to symptom spot...but what else is there to do :)


----------



## babylala

Thanks raelyn! It's good to hear you had a good experience with estrace before. 

Beaglemom I haven't tried pomegranate juice but thanks for the tip. I feel really positive about your cycle this month! 

babywhisper - thanks for the positivity! I get nervous anytime something new comes up but I'll leave it the experts.


----------



## raelynn

My day 3 check went well. Everything came back normal, no cysts, bloodwork is good so we're good to go. Hopefully this cycle works out!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> My day 3 check went well. Everything came back normal, no cysts, bloodwork is good so we're good to go. Hopefully this cycle works out!

Yeah no cysts!! Sounds like you are ready to go!

I'm shot. We went to visit my brother and his wife this weekend. The baby was not himself. He was fussy, likely the 2 stubborn top teeth that make him drool buckets. He's fighting his naps so I know something has him unsettled. Came home, unpacked and did laundry and went food shopping. I pray I sleep like the dead tonight. I need it. I feel drained and have had some cramping today. It's probably just my cervix being aggravated by the procedure. Tonight I start progesterone. Ugh. I help offset the side effects by drinking prune juice. I feel like an old lady!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! Sorry I took a few days off all things ttc. All I did was take my pills and BD every other day. I needed a mental break! We go in for ultrasound tomorrow, CD 20 for me to recheck and see how follies for IUI number 2 are doing. Hoping they are growing, thanks for remembering that y'all :) 

Raelynn- I am SO glad you didn't have cysts. That's the best feeling in the world. 

To everyone else ( I read all your posts but I missed so much time I'll just keep it kind of general) it looks like some had some really good numbers (beagle/babywhisperer) and like some are still waiting for their body to get it together (JCM) or some are getting downhearted (sorry SAKS) and so I am just hoping that everyone will be good to themselves as your cycles progress! Beagle and Baby (maybe Miki too?) good luck enduring the TWW!! I am so happy yall had good IUI's. :) We'll have a bfp in no time!!

I may not be on here as often bc two a days (texas sports) start monday and I'll be up with my cross country team (i am the head coach) running at 6:00am, strength and lifting 7-9:00am then meetings/lunch/ evening practices at 6:00pm. So long days! Even if I don't post, know that I am praying for all our bodies to get it together, and all of our hearts/minds to be strong and balanced. Y'allare a great group of ladies, and I am grateful for you during such a hard and discouraging time!


----------



## babylala

Ltruns good luck on your check-up tomorrow! FX that those follies are flourishing and thanks for thinking about us even when you're so busy!

Raelyn - Yes, no cysts! That must be such a relief. Things are looking great for you this cycle!!!

babywhisperer - I hope you got some rest and are feeling refreshed! How many days after you IUI does your RE start you on progesterone? 

As for me, I have my IUI later today. These estrace pills are hilarious because they're BLUE so anything that leaks out (sorry, tmi) is bright blue! It's actually so ridiculous looking that all you can do is laugh. I hope that these blue bullets did the trick and the lining is thicker!

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I took a few days off all things ttc. All I did was take my pills and BD every other day. I needed a mental break! We go in for ultrasound tomorrow, CD 20 for me to recheck and see how follies for IUI number 2 are doing. Hoping they are growing, thanks for remembering that y'all :)
> 
> Raelynn- I am SO glad you didn't have cysts. That's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> To everyone else ( I read all your posts but I missed so much time I'll just keep it kind of general) it looks like some had some really good numbers (beagle/babywhisperer) and like some are still waiting for their body to get it together (JCM) or some are getting downhearted (sorry SAKS) and so I am just hoping that everyone will be good to themselves as your cycles progress! Beagle and Baby (maybe Miki too?) good luck enduring the TWW!! I am so happy yall had good IUI's. :) We'll have a bfp in no time!!
> 
> I may not be on here as often bc two a days (texas sports) start monday and I'll be up with my cross country team (i am the head coach) running at 6:00am, strength and lifting 7-9:00am then meetings/lunch/ evening practices at 6:00pm. So long days! Even if I don't post, know that I am praying for all our bodies to get it together, and all of our hearts/minds to be strong and balanced. Y'allare a great group of ladies, and I am grateful for you during such a hard and discouraging time!

Wow long days. Are you doing all that activity along side them?


----------



## raelynn

Good luck on your IUI today babylala! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## beaglemom

Tested today with an almost invisible line...so the trigger is pretty much gone. Now how am I going to wait another 10 days to test?!?!?!?!


----------



## beaglemom

So my husband told me he was cleaning out the attic today. To be honest, I really was thinking why&#8230;the attic is not bad&#8230;nothing compared to our garage before we organized it. So I was just thinking he would throw out some Christmas lights & rearrange the boxes up there. Well he found a huge surprise up there. In case some of you don&#8217;t know&#8230;my husband & I tried for a few years after we were married. Nothing happened, so we stopped &#8220;trying&#8221;. Then after 6 more years (10 years total off bcp) we aggressively started back & now here we are almost a year later hopefully towards the end of this journey. Anyways, when we first started, I was sure it would happen fast, so I bought clothes I saw or books or whatever. After the years went by, these things got boxed away. Well a few years ago a friend who knew my situation got pregnant. I brought out the box & asked her if she wanted anything. After she looked through it, I donated everything else. We were living the couple&#8217;s life&#8230;life without kids&#8230;we were happy & content in the idea it just wasn&#8217;t meant to be. So I had no issues tossing these things. Well to my shock & surprise, my husband found the box!!! I had thought for 4-5 years now these things were gone. I wasn&#8217;t even upset by it&#8230;just was like whatever, I can buy new things. But there are a couple of things in there I am happy to know are not gone. Like a baby book I bought that had meaning for me, an empty journal I planned to fill when I was pregnant, a cute Yankee onesie, some Snoopy things (I am a huge Charlie Brown nut), & basically just things I could not have replaced.

This is such a shock to me&#8230;I wish so badly I was at home & could look through it. My husband took a picture of it. Maybe this is the sign that this is my month???

Anyways&#8230;thought you guys would like that story.


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> Ltruns good luck on your check-up tomorrow! FX that those follies are flourishing and thanks for thinking about us even when you're so busy!
> 
> Raelyn - Yes, no cysts! That must be such a relief. Things are looking great for you this cycle!!!
> 
> babywhisperer - I hope you got some rest and are feeling refreshed! How many days after you IUI does your RE start you on progesterone?
> 
> As for me, I have my IUI later today. These estrace pills are hilarious because they're BLUE so anything that leaks out (sorry, tmi) is bright blue! It's actually so ridiculous looking that all you can do is laugh. I hope that these blue bullets did the trick and the lining is thicker!
> 
> Have a great Monday!

Good luck today, deep breaths! My RE starts me on Endometrin at 2dpiui but I forgot last night and started this morning. I was so tired last night, between the drive home, vacuumed, did laundry, went food shopping, I was shot. The trigger makes me tired, needed a nap on Sat which is unlike me. I felt like I was on a boat for a few minutes feeling the sensation of being on waves. Trigger plays games with me. I will not be symptom spotting since last time I had nada, just pronounced veins in my chest. The bfp at 12piui was a total shock. They say my chances are 1 in 10 so I was really not expecting it, and with only 1 follie I am not very encouraged.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> So my husband told me he was cleaning out the attic today. To be honest, I really was thinking whythe attic is not badnothing compared to our garage before we organized it. So I was just thinking he would throw out some Christmas lights & rearrange the boxes up there. Well he found a huge surprise up there. In case some of you dont knowmy husband & I tried for a few years after we were married. Nothing happened, so we stopped trying. Then after 6 more years (10 years total off bcp) we aggressively started back & now here we are almost a year later hopefully towards the end of this journey. Anyways, when we first started, I was sure it would happen fast, so I bought clothes I saw or books or whatever. After the years went by, these things got boxed away. Well a few years ago a friend who knew my situation got pregnant. I brought out the box & asked her if she wanted anything. After she looked through it, I donated everything else. We were living the couples lifelife without kidswe were happy & content in the idea it just wasnt meant to be. So I had no issues tossing these things. Well to my shock & surprise, my husband found the box!!! I had thought for 4-5 years now these things were gone. I wasnt even upset by itjust was like whatever, I can buy new things. But there are a couple of things in there I am happy to know are not gone. Like a baby book I bought that had meaning for me, an empty journal I planned to fill when I was pregnant, a cute Yankee onesie, some Snoopy things (I am a huge Charlie Brown nut), & basically just things I could not have replaced.
> 
> This is such a shock to meI wish so badly I was at home & could look through it. My husband took a picture of it. Maybe this is the sign that this is my month???
> 
> Anywaysthought you guys would like that story.

That is a good omen. I would say don't get ahead of yourself but know that this will happen, maybe now or maybe next cycle. It is not a question of IF but rather a question of WHEN. The box is a wonderful sign. I'm a freak, I don't get my hopes about anything for fear of a bigger letdown. I try and downplay everything in my mind and keep the horse in the gate, so to speak. I do think that positive energy and visualization works wonders, I just keep my emotions in check. I don't do well with disappointment. Maybe take the onezie out and do this little trick I've tried with other things. Take the back of a card or just a piece of paper, write out the gender, name, weight/height stats, EDD and put it in the box. This has worked for every job I have ever wanted. It's like putting out your wishes into the universe. 

And as far as poas goes, I will try my best not to test before 10dpiui. Any earlier for me will just be aggravating. Whats interesting for me is that on my old schedule af is due tomorrow but since they put me on bcp for a few days I am all kinds of thrown off. My body likes a routine. After the baby I went back after 3 mos to my old schedule like clockwork, to the day!!!


----------



## Mikihob

*babylala* I hope that the lining check shows an improvement and that your IUI goes great! That is hilarious that it&#8217;s blue when it comes out! I always thought it was funny when you have a UTI and the meds turn your pee orange. But to wipe and have blue stuff, too funny. I would probably take an extra five minutes in the bathroom because I would be laughing so hard EVERY time. My favorite color is blue. :rofl:

*beaglemom* I totally hear you on the symptom spot. So far I have been good not doing it but I still have the thoughts in the back of my head. &#8220;Hmm, this is odd&#8221;. :haha: That is amazing DH found that box. I have a few things that I collected as a teen because I knew I would try for a baby right away and it would happen right away. :wacko: I am so glad that you didn&#8217;t get rid of the memorabilia or the items that meant so much to you. It sure sounds like a good sign to me. :hugs: 

*raelynn* I hope that the cycle continues to go according to plan and that you can do your IUI this month. :happydance:

*Ltruns* good luck with your ultrasound. Hope they see some great follies and can schedule your IUI. It sounds like your days will be busy, but that will be helpful during the TWW. Keeps your mind focused on other things. :flower:

*Babywhisperer* your one follie was great size and quality so as long as your timing was good, which it sounds like it was, you still have a great chance at a BFP. Last month I also had pronounced veins in my chest. I usually don&#8217;t. I was totally convinced I was pregnant partly due to that weird symptom, but alas it was a false alarm. Now I am not looking at my breasts at all. :haha: I am also going to try to wait to test, but I want to wait until 14dpiui. Probably won&#8217;t but am going to try. 

As for me- nothing really to report. Other than my extreme Clomid headaches and hot flashes I feel &#8220;normal&#8221;. What&#8217;s weird is that my breasts and nipples are usually so sore I can&#8217;t even cross my arms or walk fast without intense pain. This month, they are sore and slightly sensitive but that&#8217;s all. I have a kind of dull ache in my pelvis region but nothing crampy or painful. My fatigue isn&#8217;t even as bad as usual. It&#8217;s kinda weird since every month I cramp after IUI, have painful, tingly breasts and severe fatigue. My headaches are the worst they have been in the last 6 months. No matter how many Tylenol I take or how long I lay down it&#8217;s day long headaches. Sometimes to the point I can barely keep my eyes open. It&#8217;s miserable, and when I get a massive hot flash I start sweating, feel super hot and my headache gets worse. JUST BE PREGO SARAH!! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust: for us all!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *babylala* I hope that the lining check shows an improvement and that your IUI goes great! That is hilarious that its blue when it comes out! I always thought it was funny when you have a UTI and the meds turn your pee orange. But to wipe and have blue stuff, too funny. I would probably take an extra five minutes in the bathroom because I would be laughing so hard EVERY time. My favorite color is blue. :rofl:
> 
> *beaglemom* I totally hear you on the symptom spot. So far I have been good not doing it but I still have the thoughts in the back of my head. Hmm, this is odd. :haha: That is amazing DH found that box. I have a few things that I collected as a teen because I knew I would try for a baby right away and it would happen right away. :wacko: I am so glad that you didnt get rid of the memorabilia or the items that meant so much to you. It sure sounds like a good sign to me. :hugs:
> 
> *raelynn* I hope that the cycle continues to go according to plan and that you can do your IUI this month. :happydance:
> 
> *Ltruns* good luck with your ultrasound. Hope they see some great follies and can schedule your IUI. It sounds like your days will be busy, but that will be helpful during the TWW. Keeps your mind focused on other things. :flower:
> 
> *Babywhisperer* your one follie was great size and quality so as long as your timing was good, which it sounds like it was, you still have a great chance at a BFP. Last month I also had pronounced veins in my chest. I usually dont. I was totally convinced I was pregnant partly due to that weird symptom, but alas it was a false alarm. Now I am not looking at my breasts at all. :haha: I am also going to try to wait to test, but I want to wait until 14dpiui. Probably wont but am going to try.
> 
> As for me- nothing really to report. Other than my extreme Clomid headaches and hot flashes I feel normal. Whats weird is that my breasts and nipples are usually so sore I cant even cross my arms or walk fast without intense pain. This month, they are sore and slightly sensitive but thats all. I have a kind of dull ache in my pelvis region but nothing crampy or painful. My fatigue isnt even as bad as usual. Its kinda weird since every month I cramp after IUI, have painful, tingly breasts and severe fatigue. My headaches are the worst they have been in the last 6 months. No matter how many Tylenol I take or how long I lay down its day long headaches. Sometimes to the point I can barely keep my eyes open. Its miserable, and when I get a massive hot flash I start sweating, feel super hot and my headache gets worse. JUST BE PREGO SARAH!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all!!

Clomid really sounds awful with most people having bad side effects. Gonal F is a breeze to inject, no pain and none of the side effects with the exception of some fatigue and bloating towards the end of stimming. If injectables have a better success rate why do some REs choose cyle after cycle of it? I would try 3 then move on to injectables. I feel bad for anyone having the dreaded hot flashes and headaches. I had hot flashes due to Hashimoto's and it's so rare that I get a headache, but when I do they are a doozie.


----------



## babylala

Ok, I'm a little upset and about to go on a major rant.

I had my IUI and it went well- procedure was smooth and DH had 40 million post wash. 

But, before they did it I basically had to demand that they check my lining again to see how I'm responding to estrace. Shouldn't it just be part of their routine to do that? My lining only went up to 6.6mm. I've read most RE's won't do it with a lining on 7. She was trying to reassure me and say she's seen so many women get pregnant with that lining and blah blah but I just don't believe it. This is supposed to be the best clinic in DC and I feel like everyone I speak to tells me something different. Not to mention that I actually haven't even spoken to my own RE since our initial consultation. I just feel like a hamster on a wheel. I guess maybe this is all normal but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. We're spending a lot of money on this as everything is out of pocket and it's really taking an emotional toll. I want to trust my clinic but I feel like sometimes they aren't reading my chart. You'd think that because of my history of miscarriages, which is why I'm seeing an RE, that they'd be paying extra attention to the lining. 

Ahh, I just want to scream but I'm at work and that wouldn't be good. Sorry for the rant but I'm really hanging on by a thread.


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Ok, I'm a little upset and about to go on a major rant.
> 
> I had my IUI and it went well- procedure was smooth and DH had 40 million post wash.
> 
> But, before they did it I basically had to demand that they check my lining again to see how I'm responding to estrace. Shouldn't it just be part of their routine to do that? My lining only went up to 6.6mm. I've read most RE's won't do it with a lining on 7. She was trying to reassure me and say she's seen so many women get pregnant with that lining and blah blah but I just don't believe it. This is supposed to be the best clinic in DC and I feel like everyone I speak to tells me something different. Not to mention that I actually haven't even spoken to my own RE since our initial consultation. I just feel like a hamster on a wheel. I guess maybe this is all normal but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. We're spending a lot of money on this as everything is out of pocket and it's really taking an emotional toll. I want to trust my clinic but I feel like sometimes they aren't reading my chart. You'd think that because of my history of miscarriages, which is why I'm seeing an RE, that they'd be paying extra attention to the lining.
> 
> Ahh, I just want to scream but I'm at work and that wouldn't be good. Sorry for the rant but I'm really hanging on by a thread.

I can totally relate to your frustrations. Sometimes you just feel like a number & not a person. Unfortunately, I cannot help with the lining issue...not something I have had to deal with. However, I recommend on this TWW to try the pineapple core the first 5 days along with brazil nuts...I think about 5 a day. Also buy some POM juice & try to drink at least a glass a day. These things help with lining & implantation.

I hope you feel better later on.

We put so much of ourselves in to each cycle...emotionally, physically, & financially. It is frustrating when other people don't seem to care as much as you do.


----------



## babylala

Thanks Beaglemom! Once I got that out I felt a little better. What you said about feeling like a number and not a person is exactly right. I'm going to try to shift my mood to be positive because being frustrated isn't going to help anything! Step one - buy POM juice, pineapple core and brazil nuts. Thank you for listening!


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> Ok, I'm a little upset and about to go on a major rant.
> 
> I had my IUI and it went well- procedure was smooth and DH had 40 million post wash.
> 
> But, before they did it I basically had to demand that they check my lining again to see how I'm responding to estrace. Shouldn't it just be part of their routine to do that? My lining only went up to 6.6mm. I've read most RE's won't do it with a lining on 7. She was trying to reassure me and say she's seen so many women get pregnant with that lining and blah blah but I just don't believe it. This is supposed to be the best clinic in DC and I feel like everyone I speak to tells me something different. Not to mention that I actually haven't even spoken to my own RE since our initial consultation. I just feel like a hamster on a wheel. I guess maybe this is all normal but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. We're spending a lot of money on this as everything is out of pocket and it's really taking an emotional toll. I want to trust my clinic but I feel like sometimes they aren't reading my chart. You'd think that because of my history of miscarriages, which is why I'm seeing an RE, that they'd be paying extra attention to the lining.
> 
> Ahh, I just want to scream but I'm at work and that wouldn't be good. Sorry for the rant but I'm really hanging on by a thread.

I'm sorry you feel that way. I would voice your concerns to the RE. Unfortunately we have to be our own advocate and ask questions. Squeaky wheel gets greased, complain and make sure they hear you. I see my RE for every u/s and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## beaglemom

I have only seen my RE for my consult & an IVF info session I requested. But I am okay with that. I do not have many issues. I am only battling the count factor. But I would hope if I expressed concerns, she would be there for me.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babylala* I am sorry that you feel so terrible are so frustrated. I would think they would have wanted to check the lining, if they put you on estrace because they wanted it up before your IUI, you would think they would actually check it to make sure it was high enough. I have read anything over 5mm can sustain a pregnancy so maybe thats why they werent worried with it being 6.6. Do you know if your previous miscarriages were due to poor lining? Can you request to speak to your RE?? I totally feel you. My doc doesnt suggest new things or anything, I ask about something when I read that one of you do it and he usually just goes along with it. I hope that they will at least listen to your concerns and address them. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ltruns33

Babywhisperer said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Sorry I took a few days off all things ttc. All I did was take my pills and BD every other day. I needed a mental break! We go in for ultrasound tomorrow, CD 20 for me to recheck and see how follies for IUI number 2 are doing. Hoping they are growing, thanks for remembering that y'all :)
> 
> Raelynn- I am SO glad you didn't have cysts. That's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> To everyone else ( I read all your posts but I missed so much time I'll just keep it kind of general) it looks like some had some really good numbers (beagle/babywhisperer) and like some are still waiting for their body to get it together (JCM) or some are getting downhearted (sorry SAKS) and so I am just hoping that everyone will be good to themselves as your cycles progress! Beagle and Baby (maybe Miki too?) good luck enduring the TWW!! I am so happy yall had good IUI's. :) We'll have a bfp in no time!!
> 
> I may not be on here as often bc two a days (texas sports) start monday and I'll be up with my cross country team (i am the head coach) running at 6:00am, strength and lifting 7-9:00am then meetings/lunch/ evening practices at 6:00pm. So long days! Even if I don't post, know that I am praying for all our bodies to get it together, and all of our hearts/minds to be strong and balanced. Y'allare a great group of ladies, and I am grateful for you during such a hard and discouraging time!
> 
> Wow long days. Are you doing all that activity along side them?Click to expand...




Mikihob said:


> *babylala* I hope that the lining check shows an improvement and that your IUI goes great! That is hilarious that its blue when it comes out! I always thought it was funny when you have a UTI and the meds turn your pee orange. But to wipe and have blue stuff, too funny. I would probably take an extra five minutes in the bathroom because I would be laughing so hard EVERY time. My favorite color is blue. :rofl:
> 
> *beaglemom* I totally hear you on the symptom spot. So far I have been good not doing it but I still have the thoughts in the back of my head. Hmm, this is odd. :haha: That is amazing DH found that box. I have a few things that I collected as a teen because I knew I would try for a baby right away and it would happen right away. :wacko: I am so glad that you didnt get rid of the memorabilia or the items that meant so much to you. It sure sounds like a good sign to me. :hugs:
> 
> *raelynn* I hope that the cycle continues to go according to plan and that you can do your IUI this month. :happydance:
> 
> *Ltruns* good luck with your ultrasound. Hope they see some great follies and can schedule your IUI. It sounds like your days will be busy, but that will be helpful during the TWW. Keeps your mind focused on other things. :flower:
> 
> *Babywhisperer* your one follie was great size and quality so as long as your timing was good, which it sounds like it was, you still have a great chance at a BFP. Last month I also had pronounced veins in my chest. I usually dont. I was totally convinced I was pregnant partly due to that weird symptom, but alas it was a false alarm. Now I am not looking at my breasts at all. :haha: I am also going to try to wait to test, but I want to wait until 14dpiui. Probably wont but am going to try.
> 
> As for me- nothing really to report. Other than my extreme Clomid headaches and hot flashes I feel normal. Whats weird is that my breasts and nipples are usually so sore I cant even cross my arms or walk fast without intense pain. This month, they are sore and slightly sensitive but thats all. I have a kind of dull ache in my pelvis region but nothing crampy or painful. My fatigue isnt even as bad as usual. Its kinda weird since every month I cramp after IUI, have painful, tingly breasts and severe fatigue. My headaches are the worst they have been in the last 6 months. No matter how many Tylenol I take or how long I lay down its day long headaches. Sometimes to the point I can barely keep my eyes open. Its miserable, and when I get a massive hot flash I start sweating, feel super hot and my headache gets worse. JUST BE PREGO SARAH!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all!!




babylala said:


> Ok, I'm a little upset and about to go on a major rant.
> 
> I had my IUI and it went well- procedure was smooth and DH had 40 million post wash.
> 
> But, before they did it I basically had to demand that they check my lining again to see how I'm responding to estrace. Shouldn't it just be part of their routine to do that? My lining only went up to 6.6mm. I've read most RE's won't do it with a lining on 7. She was trying to reassure me and say she's seen so many women get pregnant with that lining and blah blah but I just don't believe it. This is supposed to be the best clinic in DC and I feel like everyone I speak to tells me something different. Not to mention that I actually haven't even spoken to my own RE since our initial consultation. I just feel like a hamster on a wheel. I guess maybe this is all normal but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. We're spending a lot of money on this as everything is out of pocket and it's really taking an emotional toll. I want to trust my clinic but I feel like sometimes they aren't reading my chart. You'd think that because of my history of miscarriages, which is why I'm seeing an RE, that they'd be paying extra attention to the lining.
> 
> Ahh, I just want to scream but I'm at work and that wouldn't be good. Sorry for the rant but I'm really hanging on by a thread.

Babywhisperer: I only do the first run with them at 6:00am its usually a easy 3-4 miler. I bike or time the other practices. For me 15 miles or so is pretty easy and a big cutback in my regular running. I've taken significant time off training in the past and it hasn't affected anything ttc for us. After the IUI i take it really easy as well. 

Miki- sorry clomid is making you have a lot of symptoms. I had TONS and was a BI*@# on it, so femara has been easier on me mentally and no hot flashes. 

Babylala: I would be frustrated with that too. You know you body best so definitely speak up. I'm proud of you for demanding they check your lining! My doc isn't really very present either, but he did my u/s last week and always checks the pics from the nurse. They usually are onto the same suspicions as me and confirm things through u/s and blood etc. They put me on progesterone after I was firm about thinking it had something to do with our inability to get pregnant and my spotting/luteal phase questions. So mine listen but are kind of distant. Hmm I wonder if you should request a appointment to re-evaluate your expectations? Hopefully you'll get a bfp and wont have to worry about it. 

So.. I had my U/S today. UGGGHHHHHH. I'm somewhere between frustrated and heartbroken. Still no clear follicle. Even after CD 5-9 of femara 5mg, and CD 14-18 of 7.5mg.... SEVEN POINT FIVE. Seems like a high dose!! I say "no clear follies" bc the nurse measured, but it was not a very dark spot (last month follicles were clearly dark) and wasn't a perfect circle. They measured it at 15mm which means if that's the follie, it's only grown 5mm in 7 days medicated. I left the dr bc she needed to discuss it with my RE. Then I get home and they say i need to come in for blood to see my estradiol levels ( i think that was it).. WTHHHHHHH. I drive an hour for these appointments, in the midst of crazy hours with two a days. I sure wish they would've JUST TAKEN BLOOD THERE to-freakin DAY. Anyways, this is looking pretty bleak as any chance of IUI. So.dissappointed. :dohh:


----------



## Ltruns33

Ok, I'm preaching to myself here but just wanted to share this excerpt from a RE's blog that my friend shared with me (not sure the link, just have the quote) 
"I believe we have most of your problems under control." I leaned against the counter. "You know, it's discouraging for me, too, when a new problem shows up in each cycle. But if you look at it as tackling one problem at a time, it makes solving your fertility problem manageable."

A RE was telling a story of a lady who it seemed like once they "solved" on e problem either another popped up or, the cycle just didn't work.

So my encouragement to you (and mainly preaching to myself) is to not be discouraged month after month, year after year. Especially once seeing a RE bc each month, each test, each U/S is helping to find pieces to the puzzle. But of course, sometimes you need a mental and emotional break, and you know when that is, no one else does. But while you're hitting the IF treatments, do not lose heart, it's a month by month process sometimes. You never know how close you are each time. :) Good luck to those in the TWW ladies!


----------



## Mikihob

*Ltruns* I am so, sorry that your ultrasound appt didnt go as expected. I hate when doctors do that. They should have just run a blood panel if they thought you might need one, rather than making you drive that way twice in one day. How rude and kinda inconsiderate. I hope that the blood work can lend some answers and I really hope that this cycle isnt a bust. I love your quote. Its very true. Every time I get good news followed by bad moods I always wondered, why couldnt all the problems be fixed the first time? But it makes sense that you have to work one at a time. Its a great message, hard to hold onto, but good nonetheless. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Sorry I took a few days off all things ttc. All I did was take my pills and BD every other day. I needed a mental break! We go in for ultrasound tomorrow, CD 20 for me to recheck and see how follies for IUI number 2 are doing. Hoping they are growing, thanks for remembering that y'all :)
> 
> Raelynn- I am SO glad you didn't have cysts. That's the best feeling in the world.
> 
> To everyone else ( I read all your posts but I missed so much time I'll just keep it kind of general) it looks like some had some really good numbers (beagle/babywhisperer) and like some are still waiting for their body to get it together (JCM) or some are getting downhearted (sorry SAKS) and so I am just hoping that everyone will be good to themselves as your cycles progress! Beagle and Baby (maybe Miki too?) good luck enduring the TWW!! I am so happy yall had good IUI's. :) We'll have a bfp in no time!!
> 
> I may not be on here as often bc two a days (texas sports) start monday and I'll be up with my cross country team (i am the head coach) running at 6:00am, strength and lifting 7-9:00am then meetings/lunch/ evening practices at 6:00pm. So long days! Even if I don't post, know that I am praying for all our bodies to get it together, and all of our hearts/minds to be strong and balanced. Y'allare a great group of ladies, and I am grateful for you during such a hard and discouraging time!
> 
> Wow long days. Are you doing all that activity along side them?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> *babylala* I hope that the lining check shows an improvement and that your IUI goes great! That is hilarious that its blue when it comes out! I always thought it was funny when you have a UTI and the meds turn your pee orange. But to wipe and have blue stuff, too funny. I would probably take an extra five minutes in the bathroom because I would be laughing so hard EVERY time. My favorite color is blue. :rofl:
> 
> *beaglemom* I totally hear you on the symptom spot. So far I have been good not doing it but I still have the thoughts in the back of my head. Hmm, this is odd. :haha: That is amazing DH found that box. I have a few things that I collected as a teen because I knew I would try for a baby right away and it would happen right away. :wacko: I am so glad that you didnt get rid of the memorabilia or the items that meant so much to you. It sure sounds like a good sign to me. :hugs:
> 
> *raelynn* I hope that the cycle continues to go according to plan and that you can do your IUI this month. :happydance:
> 
> *Ltruns* good luck with your ultrasound. Hope they see some great follies and can schedule your IUI. It sounds like your days will be busy, but that will be helpful during the TWW. Keeps your mind focused on other things. :flower:
> 
> *Babywhisperer* your one follie was great size and quality so as long as your timing was good, which it sounds like it was, you still have a great chance at a BFP. Last month I also had pronounced veins in my chest. I usually dont. I was totally convinced I was pregnant partly due to that weird symptom, but alas it was a false alarm. Now I am not looking at my breasts at all. :haha: I am also going to try to wait to test, but I want to wait until 14dpiui. Probably wont but am going to try.
> 
> As for me- nothing really to report. Other than my extreme Clomid headaches and hot flashes I feel normal. Whats weird is that my breasts and nipples are usually so sore I cant even cross my arms or walk fast without intense pain. This month, they are sore and slightly sensitive but thats all. I have a kind of dull ache in my pelvis region but nothing crampy or painful. My fatigue isnt even as bad as usual. Its kinda weird since every month I cramp after IUI, have painful, tingly breasts and severe fatigue. My headaches are the worst they have been in the last 6 months. No matter how many Tylenol I take or how long I lay down its day long headaches. Sometimes to the point I can barely keep my eyes open. Its miserable, and when I get a massive hot flash I start sweating, feel super hot and my headache gets worse. JUST BE PREGO SARAH!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylala said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm a little upset and about to go on a major rant.
> 
> I had my IUI and it went well- procedure was smooth and DH had 40 million post wash.
> 
> But, before they did it I basically had to demand that they check my lining again to see how I'm responding to estrace. Shouldn't it just be part of their routine to do that? My lining only went up to 6.6mm. I've read most RE's won't do it with a lining on 7. She was trying to reassure me and say she's seen so many women get pregnant with that lining and blah blah but I just don't believe it. This is supposed to be the best clinic in DC and I feel like everyone I speak to tells me something different. Not to mention that I actually haven't even spoken to my own RE since our initial consultation. I just feel like a hamster on a wheel. I guess maybe this is all normal but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. We're spending a lot of money on this as everything is out of pocket and it's really taking an emotional toll. I want to trust my clinic but I feel like sometimes they aren't reading my chart. You'd think that because of my history of miscarriages, which is why I'm seeing an RE, that they'd be paying extra attention to the lining.
> 
> Ahh, I just want to scream but I'm at work and that wouldn't be good. Sorry for the rant but I'm really hanging on by a thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Babywhisperer: I only do the first run with them at 6:00am its usually a easy 3-4 miler. I bike or time the other practices. For me 15 miles or so is pretty easy and a big cutback in my regular running. I've taken significant time off training in the past and it hasn't affected anything ttc for us. After the IUI i take it really easy as well.
> 
> Miki- sorry clomid is making you have a lot of symptoms. I had TONS and was a BI*@# on it, so femara has been easier on me mentally and no hot flashes.
> 
> Babylala: I would be frustrated with that too. You know you body best so definitely speak up. I'm proud of you for demanding they check your lining! My doc isn't really very present either, but he did my u/s last week and always checks the pics from the nurse. They usually are onto the same suspicions as me and confirm things through u/s and blood etc. They put me on progesterone after I was firm about thinking it had something to do with our inability to get pregnant and my spotting/luteal phase questions. So mine listen but are kind of distant. Hmm I wonder if you should request a appointment to re-evaluate your expectations? Hopefully you'll get a bfp and wont have to worry about it.
> 
> So.. I had my U/S today. UGGGHHHHHH. I'm somewhere between frustrated and heartbroken. Still no clear follicle. Even after CD 5-9 of femara 5mg, and CD 14-18 of 7.5mg.... SEVEN POINT FIVE. Seems like a high dose!! I say "no clear follies" bc the nurse measured, but it was not a very dark spot (last month follicles were clearly dark) and wasn't a perfect circle. They measured it at 15mm which means if that's the follie, it's only grown 5mm in 7 days medicated. I left the dr bc she needed to discuss it with my RE. Then I get home and they say i need to come in for blood to see my estradiol levels ( i think that was it).. WTHHHHHHH. I drive an hour for these appointments, in the midst of crazy hours with two a days. I sure wish they would've JUST TAKEN BLOOD THERE to-freakin DAY. Anyways, this is looking pretty bleak as any chance of IUI. So.dissappointed. :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you aren't getting the follicle response you want yet. Yet! They will tweak things, or at least they should. It only takes one follie so grow baby grow! And as far as them not taking blood I'm confused as to the processes at everyone's RE. I go in, have u/s, the RE and I chat for a couple of minutes and then I always have blood taken. The nurse calls me later with results and instructions from the RE. I know this is a business and they are looking for maximum profit, but they should be tryng to limit any extra stress by being organized and not making women feel like a number. If I have a question I call the nurse, leave a message and they ask the Dr and the nurse calls me with his response. This is a anxiety ridden process and seeing the Dr puts me at ease. I know they are busy, but they shouldn't be so hands off. This really upsets me. I think Dr's being hands off creates room for second guessing and doubts about the level of care.


----------



## babylala

Ltruns that's a great quote and is a great reminder for me to keep things in perspective. Thank you! I'm sorry to hear your appointment didn't go well and how frustrating about the bloodwork. I'm hoping they can sort it out so you can do an IUI this month!

Mikihob - I ended up emailing my nurse with my frustrations and she's going to convey that to my dr. At least we can start thinking about how to address this for my next cycle (though I hope it doesn't come to that)!

babywhisper I'm there with you! This process is already stressful and I sure wish my clinic made it easier. Actually, I'm being pretty hard on them. Sounds like you have a great dr!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Miki hoping for you! You always have pain with IUI? Mine feels like nothing...less than a pap. I wonder where the pain comes from. Sorry you have to deal with it but it's worth it as we know :D

Babylala sorry about your frustration with your office. I hope you get a better response from them. I'm not certain about lining numbers so I can't be much help

Raelynn yay for no cysts..good luck for this cycle!

Baby whisper sorry I can't help I don't know anything about LH levels.

Ltruns I'm sorry about how your body is reacting :( hope everything straightens out and you can do your IUI this cycle! I love your positivity. This process is so draining emotionally and physically and we sometimes need to be reminded of why we are doing it.

Good luck I'm the TWW beagle! Hope the symptoms are a sign

I had another ultrasound and bloodwork on the 3rd then again yesterday because the follicles are being stubborn. The doctor that did the monitoring felt I may need more than just medication for the future ( wonder if this is something needed for you too ltruns). Would have to speak with my doctor. Yesterday one of the follies grew to around 20 so they did trigger and IUI is today and tomorrow. Only one follicle though...I wonder what the chances are with one and why my body didn't cooperate like it did last month. Hopefully they look at changing something if no BFP this time around so my follies do better. Beta is scheduled for the 20th but I will probably test the 18th or 19th.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Miki hoping for you! You always have pain with IUI? Mine feels like nothing...less than a pap. I wonder where the pain comes from. Sorry you have to deal with it but it's worth it as we know :D
> 
> Babylala sorry about your frustration with your office. I hope you get a better response from them. I'm not certain about lining numbers so I can't be much help
> 
> Raelynn yay for no cysts..good luck for this cycle!
> 
> Baby whisper sorry I can't help I don't know anything about LH levels.
> 
> Ltruns I'm sorry about how your body is reacting :( hope everything straightens out and you can do your IUI this cycle! I love your positivity. This process is so draining emotionally and physically and we sometimes need to be reminded of why we are doing it.
> 
> Good luck I'm the TWW beagle! Hope the symptoms are a sign
> 
> I had another ultrasound and bloodwork on the 3rd then again yesterday because the follicles are being stubborn. The doctor that did the monitoring felt I may need more than just medication for the future ( wonder if this is something needed for you too ltruns). Would have to speak with my doctor. Yesterday one of the follies grew to around 20 so they did trigger and IUI is today and tomorrow. Only one follicle though...I wonder what the chances are with one and why my body didn't cooperate like it did last month. Hopefully they look at changing something if no BFP this time around so my follies do better. Beta is scheduled for the 20th but I will probably test the 18th or 19th.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Good luck with your IUI. That is a great sized follie!!


----------



## beaglemom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Miki hoping for you! You always have pain with IUI? Mine feels like nothing...less than a pap. I wonder where the pain comes from. Sorry you have to deal with it but it's worth it as we know :D
> 
> Babylala sorry about your frustration with your office. I hope you get a better response from them. I'm not certain about lining numbers so I can't be much help
> 
> Raelynn yay for no cysts..good luck for this cycle!
> 
> Baby whisper sorry I can't help I don't know anything about LH levels.
> 
> Ltruns I'm sorry about how your body is reacting :( hope everything straightens out and you can do your IUI this cycle! I love your positivity. This process is so draining emotionally and physically and we sometimes need to be reminded of why we are doing it.
> 
> Good luck I'm the TWW beagle! Hope the symptoms are a sign
> 
> I had another ultrasound and bloodwork on the 3rd then again yesterday because the follicles are being stubborn. The doctor that did the monitoring felt I may need more than just medication for the future ( wonder if this is something needed for you too ltruns). Would have to speak with my doctor. Yesterday one of the follies grew to around 20 so they did trigger and IUI is today and tomorrow. Only one follicle though...I wonder what the chances are with one and why my body didn't cooperate like it did last month. Hopefully they look at changing something if no BFP this time around so my follies do better. Beta is scheduled for the 20th but I will probably test the 18th or 19th.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

I am on follistim & it has caused a great reaction for me. Once my dose was increased after the first month, I have had 2 months with 2+ follies. This may be an option for you. It is an injection I take on CD 7-9.


----------



## Mikihob

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Miki hoping for you! You always have pain with IUI? Mine feels like nothing...less than a pap. I wonder where the pain comes from. Sorry you have to deal with it but it's worth it as we know :D
> 
> Babylala sorry about your frustration with your office. I hope you get a better response from them. I'm not certain about lining numbers so I can't be much help
> 
> Raelynn yay for no cysts..good luck for this cycle!
> 
> Baby whisper sorry I can't help I don't know anything about LH levels.
> 
> Ltruns I'm sorry about how your body is reacting :( hope everything straightens out and you can do your IUI this cycle! I love your positivity. This process is so draining emotionally and physically and we sometimes need to be reminded of why we are doing it.
> 
> Good luck I'm the TWW beagle! Hope the symptoms are a sign
> 
> I had another ultrasound and bloodwork on the 3rd then again yesterday because the follicles are being stubborn. The doctor that did the monitoring felt I may need more than just medication for the future ( wonder if this is something needed for you too ltruns). Would have to speak with my doctor. Yesterday one of the follies grew to around 20 so they did trigger and IUI is today and tomorrow. Only one follicle though...I wonder what the chances are with one and why my body didn't cooperate like it did last month. Hopefully they look at changing something if no BFP this time around so my follies do better. Beta is scheduled for the 20th but I will probably test the 18th or 19th.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Buttrfly it's mostly just cramping, sometimes severe cramping. The first IUI I cramped bad during the IUI, and barely after. The second I cramped less during and barely after. The third I cramped less during, but cramped almost the whole TWW. This IUI I barely cramped during the IUI and haven't had much cramping at all in the TWW. I do have a dull ache off and on, but nothing else. I am also not sure what caused the pain, I think maybe my uterus is just a big baby. :haha: :winkwink: 

Good luck with your IUI's today and tomorrow. That follie is a great size, drop eggie drop!!


----------



## babylala

Sorry that I'm back with another question but I trust you ladies. So I'm still figuring out all of this stuff with hormone levels and follicle size, etc. I was just googling 27mm follicle at time of trigger because I'm still feeling bloated after IUI yesterday and it seems like that's really big, like too big. I emailed my nurse and will most likely hear back from her tomorrow but I'm kind of on edge. The crazy thing is my follie was that big on CD 9. Should I be concerned? Sorry again and thanks in advance!


----------



## raelynn

Butterfly - I only had one follicle when I got my BFP so one is all you need. Hopefully that one is just right for you.

Babylala - That is a large follicle but I don't know if they can be too big. I know from my missed ovulation that it turns into a corpus luteum cyst once the follicle has ovulated so as long as they're not seeing cysts you should be fine.


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> Sorry that I'm back with another question but I trust you ladies. So I'm still figuring out all of this stuff with hormone levels and follicle size, etc. I was just googling 27mm follicle at time of trigger because I'm still feeling bloated after IUI yesterday and it seems like that's really big, like too big. I emailed my nurse and will most likely hear back from her tomorrow but I'm kind of on edge. The crazy thing is my follie was that big on CD 9. Should I be concerned? Sorry again and thanks in advance!

I don't know of a follie being too big but you may have some residual bloating due to it. 

Ok TMI warning ladies. I left work at 2 today. I ate the salad I always have, no dairy or egg. I got a major attack of diarrhea and gas. I was in the bathroom for more than 20min, I couldn't leave. I barely made it to the bathroom at the train station. I couldn't even make it home without stopping. The cramps and gas have continued. Still going but not as much. Could this be from the Endometrin? I didn't have this reaction last time. Sorry if that was gross. My stomach is all distended I look 5mos prego.


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Sorry that I'm back with another question but I trust you ladies. So I'm still figuring out all of this stuff with hormone levels and follicle size, etc. I was just googling 27mm follicle at time of trigger because I'm still feeling bloated after IUI yesterday and it seems like that's really big, like too big. I emailed my nurse and will most likely hear back from her tomorrow but I'm kind of on edge. The crazy thing is my follie was that big on CD 9. Should I be concerned? Sorry again and thanks in advance!

That is big...but I was excited this time because I had one at 22...never had one bigger than 17 these past 3 months. I don't know about being too big. I also was cramping/bloated longer than usual this time & I think it was from the larger follicle.

The ONLY concern I would have...having a bigger follicle early could make you O early...from what I understand, in a normal cycle, your follicles grow to a certain point & then release...I could be wrong. But with one so big, that would be my only concern.


----------



## babylala

Thanks everyone! I'll update tomorrow once I hear from the nurse. I think I'm going to try to get a second opinion on my treatment from another RE before moving forward with another cycle at my current clinic. 

Hope that you feel better babywhisperer!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> babylala said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I'm back with another question but I trust you ladies. So I'm still figuring out all of this stuff with hormone levels and follicle size, etc. I was just googling 27mm follicle at time of trigger because I'm still feeling bloated after IUI yesterday and it seems like that's really big, like too big. I emailed my nurse and will most likely hear back from her tomorrow but I'm kind of on edge. The crazy thing is my follie was that big on CD 9. Should I be concerned? Sorry again and thanks in advance!
> 
> I don't know of a follie being too big but you may have some residual bloating due to it.
> 
> Ok TMI warning ladies. I left work at 2 today. I ate the salad I always have, no dairy or egg. I got a major attack of diarrhea and gas. I was in the bathroom for more than 20min, I couldn't leave. I barely made it to the bathroom at the train station. I couldn't even make it home without stopping. The cramps and gas have continued. Still going but not as much. Could this be from the Endometrin? I didn't have this reaction last time. Sorry if that was gross. My stomach is all distended I look 5mos prego.Click to expand...

I had a little of that yesterday but not a big deal...but then this morning I was delayed leaving my house then had to make 2 stops on the way in. I only have a 20 minute commute! I feel a bit better now, but still a little unsettled.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylala said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I'm back with another question but I trust you ladies. So I'm still figuring out all of this stuff with hormone levels and follicle size, etc. I was just googling 27mm follicle at time of trigger because I'm still feeling bloated after IUI yesterday and it seems like that's really big, like too big. I emailed my nurse and will most likely hear back from her tomorrow but I'm kind of on edge. The crazy thing is my follie was that big on CD 9. Should I be concerned? Sorry again and thanks in advance!
> 
> I don't know of a follie being too big but you may have some residual bloating due to it.
> 
> Ok TMI warning ladies. I left work at 2 today. I ate the salad I always have, no dairy or egg. I got a major attack of diarrhea and gas. I was in the bathroom for more than 20min, I couldn't leave. I barely made it to the bathroom at the train station. I couldn't even make it home without stopping. The cramps and gas have continued. Still going but not as much. Could this be from the Endometrin? I didn't have this reaction last time. Sorry if that was gross. My stomach is all distended I look 5mos prego.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a little of that yesterday but not a big deal...but then this morning I was delayed leaving my house then had to make 2 stops on the way in. I only have a 20 minute commute! I feel a bit better now, but still a little unsettled.Click to expand...

Do you think it's the endometrin? Did you ever experience this before?


----------



## beaglemom

I have experienced this before...so not sure if it is caused by meds or not. But I just looked this up & here is what I found on the top of google.

Less serious side effects may include:

&#9632;mild nausea, vomiting, bloating, stomach cramps;
&#9632;diarrhea, constipation, bloating;
&#9632;dizziness, drowsiness, tired feeling;
&#9632;pain in your vaginal or rectal area;
&#9632;pain during intercourse;
&#9632;loss of interest in sex;
&#9632;breast pain, swelling, or tenderness;
&#9632;joint or muscle pain;


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I have experienced this before...so not sure if it is caused by meds or not. But I just looked this up & here is what I found on the top of google.
> 
> Less serious side effects may include:
> 
> &#9632;mild nausea, vomiting, bloating, stomach cramps;
> &#9632;diarrhea, constipation, bloating;
> &#9632;dizziness, drowsiness, tired feeling;
> &#9632;pain in your vaginal or rectal area;
> &#9632;pain during intercourse;
> &#9632;loss of interest in sex;
> &#9632;breast pain, swelling, or tenderness;
> &#9632;joint or muscle pain;

How lovely. I had only fatigue and bloating last time.


----------



## Mikihob

babylala I hope that you get good info from your doc today and that you can still catch the eggie. I don't know about a follicle being too big. As beaglemom said, once they get to a certain point, they will release. I hope that you can still get the IUI in on time. :hugs:

Babywhisperer I hope that you start to feel better soon. I know all about the gas. I always get bad gas after o'ing while on Clomid. Not sure why, but yesterday I had this sharp, stabbing pain under my right breast. It hurt to breathe, to sneeze, everything. It was crazy. Then, TMI, gas release. All of a sudden I could breathe. I thought to myself, really? Was that all? :rofl: I hope that your bloating and gassiness will subside sooner rather than later. Also, that you and beaglemom can get over the diarhhea. I hate that. It kinda puts a damper on your day. 

How is everyone else feeling?? How is the TWW going for those in it? :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> babylala I hope that you get good info from your doc today and that you can still catch the eggie. I don't know about a follicle being too big. As beaglemom said, once they get to a certain point, they will release. I hope that you can still get the IUI in on time. :hugs:
> 
> Babywhisperer I hope that you start to feel better soon. I know all about the gas. I always get bad gas after o'ing while on Clomid. Not sure why, but yesterday I had this sharp, stabbing pain under my right breast. It hurt to breathe, to sneeze, everything. It was crazy. Then, TMI, gas release. All of a sudden I could breathe. I thought to myself, really? Was that all? :rofl: I hope that your bloating and gassiness will subside sooner rather than later. Also, that you and beaglemom can get over the diarhhea. I hate that. It kinda puts a damper on your day.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? How is the TWW going for those in it? :hugs:

Thank you, feeling much better. My fatigue has passed too which is great. Now if only the bloating could subside too, I'd be all set. I know it's a small price to pay, but I have to keep this a secret at work. I am the only woman in my dept and the guys I work with are brutal. The minute they knew I was prego last time they started writing down names of my customers and being super scummy. So I need to not look bloated, abd the morning monitoring u/s appts are hard to explain after a while. I say I'm going for blood for my thyroid problem.

Anyone else have to keep it a secret at work for as long as possible? How is everyone feeling. I'm so happy I'm feeling better.


----------



## JCM

Hey ladies! I was super cranky the last couple of days so I've been hibernating. Kind of forgot what this birth control does to me. 10 days down. Ugh, so many more to go. I actually remember feeling better emotionally on the injections than I do with this stupid little pill. My tummy looks flat again but my hormones are insane. If I'm not mad, I'm crying. Over anything really. I'm having a really tough time staying positive. My boobs are killing me though. Just like when I was taking progesterone last month. Yuck! 

Babywhisperer, I was totally feeling that way last cycle about 5 days after the actual iui. Just after I started Progesterone. It came and went within a day or two. Then I was totally regular...just lots of bloating. I lived in yoga pants and elastic waistband shorts! So secret keeping for me. I am a stay at home stepmom for the time being. Kids went back to school today though! Woooohooooo!!!

So glad everybodys iuis went smoothly this last week! I think beagle is the furthest in the wait so every couple of days I'm hoping we get some good news! 

Ltruns, I'm so sorry to read your frustrating story. I hear ya! I was super down when they said my body wasn't responding like they thought it would on the meds. They kept increasing mine every couple of days and I was miserable. I hope nothing gets cancelled for you...just maybe a super stretched out cycle!!


----------



## raelynn

No secret keeping here either. I work from home part time so no one sees what goes on.

I started clomid last night and I'm super tired today. Not sure if it is a side effect or just the result of chasing a 1 year old around all day.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I am sorry that you have to keep it secret because of your co-workers. It's different if you had a miscarriage risk or something, but having to keep it secret so you don't get screwed over, way to take some of the fun out of guys. :hugs: 

*JCM* I am so sorry the BCP do this to you. I didn't know they could cause this emotional roller coaster. They always kept my emotions in control and kept my PCOS symptoms down. I hope that you can feel better sooner and start your cycle soon. It sucks because you have to keep taking them, I hope that it gets better and not worse. Have you talked to your doc? 

Fatigue has claimed another victim. Sigh. It's back. I was kinda excited it was gone. Dumb fatigue- combined with my headaches, I am miserable. PLUS, I think I am getting a cold. Sore throat, stuffy nose/head and just feeling icky. I guess having a cold will make the TWW go by faster. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Hey ladies! I was super cranky the last couple of days so I've been hibernating. Kind of forgot what this birth control does to me. 10 days down. Ugh, so many more to go. I actually remember feeling better emotionally on the injections than I do with this stupid little pill. My tummy looks flat again but my hormones are insane. If I'm not mad, I'm crying. Over anything really. I'm having a really tough time staying positive. My boobs are killing me though. Just like when I was taking progesterone last month. Yuck!
> 
> Babywhisperer, I was totally feeling that way last cycle about 5 days after the actual iui. Just after I started Progesterone. It came and went within a day or two. Then I was totally regular...just lots of bloating. I lived in yoga pants and elastic waistband shorts! So secret keeping for me. I am a stay at home stepmom for the time being. Kids went back to school today though! Woooohooooo!!!
> 
> So glad everybodys iuis went smoothly this last week! I think beagle is the furthest in the wait so every couple of days I'm hoping we get some good news!
> 
> Ltruns, I'm so sorry to read your frustrating story. I hear ya! I was super down when they said my body wasn't responding like they thought it would on the meds. They kept increasing mine every couple of days and I was miserable. I hope nothing gets cancelled for you...just maybe a super stretched out cycle!!

BCPs are the worst. I was on Nuvaring for a few years with none of those awful side effects. Sorry you're not feeling like yourself. What's funny is I don't necessarily get short tempered I just pull away and stay to myself too. DH knows not to set me off, (most of the time). But men can get seriously moody! DH will get burnt out at work, tired and will be just a pill to be around. I just get quiet or vent to a friend and thats it. If men had to take BCP it would be one funny thing to witness!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *Babywhisperer* I am sorry that you have to keep it secret because of your co-workers. It's different if you had a miscarriage risk or something, but having to keep it secret so you don't get screwed over, way to take some of the fun out of guys. :hugs:
> 
> *JCM* I am so sorry the BCP do this to you. I didn't know they could cause this emotional roller coaster. They always kept my emotions in control and kept my PCOS symptoms down. I hope that you can feel better sooner and start your cycle soon. It sucks because you have to keep taking them, I hope that it gets better and not worse. Have you talked to your doc?
> 
> Fatigue has claimed another victim. Sigh. It's back. I was kinda excited it was gone. Dumb fatigue- combined with my headaches, I am miserable. PLUS, I think I am getting a cold. Sore throat, stuffy nose/head and just feeling icky. I guess having a cold will make the TWW go by faster. :winkwink: :haha:

Ummmm when do you test???


----------



## beaglemom

My TTC is a secret from everyone except one friend, my banker, & my manager. I had to tell them because of the time away from work for appointments & IUI. My dr is over an hour away. But I mainly keep the secret because I do not like to share things. I will probably keep my pregnancy a secret at work for a bit...not sure how long. I have a few people who don't see me often & I don't really want them to know any of my business anyways.


----------



## JCM

Oh my gosh, babywhisperer I really miss my ring! Lol perfect birth control!


----------



## raelynn

I'm with babywhisperer, Mikihob - when do you test? All that, including the cold symptoms can be signs of pregnancy. Hoping this is you lucky cycle!

JCM - The pill gave me mood swings too when I was on it for IVF. Hopefully things will get better soon!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> My TTC is a secret from everyone except one friend, my banker, & my manager. I had to tell them because of the time away from work for appointments & IUI. My dr is over an hour away. But I mainly keep the secret because I do not like to share things. I will probably keep my pregnancy a secret at work for a bit...not sure how long. I have a few people who don't see me often & I don't really want them to know any of my business anyways.

I tried to keep it a secret from my boss but he straight up asked me if I was doing IVF!! I responded that I don't think he can ask me that! He is an inappropriate non-manager type with 1980s behavior and comments.


----------



## babylala

JCM it was so good to hear from you. I'm sorry the BCPs are making you feel bad. The first week after we tested negative I was seriously depressed and b*tchy. I'm sure BCPs just make all of those emotions more extreme. 

My boss knows I'm TTC though I kind of wish she didn't. I feel this added pressure since I had to ask to not do international travel while going through fertility treatments. 

Ugh, babywhisperer we have a few of those good old boys at my office and I think they're ridiculous! I love that you said that!


----------



## babylala

Ohh, and I forgot to update you all. I spoke to my RE yesterday - yes, I actually got to speak with him! He made me feel so much better and reminded me of why I decided to go with him in the first place. This is going to be kind of long so if you don't care about large follicles in thin lining please skip!

He addressed by questions on my large follicle - he said that there's no scientific proof that a follicle can be 'too big' and that they balance follicle size with my hormone levels and my hormones showed I was still gearing up for ovulation. Clomid can also produce larger follicles in some women. 

As for the lining, he said that yes 7.5-8mm lining is the normal range where they start to see greater pregnancy rates; however, linings that are thinner but coupled with estrace & progesterone get your success rates back up to that normal rate. He also said that they prioritize a triple layer lining over the thickness - ideally they'd like to see triple layer and good thickness but that the triple lining trumps the thickness.

He did say that if this cycle doesn't work he wants to switch me from clomid to femera because of clomid's effect on my lining. I think that's the best decision for us but I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that!

P.S. - I'm relieved that I'm not the only one dealing with major bloating. I mean, it's super uncomfortable and I've never had it this bad. It's been since my IUI on Monday. I can't tell if it's that gigantic follicle busting that could still be causing this or if it's the effects of clomid/estrace/progesterone. I hate it!


----------



## beaglemom

Babylala - so glad you got the explanation you needed to feel more at ease.

So I don't think I mentioned to you guys but after this IUI is IVF (if needed). I only have enough time off to take my vacation in Sept & a cycle of IVF. That would mean no more vacation until January...which is a long time especially if I am pregnant. So I have considered postponing IVF until January. That way I can have my Sept vacation & another week in December for relaxing. I brought this up to my husband. He understands my reasons but I don't think he really likes the idea of waiting so long. So we didn't get too involved in it. He basically just said the conversation was pointless because I am going to be pregnant this month anyways.

I am feeling these weird things. Like a low dull feeling almost like very mild af cramps. Also a constant bloating full feeling. I didn't like being on my stomach last night which is how I always sleep. I have also been waking up early morning having to pee so bad it feels like I had been holding it for hours. And breast sensitive. 

One long week to go before testing.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Good morning lovies! I had my first IUI on July 29th (CD16). We had 2 mature follies and 46 million count post wash. IUI went well. I was on 100mg clomid from CD3-CD7 and did 250mg Ovidrel (CD14). I'm currently 9dpiui. 

I took a hpt on 3dpiui August 1st to see where the trigger was at I was 5 days post trigger at that point. I got a positive, it wasn't a strong positive but there was no mistaking it was positive. I didn't do anymore hpt's after that, until yesterday 8dpiui. I was a dollar store cheapie and once I did the test within about 1-2 mins I saw nothing. So I was gonna throw it away but waited till the 3 min mark, and I could see the faintest line. Being I was 10 days post trigger and 8dpiui......could this positive be the result of left of trigger? I'm having tons of AF symptoms right now, cramping, low back pain, sore boobs but only on the sides of my boobs and sore nipples. I'm convinced this faint faint positive is left over trigger, but after 10 days would I still have it in my system?


----------



## Babywhisperer

babylala said:


> Ohh, and I forgot to update you all. I spoke to my RE yesterday - yes, I actually got to speak with him! He made me feel so much better and reminded me of why I decided to go with him in the first place. This is going to be kind of long so if you don't care about large follicles in thin lining please skip!
> 
> He addressed by questions on my large follicle - he said that there's no scientific proof that a follicle can be 'too big' and that they balance follicle size with my hormone levels and my hormones showed I was still gearing up for ovulation. Clomid can also produce larger follicles in some women.
> 
> As for the lining, he said that yes 7.5-8mm lining is the normal range where they start to see greater pregnancy rates; however, linings that are thinner but coupled with estrace & progesterone get your success rates back up to that normal rate. He also said that they prioritize a triple layer lining over the thickness - ideally they'd like to see triple layer and good thickness but that the triple lining trumps the thickness.
> 
> He did say that if this cycle doesn't work he wants to switch me from clomid to femera because of clomid's effect on my lining. I think that's the best decision for us but I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that!
> 
> P.S. - I'm relieved that I'm not the only one dealing with major bloating. I mean, it's super uncomfortable and I've never had it this bad. It's been since my IUI on Monday. I can't tell if it's that gigantic follicle busting that could still be causing this or if it's the effects of clomid/estrace/progesterone. I hate it!

I'm happy to hear you spoke to your RE and got confirmation that you are on the right track for this cycle and that he will change the meds if you aren't successful this go around. Sometimes we need that reassurance.

I woke up feeling very pre-af like...feeling full and crampy like it wants to come. DH really wants this. He said last night he wants another baby so bad. He said if we aren't successful we will just keep trying...I don't think he has any clue the difficulty of leaving work for monitoring (I have to be at work at 7:15, appts are at 7:45 so I come in and leave and come back), the side effects of the meds, the worrying, the fatigue, and how could he. We have a function to go to Sat night and I feel so bloated I have nothing to wear. And I swear everyone I see is prego with #2 inclusing my neighbor who delivered 3 mos before me, my bff who is due late Sept, and they all say they got prego the first month they tried. Grrrrrrrr Ok end rant.


----------



## babylala

Beaglemom your symptoms sound very promising! It doesn't sound like you'll need to worry about when to do IVF!!!

Hearmyprayers - I haven't tested out a trigger so I'm not totally sure but 10 days does seem like it should be gone by then. FX!


----------



## beaglemom

HearMyPrayers said:


> Good morning lovies! I had my first IUI on July 29th (CD16). We had 2 mature follies and 46 million count post wash. IUI went well. I was on 100mg clomid from CD3-CD7 and did 250mg Ovidrel (CD14). I'm currently 9dpiui.
> 
> I took a hpt on 3dpiui August 1st to see where the trigger was at I was 5 days post trigger at that point. I got a positive, it wasn't a strong positive but there was no mistaking it was positive. I didn't do anymore hpt's after that, until yesterday 8dpiui. I was a dollar store cheapie and once I did the test within about 1-2 mins I saw nothing. So I was gonna throw it away but waited till the 3 min mark, and I could see the faintest line. Being I was 10 days post trigger and 8dpiui......could this positive be the result of left of trigger? I'm having tons of AF symptoms right now, cramping, low back pain, sore boobs but only on the sides of my boobs and sore nipples. I'm convinced this faint faint positive is left over trigger, but after 10 days would I still have it in my system?

The trigger for me is gone by 6 days after. But I have seen women who have it in there up until 10 days. I usually try to test it out until no line so I am sure. This time I tested 6 days after & the line was almost invisible, so I stopped testing. I would say keep that test & test again over the next few days. If the line gets darker, you have a good shot at it being a real positive...good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

babylala said:


> Beaglemom your symptoms sound very promising! It doesn't sound like you'll need to worry about when to do IVF!!!
> 
> Hearmyprayers - I haven't tested out a trigger so I'm not totally sure but 10 days does seem like it should be gone by then. FX!

Thanks...I hope so...it is just so hard to tell especially since I am on progesterone. I also cannot make it much past 9 or 9:30 before I am asleep. But that could def be the P effect.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

beaglemom said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovies! I had my first IUI on July 29th (CD16). We had 2 mature follies and 46 million count post wash. IUI went well. I was on 100mg clomid from CD3-CD7 and did 250mg Ovidrel (CD14). I'm currently 9dpiui.
> 
> I took a hpt on 3dpiui August 1st to see where the trigger was at I was 5 days post trigger at that point. I got a positive, it wasn't a strong positive but there was no mistaking it was positive. I didn't do anymore hpt's after that, until yesterday 8dpiui. I was a dollar store cheapie and once I did the test within about 1-2 mins I saw nothing. So I was gonna throw it away but waited till the 3 min mark, and I could see the faintest line. Being I was 10 days post trigger and 8dpiui......could this positive be the result of left of trigger? I'm having tons of AF symptoms right now, cramping, low back pain, sore boobs but only on the sides of my boobs and sore nipples. I'm convinced this faint faint positive is left over trigger, but after 10 days would I still have it in my system?
> 
> The trigger for me is gone by 6 days after. But I have seen women who have it in there up until 10 days. I usually try to test it out until no line so I am sure. This time I tested 6 days after & the line was almost invisible, so I stopped testing. I would say keep that test & test again over the next few days. If the line gets darker, you have a good shot at it being a real positive...good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks! these AF symptoms make me feel like she is going to show up at any time! that's the discouraging part.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> babylala said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom your symptoms sound very promising! It doesn't sound like you'll need to worry about when to do IVF!!!
> 
> Hearmyprayers - I haven't tested out a trigger so I'm not totally sure but 10 days does seem like it should be gone by then. FX!
> 
> Thanks...I hope so...it is just so hard to tell especially since I am on progesterone. I also cannot make it much past 9 or 9:30 before I am asleep. But that could def be the P effect.Click to expand...

P does that to me too, very tired at night. And the dreams!!! Vivid, bizare and makes me second guess myself when I wake up!!


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* What a rude boss! No, he cannot ask you that. Just like an interviewer cannot ask if you are or plan to be pregnant. It&#8217;s a personal question that could lead to the view/opinion of discrimination. What a d*ck. I don&#8217;t swear a lot, but he deserved that. :hugs: I hate when you feel pre-AF in the TWW. It&#8217;s so confusing and heart breaking and, and, and&#8230; I hope that you can enjoy yourself at the function. I understand about the seeing everyone else who just tries and BOOM prego. I hope these are great signs and you have your BFP. 

*beaglemom* I am the same. I don&#8217;t like to share things. I did at my last job and you know what the co-worker said to me. Now, I don&#8217;t tell anyone. With my hormones all messed up, I may actually punch them. :rofl: Those symptoms sound promising. I hope that DH is right and you won&#8217;t need IVF. I do understand waiting but I was told by someone once that vacations come and go, but you shouldn&#8217;t put your dreams on hold for a vacation. At the same time&#8230;.. I have a family vacation tentatively scheduled for early June 2015 so I thought about postponing TTC until January if this doesn&#8217;t work so we could still go BUT&#8230;it&#8217;s a tough call. I hope that you get your BFP and don&#8217;t need to worry about it. :hugs:

*raelynn* and *Babywhisperer* I didn&#8217;t know cold symptoms could be a sign. I had a fever last night. DH was kissing my forehead and/or cheek and was like, &#8220;Woah, woah. You are warm.&#8221; I hope it&#8217;s a BFP and not just a cold. I am not taking cold medicine just in case- will just sleep extra. :thumbsup: I test the 15th! Is it the 15th yet? Lol. 
Babylala I am so glad you were able to talk to your RE and that he made you feel so much better. I love my doc because I can call him daily and he always calls me back and makes me feel better. I wish you could tip your doctor. I am glad that you still have a great shot this month! I hope you don&#8217;t need Femara, but at least you have a plan, it helps to set the mind at ease. 

*HearMyPrayers* it could still be the trigger. I have read of women who have a positive up to 10-12dp. I would keep checking and if the test gets darker it&#8217;s a def BFP and if it keeps getting lighter than it was the trigger most likely. 

Sorry for the long post. Just trying to catch everyone. :hugs: I hope you can be our first BFP!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *Babywhisperer* What a rude boss! No, he cannot ask you that. Just like an interviewer cannot ask if you are or plan to be pregnant. Its a personal question that could lead to the view/opinion of discrimination. What a d*ck. I dont swear a lot, but he deserved that. :hugs: I hate when you feel pre-AF in the TWW. Its so confusing and heart breaking and, and, and I hope that you can enjoy yourself at the function. I understand about the seeing everyone else who just tries and BOOM prego. I hope these are great signs and you have your BFP.
> 
> *beaglemom* I am the same. I dont like to share things. I did at my last job and you know what the co-worker said to me. Now, I dont tell anyone. With my hormones all messed up, I may actually punch them. :rofl: Those symptoms sound promising. I hope that DH is right and you wont need IVF. I do understand waiting but I was told by someone once that vacations come and go, but you shouldnt put your dreams on hold for a vacation. At the same time.. I have a family vacation tentatively scheduled for early June 2015 so I thought about postponing TTC until January if this doesnt work so we could still go BUTits a tough call. I hope that you get your BFP and dont need to worry about it. :hugs:
> 
> *raelynn* and *Babywhisperer* I didnt know cold symptoms could be a sign. I had a fever last night. DH was kissing my forehead and/or cheek and was like, Woah, woah. You are warm. I hope its a BFP and not just a cold. I am not taking cold medicine just in case- will just sleep extra. :thumbsup: I test the 15th! Is it the 15th yet? Lol.
> Babylala I am so glad you were able to talk to your RE and that he made you feel so much better. I love my doc because I can call him daily and he always calls me back and makes me feel better. I wish you could tip your doctor. I am glad that you still have a great shot this month! I hope you dont need Femara, but at least you have a plan, it helps to set the mind at ease.
> 
> *HearMyPrayers* it could still be the trigger. I have read of women who have a positive up to 10-12dp. I would keep checking and if the test gets darker its a def BFP and if it keeps getting lighter than it was the trigger most likely.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Just trying to catch everyone. :hugs: I hope you can be our first BFP!

Yup, what a d--k. Don't even get me started b/c it didn't end there. he told me I was going to be bed ridden....I asked if this was based on his expertise in the field of obstetrics and gynecology :haha:

Your symptoms sound very, very promising. I was the Heat Mizer when I was prego. Like window open in Dec, hot! I barely needed a coat in Nov. And cold symptoms are def a sign. Check out www.countdowntopregnancy.com And you can test sooner than the 15th if you are a day ahead of me. I have my beta on the 15th but will test the 13th. Test the 12th, cmon, stir things up and get that BFP rolling!!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I did another test and the line doesn't seem any lighter or darker but I still see the faintest line!


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> I did another test and the line doesn't seem any lighter or darker but I still see the faintest line!

Get a FRER test!!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> I did another test and the line doesn't seem any lighter or darker but I still see the faintest line!
> 
> Get a FRER test!!!Click to expand...

I guess it would pick up on a FRER seeing as a dollar store cheapie is picking up the faintest line. If this is still trigger and yesterday was sooo faint wouldn't it be gone by today?


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> I did another test and the line doesn't seem any lighter or darker but I still see the faintest line!
> 
> Get a FRER test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it would pick up on a FRER seeing as a dollar store cheapie is picking up the faintest line. If this is still trigger and yesterday was sooo faint wouldn't it be gone by today?Click to expand...

it should be gone....try a FRER. My trigger was gone by 8dpiui


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> I did another test and the line doesn't seem any lighter or darker but I still see the faintest line!
> 
> Get a FRER test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it would pick up on a FRER seeing as a dollar store cheapie is picking up the faintest line. If this is still trigger and yesterday was sooo faint wouldn't it be gone by today?Click to expand...
> 
> it should be gone....try a FRER. My trigger was gone by 8dpiuiClick to expand...

ok! I will try the FRER.....so nerve wracking


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob - by vacation in December, I really just mean time off to relax. I have only really had 1 real vacation this year & my 2nd is in Sept. Most of my time was saved up for if I got pregnant & delivered before Dec...then it turned in to whatever I needed for the RE. So part of me just feels like if I use it all up in Sept for IVF, I will be so run down by January. Plus last quarter is a stressful time at my job.

But then again, I am probably pregnant this go round ;)

HearMyPrayers - this is just me, but I would use the same brand test. If you use one more sensitive, you may get a darker line only because it is moresensitive. If you use the same brand, you have a clear comparison with no other variables. But that is just me.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

beaglemom said:


> Mikihob - by vacation in December, I really just mean time off to relax. I have only really had 1 real vacation this year & my 2nd is in Sept. Most of my time was saved up for if I got pregnant & delivered before Dec...then it turned in to whatever I needed for the RE. So part of me just feels like if I use it all up in Sept for IVF, I will be so run down by January. Plus last quarter is a stressful time at my job.
> 
> But then again, I am probably pregnant this go round ;)
> 
> HearMyPrayers - this is just me, but I would use the same brand test. If you use one more sensitive, you may get a darker line only because it is moresensitive. If you use the same brand, you have a clear comparison with no other variables. But that is just me.

thank you. The dollar store test have never failed me, and its picking up something, the aren't evaps either. Both tests were almost identical from yesterday and today. I'm gonna stick with the same brand and see what happens.


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - I'm with you. I always like to save some vacation for the end of the year when I'm just done with it all.

HearMyPrayers - Sounds good but I agree, keep testing and see if the line gets darker. Good luck!

Mikihob - I also ran really hot when pregnant. I tend to be warm all the time anyway but pregnancy made it worse. Summer was torture with being hugely pregnant and super sweaty! Ugh! Hopefully this is all symptoms for you and not the start of illness.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer*, he puts women on bedrest due to the deep regret they feel after suffering through a night with him. That makes him an expert. :rofl: Oh wait, is that rude?? :haha: :winkwink: I was considering testing early but I wasnt sure if I wanted too. I just may have too. If its a negative, waiting two more days isnt going to make it easier, right? 

*HearMyPrayers* I really, REALLY hope its a BFP!! Keep using the dollar store ones but also do a FRER. When I test (since my history with pee tests is stupid) I use three different ones. One of them is bound to catch something. If the FRER shows up with a faint too, then you could be looking at the real thing. I hope, I hope, I hope. :hugs:

*beaglemom* in December time to relax is great. If you have a stressful job and need to wind down before the stress of preparing Christmas- it's time needed. You don't need to worry, you are pregnant and will be able to relax with your growing belly in December. :thumbup:

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I hope these are good signs and that I am not just crazy. :haha: I hope we all get BFPs this month! We deserve it! :dust:


----------



## JCM

My trigger was still with me for 10 days and I was devasted! Remember I had you all so excited? I only used frers for all of mine. If I remember right, I still had a faint line at 11dpt then at 12 days a real squinter! Then negative blood test. Sooooo this cycle I will be waiting for my blood test. Lol no peeing on anything! I spent way too much money at the rate I was going through them! 
Hearmyprayers, do you get to have a blood test? Try and wait til then if you can! 

Babylala, I love that your RE is so reassuring. Clomid thinned me out too. My RE would scan me and say "yeah I'm just not happy with your lining yet." I'd close my legs and say "I'm not really happy to hear you saying that and my lady parts don't need your negativity!" Haha he's great. I see and talk with my RE at every appt. he actually is the one that does the ultra sounds and if the tech has to do it (I had her once) he hangs out in there with me anyway.
I had my weekly acupuncture/meditation today. Loved it even more than last week. My guy is awesome! Plus he's good looking. Kind of like a thinner version of Ryan gosling. Love him. 
Hi to everyone else! I hope you all are hanging in there! Haven't seen anything from butterfly or Ltruns...thinking of you ladies!

I am going to LA tomorrow for a girls weekend but I'm sure I'll check in on everyone! When I get home, I'm attempting a not so hard core version of the paleo diet...so this weekend is my last eat whatever I want weekend nonstop. Plus, drinks!!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I did 3 tests yesterday all 3 faint faiiiint second line.....this morning (10dpiui/12dpt) a second line again but no darker but perhaps a tad lighter. I started lightly spotting last night. Period cramps. I think I'm out. 

JCM - yeah I can do my betas at 14dpiui but I doubt I will even need to.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *Babywhisperer*, he puts women on bedrest due to the deep regret they feel after suffering through a night with him. That makes him an expert. :rofl: Oh wait, is that rude?? :haha: :winkwink: I was considering testing early but I wasnt sure if I wanted too. I just may have too. If its a negative, waiting two more days isnt going to make it easier, right?
> 
> *HearMyPrayers* I really, REALLY hope its a BFP!! Keep using the dollar store ones but also do a FRER. When I test (since my history with pee tests is stupid) I use three different ones. One of them is bound to catch something. If the FRER shows up with a faint too, then you could be looking at the real thing. I hope, I hope, I hope. :hugs:
> 
> *beaglemom* in December time to relax is great. If you have a stressful job and need to wind down before the stress of preparing Christmas- it's time needed. You don't need to worry, you are pregnant and will be able to relax with your growing belly in December. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I hope these are good signs and that I am not just crazy. :haha: I hope we all get BFPs this month! We deserve it! :dust:

Such an idiot right. I am getting excited for you and Beaglemom!!


----------



## Mikihob

*HearMyPrayers* was it light pink spotting or light brown? Light spotting could be implantation. If you are just now implanting, it would explain why your tests aren&#8217;t getting darker (plus it could still be your trigger). I hope it&#8217;s a BFP and not AF starting early. Mine started two days early last month- totally devastating. Hang in there. :hugs:

*beaglemom* how are you doing? 

*BabyWhisperer* do you have any new, different symptoms? 

*Buttrfly* and *Ltruns* I hope you too are well.


----------



## beaglemom

I think I am driving myself nuts with symptoms. I still feel like a heaviness in my lower belly...sort of like I have to go to the bathroom. It also sort of feels like O or light AF cramping here & there. Also my breats seem sensitive to the touch...just a little. They also seem heavy. I asked my husband about testing early & he said absolutely not.

I also feel emotional off & on. Like last night my husband was on his way home & said he was getting a box of tacos at Taco Bell. I told him to get the deal that included bean burritos. I love the bean burritos. So he came home & said they didn't have that, so he got half hard shell half soft shell tacos in the 12 pack. I said there was another deal that mixes in burritos & he said well that one was only 10...like we need 12! We don't even need 10! I was really hurt & disappointed. He knows how much I love them. I did feel like crying but I just let it go. I know that has to sound like the stupidest story you have ever heard! :)

Work is driving me nuts again...5 o'clock can not get here soon enough!

I really want a positive this month, but I am worried I am reading too much in to the "symptoms".


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Mikihob said:


> *HearMyPrayers* was it light pink spotting or light brown? Light spotting could be implantation. If you are just now implanting, it would explain why your tests aren&#8217;t getting darker (plus it could still be your trigger). I hope it&#8217;s a BFP and not AF starting early. Mine started two days early last month- totally devastating. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> *beaglemom* how are you doing?
> 
> *BabyWhisperer* do you have any new, different symptoms?
> 
> *Buttrfly* and *Ltruns* I hope you too are well.

it was light pink spotting last night and a little this morning, but now its brown. my test this morning is faint still, but I can still see the second line.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Beaglemom - I've been very emotional these last 2 weeks too. I've either cried or feel like I can cry at the silliest things! 

Your story makes me want tacos now!! lol!


----------



## beaglemom

HearMyPrayers said:


> Beaglemom - I've been very emotional these last 2 weeks too. I've either cried or feel like I can cry at the silliest things!
> 
> Your story makes me want tacos now!! lol!

Ha ha...we ate the whole box!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

beaglemom said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom - I've been very emotional these last 2 weeks too. I've either cried or feel like I can cry at the silliest things!
> 
> Your story makes me want tacos now!! lol!
> 
> Ha ha...we ate the whole box!Click to expand...

I don't blame you! I love Taco Bell!


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* I am emotional like that every month for about two weeks due to the Clomid. I have been crying at almost every Star Trek episode! Yes, it was a happy ending but not THAT happy. :cry: :haha: I am sorry that you are feeling so emotional. It must make work all the much harder. I have been trying not to symptom spot but every weird abdomen feeling and everything else makes me wonder. I hope that you are pregnant and I understand wanting to test early and at the same not wanting too. I hope that you can start to feel better soon. Test day is only 5 days away for you! :hugs:

*HearMyPrayers* since it's only light pink and now brown, I would wait and test again on Sun-Mon morning. That could mean you implanted today or yesterday which wouldn't get you a positive for 2-4 days later (so I have been told). I really, REALLY hope its the real thing and not your body playing a mean trick on you. :hugs: 

I also want Taco Bell. I made tacos for dinner last night and they were good, but it's not the same as a Crunchwrap or a Cheesy Gordita Crunch- my favorites. Yum!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *HearMyPrayers* was it light pink spotting or light brown? Light spotting could be implantation. If you are just now implanting, it would explain why your tests arent getting darker (plus it could still be your trigger). I hope its a BFP and not AF starting early. Mine started two days early last month- totally devastating. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> *beaglemom* how are you doing?
> 
> *BabyWhisperer* do you have any new, different symptoms?
> 
> *Buttrfly* and *Ltruns* I hope you too are well.

I have to be bipolar from these meds, I swear. I wake up feeling a full feeling in the uterus, like pre-af, and almost hungover feeling. I need to pee all the dang time, I have moments when I'm standing that I feel like I'm on a boat (not so good when standing on a subway platform), but my favorite side effect of the Endomentrin is that I can't make it past 9:30...It's like someone slipped me a roofie (sp?) at 9pm. And I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow...then I have to get up and pee at least twice a night. I feel nothing but what the progesterone makes me feel.

Hearmyprayers I agree with Mikihob. Be patient. You could've implanted late. My sister-in-law's sister has slow moving eggs and this happened to her.

JCM enjoy your girls trip!

Beaglemom, I know how you feel. Hormones make our emotions pretty irrational. Take a deep breath and know it will get better in that dept when you get your bfp. Your symptoms sound promising!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Thank you ladies! I think I'm just going to enjoy the weekend, NO MORE TESTS! and just wait till sunday/Monday and see what's going on. The brown spotting as stopped all together now.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> *HearMyPrayers* was it light pink spotting or light brown? Light spotting could be implantation. If you are just now implanting, it would explain why your tests arent getting darker (plus it could still be your trigger). I hope its a BFP and not AF starting early. Mine started two days early last month- totally devastating. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> *beaglemom* how are you doing?
> 
> *BabyWhisperer* do you have any new, different symptoms?
> 
> *Buttrfly* and *Ltruns* I hope you too are well.
> 
> I have to be bipolar from these meds, I swear. I wake up feeling a full feeling in the uterus, like pre-af, and almost hungover feeling. I need to pee all the dang time, I have moments when I'm standing that I feel like I'm on a boat (not so good when standing on a subway platform), but my favorite side effect of the Endomentrin is that I can't make it past 9:30...It's like someone slipped me a roofie (sp?) at 9pm. And I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow...then I have to get up and pee at least twice a night. I feel nothing but what the progesterone makes me feel.
> 
> Hearmyprayers I agree with Mikihob. Be patient. You could've implanted late. My sister-in-law's sister has slow moving eggs and this happened to her.
> 
> JCM enjoy your girls trip!
> 
> Beaglemom, I know how you feel. Hormones make our emotions pretty irrational. Take a deep breath and know it will get better in that dept when you get your bfp. Your symptoms sound promising!!Click to expand...

I am dead tired by 9:30 & asleep as soon as in bed. Last night I peed, took 2 sips of water with my vitamins, fell asleep...woke up maybe 2 hours later & had to pee again...but not just a little where you may be able to just sleep through it...I was about to bust. Then again when I woke up for work. I hate not knowing if it is something real or the P. Dull cramping off & on still...very low in my pelvic area.


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> Thank you ladies! I think I'm just going to enjoy the weekend, NO MORE TESTS! and just wait till sunday/Monday and see what's going on. The brown spotting as stopped all together now.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## raelynn

Oh my gosh, I want Taco Bell so bad now! You ladies are making me hungry!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikihob said:
> 
> 
> *HearMyPrayers* was it light pink spotting or light brown? Light spotting could be implantation. If you are just now implanting, it would explain why your tests arent getting darker (plus it could still be your trigger). I hope its a BFP and not AF starting early. Mine started two days early last month- totally devastating. Hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> *beaglemom* how are you doing?
> 
> *BabyWhisperer* do you have any new, different symptoms?
> 
> *Buttrfly* and *Ltruns* I hope you too are well.
> 
> I have to be bipolar from these meds, I swear. I wake up feeling a full feeling in the uterus, like pre-af, and almost hungover feeling. I need to pee all the dang time, I have moments when I'm standing that I feel like I'm on a boat (not so good when standing on a subway platform), but my favorite side effect of the Endomentrin is that I can't make it past 9:30...It's like someone slipped me a roofie (sp?) at 9pm. And I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow...then I have to get up and pee at least twice a night. I feel nothing but what the progesterone makes me feel.
> 
> Hearmyprayers I agree with Mikihob. Be patient. You could've implanted late. My sister-in-law's sister has slow moving eggs and this happened to her.
> 
> JCM enjoy your girls trip!
> 
> Beaglemom, I know how you feel. Hormones make our emotions pretty irrational. Take a deep breath and know it will get better in that dept when you get your bfp. Your symptoms sound promising!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am dead tired by 9:30 & asleep as soon as in bed. Last night I peed, took 2 sips of water with my vitamins, fell asleep...woke up maybe 2 hours later & had to pee again...but not just a little where you may be able to just sleep through it...I was about to bust. Then again when I woke up for work. I hate not knowing if it is something real or the P. Dull cramping off & on still...very low in my pelvic area.Click to expand...

Please test at 12dpiui!! I'm so bad! Most get their bfps that day. It's something like 83% of tests are positive if you are indeed prego. Dull cramping very low is how I felt before my bfp. I wore tampons for 3 days waiting for AF bc it kept feeling like it was coming any minute. I took the test at 2am and didn't even look. I woke again at 5 to pee and looked and saw the second line on the cheapie. I got out the FRER and boom, second line. I hope this is it for you!!

How is everyone else doing this fine Saturday. NY is beautiful and sunny. We have a clambake to go to tonight. I feel like a bloated whale. Nothing fits and I look plump. I had a glass of wine last night and am regretting it today. I feel awful. I feel nauseous and have diarrhea again. I'm crampy and now I'm stuffy. I just want to crawl back in bed. Baby Jack's top 2 teeth are about to cut through and he's not his happy self poor guy. Dh wants to go to the beach, but with my stomach it would be a disaster. I'm going to do my very best not to test until Wed at 12dpiui. This wayif I get a bfn I know I am more than 80% likely to not be prego and I will stop the endometrin. 

Hope everyone is doing well. For testing is it Hearmyprayers then Beaglemom?? I hope this week is full of happy bfps!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks for the encouragement. I really hope this is it. I asked my husband again today & he said absolutely no testing early! It's only because of his b-day. He has never cared when I tested any other month. I said but we bought a 3 pack of tests (clearblue week estimator), plus I have another clearblue I have had forever, plus 1 frer, & some cheapies. If it wasn't his b-day, I would totally defy him & test tomorrow. But we are sticking with the Thurs testing.

Raining here in NC. I got my car serviced & we went shopping...nothing special. Now home waiting until my husband has to go to work. Random 6 hr shift because they are low on coverage. But tomorrow we are going to this food truck rally...basically it is like a fair but just a bunch of food trucks! Should be fun.


----------



## Mikihob

*BabyWhisperer* and *beaglemom* you def have promising symptoms. I think it would be great if we got a week of BFP's! We need it. :flower: 

*HearMyPrayers* I think it's a good idea to wait until Monday. Enjoy the weekend and then get back to baby stressing during the week. 

I wake up at 4am and am bed at 8:30ish pm usually. Lately, I have been having short naps in the afternoon. Last night we went to dinner with DH's contractors and we got home shortly after 7. At 8 DH is like, "Wanna watch a show?" I said no, I wanna go to bed. So we got ready for bed I passed out shortly before 9 and woke up at 8:47. WOW!! I peed twice, 3:22 and 7:20. I still feel tired. :haha:


----------



## beaglemom

Lower back ache today, horrible pimple on my lip...looks terrible...& AF like cramping. Thurs can not get here soon enough.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Lower back ache today, horrible pimple on my lip...looks terrible...& AF like cramping. Thurs can not get here soon enough.

Do you normally cramp in your back before af?

I'm feeling 100% normal. No symptoms of any kind. Clambake was awesome. Beautiful night on the water with great friends. Dh is more eager for Wed to come so I can test than even I am!! I really don't want to disappoint him.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Lower back ache today, horrible pimple on my lip...looks terrible...& AF like cramping. Thurs can not get here soon enough.
> 
> Do you normally cramp in your back before af?
> 
> I'm feeling 100% normal. No symptoms of any kind. Clambake was awesome. Beautiful night on the water with great friends. Dh is more eager for Wed to come so I can test than even I am!! I really don't want to disappoint him.Click to expand...

I do get lower back pain sometimes & the cramps. I don't think I normally get horrible acne. I am just tired of waiting.

Good luck testing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Lower back ache today, horrible pimple on my lip...looks terrible...& AF like cramping. Thurs can not get here soon enough.
> 
> Do you normally cramp in your back before af?
> 
> I'm feeling 100% normal. No symptoms of any kind. Clambake was awesome. Beautiful night on the water with great friends. Dh is more eager for Wed to come so I can test than even I am!! I really don't want to disappoint him.Click to expand...
> 
> I do get lower back pain sometimes & the cramps. I don't think I normally get horrible acne. I am just tired of waiting.
> 
> Good luck testing.Click to expand...

I hear that. Try and stay busy and hopefully this week will fly by.


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I have missed y'all! JCM, you crack me up always with your posts, this time it was the "my lady parts don't need your negativity" comment. :haha: 

I have been AWOL bc 1.) i don't have much to update, and I have been keeping up with y'all but I always read on my phone which is hard to reply on and 2.) bc I was going to wait until I had something to update. 

I'm still in limbo. Last week They drew estradiol to confirm that the thing on my ovary was a follicle. They thought it was a follicle bc it was in the same spot, and it had grown (BARELY) from 10mm to 14/15mm. That is really slow growing if it is a follicle especially considering it was in 7 days with 7.5 mg of femara. Anyways, the estradiol was 50, and they wanted to see it at 150 to confirm a follicle growing/upcoming ovulation. I go back Wednesday to have the RE look again and see where we go from here. Honestly I am going to have a lot of serious and desperate questions when I talk to her. What's the deal with my body and how do we fix it? And, I feel like there are some issues we haven't found yet that may need resolving that are causing these ovary issues. I had a good break down after hearing about the estradiol. Cried pretty good, an "ugly" cry if you will :) for about 15 miles. It was therapuetic really! I don't know how to describe what I feel. It's some sort of weird mis between empty inside, "giving up" and just blank inside. It's not like depression because I feel ok with the fact that we may never conceive and my body may have things really wrong with it. It's almost like acceptance, and just like I threw my hands up in the air and said "ok screw it". I know we can keep trying IUI and move on to IVF one day when we are millionaires (jk but it's pricey for our teacher budgets) but I just kinda feel like what is the point if my body won't cooperate with the meds? So I'm some sort of defeated. Ugh sorry for unloading THAT happiness on everyone! It's not as sad as it sounds, I honestly haven't though much about it, don't care what day I am on, what's going on in my cycles or anything. Just waiting till the next appointment. 

My plan is to stop IUI (for $ and time reasons with work), take a few cycles off and have my thyroid and full blood panel redone to check for hypothyroidism and other issues that can affect fertility ( I am up for my annual gynological exam), We will try naturally (whatever good that will do!) and then maybe do one IUI during school, and save for IVF maybe next summer. Also, I am going to try and go paleo and really really try and get some weight off that I guess I gained doing these treatments?! I run and monitor calorie intake already and have NOT eaten bad at all in the past three months but in three months I have gained around 15 pounds?! That's with me running and lifting weights and biking to work everyday. I don't get that! Anyways, I guess I know by now that "plans" are just an working document full of edits and changes so I hesitate to take any comfort in my "plans". But, that's where I am at right now!! 

JCM when do you get to go back in?
Good luck to Beagle, Babywhisperer and HearMyPrayers as you test this week!

Miki I hope your fatigue gets better! 

Reading all through y'alls symptoms and everything made me realize how much we put ourselves through for this process !! Bloating, gas, moods, fatigue, meds blah! We are some tough and dedicated ladies! It's all worth it in the end. I just tell myself how much easier pregnancy will seem having dealt with all this crap for almost 3 years! Wow, never thought I'd be rounding up to that number.. 

You all deserve the best and I hope to see some BFPS this week!


----------



## beaglemom

Ltruns - believe me, I know how you feel. Although I never went through all the testing & body not cooperating you have. But I have been infertile a long time...& I have gone through so many failed cycles. I think your plan is a good plan. You need to trust your gut & just do what is right for you. Sometimes we just need a break, too. I have also gained weight during all this...however I am not as active as you, so I am sure it is more frustrating for you.

I woke up yesterday with a horrible pain/ache in my lower back. It continued most of the day & I was pretty uncomfortable. We had a long day, so by the time I got home, I didn't want to move. So I laid down on a super hot heating pad & felt much better. Today I have a dull ache, not so bad & hope it stays like this & doesn't get worse. I cannot think of ANYTHING to cause this. I have not lifted anything heavy...not really drinking a lot of soda or tea...I drink water at work & juice at home. The night before, my dogs did crowd me a bit in bed, so maybe that was it. My husband thinks it is a pregnancy sign. My husband says wait until his birthday on Thurs to test...says it is a good omen. I think in the year we have been back trying again, this is the first month I have waited until 14 dpo to test.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.

Are you 12dpiui now? I forget. How are you feeling?

Ltruns, I'm sorry you are frustrated. This process can leave us feeling very defeated. Disappointment in this process can leave me feeling empty, like there is a void. I try not to get into my head too much, BUT it's easier said than done. 15lbs is not a make or break when it comes to ttc, but working out too much might have an adverse effect on it. Definitely have a thyroid panel done. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's last month and have been put on Synthroid. I have gone dairy, gluten, soy and egg free to repair my system as I have leaky gut from antibiotics since I had Lyme. The benefit might not happen immediately, but I need to reduce inflammation in order to get prego. I think you have a great plan, and many have gotten a surprise bfp when they have mentally accepted not focusing on ttc, it probably takes the stress out of it.

Beaglemom, that sounds like a promising symptom. Any blue veins in your chest? That was a clue for me last time. I'm crossing my fingers for a great bday gift for your dh.

Afm, I was bad. I took a test this morning and it was as neg as can be. I think I got a neg last time at 10dpiui, but my gut is really saying we didn't time it right this month. I did the trigger on that Wed and Thurs had ovu pains, and did the IUI on Fri. I have zero symptoms, no blue veins, and feel like if I stopped the Endometrin af would come. I got lucky the first round last time and am very thankful for that. I can't expect to have the same luck this time. I'm wondering if I should take a month off and do aggressive acupuncture and then try again. Or if I should have the RE increase the dose of Gonal F to get more follies. I am not testing until 12dpiui on Wed and if I get a neg I am stopping the endometrin.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.
> 
> Are you 12dpiui now? I forget. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm 13dpiui 14 days past trigger


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.
> 
> Are you 12dpiui now? I forget. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 13dpiui 14 days past triggerClick to expand...

Still a 10% chance you are getting false negatives. How are you feeling?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.
> 
> Are you 12dpiui now? I forget. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 13dpiui 14 days past triggerClick to expand...
> 
> Still a 10% chance you are getting false negatives. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm feeling crampy, like AF is on her way. I think she will be here very soon. I don't feel pregnant, just feel very AF like.


----------



## Ltruns33

Beagle, I love how good a hot heating pad can make cramps and pains feel! I hope your signs are good! I really really hope it is a BFP bc that would be a great birthday present for your DH! 

Babywhisperer I like how you explained about doing dairy, gluten, soy and egg free helped with inflamation. I have read alot about the Whole 30 which I think is wicked strict... but I have read lots of people having underlying health problems they cant seem to fix or explain, and then within the month of eating no dairy, no sugar, no gluten and no additives the health issues seem to be reduced or resolved. (of course minor health issues like IBS, headaches, etc.. not like cancer! lol) Who knows what is in half the stuff we eat and that makes me nervous especially with ttc long term. I'm sure it's not the whole or main cause for anyone bc I see teenagers get pregnant every month who eat hot cheetos and nacho cheese with red bull and drink on the weekends- so clearly diet isn't everything.. but when you've been trying THIS long, it's not going to hurt. That's kind of how I've felt about really going kinda strict whole30 then adding back in certain foods. We eat organic and at home most the time as it is, but you can always tweak things to be healthier! 

As far as the thyroid, I just have a lot of the symptoms, and I know that sucker can control EVERYTHING so if it's out of whack everything else is too. Again, not trying to make up or blame my IF on the thyroid, but I am chronically fatigued, even in the summer when I get good rest- cold, brittle hair/nails and then this weight stuff (which could be related to the butt load of hormones I have going on right now) So we'll see. I heard a nurse prac friend of ours talking about thyroid problems and she said it's one of the single most undiagnosed women's health issues there is. That everyone just thinks they're tired from work or gaining weight bc they're over 35. Who knows! But it's covered, so I'm going to check it out! 

HearMyPrayers, I'm sorry you are feeling out. :( That's never a fun feeling, and the last few days of the TWW always go so slooooow. Hope that you're tests are just wrong and you get a late bfp! 

Good luck to everyone else this week and thanks for being a place to vent and then be lifted up. It's so nice. I am thinking of you all today wherever you are in your fertility battle! My husband always tells me "The greater the struggle the more glorious the triumph".. he's a fball coach and loves to talk about battles and fights and victory.. haha so he's been using some fball coach encouragement on me! I love that he's so involved and supportive.


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> tested yesterday morning with a dollar store cheapie.......slight faint positive again. Bought a FRER took that......stark white negative. Took another dollar store cheapie this morning, there is a shadow of a positive but you can barely see it. I think its safe to say I am out this time.
> 
> Are you 12dpiui now? I forget. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 13dpiui 14 days past triggerClick to expand...
> 
> Still a 10% chance you are getting false negatives. How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling crampy, like AF is on her way. I think she will be here very soon. I don't feel pregnant, just feel very AF like.Click to expand...

That's how I felt before my bfp last time. I hope you don't get af. I hope none of us get af this week. Damn her!!!!

A good friend of mine just confided in me that she's trying for #2. last time she got prego the first month they tried. This should be interesting. All my prego friends have had no issues getting bfp's with #2. it's maddening.


----------



## beaglemom

No blue veins...I went to the bathroom to check...:haha:

Another infertility thing I have thought about is cell phones. My husband has owned a cell phone for at least 15 years. And the majority of that time he puts it where most men do...the front pocket. I don't think it would be 100% the cause...but if the count is already low, it is not helping. I saw a story of a young girl who kept her cell in her bra...she ended up getting breast cancer. Not sure if it was the cause or just increased the growth already there...you never know.

I sort of feel like the world is just sort of on this downward spiral. You ever see the movie Wall-E? Basically we are becoming more lazy, infertility is higher...it is just a strange world. It often makes me concerned when I do have a baby & being sure they are eating the right things.


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> No blue veins...I went to the bathroom to check...:haha:
> 
> Another infertility thing I have thought about is cell phones. My husband has owned a cell phone for at least 15 years. And the majority of that time he puts it where most men do...the front pocket. I don't think it would be 100% the cause...but if the count is already low, it is not helping. I saw a story of a young girl who kept her cell in her bra...she ended up getting breast cancer. Not sure if it was the cause or just increased the growth already there...you never know.
> 
> I sort of feel like the world is just sort of on this downward spiral. You ever see the movie Wall-E? Basically we are becoming more lazy, infertility is higher...it is just a strange world. It often makes me concerned when I do have a baby & being sure they are eating the right things.

I have heard that too about cellphones. Hubby stopped keeping his there for a while, and still takes it out when he doesn't absolutely need to have his there. It IS a crazy world we live in now. :(


----------



## beaglemom

Ltruns33 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> No blue veins...I went to the bathroom to check...:haha:
> 
> Another infertility thing I have thought about is cell phones. My husband has owned a cell phone for at least 15 years. And the majority of that time he puts it where most men do...the front pocket. I don't think it would be 100% the cause...but if the count is already low, it is not helping. I saw a story of a young girl who kept her cell in her bra...she ended up getting breast cancer. Not sure if it was the cause or just increased the growth already there...you never know.
> 
> I sort of feel like the world is just sort of on this downward spiral. You ever see the movie Wall-E? Basically we are becoming more lazy, infertility is higher...it is just a strange world. It often makes me concerned when I do have a baby & being sure they are eating the right things.
> 
> I have heard that too about cellphones. Hubby stopped keeping his there for a while, and still takes it out when he doesn't absolutely need to have his there. It IS a crazy world we live in now. :(Click to expand...

My husband has offered to do the belt thing, but I know he hates it. There is no clear evidence...but makes you think.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Beagle, I love how good a hot heating pad can make cramps and pains feel! I hope your signs are good! I really really hope it is a BFP bc that would be a great birthday present for your DH!
> 
> Babywhisperer I like how you explained about doing dairy, gluten, soy and egg free helped with inflamation. I have read alot about the Whole 30 which I think is wicked strict... but I have read lots of people having underlying health problems they cant seem to fix or explain, and then within the month of eating no dairy, no sugar, no gluten and no additives the health issues seem to be reduced or resolved. (of course minor health issues like IBS, headaches, etc.. not like cancer! lol) Who knows what is in half the stuff we eat and that makes me nervous especially with ttc long term. I'm sure it's not the whole or main cause for anyone bc I see teenagers get pregnant every month who eat hot cheetos and nacho cheese with red bull and drink on the weekends- so clearly diet isn't everything.. but when you've been trying THIS long, it's not going to hurt. That's kind of how I've felt about really going kinda strict whole30 then adding back in certain foods. We eat organic and at home most the time as it is, but you can always tweak things to be healthier!
> 
> As far as the thyroid, I just have a lot of the symptoms, and I know that sucker can control EVERYTHING so if it's out of whack everything else is too. Again, not trying to make up or blame my IF on the thyroid, but I am chronically fatigued, even in the summer when I get good rest- cold, brittle hair/nails and then this weight stuff (which could be related to the butt load of hormones I have going on right now) So we'll see. I heard a nurse prac friend of ours talking about thyroid problems and she said it's one of the single most undiagnosed women's health issues there is. That everyone just thinks they're tired from work or gaining weight bc they're over 35. Who knows! But it's covered, so I'm going to check it out!
> 
> HearMyPrayers, I'm sorry you are feeling out. :( That's never a fun feeling, and the last few days of the TWW always go so slooooow. Hope that you're tests are just wrong and you get a late bfp!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week and thanks for being a place to vent and then be lifted up. It's so nice. I am thinking of you all today wherever you are in your fertility battle! My husband always tells me "The greater the struggle the more glorious the triumph".. he's a fball coach and loves to talk about battles and fights and victory.. haha so he's been using some fball coach encouragement on me! I love that he's so involved and supportive.

GMO's have negative implications for fertility. I have greatly reduced my food from a box factor, and eat very little corn. I shop at Whole Foods and look for the Non-GMO label whenever I can. It has made a difference in how I feel for sure.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> No blue veins...I went to the bathroom to check...:haha:
> 
> Another infertility thing I have thought about is cell phones. My husband has owned a cell phone for at least 15 years. And the majority of that time he puts it where most men do...the front pocket. I don't think it would be 100% the cause...but if the count is already low, it is not helping. I saw a story of a young girl who kept her cell in her bra...she ended up getting breast cancer. Not sure if it was the cause or just increased the growth already there...you never know.
> 
> I sort of feel like the world is just sort of on this downward spiral. You ever see the movie Wall-E? Basically we are becoming more lazy, infertility is higher...it is just a strange world. It often makes me concerned when I do have a baby & being sure they are eating the right things.

Love Walle! I cried like a sap. Evaaaaaa!!!!

Our food supply has gone to crap. Monsanto is the devil and our government can be bought. You go to Jamaica and you see how fruit is supposed to be eaten. You go to Argentina and eat meat and you will never eat anything like it here. Most of the heart disease and other health issues are caused by inflammation, acidic diets. The fact that I get sick from eating it helps me be aware of what I put in my body. Then there is Dh who eats Jiffy Pop, Lemonade, hot dogs and Italian ices whenever he can.


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - Have you been checked for PCOS too? A lot of the symptoms you listed are what I get with PCOS. I don't have the cysts but my hormone levels indicate PCOS. I've also had my thyroid levels checked several times because my thyroid gland is enlarged but everything is ok there.

On the topic of diets, I feel like I need to get stricter with my low carb/low sugar too but it is so hard trying to find the right foods. Why are healthy food so much less convenient?


----------



## beaglemom

I told my husband today we need to do better. He had a free burger at Red Robin, so we went there for lunch. So I said tonight we eat light. I still want to eat the things I enjoy. We added frozen vegatables to replace canned. Fresh just doesn't work in my house...it goes bad. So we have been replacing the really bad stuff. We still aren't super strict. But I have extra weight that I just find gross & I don't like seeing it.


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* I hope the lower back ache is from your uterus stretching. 

*Ltruns* I am glad that you are doing well and I really, REALLY hope that your Estradial numbers look better on Wednesday. I understand the feeling of screw it. I cry sometimes, and I just ugly cry as you call it and just let it flow and flow and flow. Sometimes its once, sometimes its multiple times a day. If you need to cry, let it out. I learned that if you hold it in, after awhile you spend 6+ hours on your couch crying watching Baby Mama (I did that). Now, I cry when I feel the need. If our IUI doesnt work we need to save up for IVF and it might be next summer. I plan to go back to work to make more. Still work on our website from home, but have a full time job too so that we can save, save, save. Its expensive. :hugs: to you. 

*HearMyPrayers* you arent out until AF shows. I suggest you wait it out. If nothing by Friday, take another test. You could be one of the lucky ladies who has to have HCG build up for awhile before it can trigger a positive. Keep your chin up. hugs: 

*Babywhisperer* you could still get a BFP. Test again on 12dp and then I would suggest increasing Gonal F so you can produce more follies. If that doesnt work, you can do the IUI or skip the IUI and do a aggressive acupuncture and then start again. I hope you dont have to worry about all that. 

I have added 50lbs in the past two years while TTC. I hate it!! I had been losing weight so good too, then I stopped BCP and my PCOS took over and had fertility drugs to help. Eating right in Alaska is super hard because the fruit and veggies we get are gross. They are pretty good, but not fresh. They have to get trucked up here and you bring them home and 1-2 days later they are over ripe or bad. Its not the same. I definitely need to get back into eating healthy and exercising. 
I still have a slight cold that isnt progressing past a stuffy nose and sore throat, severe headaches, lower back ache, dull, pressurey, achy cramps in my low abdomen, and fatigue. I blame the back pain on my lifting a 55lb bag of dog food and the rest on Clomid. My breasts are way more sore than usual and hurt bad. I have loads of blue veins too. I had them last month and turned out not to be pregnant. I really hope these signs are good signs. But I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

how is everyone doing? 

I'm 14dpiui no sign of AF yet. Killer sore boobs, strong AF cramps that come and go. But haven't taken anymore tests.


----------



## Babywhisperer

How is everyone feeling??

I feel VERY af like. I have that grinding feeling, been very emotional, weepy, irritable and really just over it. I didn't break down and test this morning, mostly because I feel strongly in my gut that I am out this month. Feeling defeated. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> I feel VERY af like. I have that grinding feeling, been very emotional, weepy, irritable and really just over it. I didn't break down and test this morning, mostly because I feel strongly in my gut that I am out this month. Feeling defeated. It's going to be a long week.

I totally understand what your feeling. Its been a rollercoaster ride off up's and down's this last week for me too. I have a deep feeling I'm out too :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Back pain is much less today but still there. My husband reminded me I moved a desk on Thursday. But the pain didn't start until Sunday...wouldn't think that would be it. Hoping for a positive but also thinking hard to think positive when you have only seen negative after negative.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Back pain is much less today but still there. My husband reminded me I moved a desk on Thursday. But the pain didn't start until Sunday...wouldn't think that would be it. Hoping for a positive but also thinking hard to think positive when you have only seen negative after negative.

I'm dying for you to test!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> I feel VERY af like. I have that grinding feeling, been very emotional, weepy, irritable and really just over it. I didn't break down and test this morning, mostly because I feel strongly in my gut that I am out this month. Feeling defeated. It's going to be a long week.
> 
> I totally understand what your feeling. Its been a rollercoaster ride off up's and down's this last week for me too. I have a deep feeling I'm out too :hugs:Click to expand...

When is your beta? My boobs don't hurt one bit. Just pre af cramping on and off.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> I feel VERY af like. I have that grinding feeling, been very emotional, weepy, irritable and really just over it. I didn't break down and test this morning, mostly because I feel strongly in my gut that I am out this month. Feeling defeated. It's going to be a long week.
> 
> I totally understand what your feeling. Its been a rollercoaster ride off up's and down's this last week for me too. I have a deep feeling I'm out too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When is your beta? My boobs don't hurt one bit. Just pre af cramping on and off.Click to expand...

Technically I could go today as its been 2 weeks since my IUI. I just hate the phone call from the nurse saying I'm not pregnant, it hurts worse then seeing that ugly negative HPT. So I'm gonna wait it out, I may test tomorrow (15dpiui) if I don't get AF. But I'm getting some really strong AF cramps, so I'm not sure. But I do know, I don't "feel" pregnant at all.


----------



## Mikihob

*HearMyPrayers*, *BabyWhisperer* I am sorry that you feel so down and out about this month. Keep your heads up and try to stay positive. AF isn't here yet, you could still get late BFP's. Do you plan to test tomorrow at 12dp Babywhisperer?? 

*beaglemom* I hope that the back pain is from you being pregnant. If moving that desk did strain your back it would have been sore the day after, not three days later. Come on BFP!!

11 dpIUI for me today! Headaches, still have a slight cold, dull AF like cramps and non-AF like cramps, fatigue and weird dreams. I have weird dreams off and on but these are crazy. 

For instance, last night I dreamt that my step-daughter had a baby. After it was born we went to see the baby girl and she looked like she was 6 years old. I was happy that she had a baby, but sad that I didn't. Super strange. Friday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *HearMyPrayers*, *BabyWhisperer* I am sorry that you feel so down and out about this month. Keep your heads up and try to stay positive. AF isn't here yet, you could still get late BFP's. Do you plan to test tomorrow at 12dp Babywhisperer??
> 
> *beaglemom* I hope that the back pain is from you being pregnant. If moving that desk did strain your back it would have been sore the day after, not three days later. Come on BFP!!
> 
> 11 dpIUI for me today! Headaches, still have a slight cold, dull AF like cramps and non-AF like cramps, fatigue and weird dreams. I have weird dreams off and on but these are crazy.
> 
> For instance, last night I dreamt that my step-daughter had a baby. After it was born we went to see the baby girl and she looked like she was 6 years old. I was happy that she had a baby, but sad that I didn't. Super strange. Friday cannot come soon enough.

OMG dreams!!! I had a dream that I got my bfp, went to hospital and delivered a baby that was not the same race as me!! They got my husband's sample mixed up with someone else and it was a nightmare. It was crazy!!!!


----------



## Mikihob

Babwhisperer that is a bizarre dream.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer that is hilarious! Me & my husband joke about that. Also, we are both white, I have pale skin & red hair but my dad's family is Mexican/Spanish. So he & all his siblings have dark skin & black hair...my sister has dark skin. So I always joke that if I had a dark skinned baby he couldn't question it...but it would be bizarre!

I had a slight headache last night...very short. Today I had one earlier...it went away but sometimes I feel like it could come back any minute.

I have weird dreams but it seems I have been having them off & on the past year of TTC. So now I don't really think too much about them except how odd they are. I never think I am pregnant because of them...only because it has become common for me.

I have now been looking up back ache on the TTC boards. Holding on to hope. I think though that it could not have been the desk. It has stayed persistant & the desk wasn't even that heavy. Basically the box was on my door step...I turned it on its side & slid it in the house...So I really didn't lift it more than an inch to get it over the dog gate.

I probably could have wore my husband down about testing early...he seemed ready to give in. But I know he really wants to test on b-day. So really only have to wait one more day. Tomorrow will come & go & Thursday will be here.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Will we just not get af while on Endometrin??


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom you are right, Thursday is almost here. It would be hard to test early when DH's heart is set on his birthday. I hope that you get your BFP!! 

Babywhisperer is Endometrium a Progesterone supplement?? From what I have read you have to stop it before AF can start. Hopefully the other girls in the thread who have taken it can chime in. I hope you can get a BFP!

This will officially be the first time I actually waiting until 14dpIUI to test. Come on August BFP's and April due dates!! Woohoo!!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Will we just not get af while on Endometrin??

Mine is delayed. My nurse said some women can bleed while on it, but I never have. After I test on 14 dpo, I stop...brown spotting starts & AF within 2 days.


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> beaglemom you are right, Thursday is almost here. It would be hard to test early when DH's heart is set on his birthday. I hope that you get your BFP!!
> 
> Babywhisperer is Endometrium a Progesterone supplement?? From what I have read you have to stop it before AF can start. Hopefully the other girls in the thread who have taken it can chime in. I hope you can get a BFP!
> 
> This will officially be the first time I actually waiting until 14dpIUI to test. Come on August BFP's and April due dates!! Woohoo!!

You are one day behind me I think. The other cool thing is if I am pregnant, I will be due around my birthday :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer that is hilarious! Me & my husband joke about that. Also, we are both white, I have pale skin & red hair but my dad's family is Mexican/Spanish. So he & all his siblings have dark skin & black hair...my sister has dark skin. So I always joke that if I had a dark skinned baby he couldn't question it...but it would be bizarre!
> 
> I had a slight headache last night...very short. Today I had one earlier...it went away but sometimes I feel like it could come back any minute.
> 
> I have weird dreams but it seems I have been having them off & on the past year of TTC. So now I don't really think too much about them except how odd they are. I never think I am pregnant because of them...only because it has become common for me.
> 
> I have now been looking up back ache on the TTC boards. Holding on to hope. I think though that it could not have been the desk. It has stayed persistant & the desk wasn't even that heavy. Basically the box was on my door step...I turned it on its side & slid it in the house...So I really didn't lift it more than an inch to get it over the dog gate.
> 
> I probably could have wore my husband down about testing early...he seemed ready to give in. But I know he really wants to test on b-day. So really only have to wait one more day. Tomorrow will come & go & Thursday will be here.

I think you're prego. If you are you will be testing positive now that you have symptoms. 

Endometrin causes crazy and vivid dreams.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer that is hilarious! Me & my husband joke about that. Also, we are both white, I have pale skin & red hair but my dad's family is Mexican/Spanish. So he & all his siblings have dark skin & black hair...my sister has dark skin. So I always joke that if I had a dark skinned baby he couldn't question it...but it would be bizarre!
> 
> I had a slight headache last night...very short. Today I had one earlier...it went away but sometimes I feel like it could come back any minute.
> 
> I have weird dreams but it seems I have been having them off & on the past year of TTC. So now I don't really think too much about them except how odd they are. I never think I am pregnant because of them...only because it has become common for me.
> 
> I have now been looking up back ache on the TTC boards. Holding on to hope. I think though that it could not have been the desk. It has stayed persistant & the desk wasn't even that heavy. Basically the box was on my door step...I turned it on its side & slid it in the house...So I really didn't lift it more than an inch to get it over the dog gate.
> 
> I probably could have wore my husband down about testing early...he seemed ready to give in. But I know he really wants to test on b-day. So really only have to wait one more day. Tomorrow will come & go & Thursday will be here.
> 
> I think you're prego. If you are you will be testing positive now that you have symptoms.
> 
> Endometrin causes crazy and vivid dreams.Click to expand...

Yeh I have been on some form of drug for the past year...so I say that is what contributes to the dreasm...clomid, femara, progesterone, follistim. But the back ache is new. I hope this is it...but I just can't let myself think about it...not yet. Fingers & toes crossed.


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom that would be the greatest birthday present ever!! I like the idea of having an April due date because May is filled with birthdays, plus Mother's Day and my anniversary. Extra plus, we have a family vacation to Washington D.C. tentatively scheduled for June so having a baby to bring a long would be the icing on the cake. I am one day behind you. I am also trying to not let myself think about it too much because it would make a BFN even harder to deal with- especially since we move into IVF next. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> beaglemom that would be the greatest birthday present ever!! I like the idea of having an April due date because May is filled with birthdays, plus Mother's Day and my anniversary. Extra plus, we have a family vacation to Washington D.C. tentatively scheduled for June so having a baby to bring a long would be the icing on the cake. I am one day behind you. I am also trying to not let myself think about it too much because it would make a BFN even harder to deal with- especially since we move into IVF next. :hugs:

My next step will also be IVF. It is hard to think about. I never imagined IVF for me. I used to always be against it...for several reasons...mainly money. But now we can actually manage the cost. I think if this IUI fails I will be really down because I know it was my lost shot before IVF.

So one cool thing is if we are positive, we are bump buddies...if we are negative we are IVF buddies :)


----------



## Mikihob

beaglemom I never thought about that! We would be bump buddies or IVF buddies. That is amazing!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Hey ladies! Hoping all these symptoms are leading up to some bfps!

I had my day 12 check today and have not progressed at all. The doctor that did my ultrasound even asked me if I had even started my meds yet. Ugh! Last month I ovulated so quickly and now it looks like it is going to take a while. I go back Friday to see if anything has progressed. Hopefully things start moving along.


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn I am so sorry that you haven't progressed. Did they change your meds or anything? I hope that you can progress well the next three days and get great results on your u/s. You may be having your IUI next week. :hugs:


----------



## kjg123

Hi ladies! 
Wanted to check in and hear how everyone is doing. I'm in limbo now since I went out of town so I didn't use a trigger or opks or temp so i have no idea how many dpo I am. As of cd13 i had a 23mm follicle (but with only 6mm lining). I hadn't surged that day according to my bloodwork so im hoping I ovulated on cd15 or cd16 but really couldn't tell. We just tried to bd as best as we could while on vaca with the fam. For some reason I get paranoid that I never O'd without a trigger but i dont really know why. 
I figure I'll try and test around thursday or friday since that could possibly put me around 11 or 12dpo. So far i've just had subtle cramping and some headaches but very non-specific type symptoms. trying not to read into them too much. 

HearMyPrayers, Babywhisp, Beagle, and Miki - looks like you guys are all waiting to test to so im keeping fingers crossed and hoping we can see some bfps soon! :)


----------



## Mikihob

kjg123 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Wanted to check in and hear how everyone is doing. I'm in limbo now since I went out of town so I didn't use a trigger or opks or temp so i have no idea how many dpo I am. As of cd13 i had a 23mm follicle (but with only 6mm lining). I hadn't surged that day according to my bloodwork so im hoping I ovulated on cd15 or cd16 but really couldn't tell. We just tried to bd as best as we could while on vaca with the fam. For some reason I get paranoid that I never O'd without a trigger but i dont really know why.
> I figure I'll try and test around thursday or friday since that could possibly put me around 11 or 12dpo. So far i've just had subtle cramping and some headaches but very non-specific type symptoms. trying not to read into them too much.
> 
> HearMyPrayers, Babywhisp, Beagle, and Miki - looks like you guys are all waiting to test to so im keeping fingers crossed and hoping we can see some bfps soon! :)

Cramping and heachaches could be signs. I hope that you caught your O and that you get a BFP this week! It's funny that you always worry you won't O without the trigger because I always worry that I still won't O with the trigger. :haha: :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## JCM

Hey ya'll!!! I'm back from my trip, ready to see some pregnancy news on here! ; ) so good to get away but happy to be home at the same time. I missed my puppies and of course DH...I remembered to take my birth control every single night. Lol even the nights I drank too much. Glad everyone is hangin in there!! Come onnnnn August 25th! I'm ready to start shooting myself up with some fertility drugs!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Raelyn so sorry you are not responding the way you want, but maybe slow and steady wins the race. Keep us posted. 

Welcome back JCM!!

Kig, I hear you about the trigger. Even with the trigger I feel like we didn't time it right this month. 

Ladies I believe I am out. I am very short fused and ready to snap. I have become irritable before at ever since having the baby. According to FF af is due tomorrow even with the 6days of bcp and breakthru bleeding when stopping the bcp. After the baby I immediately went back to my schedule to the day when I was done breastfeeding. So I think I am taking 1 more night of progesterone then testing tomorrow but I know it will be a bfn. I took a test tonight when dh came home and it was stark white. I just know I'm out. Do I even bother with a beta on Fri?


----------



## JCM

I think you should still do your beta. Crazier things have happened!!!


----------



## kjg123

caved today - why have i no self control?? BFN. stark white per usual. ill probably have a heart attack at my first bfp. 

i want to just forget about this month and get over it, but part of me is still wishing it was too early to test. 

babywhisp- sorry for the news. if it were me, i'd still do the beta just to be sure but id probably stop progesterone to speed things up...


----------



## beaglemom

kjg123 said:


> caved today - why have i no self control?? BFN. stark white per usual. ill probably have a heart attack at my first bfp.
> 
> i want to just forget about this month and get over it, but part of me is still wishing it was too early to test.
> 
> babywhisp- sorry for the news. if it were me, i'd still do the beta just to be sure but id probably stop progesterone to speed things up...

You estimate today to be about 10 dpo??? That is way too early.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kjg123 said:


> caved today - why have i no self control?? BFN. stark white per usual. ill probably have a heart attack at my first bfp.
> 
> i want to just forget about this month and get over it, but part of me is still wishing it was too early to test.
> 
> babywhisp- sorry for the news. if it were me, i'd still do the beta just to be sure but id probably stop progesterone to speed things up...

Stopped the endomentrin, bfn this morning. Will start 2x/week acupuncture this week. Not doing beta. If af doesn't come by Sat I will test again, but I got my bfp last time at 12dpiui. Good luck to everyone else. I have a great feeling about this week for you ladies.


----------



## beaglemom

My back still hurts & now this morning a head ache. My husband asked me last night what everything thins about me waiting to test. I said everyone hates you for making me wait...lol!


----------



## Mikihob

*JCM* welcome back! Great job at taking the BCP pills every night. I was horrible at that, even taking Clomid at roughly the right time was almost impossible. Come on August 25th- Woop Woop!!

*Babywhisperer* I am sorry that you got a BFN this morning. If you are indeed pregnant, will stopping the Endometrin still cause a period? :hugs:

*kjg* I am sorry you got a BFN. You said you were roughly 11-12dp?? It could still be early. Wait to test Friday and see what you get. If AF isn't here by then, you aren't out! 

*beaglemom* that is hilarious about DH. I do "hate" him for making us wait. lol. It's sweet he asked though. :thumbup: I can't wait for your BFP Thursday!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I'm out. Started AF spotting last night, horrible cramps. Just waiting for the full blown show. Stark white BFN this morning.


----------



## Mikihob

HearMyPrayers I am so, so sorry you got a BFN. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I'm totally bummed out. Cried a lot. Its just so much work and we put our bodies through so much during these cycles that the mere thought of doing another IUI exhausts me. I think we are going to take a month off then trying again, but I want a break for a month to be normal. Whatever that is! 

I hope you ladies all get your BFP's! if you ladies don't mind I'd love to stick around and follow the outcomes for you all.


----------



## beaglemom

A month off can be very theraputic. We did that (wasn't our choice...just bad timing). But it was really nice.


----------



## Babywhisperer

HearMyPrayers said:


> I'm out. Started AF spotting last night, horrible cramps. Just waiting for the full blown show. Stark white BFN this morning.

Sorry hun, I know the feeling. I don't think we will skip this month as I don't want to be prego in the Summer here in NY...the heat in the subway would kill me. I hope this works soon!

I don't know if af starts spontaneously if you're prego and you stop the progesterone. Anyone know?


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> HearMyPrayers said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. Started AF spotting last night, horrible cramps. Just waiting for the full blown show. Stark white BFN this morning.
> 
> Sorry hun, I know the feeling. I don't think we will skip this month as I don't want to be prego in the Summer here in NY...the heat in the subway would kill me. I hope this works soon!
> 
> I don't know if af starts spontaneously if you're prego and you stop the progesterone. Anyone know?Click to expand...

That question can go different ways. If you are pregnant & are producing progesterone on your own sufficiently, I do not see why your body would start to bleed. But on the other hand, if you have low progesterone quitting the suppository could make your levels go down low enough to not sustain a pregnancy. At least that is how I understand it.


----------



## raelynn

HearMyPrayers - So sorry that you got a BFN. I agree though, a month off can be a big help. As frustrating as the last month was for me since it wasn't my choice to have to cancel a cycle and then have AF a week late, it did give me a chance to stop worrying about every little thing TTC and focus on some other things in my life. It also helped me to come back fresh and be ready to go this cycle. Hopefully, whatever you choose will help you too!

beaglemom - I can't wait to hear your news tomorrow. Hopefully all these symptoms are your BFP coming!

KJG - I agree with the others, it is still early! You're not out yet!

babywhisperer - Sorry for the BFN. If you do end up getting AF, hopefully the acupuncture will be the last piece of the puzzle for you and next round will be the one.

JCM - That is so great you remembered all your BCP I have a tough time remembering anything other than my prenatals. The 25 will be here sooner than you know! So excited for you to get started!

As for me, I'm still just waiting it out until Friday. My OPKs are still pretty light so no idea if anything is happening. I had some cramping yesterday which I usually get around ovulation so hopefully it is follicles starting to grow since they're being so lazy this month. Looking at the positive side though, the IUI round I got pregnant on last time, I didn't ovulate until day 20 something so this is similar to that one with slow growers.


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn that sounds promising. At least now it's similar to your last successful one so you can worry less- slightly. :winkwink: What CD are you today?? 

HearMyPrayers we would love for you to stick around! Sometimes a break is well needed. If my IUI is a bust, we will take some time off prior to IVF. Mostly to save money, but also to put me on birth control for a bit to get rid of PCOS symptoms, lose some weight and hopefully boost IVF success. Breaks are a blessing because your mind can stop constant worrying. Make sure you stay busy during the break. You don't want to spend the whole time being mopey. (As DH tells me). :haha: :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Mikihob said:


> raelynn that sounds promising. At least now it's similar to your last successful one so you can worry less- slightly. :winkwink: What CD are you today??
> 
> HearMyPrayers we would love for you to stick around! Sometimes a break is well needed. If my IUI is a bust, we will take some time off prior to IVF. Mostly to save money, but also to put me on birth control for a bit to get rid of PCOS symptoms, lose some weight and hopefully boost IVF success. Breaks are a blessing because your mind can stop constant worrying. Make sure you stay busy during the break. You don't want to spend the whole time being mopey. (As DH tells me). :haha: :hugs:

Very true! I think I'm going to use the month to focus on myself. Start working out again, soon a class maybe, DO SOMETHING FUN! I need a break from the pressure I put on myself so I'm looking forward to being a little carefree!


----------



## raelynn

Mikihob - I'm CD13 today


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn if you O on CD20 like your first time you would have your IUI roughly next Wednesday. Are you triggering before? I can't wait to hear what your u/s shows, hope it's a great progression!!


----------



## raelynn

Not sure if I'm triggering or not yet. The plan is to use the trigger shot but last time I ended up ovulation without it so they didn't have me do one. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## kjg123

babywhisp and hearmyprayers - so so sorry for the bfns... please stick around and keep posting though! our time will come!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kjg123 said:


> babywhisp and hearmyprayers - so so sorry for the bfns... please stick around and keep posting though! our time will come!

Thank you. I will stay in touch. Came home and started spotting. I've been so keyed up, oily skin, weepy the way I have been before af since I had the baby. It's crazy I haven't had PMS in years and after the baby it came back. I always get a huge burst of energy right before af and I decided to cook an great meal for dh who is working on a major case and taking depositions all day and then working all night to prep for the next days depositions. He's pretty burnt out. I broke down crying about this gorilla Koko's reaction to learning about Robin Williams' passing. For some reason his death has really hit me and a lot of people I know have said the same. It just makes me sad. 

Calling the RE tomorrow as it will be cd1 of full flow. Great. My friend who is due at the end of Sept said she will do acupuncture on me. She said the Hashimoto's is my biggest obstacle now. I hope my GF, DF, EF and SF diet mixed with Synthroid will help. I am due to get blood taken to check my thyroid. 

Beaglemom I am super excited to hear what happens tomorrow! 

Who tests next after that?

Raelyn I'm crossing fingers for you!!


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey everyone! Lots of exciting and hopeful symptom spotting this week! Hope y'all are all doing well. HearMy Prayers and Babywhisperer I'm sorry for the bfn's :( I understand the need to take some time off. I am almost to that point too, I think it's good to take a step away and let the meds cycle out of your system and clear your head from all the appointments and stress. The past week or so has been so horrible for me. Just sadness keeps creeping in at random times! :( I had my annual yesterday at my regular ol gynecologist's office and my dr talked to me about depression! I mean, I know infertility and it's treatments can bring about depressive symptoms, but I don't think I am "depressed". It's hard to tell. She was so good to bring it up and talk about it. She's such a sweet doctor, I really want her to deliver my kids one day- she has brought me so much help and hope and just been everything good a doctor should be. I only see her once a year but she's always sweet! Anyways, I am not up for anti depressants, but AM going to try and keep an eye out in case symptoms worsen. I do acupuncture, essential oils, yoga, and running to help keep me sane and NOT depressed through this process. 

Saw my RE today. So they were expecting to just check my ovaries and see why the follicles weren't growing, but I started AF monday so this ended up being my baseline. I still had the actual RE do it. When she asked how I was doing I just welled up with tears and said "frustrated". WIth everything, my body, the appointments, everything. I told her I just want to know what's wrong so we can fix it. She said, my body is somewhat of an anomoly, but that's what they're there for. She ooh and ahh'd about my lining at this stage and about how fertile my ovaries looked. So that was it for the baseline. BUT, she did talk about the possibility of me being polycystic bc there were a lot of little follicles already starting. She said sometimes having that many can get confusing for one to take over as the dominant one. She didn't say there were too many, but she said they'd look at it. I don't have many of the symptoms (not overweight, regular cycles, no insulin problems, never have had acne, no excessive hair growth) but I hear sometimes you don't have symptoms or cysts like you said* Raelynn*. It's funny that you mentioned it and then she mentioned it. Maybe not a coincidence. I would be pissed to be going for almost 3 years and having no one thought of that yet though! Even with laprascopic surgery and monthly blood draws of every kind. But it's possible and better sooner than later! She recently published a really great study with Texas Tech Women's Reproductive center about women with polycystic ovaries and some dietary changes that were shown in this study to help these women conceive. 8 out of 15 ladies in the study who were ttc got pregnant in the course of the study, and the others who weren't ttc saw significant hormonal and weight changes. She said they wouldn't hurt to try those changes this cycle. The changes are simple but she said had a big impact: unlimited lean meats, veggies, nuts, healthy fats, fruits, whole grains with no corn, no beans, and limited dairy. She said greek yogurt was included in the diet for this study and about 1 oz of cheese but no dairy milk etc. Some ladies showed improvement in pcos symptoms within a week and conceived within one cycle changing nothing about their lifestyle except their diet. She's a huge believer in diet and fertility and I didn't realize what a world renown researcher and professor she was as well as my RE. I'll link the news article about the research but still can't find the actual article. I really like research articles though so I'll link it when I find it. 

Anyways, talking to Dr. Phy was like therapy/consult/emotional support plus a baseline. She was even so sweet as to file this visit as diagnostic and have insurance cover it 100%. I really welled up at that one when I went to pay. So, we have time if everything works out for ONE MORE IUI before school starts, and because my last insemination didn't happen it will be "free" this month. I still have my ovidrel from last month, and the money I didn't use last month will cover this month. In order for all to go well though I HAVE to grow follicles perfectly by 8/21/14 to inseminate before our first day of school 8/25/14. Talk about a hail mary. I am throwing every last ounce of hope I have in this one, but totally not expecting anything so as not tp be crushed if it doesn't work out. 

Anyways, Raelynn let me in on any infor you have about polycustic ovaries and not having many symptoms or what you can do to get pregnant with it. I am not sure I have it, but it seems to add up in some ways. 

Good luck this week to you all.


----------



## Ltruns33

Babywhisperer said:


> kjg123 said:
> 
> 
> babywhisp and hearmyprayers - so so sorry for the bfns... please stick around and keep posting though! our time will come!
> 
> Thank you. I will stay in touch. Came home and started spotting. I've been so keyed up, oily skin, weepy the way I have been before af since I had the baby. It's crazy I haven't had PMS in years and after the baby it came back. I always get a huge burst of energy right before af and I decided to cook an great meal for dh who is working on a major case and taking depositions all day and then working all night to prep for the next days depositions. He's pretty burnt out. I broke down crying about this gorilla Koko's reaction to learning about Robin Williams' passing. For some reason his death has really hit me and a lot of people I know have said the same. It just makes me sad.
> 
> Calling the RE tomorrow as it will be cd1 of full flow. Great. My friend who is due at the end of Sept said she will do acupuncture on me. She said the Hashimoto's is my biggest obstacle now. I hope my GF, DF, EF and SF diet mixed with Synthroid will help. I am due to get blood taken to check my thyroid.
> 
> Beaglemom I am super excited to hear what happens tomorrow!
> 
> Who tests next after that?
> 
> Raelyn I'm crossing fingers for you!!Click to expand...


I have been so sad about Robin Williams too! He was a huge part of my childhood movie experience plus loved his movie roles in my teen years in Good Will Hunting and Dead Poets! 

Good luck with acupuncture and with getting your thyroid figured out. Sorry you have that as an added worry!


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - So sorry you're starting things all over again but glad your doctors have been helpful. Thanks for posting the diet too. I would love to see the article once you find the link. The diet is pretty much what I follow now so at least I'm doing something right. I have a lot of follicles at the start too. My baseline count is always way high. Hopefully it will get you on the right track to figure all this out now.


----------



## beaglemom

Negative


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey everyone! Lots of exciting and hopeful symptom spotting this week! Hope y'all are all doing well. HearMy Prayers and Babywhisperer I'm sorry for the bfn's :( I understand the need to take some time off. I am almost to that point too, I think it's good to take a step away and let the meds cycle out of your system and clear your head from all the appointments and stress. The past week or so has been so horrible for me. Just sadness keeps creeping in at random times! :( I had my annual yesterday at my regular ol gynecologist's office and my dr talked to me about depression! I mean, I know infertility and it's treatments can bring about depressive symptoms, but I don't think I am "depressed". It's hard to tell. She was so good to bring it up and talk about it. She's such a sweet doctor, I really want her to deliver my kids one day- she has brought me so much help and hope and just been everything good a doctor should be. I only see her once a year but she's always sweet! Anyways, I am not up for anti depressants, but AM going to try and keep an eye out in case symptoms worsen. I do acupuncture, essential oils, yoga, and running to help keep me sane and NOT depressed through this process.
> 
> Saw my RE today. So they were expecting to just check my ovaries and see why the follicles weren't growing, but I started AF monday so this ended up being my baseline. I still had the actual RE do it. When she asked how I was doing I just welled up with tears and said "frustrated". WIth everything, my body, the appointments, everything. I told her I just want to know what's wrong so we can fix it. She said, my body is somewhat of an anomoly, but that's what they're there for. She ooh and ahh'd about my lining at this stage and about how fertile my ovaries looked. So that was it for the baseline. BUT, she did talk about the possibility of me being polycystic bc there were a lot of little follicles already starting. She said sometimes having that many can get confusing for one to take over as the dominant one. She didn't say there were too many, but she said they'd look at it. I don't have many of the symptoms (not overweight, regular cycles, no insulin problems, never have had acne, no excessive hair growth) but I hear sometimes you don't have symptoms or cysts like you said* Raelynn*. It's funny that you mentioned it and then she mentioned it. Maybe not a coincidence. I would be pissed to be going for almost 3 years and having no one thought of that yet though! Even with laprascopic surgery and monthly blood draws of every kind. But it's possible and better sooner than later! She recently published a really great study with Texas Tech Women's Reproductive center about women with polycystic ovaries and some dietary changes that were shown in this study to help these women conceive. 8 out of 15 ladies in the study who were ttc got pregnant in the course of the study, and the others who weren't ttc saw significant hormonal and weight changes. She said they wouldn't hurt to try those changes this cycle. The changes are simple but she said had a big impact: unlimited lean meats, veggies, nuts, healthy fats, fruits, whole grains with no corn, no beans, and limited dairy. She said greek yogurt was included in the diet for this study and about 1 oz of cheese but no dairy milk etc. Some ladies showed improvement in pcos symptoms within a week and conceived within one cycle changing nothing about their lifestyle except their diet. She's a huge believer in diet and fertility and I didn't realize what a world renown researcher and professor she was as well as my RE. I'll link the news article about the research but still can't find the actual article. I really like research articles though so I'll link it when I find it.
> 
> Anyways, talking to Dr. Phy was like therapy/consult/emotional support plus a baseline. She was even so sweet as to file this visit as diagnostic and have insurance cover it 100%. I really welled up at that one when I went to pay. So, we have time if everything works out for ONE MORE IUI before school starts, and because my last insemination didn't happen it will be "free" this month. I still have my ovidrel from last month, and the money I didn't use last month will cover this month. In order for all to go well though I HAVE to grow follicles perfectly by 8/21/14 to inseminate before our first day of school 8/25/14. Talk about a hail mary. I am throwing every last ounce of hope I have in this one, but totally not expecting anything so as not tp be crushed if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Anyways, Raelynn let me in on any infor you have about polycustic ovaries and not having many symptoms or what you can do to get pregnant with it. I am not sure I have it, but it seems to add up in some ways.
> 
> Good luck this week to you all.

Sounds like you have an awesome Dr with a lot of compassion. Diet is huge for fertility. I hope the Hail Mary works. The good news is I have a friend with PCOS and with diet she has conceived 3 kids. It can happen once treated. Good luck hun.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Negative

No f-ing way. I'm sorry hun. Please don't lose hope. I had a good cry last night, hormones took a dip, on cd1 now and truly feel that acupuncture and diet will help me. Sending you hugs.


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks. I plan to stop the P & test again tomorrow. I found a grant online. I am not sure if I will qualify but I am going to apply. They make a decision early October. So I am going to put my efforts in to getting that paperwork in...in the meantime I will relax & try to work out more to lose some weight. I have not decided if I will do IVF once I hear back from the grant or wait until January. The only issue now is my IVF treatments overlapping with the holidays. I do not want my stuff to interfere with other people's time off. I usually do not take time for Thanksgiving or Christmas except when the bank is closed.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh & more cramping today & my back feels fine...even after moving furniture last night to clean...Figures.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

beaglemom said:


> Negative

:hugs: don't lose hope!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I've been really bummed out too over Robin Williams passing. I just read the post from his Assistant's husband and I broke down in tears. This man was so loved by so many, but what he was struggling with internally must have been so hard on him, its just so very sad. 

I find my clomid cycles I am always a hormonal mess. I get anxiety, weepy, bitchy, you name it. Its just a drag. 

How do you ladies stay motivated? I really want to focus on my diet and exercise and really start making a better effort, but I can't for the life of me find the motivation AT ALL! I feel exhausted all the time, tired etc. I know with diet and exercise that will improve but I just can't seem to find the push to eat better and get my ass off the couch!


----------



## beaglemom

It is definitely hard to get & stay motivated. I am always so tired & get get on the couch as soon as I get home...but I am trying to get motivated to at least walk 15 minutes a day on my treadmill.

So I don't know if your husbands (significant others) get PMS...mine def does. Now it seems my boss has it too. So every second today I feel like one of us is going to bite the other's head off. Not so great with my current mood.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* I am sorry that AF is brining you such bad PMS. I was also saddened by Robin Williams passing. He has always been one of my favorite actors. I am glad that you will be getting bloodwork and meeting with your RE right away. 

*Ltruns* I hope that you can have a great progression this cycle. My neighbor has PCOS but only has cysts, she doesnt have all the other symptoms either. She had to use Clomid for her first two and then just OPKs after that. She always had to try for a few months because her body doesnt always work. That diet sounds wonderful. I would love to give it a shot. I hope that you progress in time for an IUI prior to school starting. Thats great thats its kinda free since you already had the money. How many u/s will you get between now and then? 

*beaglemom*, I am so, so sorry that you got a BFN. I was really hoping it would be a BFP. I even told DH we would have our first thread BFP today. How are you holding up? I hope you can qualify for the grant to do IVF. I will be applying for grants too if this is a BFN. Plus, we will take some 401K money and maybe sell some company shares so we can afford 1 IVF. It would probably around the same time you do it. January-ish. I understand not wanting to do it over the holidays. I couldnt imagine getting a BFN right before Thanksgiving or Christmas. How emotional I get, it would for sure lower the happiness in the room. I cant believe your back is fine now. I wonder if it was a hormone thing or something. :hugs: :hugs: 

*HearMyPrayers* my PCOS combined with Clomid has taken ALL my motivation. I used to work out every day, eat healthy and try to keep going. After starting Clomid again, its all gone. Its everything I have to even wake up to face the day. I know that my motivation will return once I am on BCP and can lose some weight, but until then, I really dont have any advice for you. All I can think of is maybe get a workout buddy. Even if you both just work out at home- call each other before the workout and after. Its a great motivator to have a friend with you.


----------



## beaglemom

If the grant doesn't work out we plan to borrow against the 401K. You should look in to that option rather than taking a distribution. You pay like a regular loan & no penalties or anything. We also have a stock option but we would be required to pay taxes on the distribution. And our 401K & stock is set up as our emergency money/retirement money. But we will use it if we have to as a last resort.


----------



## JCM

I caught beagle on our other board already but again...I'm not counting you out! 

So sorry babywhisperer! I hate those cd1 nights with the huge random cry. Usually I sit in the bath with a glass of wine. Ugh. Big hugs.

Ltruns, it's like you're in my mind! Haha get outta there! Remember I was talking paleo diet? Well my acupuncture is a psycho about diet and fertility. I've been doing a lot of reading on it. My problem is I'm soooo picky and I don't cook. So basically I have a HUGE problem. Lol so great this one is "free". Your RE sounds amazing. What a nice woman. I argue with DH about having pcos even though all I have are cysts. I hate baselines because there they are...waiting for me every single time. He says cysts are normal and I'm fine. I hate that he's a doctor sometimes. He just brushes things off. He says he does it so I don't freak out. Well, I freak out anyways so at least be on my side!!! So, by the time you have your next iui I will be done with bcps. I like that countdown. : )

Miki, are you testing next? 

Hi to Babylala and butterfly!


----------



## raelynn

beaglemom - I'm so sorry you got a negative. I thought for sure this was it for you. Hopefully you're just one of those late BFPs and it is still coming.

Mikihob - You sound just like me. I struggle so much just to wake up in the morning and feel so tired all day. It is so tough to find motivation. I used to run regularly but then stopped when hubby hurt his back and just can't seem to get back into it.

JCM - I can't imagine struggling with cysts each time. Any setback is so frustrating! So glad you're coming up to the end of your BCPs soon and can get things rolling again.


----------



## Mikihob

*beaglemom* that is a great idea, borrow against the 401K. That saves on those wretched taxes. I would rather use grants or share money or saved money than touch the 401K. We already did a distribution for TTC and its all gone with no BFP. Really wanting to avoid it this time around. 

*JCM* I test tomorrow morning at 5am!! EEEK! Nervous, excited, hopeful, cynical. Less than a day left!


----------



## JCM

We borrow from our 401 as well. Much better to borrow from ourselves I guess!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *beaglemom* that is a great idea, borrow against the 401K. That saves on those wretched taxes. I would rather use grants or share money or saved money than touch the 401K. We already did a distribution for TTC and its all gone with no BFP. Really wanting to avoid it this time around.
> 
> *JCM* I test tomorrow morning at 5am!! EEEK! Nervous, excited, hopeful, cynical. Less than a day left!

Good luck, break this chain of bfn's...crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## HearMyPrayers

beaglemom said:


> It is definitely hard to get & stay motivated. I am always so tired & get get on the couch as soon as I get home...but I am trying to get motivated to at least walk 15 minutes a day on my treadmill.
> 
> So I don't know if your husbands (significant others) get PMS...mine def does. Now it seems my boss has it too. So every second today I feel like one of us is going to bite the other's head off. Not so great with my current mood.

I think I'm going to just try and take baby steps and not just fully throw myself into cause that's when it all goes to sh*t lol. 

Today I'm more serene, not as bad as yesterday. I was raging yesterday. Just horrible cramps all day today. I say just take a breather, go for a quick walk around the office if you feel things are getting a little tense. :hugs:


----------



## HearMyPrayers

[B said:

> HearMyPrayers[/B] my PCOS combined with Clomid has taken ALL my motivation. I used to work out every day, eat healthy and try to keep going. After starting Clomid again, its all gone. Its everything I have to even wake up to face the day. I know that my motivation will return once I am on BCP and can lose some weight, but until then, I really dont have any advice for you. All I can think of is maybe get a workout buddy. Even if you both just work out at home- call each other before the workout and after. Its a great motivator to have a friend with you.

PCOS symptoms have really crept up on me lately. I've put on about 25 lbs in a year and a half. I was 139lbs when we got married (3 yrs ago November) and now I'm 165lbs. :cry: But ever since I went on clomid which was 2 years ago, I've just never felt the same. I almost feel like I don't own my body anymore, and I use to be so intone with myself. Its so weird the effects of hormones on almost every aspect of your well being. I dunno its like a one two punch every time you turn around in the struggle lol.


----------



## Mikihob

HearMyPrayers I hear you on the one-two punch and the not knowing your own body. It's tough putting your body and mind through so much and then losing control of it all. I wish I could get my body back, be "normal" and have babies. Of course, we all wish that don't we. :hugs:


----------



## Ltruns33

Mikihob said:


> *beaglemom* that is a great idea, borrow against the 401K. That saves on those wretched taxes. I would rather use grants or share money or saved money than touch the 401K. We already did a distribution for TTC and its all gone with no BFP. Really wanting to avoid it this time around.
> 
> *JCM* I test tomorrow morning at 5am!! EEEK! Nervous, excited, hopeful, cynical. Less than a day left!


Good luck miki!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello to all! Sorry have been MIA...emotionally and physically exhausted and haven't been up to posting but have kept up with reading the posts and thinking of you all!
Good luck to all...I know testing is coming up! Hoping for you miki

Welcome hearmyprayers

I'm going to try to catch up this weekend :)


----------



## Mikihob

BFN. :cry: :cry: :cry: Devastated AGAIN. I made DH late for work cause I was crying so hard and he was trying to comfort me. I think it's harder on him since we have to use DS that he feels like my heartbreak is his fault. :cry: Today is going to be a rough, rough day. 

Next step is birth control for a couple months, starting a new job soon to help save for IVF. We plan to do a 401K loan as well, but we need the extra money for savings, our vacation next year and for paying back the loan. If we can pay extra each month, we can not only get more out but pay it off faster. 

I have this gut wrenching feeling that I will never have my dream of being a mother. I always wanted 3 girls and 3 boys (don't ask me why, I have never been able to explain it). I never imagined I would fight so hard for 1. 

Thanks for being here for me and supporting me ladies. :hugs: I will definitely still be here to watch for and support you all. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> BFN. :cry: :cry: :cry: Devastated AGAIN. I made DH late for work cause I was crying so hard and he was trying to comfort me. I think it's harder on him since we have to use DS that he feels like my heartbreak is his fault. :cry: Today is going to be a rough, rough day.
> 
> Next step is birth control for a couple months, starting a new job soon to help save for IVF. We plan to do a 401K loan as well, but we need the extra money for savings, our vacation next year and for paying back the loan. If we can pay extra each month, we can not only get more out but pay it off faster.
> 
> I have this gut wrenching feeling that I will never have my dream of being a mother. I always wanted 3 girls and 3 boys (don't ask me why, I have never been able to explain it). I never imagined I would fight so hard for 1.
> 
> Thanks for being here for me and supporting me ladies. :hugs: I will definitely still be here to watch for and support you all. :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry hun. Have you heard of crowd funding like Kickstarter? I've heard people try and get people to donate for causes. I bet you could raise some money that way, maybe not a ton, but enough to help offset the cost.

This was my first af after stimming and oh boy is it bad. The dr said it's from the Gonal F as it thickens the lining. I went for my baseline blood and u/s this morning and will start again tonight stimming with a higher dose. Last time I had 3 mature follicles and they hope a higher dose will get me there. 

The weather here is Fall like, nice breeze, no humidity, 70 degrees and I am working from home today. I haven't stopped since I got back from maternity leave in March. I plan to get things done later and go to a restaurant on the water for an early dinner w/ the baby and dh. 

Keep the faith ladies, you will get your bfps. I really think acupuncture got us our bfp last time. I stimmed so well, had no side effects really and my whole pregnancy was a breeze because of acupuncture. I am starting back up this weekend. It balances me out and promotes blood flow to the ovaries. It also relaxes me. it's better than Xanax!!

I am keeping you all in my thoughts. maybe the change of seasons or the energy from these awesome super moons will help us for the next cycle. xo


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> BFN. :cry: :cry: :cry: Devastated AGAIN. I made DH late for work cause I was crying so hard and he was trying to comfort me. I think it's harder on him since we have to use DS that he feels like my heartbreak is his fault. :cry: Today is going to be a rough, rough day.
> 
> Next step is birth control for a couple months, starting a new job soon to help save for IVF. We plan to do a 401K loan as well, but we need the extra money for savings, our vacation next year and for paying back the loan. If we can pay extra each month, we can not only get more out but pay it off faster.
> 
> I have this gut wrenching feeling that I will never have my dream of being a mother. I always wanted 3 girls and 3 boys (don't ask me why, I have never been able to explain it). I never imagined I would fight so hard for 1.
> 
> Thanks for being here for me and supporting me ladies. :hugs: I will definitely still be here to watch for and support you all. :hugs: :hugs:

I will be right with you with IVF. I am hoping I can do it mid October...at least starting the process. Do not feel like it will never happen. You have an awesome shot with IVF.


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Mikihob said:


> BFN. :cry: :cry: :cry: Devastated AGAIN. I made DH late for work cause I was crying so hard and he was trying to comfort me. I think it's harder on him since we have to use DS that he feels like my heartbreak is his fault. :cry: Today is going to be a rough, rough day.
> 
> Next step is birth control for a couple months, starting a new job soon to help save for IVF. We plan to do a 401K loan as well, but we need the extra money for savings, our vacation next year and for paying back the loan. If we can pay extra each month, we can not only get more out but pay it off faster.
> 
> I have this gut wrenching feeling that I will never have my dream of being a mother. I always wanted 3 girls and 3 boys (don't ask me why, I have never been able to explain it). I never imagined I would fight so hard for 1.
> 
> Thanks for being here for me and supporting me ladies. :hugs: I will definitely still be here to watch for and support you all. :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry! please try and keep your head up, its so hard sometimes I know but please don't lose the faith! Sometimes its the best things that we have to wait the longest for. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Oh mikihob, I'm so sorry! It is a perfectly normal reaction to grieve though. This whole process is so tough on not just our bodies but also our emotions. Take some time for you. I'm glad you have a plan too so that you know what you're working toward. IVF will give you a better chance and hopefully that will be the key.

Babywhisperer - The weather is fall-like here too. I love it! Your plans for the day sound amazing. I work from home now too but at night so I'm trying to enjoy the day before I have to work.

As for me, I had another follicle check and bloodwork this morning. I finally have a follicle growing. It was around 12mm. Still waiting for the call for my bloodwork. The ultrasound doctor told me to come back in another 3 days but I'm waiting to hear from my nurse because this is the spot we were in last time and when we waited 3 days I ovulated early. I'm going to request coming in earlier if she doesn't already tell me to.


----------



## Mikihob

*Babywhisperer* that is a good idea. I created a donations page at the suggestion of a friend in another thread with Go Fund Me and she was the only donator. Its been active for over 1 year and no bites. Do you think Kickstarter would be more successful? Its really rainy here today. We have had a rainy summer. It probably means we will have a wicked winter. Sigh. :wacko: Enjoy the day with Dh and baby. 

*raelynn* I would def talk about coming in earlier. They say the follicles grow 1-2mm each day, so after three days you could be at 18mm and ovulate- just like last month. Hopefully they can see you Sunday and Monday if need be. I hope this is your month!!


----------



## beaglemom

Mikihob said:


> *Babywhisperer* that is a good idea. I created a donations page at the suggestion of a friend in another thread with Go Fund Me and she was the only donator. Its been active for over 1 year and no bites. Do you think Kickstarter would be more successful? Its really rainy here today. We have had a rainy summer. It probably means we will have a wicked winter. Sigh. :wacko: Enjoy the day with Dh and baby.
> 
> *raelynn* I would def talk about coming in earlier. They say the follicles grow 1-2mm each day, so after three days you could be at 18mm and ovulate- just like last month. Hopefully they can see you Sunday and Monday if need be. I hope this is your month!!

Depending on how open you are with a donation page, you could always promote it on Facebook. But it is a very private issue, so depends on if you want to share that with your facebook world. Maybe you could also hold local fundraising. Like bbq or cook outs. If you have a lot of community involvement, you could very easily make money this way...although maybe not so much with fall/winter coming.


----------



## raelynn

I think all these ideas are great for funding! It sucks that infertility treatment comes down to money so much. That is what made us switch to DS so quickly, we didn't want to waste so much money on TESE operations and IVF when they had such a high likelihood of failure because of DH's azoospermia. 

My nurse finally called and said my doctor wanted me to come back in 3 days. My estradiol level was lower than last time when we missed ovulation. But, I would kick myself if I sat back and waited the 3 days again and we missed it so I requested to come in Sunday instead. I'd much rather have to go through an extra appointment than miss it again.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> I think all these ideas are great for funding! It sucks that infertility treatment comes down to money so much. That is what made us switch to DS so quickly, we didn't want to waste so much money on TESE operations and IVF when they had such a high likelihood of failure because of DH's azoospermia.
> 
> My nurse finally called and said my doctor wanted me to come back in 3 days. My estradiol level was lower than last time when we missed ovulation. But, I would kick myself if I sat back and waited the 3 days again and we missed it so I requested to come in Sunday instead. I'd much rather have to go through an extra appointment than miss it again.

I think that should work out well. Are you also using opks at home?


----------



## Ltruns33

I'm so sorry miki and everyone for the disappointments lately. :( like y'all said, it's beyond unfair that infertility and the treatments needed to conceive are considered "elective". That's so antiquated and not right. It both saddens me and angers me. I'm sorry. 

Raelynn I think it was smart for you to push for an earlier appointment. You know you're body best! 

I am doing 10 days of femara this time, I forgot to tell y'all that. The RE thinks a lower dose for longer will help my slow growing eggs. Here's an article I found on it. I think it helps regarding the pcos idea.. Which u really hope isn't the case with me, but it may be.. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18706549/

I can't find the article about the diet- but she said she uses the term "diet" as in what you eat, but NOT in the way you'd think diet like restricting calories. Here's the news article for it. 

https://m.lubbockonline.com/local-n...-polycystic-ovary-syndrome-patients#gsc.tab=0

She only told me no corn or corn products, no white breads/pastas/potatoes, very limited dairy and artificial sugars. Unlimited nuts, healthy fats, lean proteins, fruits and veggies. The way she described said to eat low glycemic foods and watch sugars bc of insulin in pcos patients. Hope that helps!


----------



## kjg123

AF got me today :(
The one upside this cycle is I only burned through ONE hpt. That is some kind of record for me!

Not sure what the next step is for me. I have only done 2 femara cycles so I think it reasonable to try one more. If it's a no go, I think I will take a little break too :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Miki I think kickstarter gets more views. I would try making a YouTube video to try and promote it as well. 

Friday was great. I got a lot done and managed to do some work. I rarely work from home but needed a break from the office bs. We managed to get to the beach on Sat too which was awesome. I had my u/s and bloodwork done. The RE said 3 nights of 200units of Gonal F in hopes of getting more follicles. We watched a movie Fri and Sat and kept it low key which was perfect. Today we cleaned the house, dh went into the office for a few hrs, my Dad watched the baby so I could get a pedi and I went food shopping. The extra day out of the office made it feel like a long weekend. The nonsense going on there is stressful and draining. I just needed a break. 

Thought about you ladies a lot. It's amazing to me that so many struggle with this. It angers and upsets me because I know it's not just age. Our food supply, water, environment all have negative impacts on fertility. The one takeaway is that the better I take care of myself the more of a chance I have to get prego. I am going back to yoga. I need balance and an outlet for the stress. I have the diet part down pat. I'm eating better and feeling better. I hope this helps me not just get prego but keeps me healthy and energized. I need to take better care of myself period. Work all too often consumes me and then I have the baby and dh. I have zero me time. The pedi was a nice break but I think if I can make yoga 3 times a week I will be the better for it. 

Does anyone do yoga or meditate?


----------



## beaglemom

I did hot yoga and really enjoyed it. I don't think it is so great when TTC.


----------



## Ltruns33

I love yoga! Its part of my weekly routine, ahh I look forward to it every Saturday! I do coffee and yoga with a friend. I love it!


----------



## raelynn

Ultrasound today showed my lead follicle at 18.8. They thought originally I would trigger tonight but they're going to let it mature more and I go back in tomorrow. Hopefully if I ovulate between then we'll still do IUI since we know when it happens now. I've been very crampy tonight so we shall see.


----------



## SAKS

Hi Ladies!
I apologize for the long MIA! I tried to read back as much as I could. God bless all of you. After my failed IUI, I had another exam (Sonohysterogram). The doc found a naturally-formed agent in my uterus. It's acting like a "natural IUD." I will have surgery in a couple of weeks to remove it. It's wild! All these years...and I didn't know my body was blocking my pregnancies. Glory to God for the revelation! Since I can't sit back and do nothing, I've been temping, charting, and using OPKs. Why not...miracles do happen. :) I will try to be more active in this forum and keep you updated. Thanks for listening/reading! 
-God bless us all.


----------



## Mikihob

*kjg* I also used only 1 hpt. It is a record for me too. :hugs: Sorry you got a BFN. I agree, one more. Are you responding to the Femara well? Do they need to change the doseage or anything? Hope this cycle gets you your BFP! 

*raelynn* 18.8 is good. Hopefully letting it go one more day, then triggering will help you get your BFP! Let us know how your appt went. 

*SAKS* I am so sorry that you have a natural birth control. How bizarre. I never knew that could happen. I hope the surgery goes well and it fixes the issue right away. Now maybe you can get pregnant naturally and not need fertility drugs or treatments. Keep us updated on your appt and the sugery date. :hugs: 

As for me, worst AF in a long time. Very painful. Friday AF was due, instead I had debilitating cramps, but no flow. GRR. Saturday, I brown spotted ALL day. No clots, just dark brown when I wiped. Sunday flow. Then it eased up. This morning, dark red and loads of clots. I am very crampy and have no motivation to live. :haha: I hate it. I can't figure out why it's so bad. Oh well. 

I updated my donations page and got a donation from my Aunt who I haven't seen in 15 years! She donated $1,000 and my total donations earned is $1,100. It's a step closer. Babywhisperer a YouTube video sounds great. I should do that. Thanks for idea!! 

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## SAKS

Thank you so much, Miki! I appreciate your kindness. I will let you know when I'm going in. :) I agree. I believe I will be super fertile after the surgery. Glory to God! 
-I am sorry your AF is so different and painful this time. May God heal you immediately! 
What a blessing from your aunt! Halelujah! What a sweet gesture and blessed gift! God bless her! Link us to your YouTube video after you make it. :)
-God bless us all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *kjg* I also used only 1 hpt. It is a record for me too. :hugs: Sorry you got a BFN. I agree, one more. Are you responding to the Femara well? Do they need to change the doseage or anything? Hope this cycle gets you your BFP!
> 
> *raelynn* 18.8 is good. Hopefully letting it go one more day, then triggering will help you get your BFP! Let us know how your appt went.
> 
> *SAKS* I am so sorry that you have a natural birth control. How bizarre. I never knew that could happen. I hope the surgery goes well and it fixes the issue right away. Now maybe you can get pregnant naturally and not need fertility drugs or treatments. Keep us updated on your appt and the sugery date. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, worst AF in a long time. Very painful. Friday AF was due, instead I had debilitating cramps, but no flow. GRR. Saturday, I brown spotted ALL day. No clots, just dark brown when I wiped. Sunday flow. Then it eased up. This morning, dark red and loads of clots. I am very crampy and have no motivation to live. :haha: I hate it. I can't figure out why it's so bad. Oh well.
> 
> I updated my donations page and got a donation from my Aunt who I haven't seen in 15 years! She donated $1,000 and my total donations earned is $1,100. It's a step closer. Babywhisperer a YouTube video sounds great. I should do that. Thanks for idea!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :hugs:

That's awesome your Aunt donated. Every little bit helps.

My af was also bad, The RE said fertility meds like Gonal F thicken the lining. It was awful. It was shorter though.

Saks, I'm happy to hear they found that. Imagine ttc for longer not knowing??? I bet you will be super fertile after that surgery. And you're right, miracles do happen so keep bding!!

Raelyn, 18.8 is awesome you are right there!! I would bd tonight just in case. I know I am bding the night of the trigger this time.

Beaglemom you are right, hot yoga is not good for ttc. My dh does it but has taken a few weeks off while we try.

Afm, just blood this morning and it was standing room only. It was insane. 45min wait just for blood. I ran into a girl I met once years ago, she is the wife of a guy I know but haven't seen in 4yrs. I introduced myself and she was a little awkward and no I feel like I should have just kept my head down. It was such a long wait though and I was going stir crazy.


----------



## raelynn

SAKS - That is crazy you had a natural birth control going on. Like the others have said, I bet it will be smooth sailing once the surgery happens. Good luck!

Mikihob - Sorry AF is so rough. I tend to have really crazy light cycles or really terrible cycles. Hopefully it eases up soon.

Babywhisperer - I hate it when it is crazy. When I went Friday and Sunday the waiting room was packed and the wait was forever and it took them forever to call with my results. Today it was empty. I'd be the same way with seeing someone I know. Since it is so private you never know if they want to talk about it or not. Someone I work with was talking with me about trying to have kids when I was pregnant and just happened to mention going to the fertility specialist I do. So we talked about it. It ended up being good because it gave her hope since I was pregnant but it was definitely a little awkward.

My appointment this morning went well.  My doctor was the one doing ultrasounds this morning so I felt better having him go over everything with me. I'm not surging yet and my follicle is up to 19-somthing so they're going to push it even more and let it go until tomorrow with the idea that I'll either surge naturally or trigger tomorrow night. We shall see. It has to be coming soon because I'm crampy and have a bunch of ewcm all of a sudden. Hopefully we'll get it up to the right maturity and everything will go well. So far, this cycle has been very close to the one I got pregnant on so I'm hoping that is what my body needs.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Babywhisperer! I appreciate your thoughtfulness and prophecy of fertility! 

-Good idea to BD on trigger night. I didn't do it, but later regretted not doing it, when I read so many BFP stories of ladies who had done it... 
Don't worry about the awkward meeting with the lady. She probably had a lot on her mind...and was hoping she didn't run into anyone she knew, while out today... :)

-God bless us all.


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Raelynn! I appreciate your well-wishes! 
-Your news sounds promising! God bless you and keep you. KUP!
-God bless us all.


----------



## JCM

Hi guys! 
Miki, I'm so upset about your negative. Great idea on the "fundraiser"!!! That is awesome. My last period was awful. I blamed it on the progesterone making my lining so thick. Yuck. Hope you feel better soon! 
Raelynn, I'm getting anxious for your iui! Hope the follicle grows like it's supposed to!

I just learned how to meditate! It's very relaxing. It happened for the first time at acupuncture last week. Love it. I've been taking some time out of my day every single day since then. It's usually so hard to shut my mind off but I did it! 
I worked out with DH this weekend. I'm super sore and I can't hardly sit on the toilet without feeling like my legs are going to burst! We have a gym at our house and this giant squat rack is I figured I'd let DH train me. I'm so afraid for our hour session tonight. He better not try and have sex with me for the next week...I can barely move. I have to fall into bed and roll myself out of it! It's very entertaining. My testosterone levels are on the low end. Makes sense because I'm so unmotivated, always tired, libido is gone and I'm super cranky. Boosting your levels is kind of tricky because basically you need to exercise (which I'm too tired and unmotivated to do), have sex (don't feel like it hence loss of libido), and eat better (I like Mac n cheese and pop tarts). Sooooo I just decided Saturday I need to suck it up and push myself. So I am. Lol plus trying to follow a better plan of eating. Not diet, because I hate that word. I don't need to be on a diet, just need to be better. ; )
Plus, I have my scan in one week to check cysts to get off this awful birth control! One. More. Week. Woooohooooooo


----------



## raelynn

JCM - I can't believe you're already down to one week. So exciting! It must seem like it has taken forever. Hopefully the next week just flies by.

I'm getting anxious for this IUI too! We're going to the beach next week. I work from home so I'm taking my work with me so it won't be a complete vacation but still nice to get away. I'm praying we have everything done by then so I can just have fun and hopefully help the dreaded TWW pass by easier.


----------



## JCM

I planned a staycation during my tww! It helped a lot!! I scheduled a facial and my acupuncture this week to keep my mind off of the bcps. Last week was a mani/pedi plus acupuncture. It's like I trick myself. Maybe I need to go to the beach too..


----------



## Mikihob

raelynn I am glad it's going similar to your successful IUI in 2012. I hope you can get another one-hit-wonder. I hope you can trigger tomorrow and IUI this week. Yay! I like the idea of a stay-cation or mini-vacation during the TWW. Keep your mind occupied. 

JCM you are so close to the IVF start! How exciting! I hope that your cysts have shrunk so that you don't have to take BCP and more and move on with your cycle.


----------



## Ltruns33

*JCM *I am praying, wishing, crossing everything (except my legs :haha:) for you to have a GREAT IVF cycle with lots of green lights and NO cysts. THose damn things suck! I'm glad you liked meditating, I hope it helps :) 

*SAKS* OMG I am sorry about finding that! Is it a fibroid? How crazy that you hadn't seen that before :( I bet finding it was a relief/frustration. Praying for super fertility now!

*Raelynn* What an encouragement to know it's going so similar to a cycle youve had success on! Best of luck and hoping htat little follie turns into a bfp soon! 

*Babywhisperer* oh how funny you saw someone you knew. I am always afraid of that kind of, but at this point it wouldn't be awkward. Every time I go to my fertility clinic I always just HURT when I see so many girls my age in there. There's young couples in there and I just feel like we shouldn't all be there! They, WE all carry this burden in our eyes, and whenever I make eye contact you can always kind of tell those who are hurting at that time. I know my face and body language give it away when I'm having a hard day. I always just pray for everyone that walks into the clinic. For hope, strength, health and success in the treatments. I just feel like that room has to be full of angels helping these ladies along bc it's such a hard road sometimes. 

I go in thursday for a monitoring ultrasound. Really praying the low dose/long dose works better for my body. Really hoping there's good follies, good lining, just good stuff. I am actually afraid to hope or admit I'm hopeful- bc we've had almost NOTHING go right in our IUI journeys this summer. But, Im trying to kill negativity with positivity so I am hoping anyways. IF all goes well, they say We'll monitor thursday, maybe again friday and then IUI on either Saturday or SUnday depending on follies. It HAS to be Saturday or SUnday though bc Monday is the first day of school. AGH. Hail Mary indeed. :wacko:


----------



## SAKS

@LTruns: Thank you, Beautiful! They're not sure what it is. They will find out when they do the surgery. I receive the prophecy of being super fertile after the surgery and birthing more children than I could have ever imagined. Glory to God! 
-May God heal you immediately LTruns33 and make everything right in your body from this moment on. 
-God bless us all. 
P.S. I know what you mean about the fertility clinic. I am seeing more and more younger couples and couples of all nationalities. Two years ago, it was much different. Now, the waiting room is packed and it looks like a melting pot/gumbo of sorts. I told my doctor something is going on. I think its a conspiracy. He smiled. I pray Father God blesses us not to be touched by the hands of the wicked. I also pray that no weapon formed against us shall prosper. In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - Hoping everything goes perfectly for you and you get to squeeze in this cycle just in time!


----------



## JCM

Hey Ltruns! Hahaha definitely don't keep your legs crossed this week or next! Good luck this Thursday! I will be thinking of you. Hopefully we both get some GOOD news this next week! I was on those injections wayyyy longer than I expected last cycle and my follicles ended up being great because of it! I bought one of those therapeutic eye pillows that smell like lavender to help for better meditation at home. Haha every time I use the one at acupuncture I wanna steal it!


----------



## raelynn

My appointment went great today. I had a positive OPK this morning and my follicle is measuring in at 23.9. The blood test confirmed my LH surge so I don't even have to trigger tonight (hooray for not another needle!) My lining was 13.8 too so all is looking great. We're doing IUI tomorrow afternoon. I'm so excited it is finally happening! 

How is everyone else doing? I need to update the front page again so let me know what you'd like on the status report.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> *JCM *I am praying, wishing, crossing everything (except my legs :haha:) for you to have a GREAT IVF cycle with lots of green lights and NO cysts. THose damn things suck! I'm glad you liked meditating, I hope it helps :)
> 
> *SAKS* OMG I am sorry about finding that! Is it a fibroid? How crazy that you hadn't seen that before :( I bet finding it was a relief/frustration. Praying for super fertility now!
> 
> *Raelynn* What an encouragement to know it's going so similar to a cycle youve had success on! Best of luck and hoping htat little follie turns into a bfp soon!
> 
> *Babywhisperer* oh how funny you saw someone you knew. I am always afraid of that kind of, but at this point it wouldn't be awkward. Every time I go to my fertility clinic I always just HURT when I see so many girls my age in there. There's young couples in there and I just feel like we shouldn't all be there! They, WE all carry this burden in our eyes, and whenever I make eye contact you can always kind of tell those who are hurting at that time. I know my face and body language give it away when I'm having a hard day. I always just pray for everyone that walks into the clinic. For hope, strength, health and success in the treatments. I just feel like that room has to be full of angels helping these ladies along bc it's such a hard road sometimes.
> 
> I go in thursday for a monitoring ultrasound. Really praying the low dose/long dose works better for my body. Really hoping there's good follies, good lining, just good stuff. I am actually afraid to hope or admit I'm hopeful- bc we've had almost NOTHING go right in our IUI journeys this summer. But, Im trying to kill negativity with positivity so I am hoping anyways. IF all goes well, they say We'll monitor thursday, maybe again friday and then IUI on either Saturday or SUnday depending on follies. It HAS to be Saturday or SUnday though bc Monday is the first day of school. AGH. Hail Mary indeed. :wacko:

We are definitely not alone in this. We are all hoping for our first or 2nd or 3rd child or even more. There is nothing better than being blessed with a child and I pray that all you ladies get that asap. My RE was so packed yesterday, nurse said they are all starting this week to get prego before Jewish holidays and not be prego during next Summer. Gotta love Manhattan.

So I did 200 units Fri-Sun and 150 last night and tonight. I have b/w and u/s tomorrow, Holy moly do my ovaries feel like punching bags. Last cycle I had 9 nights at 75units for a total of 675units. Over 4 nights I have done 750units and I for sure feel it. They think like last time I will have the iui on cd12. I can't wait to see if I have more than 1 follie this time. I can only imagine how I will be feeling by the end of the week. They will probably drop the dose from 150 after tomorrows results. I just hope I am responding better.

Ltruns, I hope this is your cycle. Slow and steady wins the race!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> My appointment went great today. I had a positive OPK this morning and my follicle is measuring in at 23.9. The blood test confirmed my LH surge so I don't even have to trigger tonight (hooray for not another needle!) My lining was 13.8 too so all is looking great. We're doing IUI tomorrow afternoon. I'm so excited it is finally happening!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I need to update the front page again so let me know what you'd like on the status report.

That's awesome. Good luck and relax!!!


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> My appointment went great today. I had a positive OPK this morning and my follicle is measuring in at 23.9. The blood test confirmed my LH surge so I don't even have to trigger tonight (hooray for not another needle!) My lining was 13.8 too so all is looking great. We're doing IUI tomorrow afternoon. I'm so excited it is finally happening!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I need to update the front page again so let me know what you'd like on the status report.

That is so awesome! Your numbers are amazing! Good luck!

I had a negative test & AF showed. I am taking a couple months off to wait for a response from an IVF grant I am applying for. Once I hear back from them, I plan to start IVF...with or without the grant. That's what my credit card is for ;) But actually we will just plan to do another 401K loan. I highly recommend anyone needing money for fertility treatments to check out that option. I pay $100 fee & then the interest is something like 5%. You still earn on your money & no distributions so no tax penalties.


----------



## kjg123

raelynn - those numbers look great! fingers crossed!! hoping for a speedy 2ww for you!!

i am doing femara cycle #3. Staying at 5mg this cycle as I got one nice follicle last month and my RE was happy with that. She said she'd like to hold off on injectables until I've failed 3 plain cycles and only if my lining is REALLY thin. Today is cd5, going in at cd12 for an ultrasound and bloodwork.


----------



## SAKS

Keep up the good work, everyone! You are SO strong!!! 
-God bless us all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good morning ladies. Had b/w and u/s. Left side showed 3 follies, 15+, 13+ and 11+, the right only had 1 that was 12+. Timing for procedure could be Sun or Mon. I should know more later when I get results of blood.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> Good morning ladies. Had b/w and u/s. Left side showed 3 follies, 15+, 13+ and 11+, the right only had 1 that was 12+. Timing for procedure could be Sun or Mon. I should know more later when I get results of blood.

Glad you have more follies! Good luck!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Had b/w and u/s. Left side showed 3 follies, 15+, 13+ and 11+, the right only had 1 that was 12+. Timing for procedure could be Sun or Mon. I should know more later when I get results of blood.
> 
> Glad you have more follies! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, so weird that I only have 1 on my right when that's the one that is so sensitive I couldn't bend my leg last night to sleep. I bet I have 1 more u/s and bw on Fri or at least I hope so. I pray this works ladies.


----------



## raelynn

Great follicles! I always get pain on the left side and my left ovary pretty much never produces a mature follicle. A bunch of little one but never my lead. Maybe it is the little ones that give us pain? Good luck on this cycle!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Great follicles! I always get pain on the left side and my left ovary pretty much never produces a mature follicle. A bunch of little one but never my lead. Maybe it is the little ones that give us pain? Good luck on this cycle!

Thanks lady. They said my right ovary was hiding and the poking and prodding was not fun given how swollen I am. CROSSING FINGERS ON THIS ONE.


----------



## raelynn

That sounds just like my left ovary! They can never find it. Last time I had to like prop myself up on my elbows before they could get a view of it.

IUI went well today. We had to wait forever because the doctor was in the OR. Our donor sperm sample did great. 12 mil or something like that. Procedure was super fast and then I laid there for like 10 min and then hubby and I went out for lunch. My beta is supposed to be on 9/4 but since we'll be at the beach, I'm not coming in to do it until 9/8. I'll just take some HPTs with me. Now to take on the 2ww.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> That sounds just like my left ovary! They can never find it. Last time I had to like prop myself up on my elbows before they could get a view of it.
> 
> IUI went well today. We had to wait forever because the doctor was in the OR. Our donor sperm sample did great. 12 mil or something like that. Procedure was super fast and then I laid there for like 10 min and then hubby and I went out for lunch. My beta is supposed to be on 9/4 but since we'll be at the beach, I'm not coming in to do it until 9/8. I'll just take some HPTs with me. Now to take on the 2ww.

So happy it went well today! The beach will be a great distraction during the 2ww. How are you feeling after the IUI?


----------



## raelynn

I'm feeling fine. I had the slightest of cramps this evening but nothing now. I tried to take it easy most of the day. It probably doesn't matter but I figured, why not?


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> I'm feeling fine. I had the slightest of cramps this evening but nothing now. I tried to take it easy most of the day. It probably doesn't matter but I figured, why not?

That's great, try and relax and take it easy. 

I went back to dr for u/s and b/w. He had me take 75units of Gonal F so it was 3 nights 200, 2 at 150 and last night 75, probably 1 more night of stimming. I was so exhausted at the 7am appt I really don't recall exactly what he said as far as follies, but I think there is a 16+, a 15+, 13+ and 12+ and a few smaller.

I'm in a bind though. It looks like iui will be Sun and we will be out east 2+hrs from my dr, and we have plans to be at my cousins for noon back out east about 1.5hrs from the city. My fam doesn't know I'm doing this and my cousin has ordered from a caterer and my mom said she can pick me up close to my cousins or drive to our house and pick me up but we will be coming back too early into the city and don't know how I can make this work and keep it a secret, My mom is hounding me and making me feel gulity since my cousin ordered from a caterer. With all the hormones swirling about I am about to snap.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi Ladies. May I join you? I am 26 and DH is 27. We have been try since may 2013. I had a few positive HPTs naturally but always had early mc. Had hsg august 8 and dh had sa august 8 also. Hsg was normal. Dh sa however had 325+ mil but the motility is poor 25% and then something about 19% with motility. OBGYN has suggested iui. She has left conception options up to us to decide how aggressive we are, so I have asked for clomid and progesterone with our first round of iui. I am so nervous about timing and anything unexpected. Any suggestions or advise? I have heard take clomid at night.


----------



## Mikihob

*raelynn* I am glad that all looks great for you and you didnt need to trigger AND you got to do your IUI! The TWW has begun!! I hope you get a BFP! 

*Babywhisperer* I am glad you have lots of follies this time!! I would tell her that you had something come up that cant be postponed. Tell her you will go late and if you cant make it, that you can make it up to your cousin later. If you dont want them to know, I would try to smooth it over and help them understand you cant change it even though you want to. 

*FutureBabyG* Welcome!! Yes take Clomid at night. It greatly reduces the side effects. I have to take it at night or my side effects are too bad to handle. Buy OPKs and dont stress. Will you be getting ultrasound monitoring or relying on OPKs for timing? I did two IUIs using OPKs alone and two using u/s. I think u/s monitoring is the way to go since it can really aid in the best timing. Best of luck to you!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Mikihob said:


> *raelynn* I am glad that all looks great for you and you didnt need to trigger AND you got to do your IUI! The TWW has begun!! I hope you get a BFP!
> 
> *Babywhisperer* I am glad you have lots of follies this time!! I would tell her that you had something come up that cant be postponed. Tell her you will go late and if you cant make it, that you can make it up to your cousin later. If you dont want them to know, I would try to smooth it over and help them understand you cant change it even though you want to.
> 
> *FutureBabyG* Welcome!! Yes take Clomid at night. It greatly reduces the side effects. I have to take it at night or my side effects are too bad to handle. Buy OPKs and dont stress. Will you be getting ultrasound monitoring or relying on OPKs for timing? I did two IUIs using OPKs alone and two using u/s. I think u/s monitoring is the way to go since it can really aid in the best timing. Best of luck to you!

Sorry I tried to keep my post short and I left that out. I will have clomid cd 5-10 and then us cd 12. I naturally ovulate cd 17 on my own so I don't know what to expect I hope it moves my ovulation up a few days. I will be using my cbfm and opk. I use my monitor in the am and I watch the lines if I think they are getting close to a positive I use opk in the evening. 

Another question for anyone.. should I continue to take my fertility cm or just stop it since I am doing iui? I will probably Ask my ob gyn too but just wondering.


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Hi Ladies. May I join you? I am 26 and DH is 27. We have been try since may 2013. I had a few positive HPTs naturally but always had early mc. Had hsg august 8 and dh had sa august 8 also. Hsg was normal. Dh sa however had 325+ mil but the motility is poor 25% and then something about 19% with motility. OBGYN has suggested iui. She has left conception options up to us to decide how aggressive we are, so I have asked for clomid and progesterone with our first round of iui. I am so nervous about timing and anything unexpected. Any suggestions or advise? I have heard take clomid at night.

Welcome! I've never taken Clomid but plenty of ladies on here have. Have you had day 3 bloods done?


----------



## beaglemom

Hi FBG - as you may remember I did clomid. Def take it at night. It always move my O dat O & extended my cycle. I was on femara with the RE along with follistim, so my cycles were manipulated quite a bit & shorter. I usually had an u/s day 3 to check for cysts & day 10 to check on follicle growth...IUIs were on day 12.

Good luck! Since you have gotten a pos hpt test before, I think IUI is a great fit for you. The progesteron will hopefully help with your lining & levels in case of another positive. I think that a monitored cycle helps a lot as far as stressing goes. I was not even using opks or anything during my RE IUIs.


----------



## beaglemom

Oh are you using a trigger or timing with opks? If you have a choice, I would suggest asking to use the trigger. But that is just me. I was stressed out a lot when I was timing IUIs with opks.


----------



## FutureBabyG

beaglemom said:


> Hi FBG - as you may remember I did clomid. Def take it at night. It always move my O dat O & extended my cycle. I was on femara with the RE along with follistim, so my cycles were manipulated quite a bit & shorter. I usually had an u/s day 3 to check for cysts & day 10 to check on follicle growth...IUIs were on day 12.
> 
> Good luck! Since you have gotten a pos hpt test before, I think IUI is a great fit for you. The progesteron will hopefully help with your lining & levels in case of another positive. I think that a monitored cycle helps a lot as far as stressing goes. I was not even using opks or anything during my RE IUIs.

Did it move your ovulation date up or back? Sorry I don't remember the specifics. I usually ovulate cd17 (I am personally hoping it will be cd 14-15). Clomid extended your cycles or the progesterone? 

They told me clomid cd 5-10. US cd 12 to check folicules and then i will use opks and the ultrasound for the iui. I may ask at the US if they look ready if I can use a trigger. I would like to ovulate naturally if it's going to be during the week, but if I am close to the weekend then I would like to just trigger. 

Did you notice any seman leaking out after the IUI?


----------



## beaglemom

FutureBabyG said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi FBG - as you may remember I did clomid. Def take it at night. It always move my O dat O & extended my cycle. I was on femara with the RE along with follistim, so my cycles were manipulated quite a bit & shorter. I usually had an u/s day 3 to check for cysts & day 10 to check on follicle growth...IUIs were on day 12.
> 
> Good luck! Since you have gotten a pos hpt test before, I think IUI is a great fit for you. The progesteron will hopefully help with your lining & levels in case of another positive. I think that a monitored cycle helps a lot as far as stressing goes. I was not even using opks or anything during my RE IUIs.
> 
> Did it move your ovulation date up or back? Sorry I don't remember the specifics. I usually ovulate cd17 (I am personally hoping it will be cd 14-15). Clomid extended your cycles or the progesterone?
> 
> They told me clomid cd 5-10. US cd 12 to check folicules and then i will use opks and the ultrasound for the iui. I may ask at the US if they look ready if I can use a trigger. I would like to ovulate naturally if it's going to be during the week, but if I am close to the weekend then I would like to just trigger.
> 
> Did you notice any seman leaking out after the IUI?Click to expand...

Moved my date back...I was a typical 28 day ovulate day 14/15 woman until all this. Clomid made me O around CD 18/19. I was not on P then & my cycles would move out until 32/33 days. I was on P when on femara with the RE & it extended my cycle until I stopped...then AF about 2 days later. Just to clarify...I did clomid/IUI using opks with my regular gyno. The RE switched me to femara added follistim & P. I would ask about the trigger...but you may be fine without. No leakage after IUI, but you may have cm. Do not get this mixed up with thinking it is your sample. The IUI will sometimes unclog the cm & make you have a bit of discharge...you can also lightly spot & cramp. All perfectly normal.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Beaglemom- Thank you so much for all the extra information. It's so nice having other women to talk to that understand the process.

DH and I have not told our family or friends that we are trying; therefore, we do not have anyone to talk to about the whole journey. I am very close to my mother so it is very hard for me sometimes not to just blurt out everything and let her know what's been going on. I am only 26, dh 27, our parents and family are consistently asking if we are expecting and when are we going to start trying. Everyone knows how much I love kids and always have. Since DH SA came back abnormal, he definitely doesn't want our family knowing. Ever since the results came back you can tell it's weighing on him. I don't understand from his results our total problem. I know his motility is low but his count is on the high side or above normal. Anywho on to IUI.


----------



## SAKS

@Raelynn: Happy TWWing!!! 

@Babywhisperer: Beautiful follies!!! Take care of yourself. Never let anyone make you feel guilty for doing what is best for you. Your primary goal, should remain primary.

@FutureBabyG Welcome aboard!!!!!!!

@Mikihob: How's the YouTube video coming along? And, the fundraiser?

-God bless us all.


----------



## raelynn

babywhisperer - Sorry your family stuff is stressing you even more. Could you just tell your mom you have a doctors appointment in the morning (or just say appointment and not mention doctor?) Let her know you'll try your best to get there as soon as you are able? It is always tough trying to organize the timing of everything. So glad your follicles are responding well! You should have lots of nice eggs to hopefully get that BFP!

FBG - Welcome! For me, clomid also delayed my ovulation. I tend to have trouble ovulating on my own since I have PCOS but I don't ovulate until around day18-20 with clomid. I also had the same experience with IUI - nothing leaking out just some CM since it is the fertile time in your cycle. I didn't have to do a trigger shot since I ovulated naturally so that is definitely an option, and with the ultrasounds and bloodwork they can pinpoint exactly when ovulation occurs so you don't have to worry about it. Good luck!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Darn.. I was really hoping that when they said regulate ovulation it would move it closer to Cd 14, not the opposite directions. I guess I really can't control it so might as well live with it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks ladies. I just cxld the lunch and said we have to reschedule. My cousin was understanding, more so than my Mom. She is the guilt queen. 

I'm feeling all sorts of funky today and had massive headache. My estradiol was in the low 700s and LH was 4. No meds tonight. They want the follies to be between 16-18 before trigger and want them to grow but not have my estradiol get too high so no meds tonight. I have another u/a and b/a tomorrow and likely trigger tomorrow night and IUI Sun. Does anyone know about estradiol levels? Will the 16, 15 and 2 14s be good to go for Sun?


----------



## raelynn

If I remember right, you normally have 200 estradiol for each follicle over 16mm so sounds about right for your follicles. Hoping everything looks good tomorrow so you can trigger!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> If I remember right, you normally have 200 estradiol for each follicle over 16mm so sounds about right for your follicles. Hoping everything looks good tomorrow so you can trigger!

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm shot so going to bed. Another 7:15am appt in the city awaits. I hate keeping this a secret from my Mom but she would be all over me and being critical. I don't need the added stress or her anticipation. I will think about it less if she doesn't know. Thank God for you ladies. You're keeping me sane!

Thinking of all of you and hoping bfps will start happening like a domino effect. Thank you for your support.


----------



## beaglemom

FBG - clomid effects everyone differently. So you may end up with an earlier O. Another good thing about IUI is they only use the best sperm. So maybe the issue has been some of the not so great ones were fertilizing the egg.

Babywhisperer - my mom also does not know. She worries a lot & I really don't know her opinion on assisted conception. Never has been an issue in our family...we are full of "accidents". Me & my husband not so lucky.


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies! I have to just update real quick- had my cd 11 monitoring. After 10 days of femara 2.5mg low dose I managed to produce the two biggest most perfect follicles. Ones 22, the other is 23. Last IUI June 29th was two 17-18ers. My uterine lining was 10 and they oooh'd and ahhh'd over the trilaminar (sp?)? So wow. Overwhelmed. Couldn't have been a better appointment. My doctor teaches at a research hospital so there was a med student there too. We talked more about her study on the no dairy, no high GI grains no corn no legumes no potatoes, high lean proteins fruits nuts healthy fats and veggies "diet" (diet meaning food intake not restriction) and it has been accepted for a research journal. It will be published in November. They feel confident enough in it's effects on PCOS to recommend modifying your eating habits according to this study for IUI and ivf treatments. (I have not been diagnosed, but have symptoms so Dr. Phy has been treating me sort of as such this cycle to see how I respond) she said in the study the women saw improved fertility almost immediately so it's not totally unrealistic to say that may have played a part. I ate healthy before, but are black beans, corn and dairy a lot. Like cut those completely out. 

I triggered tonight, we DTD. Then we do IUI Saturday at 8:00am, BEFORE school starts like we wanted. I believe that is not an accident or coincidence. I am celebrating this small but huge victory today regardless the outcome. I feel what I haven't felt in a long time- hope. This is our Hail Mary cycle, and I'm praying! 

I am praying for you all. Don't lose heart!


----------



## SAKS

Beautiful, LTRuns!!! I too feel that "hope" I haven't felt in a long time. Happy BDing and here's to a successful IUI!!! And, congrats on the perfect follicles!

-God bless us all.


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - I am so excited for you! Those follicle sizes are great! Mine was at 23 too and I know we pushed it as far as it could go because I ovulated the next day so it is so great you got 2 really mature ones. I'm so glad your hail mary seems to be working out. Hopefully this is your BFP too!


----------



## tommyg

Ladies do you mind if I join you? 

I'm about to start IUI for baby 2 (fingers crossed) I've no more spanners in the works. I was all set to start about 3 months ago and they decide that a cyst was an issue and were concerned about it getting bigger on the injectables. They tried to reduce it with drugs but failed so lap 2 weeks ago and AF has showed up this morning. Got an appointment at the clinic on Monday so CD 4.

Anybody know how many days you do the injections? 
Nervously excited and just 2 weeks into my new job.


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hey Ladies,

Can I too join ur thread??
I had my 2nd IUI this month.. and everything turned out a flop very soon!.. AF arrived 2 days back though I was supposed to do the HPT today... :cry: 

Everything was going great... the follie, the timing, the count.. but didnt work.. Doc has asked me to take a month off and come back for the 3rd IUI next cycle (September)... Would be glad to hear some success from this group!

-Mel


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> FBG - clomid effects everyone differently. So you may end up with an earlier O. Another good thing about IUI is they only use the best sperm. So maybe the issue has been some of the not so great ones were fertilizing the egg.
> 
> Babywhisperer - my mom also does not know. She worries a lot & I really don't know her opinion on assisted conception. Never has been an issue in our family...we are full of "accidents". Me & my husband not so lucky.

My Mom hovers too much and gives "constructive criticism" which is really a euphemism for negativity and judgment. I have learned the hard way to keep her at arms length with this stuff for her opinion is often barbed.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns that's awesome!! Slow and steady wins the race. So happy your spirits are lifted, what a great way to go into this. Diet is huge for our overall well-being. I am thankful that thru this I learned what is not healthy for me. 

Afm, the other Dr I saw on Wed was wrong. I have 2 follies on each side, the right is 19 and 17 with no stimming last night, and the left is 16 and 13. I have a few smaller ones not viable. I will find out blood results later, but the RE was very happy with how I responded this time. He said they will continue to grow as the half life of injectibles is a few days. I will likely trigger tonight and have iui Sun. I am praying this works. I don't know how many more times I can do this without it becoming a problem at work. I have to be here around 7:30 and appts start at 7:15.

Welcome new ladies. Happy to have you here!


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> FBG - clomid effects everyone differently. So you may end up with an earlier O. Another good thing about IUI is they only use the best sperm. So maybe the issue has been some of the not so great ones were fertilizing the egg.
> 
> Babywhisperer - my mom also does not know. She worries a lot & I really don't know her opinion on assisted conception. Never has been an issue in our family...we are full of "accidents". Me & my husband not so lucky.
> 
> My Mom hovers too much and gives "constructive criticism" which is really a euphemism for negativity and judgment. I have learned the hard way to keep her at arms length with this stuff for her opinion is often barbed.Click to expand...

My mom's criticism stems from fear & worry. I know if I told her I was pregnant she would be happy, but worried. She always worries. If I told her about all this, she would worry & therefore want me to not do it. I think overall with my wedding & if children come in to the world, she worries because she got married because she was pregnant. She obviously does not regret us, but I know we were not the life she planned. So she often worries about us when marriage & children are involved. But she loves my husband & loves my nephews. She just needs the rainbow at the end...not the rain that causes it...you know?


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> FBG - clomid effects everyone differently. So you may end up with an earlier O. Another good thing about IUI is they only use the best sperm. So maybe the issue has been some of the not so great ones were fertilizing the egg.
> 
> Babywhisperer - my mom also does not know. She worries a lot & I really don't know her opinion on assisted conception. Never has been an issue in our family...we are full of "accidents". Me & my husband not so lucky.
> 
> My Mom hovers too much and gives "constructive criticism" which is really a euphemism for negativity and judgment. I have learned the hard way to keep her at arms length with this stuff for her opinion is often barbed.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom's criticism stems from fear & worry. I know if I told her I was pregnant she would be happy, but worried. She always worries. If I told her about all this, she would worry & therefore want me to not do it. I think overall with my wedding & if children come in to the world, she worries because she got married because she was pregnant. She obviously does not regret us, but I know we were not the life she planned. So she often worries about us when marriage & children are involved. But she loves my husband & loves my nephews. She just needs the rainbow at the end...not the rain that causes it...you know?Click to expand...

My Mom is a control freak. If you do something in a way that is not how she would do it, forget it...you'll never hear the end of it. She extrapolates, she gets absurd sometimes. If dh has 3 glasses of wine in a night she thinks he has a drinking problem. I just can't take her sometimes...and don't even get me started with the baby weight issue. I was 3 weeks out from my cs and she told me "you're a wife first, shower, get dressed, and get back into shape". I could barely walk up the stairs and she wanted me back into pre baby shape. She is hyper-critical. She can deflate me quicker than anyone.


----------



## floridasian

Hi all,

I'm joining you guys here if you don't mind. I've been with Beaglemom and a few others in another thread for at least 8 months now and had my first IUI this cycle. I tested this morning with a BFN so it's looking like I might be moving to a second IUI next cycle (or whatever my RE has in store for me). 

A little intro on myself: 

I am 36 years old and DH is 35. We started the journey late July of last year (wow - it's been almost a year!) We got pregnant right after my HSG (which revealed uterine scarring) late November. The baby's heartbeat was slow to start at 6W and then finally stopped close to 9 weeks. I had a D&C the following week. Following the miscarriage, my HCG was dropped very slowly. It took almost three months to get back down to 0 and my RE was starting to suspect cancer and wanted to give me chemo. After it finally went down below 0, we found out that my uterine scarring was still there - the D&C did not remove it so I needed a hysteroscopy to remove the uterine scarring. During the surgery we also found scarring near the cervix.

After the surgery my RE wanted me to try naturally for three cycles but he wanted me to take progesterone supplements from 3 DPO to 14 DPO, even though he never tested my progesterone levels and I don't have any symptoms of low progesterone. If I don't become pregnant on my own after three cycles I'd go back for a different plan. However, the progesterone made me ovulate early the cycles after that so I stopped it after two cycles. We ended up trying naturally for four cycles because my RE was on vacation and I couldn't get any meds or tests done in time for the forth cycle.

So this cycle my RE wanted me to go in on CD3 for labs and follicle count. Everything came back normal. He put me on Letrozole (2.5 mg) from CD3-7. He asked me if we wanted to do IUI and I said I wanted to wait for the results of the labs then decide. We went back on CD11 for a follicle check to see how my follies responded to Letrozole. He saw a 19mm follie with a 9.5mm lining. He also made me do a OPK at the office and said it was positive (it wasn't exactly positive when I took it at home myself less than an hour before that). He asked me if I wanted to do the IUI since I was surging. We figured since there was no other costs involved (I wasn't on any other meds or shots) and we were already there so why not. So there I had an impromptu IUI.

Since I wasn't really planning on doing an IUI this cycle I didn't do a lot of research beforehand and I later found out that most clinics don't do IUI's the same day of the surge. I don't normally ovulate until around 36 hours after the first positive so I kept doubting about the timing.

How many rounds of IUI's have most of you done? How many are you planning on having before moving on to IVF?


----------



## beaglemom

Floridasian - I think you have time for a positive still. But also this IUI was sort of out of the blue. I think if you go into it full force next time, you will feel more in control. u/s & a trigger. When we O on our own, it can be anywhere from 12-36+ hours from a pos opk. The trigger makes it very exact. I have been in the waiting room for my IUI & started feeling O happening. I would say this IUI (if turns out neg) is more of an experiment. Next time maybe go all in & I would do 3-4 depending on your budget & drs orders.

So I posted this on another thread & now I will ask you ladies' advice. Don't worry about hurting my feelings or bursting my bubble.

Okay, so I am finding myself very restless these past few days. Is it possible I have become addicted to fertility treatment & don't know how to take a break? Last night I was saying to my husband that a tiny part of me wants to do one more IUI while we wait. But I think it is NUTS! But in the back of my head I say well 1 IUI we had only 1 egg...the other IUI we had a horrible count. So I rationalize it & think to myself I only had 1 really well timed IUI with good eggs & okay sperm count. But I think it is crazy. But then I think well I stil have some follistim at home left over. And it will probably go to wait.

Do you guys think it would be nuts to try again while I wait on the IVF grant? I know I have to do what is right for me...but I am just wondering if anyone else thinks I am completely nuts.


----------



## raelynn

Welcome newcomers!

Floridasian - I agree with beaglemom, since this was so impromptu, you can think of it more like a practice IUI. You still have a chance though! My IUIs I tend to ovulate naturally and we always do the IUI the day after I surge. But both sperm and egg hang around for a while though so you could still be successful. 

Beaglemom - I often feel like you. I hate just waiting around when I feel like we could be trying something to get pregnant. That is why the cycle we missed ovulation was such torture to me. If you already have the meds and it won't really be much extra cost, I say why not? But again, I have a similar feeling of why are we just waiting around when we can at least try something. So, I might be a bit biased.

Babywhisperer - Your follicles sound great! So happy everything is going so well for you.

Beaglemom and Babywhisperer - I'm so sorry you don't feel like you can go to your mom's with this and have to keep everything secret. It is so tough! Since we had so much trouble and then hubby got diagnosed with azoo and had to have surgery, both our parents know about what is going on. My mom is very supportive and always asks how things are going and what she can do to help. She ended up watching my daughter when we went in for IUI so I don't know what I'd do without having someone to talk to and support me through this. I feel for you both!


----------



## floridasian

Thanks Beaglemom - I'll definitely be going in with a lot more knowledge next time. I've started to write down a list of questions for my RE when I go in my next cycle. And yes this IUI sort of caught me off guard and I was totally unprepared for it but now I'm definitely ready.

I think you are like me, I can't just sit still and wait for things to happen. I need to take a more proactive approach and make sure I'm on top of things. So during your waiting period before IVF starts, it's natural to feel uneasy - you feel like you're just wasting time without doing anything. It's not that you're "addicted" to the fertility treatment so much but rather that you want to continue doing things to make it happen. I totally understand that.

As far as one more IUI - it's totally up to you. After my IUI I did a lot of research and I did come across success stories with 7th or 8th IUI. However, I do have to warn you that stats are not on your side. Most say that after the 4th success rates drop significantly. If I were you I would save the money for IVF. A compromise would be still taking fertility drugs but not the IUI. That way you get the feeling that you are still "doing something" but it won't cost as much.

Ultimately the decision is yours.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks Beaglemom - I'll definitely be going in with a lot more knowledge next time. I've started to write down a list of questions for my RE when I go in my next cycle. And yes this IUI sort of caught me off guard and I was totally unprepared for it but now I'm definitely ready.
> 
> I think you are like me, I can't just sit still and wait for things to happen. I need to take a more proactive approach and make sure I'm on top of things. So during your waiting period before IVF starts, it's natural to feel uneasy - you feel like you're just wasting time without doing anything. It's not that you're "addicted" to the fertility treatment so much but rather that you want to continue doing things to make it happen. I totally understand that.
> 
> As far as one more IUI - it's totally up to you. After my IUI I did a lot of research and I did come across success stories with 7th or 8th IUI. However, I do have to warn you that stats are not on your side. Most say that after the 4th success rates drop significantly. If I were you I would save the money for IVF. A compromise would be still taking fertility drugs but not the IUI. That way you get the feeling that you are still "doing something" but it won't cost as much.
> 
> Ultimately the decision is yours.

Oh my gosh!!! I am so glad you said that Floridasian. I totally forgot that my insurance covers the u/s if I do a "natural cycle". Which means I can pay a $40 copay for each u/s (vs $250). As long as I do NOT do an IUI, the insurance will cover it. So I think next cycle, that is what I will do. I will still get monitored but spend way less money. So I can get my trigger & go through a cycle like this for $160 vs $1,000.

Anyone else see the stupidity in my insurance covering my cycle as long as I do not do the one thing that has a better success rate??? So stupid. I could charge them over & over for u/s & they would pay it...but if they would just cover the IUI, they would probably be out way less money.


----------



## floridasian

Sounds like a plan, beaglemom!!


----------



## raelynn

That sounds like a great plan beaglemom! I too think it is sort of silly that you insurance covers everything except the procedure that helps the most. But hey, take advantage of it!

For those of you that have use progesterone, did you cramp with it? I know it is way too early for symptoms and I don't think it would be residual from the IUI anymore so I'm guessing the progesterone is causing it. I'm having really dull AF like cramps off and on through the day so just wondering if this is normal.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> That sounds like a great plan beaglemom! I too think it is sort of silly that you insurance covers everything except the procedure that helps the most. But hey, take advantage of it!
> 
> For those of you that have use progesterone, did you cramp with it? I know it is way too early for symptoms and I don't think it would be residual from the IUI anymore so I'm guessing the progesterone is causing it. I'm having really dull AF like cramps off and on through the day so just wondering if this is normal.

I don't I had that. Any cramping I had I related to the IUI. But it could be possible. I don't know how I would know what was causing it specifically...just assumed IUI was doing it.


----------



## SAKS

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!!

@Floridasian: I had 2 unsuccessful IUIs. I didn't do much research until after. 

@beaglemom: I too have leftover Stim meds in the frig... I'm saving them until after my surgery. Glad you found a good way to use your batch before they expire.

@Tommyg: Congrats on the new job & follow your doctor's orders!

@Hissweetheart (Mel): May God give you peace during this time/wait.

@Babywhisperer: I can't talk to my mom about much either. As a teen, she would tell me to share things with her, but when I did, she didn't handle it very well. I just loved her through it. Believe it or not, it's because they love us TOO MUCH...and they will always see us as little girls they must direct at each step. Enjoy her while you have her, pray for her, and love her through it. :)

@Raelynn: I didn't notice any cramping from the progesterone. Maybe that's a good sign for you! :)

-God bless us all.


----------



## floridasian

raelynn - I've been a little crampy since 7 or 8 DPO and I never thought it could be related to progesterone supplement but I guess it is possible since I'm also on it.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Thank you so much for the welcome a few weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to spend much time on here recently, and so haven't posted as much as I'd like. Between being busy, and not having a reliable device to post from . . . .it gets frustrating! Natural cycle last month ended up not working out, just like I figured. So, we're onto our first IUI cycle this month. Took Femara CD 3-7, and today on CD 11 I had my follicle scan. CD 12 fell on a Sunday, so they scheduled it for today. Lining was 12 (is it mm? Well, 12 whatever it's measured in.), and he said they like to see at least 8. Right side had six - 10 mm's; and left side had one - 18 mm, and one - 11 mm, and I think he said there were a few other small ones, not sure. He was focusing more on the big one. I was kinda hoping for the chance of twins, but with only one mature, I guess it won't be likely. But, I'll be happy with even one. :flower: I trigger on Sunday night at 10 pm, then go in to drop off DH's boys at 9 am Tuesday, IUI at 10 am.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

beaglemom ~ That does sound odd that your insurance won't cover IUI's. That really stinks. :nope: I'm so sorry.


----------



## SAKS

Great plan, Momof3Girls!!! Someone else said they plan to BD/DTD on the night of/after insemination this time... Might be an option for you too... ;) Remember to keep your feet warm and eat stews and soups during your TWW. :)

-God bless us all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thank you Raelynn and Saks. It sucks not having my Mom be positive and supportive. And it has affected the way I am with my friendships with women. I tend to keep a close circle, I don't share much and I see people very infrequently. I just don't inherintly trust women. It's hard to find well adjusted non passive aggressive catty women. I don't want the drama and definitely do to have time for it. That being said, I wish I had a close friendship I could lean on during all of this. My BFF is prego and has a 16mo old. She is hard to get in touch with. I love this forum so much. I get support, no judgment and everyone is just so warm and positive. You ladies are a classy bunch. 

I triggered last night and bd. We are at a friends house out east on the Northfork so it was awkward. We also have the baby with us in the same room. Ever get the church pew giggles when you're not supposed to laugh and it just makes you laugh more. Well afterwards I got the giggles so bad wondering if our friends heard and I has to put my face in the pillow bc I just couldn't stop laughing. It was truly the best medicine ever. We went to the vineyards yesterday and today but oh boy I almost pulled over onto the side of the road at 4pm. I was cramping so badly I doubled over. I triggered last night at 11. Did I ovulate already? Does the cramping mean we missed it? We are leaving here at 6am and high tailing it into the city for the iui. We are bringing the baby as we will be leaving straight from our friends house and not stopping home. This should be interesting. Dh has his part at 8:15 and me 90min after. Does the cramping mean the eggs released already? If so, is that good timing for tomorrow morning? Or did we miss the window?

Beaglemom, you are just anxious about wanting a baby and missing a good opportunity. Make the most of it and go for it. You will feel better about making the most of your time. And yes, insurance is absurd. They should cover more but they are in the business of making money. They don't care about us. Do what makes you happy while you wait. 

Night night ladies. Thank you again for your advice and support.


----------



## SAKS

@ Babywhisperer: Anytime! Thank you.
- I too wish you had a friend like you that you could call and/or see at any time, for any reason. 
-Not sure about the eggs releasing during cramping... The person administering your IUI should be able to give you more information about that. May God bless your IUI to be a success. 
-God bless us all.


----------



## kjg123

ltruns- fx'd - your numbers look amazing!!
and welcome to the new posters!

im cd10 - i go in for my first check on cd12. hoping for good news!

my best friend just told me she's 6 weeks pregnant after stopping the pill 2 months ago. i was so happy for her yet SO upset/annoyed at the same time. She knows I'm trying but not quite to the extent (REI stuff). I felt like such a bad person for having the angry/annoyed feelings but it was SO frustrating. does anyone feel like EVERYONE around them is getting pregnant/having babies?!


----------



## SAKS

@KJG123: May God bless you with a great appointment and miraculous news! 
-Well, a lot of women have said that once they told others they were trying to get pregnant, they all started to get pregnant. It's like an unconscious competition of sorts... I pray you join the pregnant group soon. 
-God bless us all.


----------



## JCM

Raelynn I got the cramping about 3 days after starting progesterone. On and off for two weeks. So annoying. I was on crinone. I think I'm just gonna do the injections for ivf this cycle. I can take the pain of needles. Hate shoving that cream up there! Lol

Good luck babywhisperer! My had o cramps a couple hours before. RE told us to bd the day of iui and the morning after still. I think there's plenty of time for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Momof3!

Thanks ladies. The Dr said the cramping was likely the start of ovu. We had the IUI at 9:30 and dh's count was 68million this time and we bd fri night after the trigger. The motility post was was 89% again. They also told us to be tonight and tomorrow morning. I start the Endometrin again Tues night. It makes me cramp, bloat up big time and I get a lot of fatigue. 

A lot of people are prego around me again. They are having no problem conceiving #2. Most saying it happened the first cycle. Grrrrrr. Hopefully it runs off on us! 

I wish I knew the size of the follies today. I had 19, 17, 16 and 13 on Friday morning. 

Here's to everyone going into the tww again. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kjg123 ~ I totally understand your feelings about pg ladies that are around in our lives. Before we started trying a little over a year ago, hardly anyone was getting pg or had a young baby. Once we started trying, and we never told anyone, ladies at church kept popping up pg! I think almost every month was covered with at least one lady being due then. One particular day, some ladies sitting behind me were talking about pregnancies. One of them was pg (and that was the first day I learned she was pg), and the other one was an older woman, but her recently married daughter just found out she was pg too. One of them made the comment, "Wow, 'everyone' is getting pg recently!" This was after we had been trying for 7-8 months, and nothing. I thought to myself, "Not 'everyone' is getting pg." I started crying and had to go out to my car so I could cry without anyone seeing me. It's now been several more cycles since then, and our diagnoses of sperm problems. So, yeah, you are not alone, hun! I'm usually really happy for those that struggled to get pg, and finally are. It's those that seem to have not had to put too much effort into it, and it comes easy to them that's frustrating and seems unfair.

Babywhisperer ~ Sounds so promising for you! :thumbup: All those follies, and a good count. Looks like I'll be two days behind you. I trigger tonight and go in for my IUI on Tuesday am. I had lots of follies yesterday, but only one that was a good size. FX for you!


----------



## Byrnhild

Hi! I just registered. How is everything going?

I had my first IUI on the 14th this month. I'm having my beta on the 28th (in three days) but I'm already using HPTs anyway, I can't help it!!

Lots of good luck to you all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Hi! I just registered. How is everything going?
> 
> I had my first IUI on the 14th this month. I'm having my beta on the 28th (in three days) but I'm already using HPTs anyway, I can't help it!!
> 
> Lots of good luck to you all.

Welcome to the group. Was your iui medicated? if so what did you use? Good luck with your beta!


----------



## floridasian

Hi everyone~

Looks like my first IUI is a bust. Tested yesterday morning at 12DPO with another BFN so I stopped the progesterone. AF should arrive tomorrow morning although my temp was still relatively high this morning (but it looks like it might be trending down).

I think the most stressful part of the IUI is getting the timing right and the constant doubting myself if we got the timing right. If trigger shots can cut down that uncertainty I think that might be what we need to do.

Question for anyone taking Femara/Letrozole: is there a list of supplement you are NOT supposed to take with it? I've always been a health nut and always take tons of vitamins and supplements way before I started TTC but since I started TTC last year I've cut back on a few for fear that it might interfere with it. For years I was taking flaxseed oil as a substitute for fish oil for omega-3's (have seafood allergies and was told not to take fish oil). Then when I started ttc last year I read it somewhere it might interfere with it so I stopped.

Yesterday I was reading on miscarriage research and it sounds like flaxseed/flaxseed oil can boost fertility (increases endometrial thickness, increases progesterone, increases length of LP, improves estrogen ratio, and cut down risks of fibroids). I wonder if it's safe to take while you're on Femara/Letrozole? It's on my list of questions for my RE but I'm just curious if anyone knows.

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/flaxseed


----------



## SAKS

Welcome @Byrnhild! GL!
Sorry, @Floridasian... I wouldn't stop the progesterone until 14DPO. Not sure about the drug interactions... 
-God bless us all.


----------



## floridasian

I stop progesterone early because 1. I don't think I have low progesterone (my doctor refuses to test it) and 2. (the main reason) it makes me ovulate early (prematurely) the next cycle because it extends my LP by two days. My normal LP is 13 days so when I don't stop the progesterone until 14DPO I don't get AF until 16 DPO. I started getting positive OPK's at CD7 and ovulated on CD9 for two cycles when I was on it the two cycles before that. I had super light periods those cycles and my doctor agreed that my lining probably didn't have enough time to thicken when I o'ed that early. My theory is that even though the follicles can't start developing until AF shows some of the hormones might be brewing at the end of my natural LP causing the premature O.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all, joining this group. I had my IUI on August 20th, currently in the 2ww which is going so slow! I had 4 potential follies so I am hoping that my chances for a BFP is greater, although I have gotten BFNs with the same number of follies before. I am also on crinone during the 2ww. Beta is September 3....

Baby dust to all!


----------



## SAKS

Oh wow, @Floridasian you helped me realize something. I just had an extremely short LP! I didn't know why, but now I am attributing it to the progesterone suppositories. Yikes! Thanks for the helpful information. 
Welcome @Lusterleaf! GL!
-God bless us all.


----------



## beaglemom

Floridasian, I hope it is still early for you. But for next time, I strongly recommend the trigger. I did 3 IUIs with opks & I feel like the timing was never right. With the trigger, you basically will O 36 hours later no doubts. You can still check the follicles & all that. The RE will tell you to trigger usually when you have one at least 18 mm.

As far as supplements, I think you are fine. Ask the doc to be sure. The only thing I stay away from are OTC fertility boosters. I think there are things in them that can interfere with fertility drugs. But I never asked a doctor. I am not a huge health nut. I do take vitamins for TTC. But nothing unusual. B, D, prenatal...things like that.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all, joining this group. I had my IUI on August 20th, currently in the 2ww which is going so slow! I had 4 potential follies so I am hoping that my chances for a BFP is greater, although I have gotten BFNs with the same number of follies before. I am also on crinone during the 2ww. Beta is September 3....
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hi and welcome! I am 4 days behind you. What size were your follies? Did you do injectables? Good luck with your beta. The 2ww is brutal, we live in 2 week intervals it feels like. Is this your 1st iui?


----------



## raelynn

Lusterleaf - Welcome! I had my IUI on the 20th too. This 2ww is crawling by it seems. Good luck!

Also, on the topic of trigger shots, I can give support for the other side. The IUI I got pregnant, I didn't do the trigger shot. And I didn't this time either. As long as you are being monitored with blood and ultrasound, they can tell when you ovulate if you go naturally. My doctor pushed my follicle as far as he could. I went in for 4 days in a row and he kept telling me "just be patient, it just needs to grow a little more". I thought he was nuts and we would miss ovulation but it gave me the most mature follicle I could have. On the last day, he said it was ready and my blood confirmed an LH surge so I was ovulating naturally. I did IUI the next day. So, you don't always have to depend on a trigger shot if they do see and LH surge in your bloodwork, then you'll ovulate about 24-36 hours later. Now, if you have trouble ovulating on your own with the fertility drugs, trigger shot is the way to go. I would have used it too if I didn't have a natural surge. Just wanted to say that it works fine without one too since I got pregnant once without it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> I stop progesterone early because 1. I don't think I have low progesterone (my doctor refuses to test it) and 2. (the main reason) it makes me ovulate early (prematurely) the next cycle because it extends my LP by two days. My normal LP is 13 days so when I don't stop the progesterone until 14DPO I don't get AF until 16 DPO. I started getting positive OPK's at CD7 and ovulated on CD9 for two cycles when I was on it the two cycles before that. I had super light periods those cycles and my doctor agreed that my lining probably didn't have enough time to thicken when I o'ed that early. My theory is that even though the follicles can't start developing until AF shows some of the hormones might be brewing at the end of my natural LP causing the premature O.

That's an interesting point you brought up. I stopped the progesterone at 13dpiui when I knew I was not prego. Last time I got a bfp was 12dpiui. I just knew I wasn't prego and wanted to get back onto my cycle. 12 hrs after I stopped it I started to spot. Anyone know the half life for progesterone?


----------



## Mikihob

*SAKS* other than my Aunt&#8217;s donation- I have gotten zippo. As expected. I have not made the You Tube video yet. I have been kinda down since the BFN and my cold has finally hit me, so not feeling so hot. Eventually I will get it done. :hugs:

*Ltruns* I am excited you had great follies and lining. How amazing the diet helped you. It&#8217;s amazing what cutting things out of your diet does for you. I need to start moving that direction. Now that I am on BCP and my PCOS is controlled, dieting while getting back into working out hard will really help. I hope that you get your BFP!! 

*tommyg* welcome!! 

*His Sweetheart* welcome!! Breaks are a great way to calm the nerves and clear the head. Your next IUI will be here before you know it. 

*floridasian* welcome! It does sound like your timing might have been off. Most doctors will do the IUI the morning/afternoon after a surge. Doing it the same day is a little early. Although stranger things have happened. I hope that you can still get a BFP. How many days past IUI are you? When is AF suspected? I have done 4 IUI&#8217;s- 2 w/Clomid and OPK&#8217;s and 2 w/Clomid, trigger and u/s monitoring. I am currently in the saving money period to do IVF. I hope to be doing my first IVF before the year is out. What are your plans in that aspect? How many IUI&#8217;s do you plan to do? 

*beaglemom* I still have two frozen vials of donor sperm. I was going to save those for future IUI&#8217;s and have found myself contemplating doing one or two more IUI&#8217;s while we wait for IVF. But I always remind myself that after so many failed, the chances of success are much lower. Plus, the money I would spend on IUI&#8217;s could be saved for my IVF cycle. Personally, I have chosen to wait. I think it is up to you. I would wait personally, in case you don&#8217;t get the grant and need to pay for IVF yourself. The extra $1,000 you save will help lessen the cost burden. But, if you have leftover meds and the IUI itself isn&#8217;t too high a cost, why not do one more?? 

*MomOf3Girls* that one egg could still split into identical twins. Do you have a history of twins in your family?? Tomorrow is your IUI day, feeling excited?! 

*raelynn* I totally forgot to tell you what to update on the first page for me. I am the same as beaglemom. Saving money for IVF. How is your TWW going?

*kjg* I feel the same way. Everyone is pregnant. When will it be my turn?? It&#8217;s a hard feeling to push past. :hugs:

*Byrnhild* welcome!! When do you test??

*Lusterleaf* welcome!! 

Wanna hear a story? It had been 8 days since my BFN (as of Saturday) and I ran into my friend Carmen who works at Lowe&#8217;s. I asked her how she was, and she says &#8220;I&#8217;m pregnant.&#8221; It was everything I had not to starting crying in the middle of a hardware store. Then, she follows with she hates babies, doesn&#8217;t want one and is not happy that she is pregnant. Her sister is three months pregnant and was mad when Carmen told her she didn&#8217;t really care because she hates babies. Then, Carmen finds out she is pregnant. Her boyfriend is excited but she hates it. I had to keep my smile on and laugh through her complaints. I cried in the car silently as we finished our errands. Totally ruined my Saturday. Sometimes it all seems so unfair. 

I hope I caught everyone. :hugs:


----------



## lusterleaf

Miki, I am so sorry that you had to run into a person like that- I mean as it is it hurts enough to find out that someone else is pregnant when you are trying to be but for her to be ungrateful... ugh.... hugs to you!


----------



## floridasian

Thanks raelynn for sharing your experience on the timing. The thing is that most of us can't be monitored on a daily basis like that so there will be some kind of guessing involved. For beaglemom, it costs her $250 for each ultrasound so it adds up quickly. I don't know what the standard protocol is for my RE's office. I feel like I was rushed into the IUI but I will definitely find out next time I go in.


----------



## floridasian

Mikihob - I can't believe you had to endure that in a public place. I probably would have quickly changed the subject or pretend that I had to leave right away. People who are not TTC really have no idea how hard it is to hear anything pregnancy related.

I did the IUI the morning of CD11. I'm now 14 days past IUI but I suspect that I didn't ovulated until CD12 or even CD13 (FF says I O'ed on CD13 - I manually adjusted it to CD12). Since I stopped the progesterone and my last dose was Saturday night I am expecting AF to arrive tomorrow morning as AF usually arrives approximately 60 hours after my last dose. 

I have a long list of questions for my RE (and it's growing!) when I go back after AF arrives. We'll see what he has planned for me next cycle. I have no idea how many IUI's I'll do or if IUI even makes sense for me. Deep down I suspect that there is still some kind of uterine anomaly (I needed a hysteroscopy to remove uterine scarring and they found scar tissue near my cervix too. This is after my D&C where my RE had hoped that the D&C would get rid of the scar tissue but it didn't).


----------



## beaglemom

Raelynn, that is a good point. One difference in my situation is I was never monitored with bloodwork...just the u/s followed by trigger. So if that is something your RE does, then that would probably make me lean towards natural O. But I do have quite a drive to my RE. So it is nice to know on CD 1 what days my u/s is & what day IUI will be.

Miki I hope we can do IVF together or close together. I am getting so anxious to do it. Just so tired of waiting this thing out.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Question: What day is most optimal for IUI? Day before ovulation or the day of ovulation?

Here is my set up for IUI in september. I will call cd 1 and get script for clomid. Will take clomid at night cd 5-9 for a total of five days. On cd 12 we will go in for a follicular count and check at that time they will also look at my lining (I am learning to go to the MD with a full bladder every time). I will continue using my cbfm and opks. I am contemplating trigger or not. Since dh and I will be on vacation that week from work I could just do opk and go in the day after I get the positive (depending on the answer to the question above). The progesterone 1 dp iui on to bfp.

Background: my bloodwork good, hsg normal and verified ovulation. Dh high sperm count low motility. We have had positive HPTs with early mc.

More Questions: any advice besides the trigger? Any questions I should ask my md? Any helpful tips?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> *SAKS* other than my Aunts donation- I have gotten zippo. As expected. I have not made the You Tube video yet. I have been kinda down since the BFN and my cold has finally hit me, so not feeling so hot. Eventually I will get it done. :hugs:
> 
> *Ltruns* I am excited you had great follies and lining. How amazing the diet helped you. Its amazing what cutting things out of your diet does for you. I need to start moving that direction. Now that I am on BCP and my PCOS is controlled, dieting while getting back into working out hard will really help. I hope that you get your BFP!!
> 
> *tommyg* welcome!!
> 
> *His Sweetheart* welcome!! Breaks are a great way to calm the nerves and clear the head. Your next IUI will be here before you know it.
> 
> *floridasian* welcome! It does sound like your timing might have been off. Most doctors will do the IUI the morning/afternoon after a surge. Doing it the same day is a little early. Although stranger things have happened. I hope that you can still get a BFP. How many days past IUI are you? When is AF suspected? I have done 4 IUIs- 2 w/Clomid and OPKs and 2 w/Clomid, trigger and u/s monitoring. I am currently in the saving money period to do IVF. I hope to be doing my first IVF before the year is out. What are your plans in that aspect? How many IUIs do you plan to do?
> 
> *beaglemom* I still have two frozen vials of donor sperm. I was going to save those for future IUIs and have found myself contemplating doing one or two more IUIs while we wait for IVF. But I always remind myself that after so many failed, the chances of success are much lower. Plus, the money I would spend on IUIs could be saved for my IVF cycle. Personally, I have chosen to wait. I think it is up to you. I would wait personally, in case you dont get the grant and need to pay for IVF yourself. The extra $1,000 you save will help lessen the cost burden. But, if you have leftover meds and the IUI itself isnt too high a cost, why not do one more??
> 
> *MomOf3Girls* that one egg could still split into identical twins. Do you have a history of twins in your family?? Tomorrow is your IUI day, feeling excited?!
> 
> *raelynn* I totally forgot to tell you what to update on the first page for me. I am the same as beaglemom. Saving money for IVF. How is your TWW going?
> 
> *kjg* I feel the same way. Everyone is pregnant. When will it be my turn?? Its a hard feeling to push past. :hugs:
> 
> *Byrnhild* welcome!! When do you test??
> 
> *Lusterleaf* welcome!!
> 
> Wanna hear a story? It had been 8 days since my BFN (as of Saturday) and I ran into my friend Carmen who works at Lowes. I asked her how she was, and she says Im pregnant. It was everything I had not to starting crying in the middle of a hardware store. Then, she follows with she hates babies, doesnt want one and is not happy that she is pregnant. Her sister is three months pregnant and was mad when Carmen told her she didnt really care because she hates babies. Then, Carmen finds out she is pregnant. Her boyfriend is excited but she hates it. I had to keep my smile on and laugh through her complaints. I cried in the car silently as we finished our errands. Totally ruined my Saturday. Sometimes it all seems so unfair.
> 
> I hope I caught everyone. :hugs:

I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. I would have said children are a blessing and changed the subject. Some people are undeserving and it drives me crazy. You never know what someone else is going thru, but who says out loud they hate kids??? Just think, she'll probably have a baby with colic and will keep her up all night and she won't be able to put them down for a minute, all they will do is scream. She needs a karma slap!

Please have faith that it will happen. It might not always be when or how we want, but it will happen. My RE said the best way to get prego is to adopt. A lot of women get prego while preparing to adopt and preparing for an IVF cycle. Stay positive and keep the faith. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Question: What day is most optimal for IUI? Day before ovulation or the day of ovulation?
> 
> Here is my set up for IUI in september. I will call cd 1 and get script for clomid. Will take clomid at night cd 5-9 for a total of five days. On cd 12 we will go in for a follicular count and check at that time they will also look at my lining (I am learning to go to the MD with a full bladder every time). I will continue using my cbfm and opks. I am contemplating trigger or not. Since dh and I will be on vacation that week from work I could just do opk and go in the day after I get the positive (depending on the answer to the question above). The progesterone 1 dp iui on to bfp.
> 
> Background: my bloodwork good, hsg normal and verified ovulation. Dh high sperm count low motility. We have had positive HPTs with early mc.
> 
> More Questions: any advice besides the trigger? Any questions I should ask my md? Any helpful tips?

Might you have better success with injectables vs Clomid?


----------



## beaglemom

My IUIs are done day of ovulation. I trigger...then IUI 36 hours later (time I should be ovulating). I like having the trigger...but from the advice already stated above, it could go either way & just a preference. I think injectables are good for me because we have low count...so more to aim for. However in your case I think clomid is a good choice. The days you are taking it are meant for an egg boost...which may be what you need since so many early mc.

Good luck! I know you have been through a rough time with the mc.


----------



## lusterleaf

FutureBabyG said:


> Question: What day is most optimal for IUI? Day before ovulation or the day of ovulation?
> 
> Here is my set up for IUI in september. I will call cd 1 and get script for clomid. Will take clomid at night cd 5-9 for a total of five days. On cd 12 we will go in for a follicular count and check at that time they will also look at my lining (I am learning to go to the MD with a full bladder every time). I will continue using my cbfm and opks. I am contemplating trigger or not. Since dh and I will be on vacation that week from work I could just do opk and go in the day after I get the positive (depending on the answer to the question above). The progesterone 1 dp iui on to bfp.
> 
> Background: my bloodwork good, hsg normal and verified ovulation. Dh high sperm count low motility. We have had positive HPTs with early mc.
> 
> More Questions: any advice besides the trigger? Any questions I should ask my md? Any helpful tips?

Hi, I have done clomid plus trigger, IUI and progesterone cycles. I have had IUI's both 24 and 36 hours after trigger. In my case I have had BFN's with both so its hard to say which one is better. Right now I am in the 2ww with IUI done 36 hours after trigger. How do you respond to the clomid? If you respond well I don't know that your doctor would want to tweak your meds but you can ask. I would def ask for a trigger though so that your IUI is timed accordingly. Good luck!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thank you ladies. This is my first iui.


----------



## floridasian

Question: how do they determine how well you respond to a certain med? This is my first cycle on Femara (2.5 mg CD3-7). I always O on my own between CD11& CD14 (except for the months I was on Progesterone the cycles before where I o'ed on CD9) so how do they determine how well I respond to it? Size of follicles? Number of follicles? This cycle I also O'ed anywhere between CD11 & CD13 so this is normal for me. CD11 follie scan showed a 19mm follicle. Am I supposed to have more than one on Femara?

Trying to see if I should ask the doctor to up the dosage or not.


----------



## floridasian

Good luck FBG!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Depends on what your dr is looking for. I was started on femara with follistim...cycle 1 was 1 follicle. Talked to the dr & she said she wanted more. So she upped my dose which was followed by 2 cycles with 3-4 follicles. In your case, your dr is probably only looking for 1 good follicle...probably using the femara as a boost to your eggs. When they are using it as a boost, not sure if there is a way to tell. But basically they go by size & number of follicles to determine how well you are responding.


----------



## raelynn

FutureBabyGirl - I did clomid the same days CD5-9 and it gave me a great follicle and I ovulated on my own CD20. If they are doing an internal ultrasound, you shouldn't need to have a full bladder (unless they tell you to). I know for me, my left ovary tends to hide so there is a lot of pushing and moving around where not having a full bladder is better.

beaglemom - I didn't know you didn't have blood monitoring. I just assumed it was the norm since my RE does it. Every visit I get and ultrasound and bloodwork done so we can pinpoint my cycle pretty exactly. If you don't have bloodwork done, I can definitely see the benefit of the trigger since you couldn't confirm an LH surge. (I also got a positive OPK that day but I wouldn't trust it without the bloodwork to back it up)

Floridasian - I normally wouldn't have gone 4 days in a row but we missed my ovulation last cycle so I requested additional monitoring so we didn't miss it this time. Normally, I just go CD12 then every 3 days after that unless they think I'm close to ovulating. It was pricey but after having a missed cycle my hubby and I just felt more comfortable with the extra monitoring this time. And to your question about how you respond to meds - as beaglemom said, it is up to your doctor but it normally depends on what they think will work best for your situation. For me, we try to get one really well developed follicle since that worked before. For others, it may be more follicles for a better chance of catching one. I think it also depends on how your previous cycles have gone. They tweak things based off of what works and doesn't work. It will also be based on your monitoring whether your follicles develop or not. Hopefully they'll get your right combination and everything will go great for you!

Mikihob - I am so sorry you had to go through that. Those of us that have to go through so much to get pregnant understand just how precious of a gift it is. Others just don't understand. And how terrible to say they don't like kids when pregnant! It is just so unfair that those that are not even trying seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat and those that want it so bad struggle so much.

My 2ww is a pain in the butt. It is just crawling by. I think it is worse because I'm counting down to our beach trip and the 2ww so I have double anticipation. I'm going to try and keep busy but there is only so much I can do to try and distract myself. One day at a time!


----------



## JCM

Miki, you forgot about me!!! Haha hi! I've been keeping my head low while I was bcps. I'm too crazy!!!

Wow! Look how popular our page got! Exciting stuff! Hoping for good news soon from everyone! Welcome to everyone new!!! 

Floridasian, don't think I didn't notice you sneak in! Good to see you (or read you haha) over on this board! I kept thinking this one and the other one should just combine! So much updating! Lol I would ask you dr about the supplements. I was wanting to start dhea up again because my t levels felt like they were falling fast. I asked RE and he said no way, not now because it will ruin what I'm trying to do (shrink my cysts) I was like really? It's just a simple supplement!!! I run everything by him. Just in case! 

My update...
This woman is CYST FREE!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!! I can't even tell you how happy I was at my appt. I was prepared to cry my eyes out in frustration. Instead I cried cause I was happy. (You really can't stop me these days). When I walked into the back my RE looked at me and said I see you blocked some time out for us the chat extra today? I'm like yeah, we need to talk. So I sat down in his office and he asked what we needed to talk about and I just said basically my attitude. He smiled and said ok, is it him (DH) or you? I laughed and said I really love that you are always prepared to take my side but I really think it's me. So I told him about my moods and my lack of sex drive and how it's constant and not just when I'm on the pill. He said there may be an issue with my human growth hormone and testosterone and that could be messing with my oxytocin receptors. Also, I've been waking up just dripping with sweat the last couple of months. DH secretly tested me over the weekend and turned the ac down to 65 and I was still sweating bullets. Insane right? So lots of bloodwork today and Thursday morning. I'm so glad he didn't make me feel like a crazy person. I love that man. So he said ok let's get you started on meds for your ivf cycle this Friday and we will order everything today. I looked at him and said whoa whoa slow down! Haha I can't believe it's actually my turn to do this stuff! Yay!


----------



## floridasian

Hi Jen!! Good to see you here! I think the majority of us are moving into assisted conception now either IUI or IVF so it makes sense for me to jump in here!

Yay on cyst free - because it means NO MORE BCP, right? I'm so glad you are finally able to start the IVF process. Sounds like your RE is a kind and caring man. Mine is a man of few words. It's hard to squeeze out any information out of him. He usually just sits there and types away on the laptop while I try to ask a question when he "looks" like he's in between sentences! LOL!


----------



## raelynn

JCM - So happy for you!! It must feel like such a relief to be cyst free! So glad you finally get to start things and you're done with the waiting for now. Your RE sounds great. It must be wonderful to have someone you can talk to easily who will get you to the best place you can be for TTC.


----------



## JCM

Haha yes, my last BCP is tonight! I never want to see that pill again! I'm just trying to get all of my meds by Thursday and it looks like it won't be a problem! I'm getting everything for 2k. What a deal! Lol if anyone has to get any of this stuff, I recommend fastivf. This guy is truly amazing. Paying seems kind of sketchy since it's a wire transfer but totally worth it to save the money. I'm also going to be taking a human growth hormone injectable along with my usual heparin doses. So many needles. Yikes! But I'm ready! 

Floridasian, that's exactly how my RE was the first 2-3 times I saw him. Always typing away. I finally concluded he's like a mad scientist and is always thinking. About multiple things. I used to be afraid to talk. Now I just talk while he types and he has a full in conversation with me about whatever. My stepson is the exact same way. Haha and he's brilliant. Way too smart. In 5th grade and has no problem doing high school/college level math. I will make him be an RE. Ha!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Miki, you forgot about me!!! Haha hi! I've been keeping my head low while I was bcps. I'm too crazy!!!
> 
> Wow! Look how popular our page got! Exciting stuff! Hoping for good news soon from everyone! Welcome to everyone new!!!
> 
> Floridasian, don't think I didn't notice you sneak in! Good to see you (or read you haha) over on this board! I kept thinking this one and the other one should just combine! So much updating! Lol I would ask you dr about the supplements. I was wanting to start dhea up again because my t levels felt like they were falling fast. I asked RE and he said no way, not now because it will ruin what I'm trying to do (shrink my cysts) I was like really? It's just a simple supplement!!! I run everything by him. Just in case!
> 
> My update...
> This woman is CYST FREE!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!! I can't even tell you how happy I was at my appt. I was prepared to cry my eyes out in frustration. Instead I cried cause I was happy. (You really can't stop me these days). When I walked into the back my RE looked at me and said I see you blocked some time out for us the chat extra today? I'm like yeah, we need to talk. So I sat down in his office and he asked what we needed to talk about and I just said basically my attitude. He smiled and said ok, is it him (DH) or you? I laughed and said I really love that you are always prepared to take my side but I really think it's me. So I told him about my moods and my lack of sex drive and how it's constant and not just when I'm on the pill. He said there may be an issue with my human growth hormone and testosterone and that could be messing with my oxytocin receptors. Also, I've been waking up just dripping with sweat the last couple of months. DH secretly tested me over the weekend and turned the ac down to 65 and I was still sweating bullets. Insane right? So lots of bloodwork today and Thursday morning. I'm so glad he didn't make me feel like a crazy person. I love that man. So he said ok let's get you started on meds for your ivf cycle this Friday and we will order everything today. I looked at him and said whoa whoa slow down! Haha I can't believe it's actually my turn to do this stuff! Yay!

JCM so happy you are cyst free!!! That's awesome. Have you ever had your thyroid tested? I had no sex drive and night sweats. They diagnosed me with Hashimoto's. They put me on Synthroid, I removed dairy, gluten, sky and eggs. Hashi's is an autoimmune and diet can cause the inflammation that exacerbates Hashi's.


----------



## JCM

That's interesting! I know I had tests about ten years ago due to kidney stones (I've passed 10!) I had hyperparathyroidism. That's a mouthful! I had my cortisol and testosterone levels checked this afternoon. I'm interested to see how they come back. I've considered getting my thyroid checked too. I'm not overweight but I seem to have trouble losing weight whenever I want now days. I figured it was because I'm 30 now...I'm doing a lot of diet changes so if there's something else happening I may as well add those changes too right!? I see my RE Thursday so maybe I'll mention that idea to him. All of this just started within the last 6 months. Since I started all of the drugs I guess. The last 2 years my sex drive just hit the floor. I blamed that on moving in with 4 stepchildren and hating my inlaws. Ohhhh my crazy life...


----------



## JCM

Oh also, I've always been super active and now I just have no motivation. I'm 5'8" and about 135. Somedays I don't even want to put pants on. That's how lazy I am. Lol! And by Somedays I really mean most days. And you know what? About half the time I DONT! Ha!


----------



## SAKS

Congrats, JCM/Jen! GL!

@Mikihob: Re: "...frozen donor sperm..."

You can always do a home insemination with a: 

1. Turkey Baster

2. Needleless syringe

3. Oral medicine syringe

4. Cervical Cap

5. Diaphragm

6. SoftCup

-God bless us all.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies first try at IUI this month and if no BFP doctor recommends we go straight to IVF. Doc has me on femara CD3-7 then will be on menopur injectables CD 8-13 then trigger and schedule IUI procedure. I am excited,nervous and trying not to get my hopes up as I've been disappointed many times before but I am hopeful because at least now we are moving in the right direction. I've been reading through these posts and thank you all for sharing your experiences it not only helps me know what to expect but also reminds me that I am not the only one going through this type of journey. 

I will keep you posted as the month go on.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Oh also, I've always been super active and now I just have no motivation. I'm 5'8" and about 135. Somedays I don't even want to put pants on. That's how lazy I am. Lol! And by Somedays I really mean most days. And you know what? About half the time I DONT! Ha!

I know how you feel. I was feeling that way too. My TSH levels were elevated, my thyroid inflamed and I had bad brain fog. I am sensitive to any movement in TSH so I was feeling pretty bad. The synthroid helped pretty fast, and eliminating allergens in my diet has helped a lot. I read a lot about autoimmune diseases, leaky gut, and all the damage antibiotics can do....I was on them for a very long time due to Lyme.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi ladies first try at IUI this month and if no BFP doctor recommends we go straight to IVF. Doc has me on femara CD3-7 then will be on menopur injectables CD 8-13 then trigger and schedule IUI procedure. I am excited,nervous and trying not to get my hopes up as I've been disappointed many times before but I am hopeful because at least now we are moving in the right direction. I've been reading through these posts and thank you all for sharing your experiences it not only helps me know what to expect but also reminds me that I am not the only one going through this type of journey.
> 
> I will keep you posted as the month go on.

Welcome aboard! Have you had day 3 bloods drawn to test ovarian reserve? What about dh's SA? Did the Dr say why only 1 attempt at IUI before moving to IVF?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi Babywhisperer. I had bloodwork done on CD2 nurse said results were normal (not sure what that means). I am not sure of the exact numbers but DH has sperm issues (pretty low in every area) doc mentioned that with his SA our best option is IVF. I got a second opinion and that doc said the same thing as well. I am also prone for cysts and apparently the longer I'm on the meds the greater chance I have of cysts coming back and doc wants to avoid that. The nursing staff at my docs office are so nice though. When I went in for cd2 blood work I must have looked out of it (I thought I looked pretty good lol) and I overheard one of the nurses telling the other nurse she looks so sad today I am so sorry for her. It feels good to know they are actually rooting for my success and kinda feel my pain. My insurnace does not cover any fertility treatments so everything we are doing is out of pocket so if this cycle does not work not sure how soon we will be able to financially move onto IVF.

I go in tomorrow for injection lessons then do my next scan on Saturday morning. DH does a new SA tomorrow so I am praying those results are better than the last ones as he's been on vitamins.

If I'm reading your signature correctly you had 1 round of IUI for your BFP?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Byrnhild ~ Welcome! I'm also kinda new on this thread too. FX for good news for you on the 28th!

Floridasian ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: Those stinky BFN's! I also take progesterone supplements because I have LPD. I have also noticed that I O earlier during the cycles after using progesterone that lengthens my LP. Suppositories lengthen my LP, oral progesterone doesn't lengthen my LP, but does keep me pg.

lusterleaf ~ Welcome and good luck to you!

Mikihob ~ No, there's no history of twins in my family. But, since I was being medicated, and the Dr said he even WANTED me to produce two eggs, I was kind of hoping to have the chance of twins. And, yes, I was excited. It's all over now though, onto the wait! I'm so sorry about what happened with your friend. :hugs: It's so unfair when someone who doesn't want a baby gets pg, and those that do want babies have a hard go at it.

raelynn ~ I know, easier said than done trying to stay busy during the 2ww. Hope it starts going faster for you!

JCM ~ Yay, for being cyst free! :happydance: Congrats!

Praying ~ Welcome! Good luck to you, and I hope this one IUI works for you! I'm also on my first IUI cycle. Just did the IUI part today, now I wait. I am also hoping this first one will work. FX for us all!

AFM ~ IUI #1 was completed today! We had 3.8 million active, moving sperm post-wash. I thought it sounded low, but the Dr was really positive and said they like to see 3-10 mil post wash, and we were near 4 mil. He seemed to think it was a good amount. They had me slightly lean to my left side afterwards since that's the side with the one big follie I had on Saturday. They told me to test on September 9th. After it dawned on me what the date was, I started tearing up a little. This September 9th it'll be 15 years ago when I met DH and he asked me out on our first date. :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi Babywhisperer. I had bloodwork done on CD2 nurse said results were normal (not sure what that means). I am not sure of the exact numbers but DH has sperm issues (pretty low in every area) doc mentioned that with his SA our best option is IVF. I got a second opinion and that doc said the same thing as well. I am also prone for cysts and apparently the longer I'm on the meds the greater chance I have of cysts coming back and doc wants to avoid that. The nursing staff at my docs office are so nice though. When I went in for cd2 blood work I must have looked out of it (I thought I looked pretty good lol) and I overheard one of the nurses telling the other nurse she looks so sad today I am so sorry for her. It feels good to know they are actually rooting for my success and kinda feel my pain. My insurnace does not cover any fertility treatments so everything we are doing is out of pocket so if this cycle does not work not sure how soon we will be able to financially move onto IVF.
> 
> I go in tomorrow for injection lessons then do my next scan on Saturday morning. DH does a new SA tomorrow so I am praying those results are better than the last ones as he's been on vitamins.
> 
> If I'm reading your signature correctly you had 1 round of IUI for your BFP?

I hope dh's SA shows improvement.

Yes last year I did 1 cycle and got a bfp. I was doing acupuncture and herbs for 3mos before the cycle. This time I haven't done that and am not responding to the same dosage of injectables. They increased my dose and I had follies measuring 19, 17, 16 and 13 on Fri morning and we triggered that night.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> I hope dh's SA shows improvement.
> 
> Yes last year I did 1 cycle and got a bfp. I was doing acupuncture and herbs for 3mos before the cycle. This time I haven't done that and am not responding to the same dosage of injectables. They increased my dose and I had follies measuring 19, 17, 16 and 13 on Fri morning and we triggered that night.

Oh good for you now you just wait patiently I will soon be in the tww phase good luck to you this month.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MomOf3Girls said:


> Byrnhild ~ Welcome! I'm also kinda new on this thread too. FX for good news for you on the 28th!
> 
> Floridasian ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: Those stinky BFN's! I also take progesterone supplements because I have LPD. I have also noticed that I O earlier during the cycles after using progesterone that lengthens my LP. Suppositories lengthen my LP, oral progesterone doesn't lengthen my LP, but does keep me pg.
> 
> lusterleaf ~ Welcome and good luck to you!
> 
> Mikihob ~ No, there's no history of twins in my family. But, since I was being medicated, and the Dr said he even WANTED me to produce two eggs, I was kind of hoping to have the chance of twins. And, yes, I was excited. It's all over now though, onto the wait! I'm so sorry about what happened with your friend. :hugs: It's so unfair when someone who doesn't want a baby gets pg, and those that do want babies have a hard go at it.
> 
> raelynn ~ I know, easier said than done trying to stay busy during the 2ww. Hope it starts going faster for you!
> 
> JCM ~ Yay, for being cyst free! :happydance: Congrats!
> 
> Praying ~ Welcome! Good luck to you, and I hope this one IUI works for you! I'm also on my first IUI cycle. Just did the IUI part today, now I wait. I am also hoping this first one will work. FX for us all!
> 
> AFM ~ IUI #1 was completed today! We had 3.8 million active, moving sperm post-wash. I thought it sounded low, but the Dr was really positive and said they like to see 3-10 mil post wash, and we were near 4 mil. He seemed to think it was a good amount. They had me slightly lean to my left side afterwards since that's the side with the one big follie I had on Saturday. They told me to test on September 9th. After it dawned on me what the date was, I started tearing up a little. This September 9th it'll be 15 years ago when I met DH and he asked me out on our first date. :flower:

Fingers crossed for you that it's your month!!


----------



## floridasian

MomOf3Girls - sounds like you had a good IUI. Good luck!!!


----------



## raelynn

Momof3girls - Glad the IUI went well for you today. Welcome to the 2ww!


----------



## SAKS

Welcome, Prayingforno1! GL! 

Me: My uterine surgery is this Thursday. I am a bit nervous. I have never had any type of surgery. They will have to put me under and I can't drive myself home. Oh, how I hate that tiny bit of loss of control. I don't like to bother others with my responsibilities. My husband just started a new job, and I do not want him to have to take a day off of work. *sigh* I pray Father God blesses everything to work out in His elite favor for me and my husband.

-God bless us all.


----------



## Babywhisperer

SAKS said:
 

> Welcome, Prayingforno1! GL!
> 
> Me: My uterine surgery is this Thursday. I am a bit nervous. I have never had any type of surgery. They will have to put me under and I can't drive myself home. Oh, how I hate that tiny bit of loss of control. I don't like to bother others with my responsibilities. My husband just started a new job, and I do not want him to have to take a day off of work. *sigh* I pray Father God blesses everything to work out in His elite favor for me and my husband.
> 
> -God bless us all.

I'll be praying all goes well. I had a uterine polyp removed Feb 2011 and it was fine. I was up and around the next day. It was like bad af cramps. Everything will be fine.


----------



## floridasian

SAKS said:


> Welcome, Prayingforno1! GL!
> 
> Me: My uterine surgery is this Thursday. I am a bit nervous. I have never had any type of surgery. They will have to put me under and I can't drive myself home. Oh, how I hate that tiny bit of loss of control. I don't like to bother others with my responsibilities. My husband just started a new job, and I do not want him to have to take a day off of work. *sigh* I pray Father God blesses everything to work out in His elite favor for me and my husband.
> 
> -God bless us all.

What kind of uterine surgery are you having? I had a hysteroscopy to remove uterine scarring in April. They also discovered scar tissue around my cervix which was also removed. I had to be put under and went through some scary pre-op stuff but it all turned out just fine. There was no pain and no bleeding afterwards and I was excited that I was one step closer to that THB!


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Babywhisperer!!! I appreciate your prayers and calming sense...

@Floridasian: They are not sure what it is. They will have to go into my uterus to remove what they saw during the SHG. I too am excited that it will make me extremely fertile, quickly pregnant, and eventually a mother! :)

-God bless us all.


----------



## raelynn

saks - Good luck with the surgery. I was put under for egg retrieval for IVF and like the other girls, my experience was fine. I had no pain afterwards. I remember telling the nurses as the wheeled me out of surgery that I felt like I just took a long nap. Praying all goes well with yours!


----------



## SAKS

Thank you so much, Raelynn!!! I appreciate you. :)

-God bless us all.


----------



## floridasian

SAKS - sounds like a hysteroscopy to me as I also needed the surgery after they found a suspicious black dot that wouldn't move during my HSG.

Hope everything goes well for you on Thursday!!


----------



## SAKS

Thank you, Floridasian.

BTW, I had a Sonohysterogram...not a Hysterosalpingogram. No black dots, either... They just labled it uterine surgery. 

-God bless us all.


----------



## JCM

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers, Saks. My husbands as well. He likes to pray for all of my infertile friends. ; ) I know what you mean about the loss of control by being put under. I'm the exact same way. Plus I don't like to intrude on anyones schedule....my husband is a surgeon and I feel bad taking away patient time but sometimes it's gotta be ok. He's MY husband after all. I really want him at my egg retrieval. My next option is my dad...haha so I'm hoping DH can make it!


----------



## floridasian

Yes I understand the difference as I needed to have both. I got my first BFP after the HSG which revealed uterine scarring. Then I lost that pregnancy and needed to have a D&C. After the D&C my doctor ordered a SHG to make sure the uterine cavity was normal and that's when they saw that the scar tissue was still there and I still needed the hysteroscopy (he was hoping that the D&C would take care of it but it didn't). HSG and SHG can both be used to show uterine conditions, it's just that HSG also shows whether your tubes are open, but the SHG does not. It only looks at the uterus.

Also, there are two types of hysteroscopy - diagnostic and operative. If they are not sure what was going on it could just be diagnostic. My doctor already knew I had scar tissue so I had an operative hysteroscopy to remove the scarring. I heard that the diagnostic kind is a fast in-office procedure and you are not put under so I'm assuming that's not what you're having.


----------



## SAKS

JCM/Jen: Thank God, you get me!!! Lol! Thank you so very much for your prayers. I definitely need them. Your husband is a sweet, brilliant cutie! ;) Please let him know, I appreciate him too! 
-I pray your husband will be right by your side during your egg retrieval. May God bless everything to go perfectly for you both!

@Floridasian: I understand. And, I thank you for your time.

-God bless us all.


----------



## Byrnhild

Hello everybody,

I have just gotten my beta result as of 13 dpiui. It's 60. Positive but the doctor won't let me be happy because he says it's too low. We'll see, I have to go back on Friday. Whatever, I'm pregnant after mu very first IUI, so I should be allowed to be happy! However, I'm reeeeally mad now, I have no idea why! Oh, the hormones!!

Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Byrnhild ~ I say, go ahead and be happy! I've seen people have betas less than 60 at 13 dpo, and they went on to have happy pregnancies. Congratulations! :happydance: I'm glad your first IUI worked. So exciting. Gives me a little hope for mine. I'm now 1 dpiui, also my first one. Still have the whole two weeks to wait for my results. Anyway, big congrats again! :thumbup:

SAKS ~ Good luck with your surgery. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

JCM ~ Hopefully your DH will be at your egg retrieval, and not your dad!


----------



## Byrnhild

Thank you so much, Momof3girls.

Hope everything goes great for you!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Byrnhild said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have just gotten my beta result as of 13 dpiui. It's 60. Positive but the doctor won't let me be happy because he says it's too low. We'll see, I have to go back on Friday. Whatever, I'm pregnant after mu very first IUI, so I should be allowed to be happy! However, I'm reeeeally mad now, I have no idea why! Oh, the hormones!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!!

:hugs: hun I'm sure you will be okay and when you go back on Friday the numbers would have increased as required. Aren't the hormones something else, I found myself crying watching a commercial the other night. When I caught myself I only laughed because I said I must be going crazy lol. Sending you some extra baby dust :dust: (although I doubt you'll need it :) ) and I will be waiting for you to report your increased count this weekend!


----------



## Prayingforno1

JCM said:


> You'll be in my thoughts and prayers, Saks. My husbands as well. He likes to pray for all of my infertile friends. ; ) I know what you mean about the loss of control by being put under. I'm the exact same way. Plus I don't like to intrude on anyones schedule....my husband is a surgeon and I feel bad taking away patient time but sometimes it's gotta be ok. He's MY husband after all. I really want him at my egg retrieval. My next option is my dad...haha so I'm hoping DH can make it!

Ha! I hope DH can make it too GL to you hun


----------



## SAKS

Congratulations, Byrnhild!!! What a blessing! 

Thank you, MomOf3Girls!!! I appreciate you. 

-God bless us all.


----------



## Byrnhild

Thank you all so much. I know it's absolutely stupid that I'm whining here as I have been SO lucky!! It's ridiculous.

I just wish all of you are just as lucky!! And if your nurse isn't stupid and doesn't make you feel like there's no hope with a 60 Beta, well, even better!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone so I go in this afternoon for injection lessons and tonight will be my first one. I am so nervous but weirdly excited at the same time. We are paying for everything out of pocket and the menopur was so expensive but I am hopeful the combo we are using this cycle will be just we need to get our BFP. 
Dh took in goods for SA this morning so doc will have those results by the time I go to him on Saturday for scan.


----------



## Byrnhild

Menopur is crazy expensive! Just to give you some hope, it helped get me my positive. Don't worry about the injections, they don't hurt at all.

Good luck, Prayingfornº1!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Byrnhild it's really encouraging to hear that you were successful on menopur and the injections are not that bad. This morning DH told me he wants to come with me to the injection training so he can give me the shots lol. I'm not sure what i fear most giving the injections to myself or having DH inject me lol :juggle:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have just gotten my beta result as of 13 dpiui. It's 60. Positive but the doctor won't let me be happy because he says it's too low. We'll see, I have to go back on Friday. Whatever, I'm pregnant after mu very first IUI, so I should be allowed to be happy! However, I'm reeeeally mad now, I have no idea why! Oh, the hormones!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!!

Congrats and have faith. I got my bfp at 12dpiui, my beta on 15dpiui was mid 150s, that means on 13dpiui it was probably 40 and 12dpiui just above 20 so the frer could pick up the faint line.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks Byrnhild it's really encouraging to hear that you were successful on menopur and the injections are not that bad. This morning DH told me he wants to come with me to the injection training so he can give me the shots lol. I'm not sure what i fear most giving the injections to myself or having DH inject me lol :juggle:

Injections are easy, the anticipation is worse than the actual thing...like ripping off a band-aid.


----------



## Byrnhild

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks Byrnhild it's really encouraging to hear that you were successful on menopur and the injections are not that bad. This morning DH told me he wants to come with me to the injection training so he can give me the shots lol. I'm not sure what i fear most giving the injections to myself or having DH inject me lol :juggle:

LOL, I gave the injections to myself, it was easy and completely painless. Actually, I went to get a thicker needle because it was easier to get all the liquid and still no pain.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks everyone I will let you know how it goes with the injections. I will have the nurse give me the first one this afternoon but will have to handle it myself from tomorrow onwards. I am kinda pissed with DH right now. He had an emergency meeting at work this morning so didn't get to do the SA. Really??? Is he trying to give me a meltdown doesn't he know I am on pins and needles this month. Anyway he better do it tomorrow or else.....:gun:


----------



## Byrnhild

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks everyone I will let you know how it goes with the injections. I will have the nurse give me the first one this afternoon but will have to handle it myself from tomorrow onwards. I am kinda pissed with DH right now. He had an emergency meeting at work this morning so didn't get to do the SA. Really??? Is he trying to give me a meltdown doesn't he know I am on pins and needles this month. Anyway he better do it tomorrow or else.....:gun:


LOL!!!! You don't know how often I have used the "I'm on hormones" excuse to get away with stuff this month... It's the only good side!!


----------



## floridasian

Byrnhild said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I will let you know how it goes with the injections. I will have the nurse give me the first one this afternoon but will have to handle it myself from tomorrow onwards. I am kinda pissed with DH right now. He had an emergency meeting at work this morning so didn't get to do the SA. Really??? Is he trying to give me a meltdown doesn't he know I am on pins and needles this month. Anyway he better do it tomorrow or else.....:gun:
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! You don't know how often I have used the "I'm on hormones" excuse to get away with stuff this month... It's the only good side!!Click to expand...

LOL! Maybe I need to start doing that! :haha:


----------



## raelynn

Byrnhild - Congrats on the BFP and sorry for the low beta. Your nurse is probably just trying to give you realistic expectations. I ended up having a miscarriage on my low beta BFP (mine was much lower than yours though) so they're probably just trying to keep things in perspective. But, as the other ladies have said, don't lose hope. As long as your numbers double every 2 days (I think it is) then you are fine. I've read lots of stories of those with low betas who went on and had perfectly healthy pregnancies so don't give up hope!

Prayingforno1 - As the others have said, the injections are no problem. I used to be terrified of needles and had to psych myself up on every injection but most of them I never even felt. For me it was easier to do them myself then to have someone else do it because I felt more in control.


----------



## Prayingforno1

GM everyone! Had first menopur dose last night and it wasn't that bad felt a little burning sensation as it was going in but other than that no issues. The nurse was so sweet explaining the process of mixing injecting etc when I get my bfp this month I will definitely be getting her a thank you gift :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> GM everyone! Had first menopur dose last night and it wasn't that bad felt a little burning sensation as it was going in but other than that no issues. The nurse was so sweet explaining the process of mixing injecting etc when I get my bfp this month I will definitely be getting her a thank you gift :)

Glad it was a breeze.

Afm, 2nd night of endometrin and I had to get up 4-5 times to use the bathroom...again, I renew my idea for a Craftmatic bed that can sit over a toilet. I get up every 90min, but the meds make me tired so I can fall back asleep. What's the most irksome is my right ovary is very tender still. Is this from the 2 follies?

How is everyone else?


----------



## lusterleaf

hi all! for those of you who took the trigger, when was it out of your system? I am 8dpiui and 10dp trigger and I know I shouldn't have tested, but I took a test on an IC this morning and there was a faint BFP... i am thinking it was probably the trigger but wanted to hear your experiences!


----------



## SAKS

@ Babywhisperer: Lol! I'd love to see a drawing of the bed you have in mind. Too funny! 
-I heard the ovary is a little sore/tender once the eggs break free from the follicles. 

@Lusterleaf: My HCG/trigger shot did not leave my system entirely until after 14 days. Others are different due to metabolism. 

Me: Wow... You ladies were right! The surgery this morning was a breeze. Once they hooked the propofol to my IV, I was out in 3 minutes. Woke up an hour later and they said the surgery was over. I do not remember anything!!!!! The nurse showed me a pic of the tiny polyp and helped me get dressed. Asked hubby to come in and sit with me while she completed the release papers and we were outta there! No pain. No drowsiness. Doc said I can get back to BDing, as soon as I don't see any blood. I'm excited! I thank God, my husband, and you beautiful ladies! Hallelujah! 

-God bless us all.


----------



## Byrnhild

Babywhisperer, I had the same issue with tenderness for about a week after the trigger.


Lusterleaf, I think the trigger (ovidrel 250, 6500u) was out of my system by 8dpiui. I can't be sure because I didn't test it out... I started testing that day (10 days after the trigger) and I had a very faint positive then, almost a squinter, but it kept getting darker and darker. I now have a positive beta result, though it was low (60) and my doctor wants to test again tomorrow. So... yes, I'm still using HTP. If you can help it, please stop testing. OCD is my excuse.


----------



## raelynn

Prayingforno1 - Glad your first injection went well. If I remember right, if you let the menopur sit for a minute or so it should help the burning be less. I had multiple injections for IVF and they had me draw up the menopur, let it sit , then do the other injections first then the menopur and I never had any burning. Hope that helps!


----------



## beaglemom

My trigger was out by 6 or 7 days I think. I think you should test your trigger until you get a negative so you aren't second guessing. But you could continue to test...if the line gets darker you could have a positive. Another girl on the threads tested her trigger out & it never was a clear negative. Then it got darker & turned in to a positive.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lusterleaf said:


> hi all! for those of you who took the trigger, when was it out of your system? I am 8dpiui and 10dp trigger and I know I shouldn't have tested, but I took a test on an IC this morning and there was a faint BFP... i am thinking it was probably the trigger but wanted to hear your experiences!

That's right on the cusp. Test again tomorrow.


----------



## Prayingforno1

raelynn said:


> Prayingforno1 - Glad your first injection went well. If I remember right, if you let the menopur sit for a minute or so it should help the burning be less. I had multiple injections for IVF and they had me draw up the menopur, let it sit , then do the other injections first then the menopur and I never had any burning. Hope that helps!

Thanks Raelynn I will give that a try tonight.


----------



## Byrnhild

Confirmed,

I am the luckiest person in the world. My beta doubled (more than, actually): From 60 13dpiui to 160 15dpiui. The nurse said everything looks good. I can stop being a nervous wreck.

So it can happen: 39 years old, first iui, bfp. Have hope!!!!

Lots of luck to you all!!!! I'll stay around to wish you all the best.


----------



## SAKS

Glory to God! Congratulations, Byrnhild! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## lusterleaf

Babywhisperer said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> hi all! for those of you who took the trigger, when was it out of your system? I am 8dpiui and 10dp trigger and I know I shouldn't have tested, but I took a test on an IC this morning and there was a faint BFP... i am thinking it was probably the trigger but wanted to hear your experiences!
> 
> That's right on the cusp. Test again tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thanks, used another IC this morning and the line was lighter.... like if i squint I could see a line... so I guess it was the trigger!


----------



## lusterleaf

Byrnhild said:


> Confirmed,
> 
> I am the luckiest person in the world. My beta doubled (more than, actually): From 60 13dpiui to 160 15dpiui. The nurse said everything looks good. I can stop being a nervous wreck.
> 
> So it can happen: 39 years old, first iui, bfp. Have hope!!!!
> 
> Lots of luck to you all!!!! I'll stay around to wish you all the best.

awesome news! congrats!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats Byrnhild:happydance: I know you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Confirmed,
> 
> I am the luckiest person in the world. My beta doubled (more than, actually): From 60 13dpiui to 160 15dpiui. The nurse said everything looks good. I can stop being a nervous wreck.
> 
> So it can happen: 39 years old, first iui, bfp. Have hope!!!!
> 
> Lots of luck to you all!!!! I'll stay around to wish you all the best.

Congrats!! I told you! My beta on 15dpiui was 157 and now have a happy and healthy 8mo baby boy. It was my first IUI. Ladies it can happen. Stay the course and have faith.

Have a H&H 9mos and feel free to chat me up with any questions. You'll start to feel some cramping as the uterus expands, don't worry it is all normal. Relax and enjoy the wonderful journey. 1 word of advice, water water water. Drink more than normal, stay hydrated and keep potassium levels up. I hope your 1st tri was like mine, nothing but 2 weeks of nausea. Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lusterleaf said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> hi all! for those of you who took the trigger, when was it out of your system? I am 8dpiui and 10dp trigger and I know I shouldn't have tested, but I took a test on an IC this morning and there was a faint BFP... i am thinking it was probably the trigger but wanted to hear your experiences!
> 
> That's right on the cusp. Test again tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, used another IC this morning and the line was lighter.... like if i squint I could see a line... so I guess it was the trigger!Click to expand...

Don't worry, I would take my first frer on 12dpiui and most women who were prego got their bfp then..not that it can't happen later, but if you feel a need to poas try to wait at least until then.


----------



## Byrnhild

Thank you all!!!! I'm still in shock but I feel I can finally start to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. I have my U/S on the 16th. 

Lusterleaf, I know it's hard, but if you can wait a little bit, do wait till at least 12dpiui. I drove myself crazy with too much poas-ing. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Thank you all!!!! I'm still in shock but I feel I can finally start to relax and enjoy my pregnancy. I have my U/S on the 16th.
> 
> Lusterleaf, I know it's hard, but if you can wait a little bit, do wait till at least 12dpiui. I drove myself crazy with too much poas-ing. Best of luck to you!!

Wait until you hear the heartbeat. Emotions you never knew you had will come to the surface and tears will roll. It's beautiful and simply a miracle. I am very happy for you. Every woman deserves to experience this especially when they truly desire it. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Byrnhild! So happy your beta results came back so good! Enjoy it, it all goes by so fast!


----------



## kjg123

congrats byrnhild!!

i had my most recent scan at cd15 - showed 2 mature follicles at 25mm and 18mm but a lining of only 5.7 or so. My doc wants to push me a little further for my lining before triggering. She wanted to see me again for bloodwork and u/s on cd16 but i couldn't bear making a long trip to the office TWICE over the holiday weekend so we decided to just forget the additional u/s and do the trigger tonight (cd16) and plan for iui on monday (cd18), 36hrs later.

don't have a great feeling for 2 reasons- i feel like the 25mm follicle will just be too large by the time i O (heard the larger follicles get over-ripe) and in addition to that, my lining is just so thin. 

best case scenario, the 18mm follicle will be just right and my lining will increase a few mm by the time of iui. wishful thinking but really keeping fingers crossed. can't believe i still have a whole tww to go! ugh!!

hope everyone else in the tww is hanging in there!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies so i went in for my scan today (cd11) and had 1 dominant follie 24mm. Doc said based on size i would need to trigger today and we'd schedule iui for Monday. Unfortunately my blood work came back and this month is a no go for iui. Although the size and lining is perfect estrogen is low and based on that the egg will likely not fertilize. Doc advised me to use the opks this month and bd but should af come he will lower my meds next month as the follie grew so fast it didnt get an opportunity to develop properly. DH and I are so disappointed and sad. I cried my eyes out but what can i do? On top of that I have a baby shower to go to for my cousin this afternoon and have to face the usual family questions about when are you gonna have a baby you better hurry up. My morning went from excitement to disappointment but I still remain hopeful.


----------



## raelynn

Ladies, so exciting that we'll have several IUIs coming up soon.

I caved and tested today (10dpo) and BFN. I know it is still early but that is when I tested positive last time so I'm thinking I'm out. Kinda bummed but at least we're heading to the beach so I can enjoy some family time until AF shows. I'm planning to take my progesterone a bit longer than 14 days just so I don't hit CD3 while we're away. If I time it right, hopefully I can go in for CD3 at my beta appointment since we pushed that back because of vacation too.


----------



## kjg123

sorry raelynn, still early though!

praying- i think you should def still BD. Especially if you are on femara i heard it can interfere with your estrogen levels so my RE does not put a lot of stock on the estrogen levels. you have a good follicle and good lining, id say you def still have a shot this cycle!

im triggering tonight although my dominant follicle is probably 26-27mm today, yikes! hope it's not too big and that my lining increased some. i wish they'd ultrasound on the day of iui!


----------



## Prayingforno1

kjg123 said:


> sorry raelynn, still early though!
> 
> praying- i think you should def still BD. Especially if you are on femara i heard it can interfere with your estrogen levels so my RE does not put a lot of stock on the estrogen levels. you have a good follicle and good lining, id say you def still have a shot this cycle!
> 
> im triggering tonight although my dominant follicle is probably 26-27mm today, yikes! hope it's not too big and that my lining increased some. i wish they'd ultrasound on the day of iui!

Thanks for the encouragement kjg123 and GL on your iui


----------



## raelynn

kjg - I thought the same thing when I went in. I wish they did the ultrasound first on day of IUI so we could make sure everything was as it should be before doing the procedure.

Having stretching type cramps tonight. I wish I would quit getting signs while the tests show negatives. It messes with my head.


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck to those triggering! 

I am 11dpiui and 13 days past trigger and got a bfn on a frer this morning, however on a ic test there is a squinter of a line. It has been the same for the past two days with the squinter lines on the ic test (i have been testing out the trigger). I don't know what to think but I'm not hopeful. Oh and I've been having sore bbs and feeling sick so I don't know if it's all in my head or because I'm taking crinone during the 2ww.


----------



## lusterleaf

raelynn said:


> kjg - I thought the same thing when I went in. I wish they did the ultrasound first on day of IUI so we could make sure everything was as it should be before doing the procedure.
> 
> Having stretching type cramps tonight. I wish I would quit getting signs while the tests show negatives. It messes with my head.

I know how you feel! I am having symptoms too with bfn, it stinks!


----------



## Byrnhild

raelynn said:


> kjg - I thought the same thing when I went in. I wish they did the ultrasound first on day of IUI so we could make sure everything was as it should be before doing the procedure.
> 
> Having stretching type cramps tonight. I wish I would quit getting signs while the tests show negatives. It messes with my head.

They don't do ultrasound even if you ask? In my clinic it's the policy, but if it weren't, I think they would do it if asked.

Good luck everybody!! Hope your TWW is not too hard and has the happiest ending! :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Raelynn and Lusterleaf be patient. I know the 2ww is a killer but your symptoms sound promising. It might just be too early to test. Hang in there. I'm right behind you both. 

Ok so something weird happened this morning. It's been exactly a week since the IUI and I've been feeling fine, just some tenderness and cramping here and there. I've had that awful chalky discharge that accompanies Endometrin but I was laying in bed this morning and TMI warning, I felt like I was leaking while laying flat. It was watery and enough for me to have to get up and clean myself. No chalky stuff just thin watery stuff. It reminded me of when my water broke. Anyone have this? Is this a side effect of increased progesterone from the Endometrin? I know they say it can be an early sign, but let's be honest I'm 7dpiui that's wayyyy to early for anything. The only other thing I've noticed the last 2 days is increased libido. It's all I think about. I'm like an 18yr old boy!!!


----------



## Byrnhild

Babywhisperer,

I don't know if I had the thin watery discharge; If I did, I probably thought it was just one more progesterone- induced discharge.

As for the libido, yes. Now THAT was noticeable. I have been on progesterone before and felt most symptoms, but the way too increased libido was a first this cycle. Exactly that: 18 year- old boy. My 39 year- old "meh" self did wonder.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Babywhisperer,
> 
> I don't know if I had the thin watery discharge; If I did, I probably thought it was just one more progesterone- induced discharge.
> 
> As for the libido, yes. Now THAT was noticeable. I have been on progesterone before and felt most symptoms, but the way too increased libido was a first this cycle. Exactly that: 18 year- old boy. My 39 year- old "meh" self did wonder.

Dh is googling everything I say and says they are signs but I have to burst his bubble a little bc increased progesterone causes both the high libido and watery discharge. I freaked bc anything that reminds me of going into labor or my water breaking brings me right back to that moment. I was napping on the couch and heard a pop and woke up and ran to the bathroom. I thought maybe I peed myself while asleep. I took a shower, did a load of laundry and the leaking continued and became tinged with pink. I called my Dr and they told me to get to the hospital. I was a ball of nerves but got my bag ready and blew out my hair!!! Anything to kill time waiting for dh to come home. The leaking this morning brought me right back. 

Sorry prayingfor. I hate to say it but it's better to know now rather than do the cycle and wait just for disappointment. See what the Dr says about tweaking the protocol.


----------



## beaglemom

I had a pos opk last night...putting in a good effort for a natural positive this cycle...anything can happen.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I had a pos opk last night...putting in a good effort for a natural positive this cycle...anything can happen.

It happens all the time. Happy bding!!


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer said:


> Raelynn and Lusterleaf be patient. I know the 2ww is a killer but your symptoms sound promising. It might just be too early to test. Hang in there. I'm right behind you both.
> 
> Ok so something weird happened this morning. It's been exactly a week since the IUI and I've been feeling fine, just some tenderness and cramping here and there. I've had that awful chalky discharge that accompanies Endometrin but I was laying in bed this morning and TMI warning, I felt like I was leaking while laying flat. It was watery and enough for me to have to get up and clean myself. No chalky stuff just thin watery stuff. It reminded me of when my water broke. Anyone have this? Is this a side effect of increased progesterone from the Endometrin? I know they say it can be an early sign, but let's be honest I'm 7dpiui that's wayyyy to early for anything. The only other thing I've noticed the last 2 days is increased libido. It's all I think about. I'm like an 18yr old boy!!!

I've been leaky like this the last few days too. It happens in the morning and I'm always annoyed because the sensation wakes me up. 

AF is due Wednesday for me and I'm tired of seeing negatives so I think I'm going to wait until Wednesday and then test with a FRER instead of an ic and then be done with it - if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## lusterleaf

Raelynn, you and I have the same AF date. 

I tested this morning 12dpiui and bfn, I pretty much know I'm out at this point since with my son I had a bfp by now. I have an appointment to go in on Wednesday for a beta blood test but I'm probably just going to cancel it and stop the crinone if I get a bfn tomorrow. It would just be a waste of time and copay to confirm what I already know. I am just so stressed out, trying to make arrangements for someone to watch my DS extra early in the morning while I go to monitoring appointments. Plus when I have the iui done I am always waiting in the RE office for at least an hour and so I'm always late to work. Yesterday my friend let me know she was pregnant after just coming off the pill and her first month trying, I wish it were that easy!! Sorry just needed to vent...


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Byrnhild said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer,
> 
> I don't know if I had the thin watery discharge; If I did, I probably thought it was just one more progesterone- induced discharge.
> 
> As for the libido, yes. Now THAT was noticeable. I have been on progesterone before and felt most symptoms, but the way too increased libido was a first this cycle. Exactly that: 18 year- old boy. My 39 year- old "meh" self did wonder.
> 
> Dh is googling everything I say and says they are signs but I have to burst his bubble a little bc increased progesterone causes both the high libido and watery discharge. I freaked bc anything that reminds me of going into labor or my water breaking brings me right back to that moment. I was napping on the couch and heard a pop and woke up and ran to the bathroom. I thought maybe I peed myself while asleep. I took a shower, did a load of laundry and the leaking continued and became tinged with pink. I called my Dr and they told me to get to the hospital. I was a ball of nerves but got my bag ready and blew out my hair!!! Anything to kill time waiting for dh to come home. The leaking this morning brought me right back.
> 
> Sorry prayingfor. I hate to say it but it's better to know now rather than do the cycle and wait just for disappointment. See what the Dr says about tweaking the protocol.Click to expand...

Thanks babywhisperer I am grateful he cancelled as my chances for bfp were slim to none. Doc also advised next month he will modify my meds as he prescribed the standard dosage but will have to lower mine next month. 

GL to you hoping you soon will be here confirming your bfp. I just love how excited your hubby is that he's googling your symptoms. So sweet :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

lusterleaf said:


> Raelynn, you and I have the same AF date.
> 
> I tested this morning 12dpiui and bfn, I pretty much know I'm out at this point since with my son I had a bfp by now. I have an appointment to go in on Wednesday for a beta blood test but I'm probably just going to cancel it and stop the crinone if I get a bfn tomorrow. It would just be a waste of time and copay to confirm what I already know. I am just so stressed out, trying to make arrangements for someone to watch my DS extra early in the morning while I go to monitoring appointments. Plus when I have the iui done I am always waiting in the RE office for at least an hour and so I'm always late to work. Yesterday my friend let me know she was pregnant after just coming off the pill and her first month trying, I wish it were that easy!! Sorry just needed to vent...

Go ahead and vent I know exactly how you feel but you are not out yet. I went to a baby shower for a cousin Saturday that got pregnant 1 month after coming off of bc but little ole me still here trying. Keep ur head up Hun your bfp is coming


----------



## raelynn

lusterleaf - I know what you're saying. I'm still trying to hold onto some hope but I just know I'm out. I feel like such a failure since everything was so perfect this cycle I'm just feeling why didn't it work when it worked last time on a cycle almost exactly like this. I'm giving it one more chance and testing Wednesday but I just have this feeling it'll be negative too. I almost don't even want to waste a FRER on it but I want to know for sure. Hubby asked me today if I felt pregnant and I just feel like I'm letting him down especially since it's all on me now.

I'm going to try and enjoy the beach these next few days and not think about TTC things so much. Hopefully with the progesterone I can time it so the next cycles Day 3 is when we get home so we can get started again right away.


----------



## Ltruns33

Hey everyone!Wow so many new people just in the little time I was away! We started school 8/25 so we've been crazy busy! I coach XC and my husband coaches football. I also help with all the programs strength and conditioning so the first week is a blur with 5:00 am practices and a vball tourney and home football game. I love it though and I love our teams/athletes. 

Welcome to all the new people! I read from my last post all the way through. I am excited for you Brynchild thats amazing about your bfp!I hope your numbers keep going up, I know thats the important thing!

I missed too much to catch up with everyone but I'll do better!
to all who are testing this week! I'm supposed to do a blood test on Friday, but I'm going to have to go for blood maybe Thursday instead bc we have an away football game. That will be before 14dpiui so do yall think i should wait until Monday, which will be 17 dpiui? I'm not fond of peeing on sticks so I'd rather know via blood. 

We had our best follies/sperm/eno lining so I'm feeling hopeful, but school has kept me busy enough so that I haven't been counting days down. I have been on preogesterone suppositories which haven't been bad! No excessive nastiness down there haha and no need for a pantyliner so I was really surprised by how easy they've been. I also haven't been running more than 1 mile at a time, and I bike to work so exercise has been light but existent. I'm really all in this last cycle we do iui so praying we don't need to go again. :) 

Praying for you all!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Raelynn and Lusterleaf be patient. I know the 2ww is a killer but your symptoms sound promising. It might just be too early to test. Hang in there. I'm right behind you both.
> 
> Ok so something weird happened this morning. It's been exactly a week since the IUI and I've been feeling fine, just some tenderness and cramping here and there. I've had that awful chalky discharge that accompanies Endometrin but I was laying in bed this morning and TMI warning, I felt like I was leaking while laying flat. It was watery and enough for me to have to get up and clean myself. No chalky stuff just thin watery stuff. It reminded me of when my water broke. Anyone have this? Is this a side effect of increased progesterone from the Endometrin? I know they say it can be an early sign, but let's be honest I'm 7dpiui that's wayyyy to early for anything. The only other thing I've noticed the last 2 days is increased libido. It's all I think about. I'm like an 18yr old boy!!!
> 
> I've been leaky like this the last few days too. It happens in the morning and I'm always annoyed because the sensation wakes me up.
> 
> AF is due Wednesday for me and I'm tired of seeing negatives so I think I'm going to wait until Wednesday and then test with a FRER instead of an ic and then be done with it - if AF doesn't show by then.Click to expand...

Yes! The leaking woke me up too. I asked my friend who is an obgyn and he said the watery discharge is from the increased progesterone. It could be a sign but since I'm on the suppositories he said it's more likely from that. So far I'm feeling nothing else. I'm stuffy but everyone I know some up that way today from allergies even dh who never has allergies is all stuffed up. Long Island is in the midst of hay fever season. I can't believe I'm more than half way done with this tww. I am not testing before Fri and since I have work I might not test then for fear of going to work in a bad mood. I do want to start af though on the w/e since it will be awful on the higher Gonal D dose. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey everyone!Wow so many new people just in the little time I was away! We started school 8/25 so we've been crazy busy! I coach XC and my husband coaches football. I also help with all the programs strength and conditioning so the first week is a blur with 5:00 am practices and a vball tourney and home football game. I love it though and I love our teams/athletes.
> 
> Welcome to all the new people! I read from my last post all the way through. I am excited for you Brynchild thats amazing about your bfp!I hope your numbers keep going up, I know thats the important thing!
> 
> I missed too much to catch up with everyone but I'll do better!
> to all who are testing this week! I'm supposed to do a blood test on Friday, but I'm going to have to go for blood maybe Thursday instead bc we have an away football game. That will be before 14dpiui so do yall think i should wait until Monday, which will be 17 dpiui? I'm not fond of peeing on sticks so I'd rather know via blood.
> 
> We had our best follies/sperm/eno lining so I'm feeling hopeful, but school has kept me busy enough so that I haven't been counting days down. I have been on preogesterone suppositories which haven't been bad! No excessive nastiness down there haha and no need for a pantyliner so I was really surprised by how easy they've been. I also haven't been running more than 1 mile at a time, and I bike to work so exercise has been light but existent. I'm really all in this last cycle we do iui so praying we don't need to go again. :)
> 
> Praying for you all!

14dpiui is a good day to test any earlier there is still a decent chance it's a smidge early. Can you wait until the 17th?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thank you ladies for all your kind words and support. Took my first dose of Clomid last night, no side effects noted at this time. I have my first ultrasound on Monday the 8th. They will look for follicles and lining. Then hopefully trigger next week and iui. I believe the latest I would do iui would be the following week September 15.


----------



## Ltruns33

Babywhisperer said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!Wow so many new people just in the little time I was away! We started school 8/25 so we've been crazy busy! I coach XC and my husband coaches football. I also help with all the programs strength and conditioning so the first week is a blur with 5:00 am practices and a vball tourney and home football game. I love it though and I love our teams/athletes.
> 
> Welcome to all the new people! I read from my last post all the way through. I am excited for you Brynchild thats amazing about your bfp!I hope your numbers keep going up, I know thats the important thing!
> 
> I missed too much to catch up with everyone but I'll do better!
> to all who are testing this week! I'm supposed to do a blood test on Friday, but I'm going to have to go for blood maybe Thursday instead bc we have an away football game. That will be before 14dpiui so do yall think i should wait until Monday, which will be 17 dpiui? I'm not fond of peeing on sticks so I'd rather know via blood.
> 
> We had our best follies/sperm/eno lining so I'm feeling hopeful, but school has kept me busy enough so that I haven't been counting days down. I have been on preogesterone suppositories which haven't been bad! No excessive nastiness down there haha and no need for a pantyliner so I was really surprised by how easy they've been. I also haven't been running more than 1 mile at a time, and I bike to work so exercise has been light but existent. I'm really all in this last cycle we do iui so praying we don't need to go again. :)
> 
> Praying for you all!
> 
> 14dpiui is a good day to test any earlier there is still a decent chance it's a smidge early. Can you wait until the 17th?Click to expand...

I'n thinking that's what Ill do bc I never test early! I'll call my dr tomorrow and ask!


----------



## raelynn

You should be ok with day 17 testing. Mine isn't scheduled until day 19 since we'll be away all week and they don't run the betas on the weekend since it is so busy with monitoring appointments.


----------



## lusterleaf

well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lusterleaf said:


> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!

Beta or did the witch arrive? I'm so sorry hun, I should know in a few days if I'll be joining you. Hang in there and try to remember it's not a case of IF but rather WHEN you will get your bfp.

How is everyone else doing?

I have nothing going on symptoms wise. I keep feeling myself up at work hoping to detect some soreness. My co-workers must think I'm nuts. I got nada.

I did have some excitement yesterday as dh was outside with the baby and he fell hitting his mouth and severed his frenulum which attaches the top lip to the gums. It bled like crazy and he screamed non-stop for a good 10min. We took him to the ER to be on the safe side. After 30min the baby was smiling and laughing like nothing happened. I, on the other hand, was a mess. I was covered in blood and so shaken to see him bleed that much. Seeing him in pain was awful. I wish I was at home with him today. It's like nothing happened, but I miss him so much when I see him all weekend. Now I know why dh wants daughters.


----------



## Prayingforno1

lusterleaf said:


> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!

:hugs: lusteleaf did the :witch: show up?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!
> 
> Beta or did the witch arrive? I'm so sorry hun, I should know in a few days if I'll be joining you. Hang in there and try to remember it's not a case of IF but rather WHEN you will get your bfp.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I have nothing going on symptoms wise. I keep feeling myself up at work hoping to detect some soreness. My co-workers must think I'm nuts. I got nada.
> 
> I did have some excitement yesterday as dh was outside with the baby and he fell hitting his mouth and severed his frenulum which attaches the top lip to the gums. It bled like crazy and he screamed non-stop for a good 10min. We took him to the ER to be on the safe side. After 30min the baby was smiling and laughing like nothing happened. I, on the other hand, was a mess. I was covered in blood and so shaken to see him bleed that much. Seeing him in pain was awful. I wish I was at home with him today. It's like nothing happened, but I miss him so much when I see him all weekend. Now I know why dh wants daughters.Click to expand...

:hugs:Babywhisperer so sorry to hear what happened but happy to hear baby was laughing in no time. LOL at the symptom spotting or rather searching you've been doing:blush:. I know alot of people have no symptoms and still get that BFP so I'm sure you are good.

AFM: after cancelled IUI due to low estrogen I am back to OPK this month but still not giving up hope that this can be my month. Doc wants DH to run a few tests b4 next cycle should we not get the bfp and start process of 1st iui cycle again.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!
> 
> Beta or did the witch arrive? I'm so sorry hun, I should know in a few days if I'll be joining you. Hang in there and try to remember it's not a case of IF but rather WHEN you will get your bfp.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I have nothing going on symptoms wise. I keep feeling myself up at work hoping to detect some soreness. My co-workers must think I'm nuts. I got nada.
> 
> I did have some excitement yesterday as dh was outside with the baby and he fell hitting his mouth and severed his frenulum which attaches the top lip to the gums. It bled like crazy and he screamed non-stop for a good 10min. We took him to the ER to be on the safe side. After 30min the baby was smiling and laughing like nothing happened. I, on the other hand, was a mess. I was covered in blood and so shaken to see him bleed that much. Seeing him in pain was awful. I wish I was at home with him today. It's like nothing happened, but I miss him so much when I see him all weekend. Now I know why dh wants daughters.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Babywhisperer so sorry to hear what happened but happy to hear baby was laughing in no time. LOL at the symptom spotting or rather searching you've been doing:blush:. I know alot of people have no symptoms and still get that BFP so I'm sure you are good.
> 
> AFM: after cancelled IUI due to low estrogen I am back to OPK this month but still not giving up hope that this can be my month. Doc wants DH to run a few tests b4 next cycle should we not get the bfp and start process of 1st iui cycle again.Click to expand...

Happy bding, anything can happen!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Anyone having an iui done next week or the week after?

I am suppose to have us on monday. My last dose of Clomid will be thursday. I have read women naturally ovulate 5-10 days after last dose. I should have a trigger. Not sure when to expect iui until after monday.


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Anyone having an iui done next week or the week after?
> 
> I am suppose to have us on monday. My last dose of Clomid will be thursday. I have read women naturally ovulate 5-10 days after last dose. I should have a trigger. Not sure when to expect iui until after monday.

If I don't get my bfp I will likely be doing another IUI not next week but possibly the following week. I usually do it cd11/12. 

Ok ladies I feel out. I have pre af headache, uterus feels full like I feel before, I'm very warm even in blasting AC, and the opening to my lady bits are swollen like af is dying to come. I'm very irritable too and it feels like the 24-48hrs before af comes. Do I even bother testing, or should I stop the Endometrin and see if af comes? Dh was googling again and he thinks it's all signs of bfp. I sneezed last night and he turns to me and said its a sign. Omg he's going crazy. I just feel out. I def did not feel this way with my last bfp.


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - I know how you feel! I've been super crabby today. I feel like AF is just waiting to come. I guess I'll know tomorrow since it is 14dpo and I'm testing then.

FutureBabyGirl - If I'm not pregnant I'll most likely be doing IUI 20 days from Friday or Saturday (whenever AF shows after I stop Progesterone) I tend to ovulate around CD20 when I do clomid.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - I know how you feel! I've been super crabby today. I feel like AF is just waiting to come. I guess I'll know tomorrow since it is 14dpo and I'm testing then.
> 
> FutureBabyGirl - If I'm not pregnant I'll most likely be doing IUI 20 days from Friday or Saturday (whenever AF shows after I stop Progesterone) I tend to ovulate around CD20 when I do clomid.

Still have the headache and just feel crappy. Really crampy with af like cramps.


----------



## floridasian

I go in on Friday for a follicle scan at CD10. So depending on how the follicles look and how my OPK's turn out, IUI might happen this weekend.


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> I go in on Friday for a follicle scan at CD10. So depending on how the follicles look and how my OPK's turn out, IUI might happen this weekend.

Good luck with the scan, keep us posted.

I cramped all night but woke up fine. Could it be from the Endometrin wearing off since I take it at 6am and then again at 9:30pm? I feel nothing like I felt yesterday. This tells me yesterday was probably the progesterone or af is coming.


----------



## raelynn

BFN for me this morning. Oh well...on to the next cycle I guess.


----------



## Prayingforno1

raelynn said:


> BFN for me this morning. Oh well...on to the next cycle I guess.

raelynn :hugs: so sorry you didn't get your bfp today but af is stil MIA so you are not out yet :flower:

Babywhisperer-I see you are still cramping and I hope that means your body is getting ready for your little one to grow. GL to you. When do you test?

floridasian-GL on our scan and hopefully IUI this weekend sending you lots of :dust:

AFM-still in the tww after cancelled IUI cycle:coffee:


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> BFN for me this morning. Oh well...on to the next cycle I guess.

Sorry hun, but you're not out until the witch shows her ugly head!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this morning. Oh well...on to the next cycle I guess.
> 
> raelynn :hugs: so sorry you didn't get your bfp today but af is stil MIA so you are not out yet :flower:
> 
> Babywhisperer-I see you are still cramping and I hope that means your body is getting ready for your little one to grow. GL to you. When do you test?
> 
> floridasian-GL on our scan and hopefully IUI this weekend sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> AFM-still in the tww after cancelled IUI cycle:coffee:Click to expand...

Thanks lady, from your lips to God's ears. I ached for quite a while and today nothing. I think its the endometrin. I will probably test Fri at 12dpiui.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this morning. Oh well...on to the next cycle I guess.
> 
> raelynn :hugs: so sorry you didn't get your bfp today but af is stil MIA so you are not out yet :flower:
> 
> Babywhisperer-I see you are still cramping and I hope that means your body is getting ready for your little one to grow. GL to you. When do you test?
> 
> floridasian-GL on our scan and hopefully IUI this weekend sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> AFM-still in the tww after cancelled IUI cycle:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lady, from your lips to God's ears. I ached for quite a while and today nothing. I think its the endometrin. I will probably test Fri at 12dpiui.Click to expand...

Ok good I'll be waiting on your results so don't forget to update us here I m so excited for you and feeling good bfp vibes coming from you :)


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies but I'm pretty sure AF isn't here just because I'm still taking progesterone. I'm trying to hold it off until this weekend with the progesterone so I can enjoy our beach trip then start again when we get back home.

Babywhisperer - Hoping your signs are all leading to a BFP!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks ladies but I think I'm out. I'm spotting and cramping.


----------



## raelynn

Ugh Babywhisperer I was so pulling for you! Its early for AF isn't it? We need some good luck in this group!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Ugh Babywhisperer I was so pulling for you! Its early for AF isn't it? We need some good luck in this group!

It's a week early and I'm on Endometrin. I have had a 3 week cycle before but never on an IUI cycle. Maybe I need to take Endometrin 3x/day? I had to stop taking it last time at 13dpiui when I just knew I was out and 12hrs later af started. I wish it was implantation spotting but it's more red than pink and I can feel my cervix it's low soft and not closed. 

My skin is very greasy like right before af too. What should I do? Stop the Endometrin or keep taking it?


----------



## Ltruns33

I called my doctor yesterday about the hcg blood test and they said the 4th (12 dpiui) was fine. I'm afraid it'll be too early and there'll be residual hcg from the shot, or that it'll be too low. but they haven't steered me wrong and I'm dying to know but I refuse to POAS. I'm probably going to go in just so I can hear back by friday. and maybe if positive re draw blood to test on monday?


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - Are you only 7dpo? It could still be implantation bleeding. All my paperwork said to keep taking the progesterone unless you get a full on AF bleed so I'd keep taking it.

Ltruns - Hoping you get a BFP! Blood is much more sensitive than our pee sticks so I'm sure testing early is fine, just know the levels might be a little lower than you'd expect for a day 14 test. Good luck!


----------



## Byrnhild

raelynn said:


> Ugh Babywhisperer I was so pulling for you! Its early for AF isn't it? We need some good luck in this group!

There is good luck in this group!! I can't have taken it all...

Sending lots of good luck and :dust:your way!!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

This seems like af. Calling Dr today for an appt tomorrow. They will likely say I just got af early. I took Endometrin last night but woke up to more flow. I didn't take it this morning. The blood is bright red. The good part is that I can start again this weekend and next IUI will probably be in 10-11 days.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> This seems like af. Calling Dr today for an appt tomorrow. They will likely say I just got af early. I took Endometrin last night but woke up to more flow. I didn't take it this morning. The blood is bright red. The good part is that I can start again this weekend and next IUI will probably be in 10-11 days.

So sorry Hun AF really knows how to throw a wrench in our hopes and plans. Hoping we get our bfps next cycle. What is the endometrin for? Is that similar to the progesterone tabs?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Ltruns33 said:


> I called my doctor yesterday about the hcg blood test and they said the 4th (12 dpiui) was fine. I'm afraid it'll be too early and there'll be residual hcg from the shot, or that it'll be too low. but they haven't steered me wrong and I'm dying to know but I refuse to POAS. I'm probably going to go in just so I can hear back by friday. and maybe if positive re draw blood to test on monday?

Hi hun GL on your test Ive heard people get bfp betas at 12dpiui so I'm sure you bfp will be a real bfp :). I know the urge to poas drives me absolutely crazy and I am often battling in my mind whether to test or wait.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> This seems like af. Calling Dr today for an appt tomorrow. They will likely say I just got af early. I took Endometrin last night but woke up to more flow. I didn't take it this morning. The blood is bright red. The good part is that I can start again this weekend and next IUI will probably be in 10-11 days.
> 
> So sorry Hun AF really knows how to throw a wrench in our hopes and plans. Hoping we get our bfps next cycle. What is the endometrin for? Is that similar to the progesterone tabs?Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm profoundly sad today and it's so hard to hide it while working on a trading desk. The littlest thing is sending me to the brink of tears. I had multiple follies, great size, great lining, I cramped all night on day 9 only to spot 24hrs later. I am a full week early. Spotting on 10dpiui is just cruel. The endometrin is supposed to help short luteal phases and keep progesterone high enough to support a pregnancy. I don't have low P or a short lp but they do this as a precaution. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was devastated. I have no idea why it came a week early, it makes no sense. I don't know what they can tell with a u/s or b/w tomorrow. Was the cramping implantation that didn't take?

I have a 1yr old bday party for my friends daughter, and she'd prego with twins. This is going to be hard.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: hun as I've been on this journey a while trust me i know exactly how you feel. I am sometimes in my cubicle and the tears are just rolling and i have to psych myself up to get them to stop. I surely know about having to share in someone elses pregnancy happiness when I am still waiting on my own. I went to and had to help at a baby shower on Saturday for a cousin who got married last October and is now due with her first child at the end of the month and in Feb I threw a baby shower for another cousin. Both showers were hard for me and I'm finding the longer I'm on this journey the harder it becomes to go to these type of events but I am confident my day is not far from now when I will want them all to come and share in my joy.
> 
> Have you scheduled an appointment with your doc to find out why af came so early? It may be the meds because I know these drugs as they are hormonal based mess with our bodies sometimes. Keep your head up knowing that this will be the last time you see af for the next 9 months :). Go for a short walk away from your desk if you need a bit of time for yourself and you can always come back here and share how you are feeling becuase we have all understand. Take care hun and praying for your strength.:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: hun as I've been on this journey a while trust me i know exactly how you feel. I am sometimes in my cubicle and the tears are just rolling and i have to psych myself up to get them to stop. I surely know about having to share in someone elses pregnancy happiness when I am still waiting on my own. I went to and had to help at a baby shower on Saturday for a cousin who got married last October and is now due with her first child at the end of the month and in Feb I threw a baby shower for another cousin. Both showers were hard for me and I'm finding the longer I'm on this journey the harder it becomes to go to these type of events but I am confident my day is not far from now when I will want them all to come and share in my joy.
> 
> Have you scheduled an appointment with your doc to find out why af came so early? It may be the meds because I know these drugs as they are hormonal based mess with our bodies sometimes. Keep your head up knowing that this will be the last time you see af for the next 9 months :). Go for a short walk away from your desk if you need a bit of time for yourself and you can always come back here and share how you are feeling becuase we have all understand. Take care hun and praying for your strength.:flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I really appreciate your empathy. I should shut up, I have a beautiful and healthy 8mos old baby boy so I am blessed. It's all the more frustrating that I did iui once and it worked, now 2 failed cycles and I'm left scratching my head. I spoke to the nurse and she said I am not a week early, I'm more like a day early. With the meds they were expecting me to get it tomorrow if this didn't work. Apparently the meds shorten your cycle if you don't get a bfp. I am concerned though, bc she said she wanted to see what the Dr suggested and asked if we wanted to move onto IVF and that scares me. The cost and chance of multiples is scary. I am calling mt acupuncturist though and starting that asap.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Ltruns33

Babywhisperer said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> This seems like af. Calling Dr today for an appt tomorrow. They will likely say I just got af early. I took Endometrin last night but woke up to more flow. I didn't take it this morning. The blood is bright red. The good part is that I can start again this weekend and next IUI will probably be in 10-11 days.
> 
> So sorry Hun AF really knows how to throw a wrench in our hopes and plans. Hoping we get our bfps next cycle. What is the endometrin for? Is that similar to the progesterone tabs?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm profoundly sad today and it's so hard to hide it while working on a trading desk. The littlest thing is sending me to the brink of tears. I had multiple follies, great size, great lining, I cramped all night on day 9 only to spot 24hrs later. I am a full week early. Spotting on 10dpiui is just cruel. The endometrin is supposed to help short luteal phases and keep progesterone high enough to support a pregnancy. I don't have low P or a short lp but they do this as a precaution. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was devastated. I have no idea why it came a week early, it makes no sense. I don't know what they can tell with a u/s or b/w tomorrow. Was the cramping implantation that didn't take?
> 
> I have a 1yr old bday party for my friends daughter, and she'd prego with twins. This is going to be hard.Click to expand...

Im really sorry for your sadness and completely understand how frustrating good numbers+ lining can be devastating. I hope you have a good week. If the party will hurt too much, could you not go? I go into hiding sometimes when life is too hard!


----------



## SAKS

So sorry, Babywhisperer and Lusterleaf! 
Both of you had such good stats... I too wonder why you both did not get a BFP. Anyone have any theories as to why someone with everything in place, would not get pregnant?
@Babywhisperer:
Did you do acupuncture, right before you got pregnant with Baby Jack? Is that the only thing you didn't do this time, that you did when you got your BFP?

The response (listed below) from Floridasian still sticks with me. I didn't know it at the time, but the progesterone really messed with my hormones/cycle. It shortened my LP...and made me ovulate VERY early this cycle. I am not disappointed though, because I had surgery this cycle and I had to wait to heal, before BDing. I look forward to starting fresh later this month...or early October. 

"...I stop progesterone early because 1. I don't think I have low progesterone (my doctor refuses to test it) and 2. (the main reason) it makes me ovulate early (prematurely) the next cycle because it extends my LP by two days. My normal LP is 13 days so when I don't stop the progesterone until 14DPO I don't get AF until 16 DPO. I started getting positive OPK's at CD7 and ovulated on CD9 for two cycles when I was on it the two cycles before that. I had super light periods those cycles and my doctor agreed that my lining probably didn't have enough time to thicken when I o'ed that early. My theory is that even though the follicles can't start developing until AF shows some of the hormones might be brewing at the end of my natural LP causing the premature O."


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> This seems like af. Calling Dr today for an appt tomorrow. They will likely say I just got af early. I took Endometrin last night but woke up to more flow. I didn't take it this morning. The blood is bright red. The good part is that I can start again this weekend and next IUI will probably be in 10-11 days.
> 
> So sorry Hun AF really knows how to throw a wrench in our hopes and plans. Hoping we get our bfps next cycle. What is the endometrin for? Is that similar to the progesterone tabs?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm profoundly sad today and it's so hard to hide it while working on a trading desk. The littlest thing is sending me to the brink of tears. I had multiple follies, great size, great lining, I cramped all night on day 9 only to spot 24hrs later. I am a full week early. Spotting on 10dpiui is just cruel. The endometrin is supposed to help short luteal phases and keep progesterone high enough to support a pregnancy. I don't have low P or a short lp but they do this as a precaution. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was devastated. I have no idea why it came a week early, it makes no sense. I don't know what they can tell with a u/s or b/w tomorrow. Was the cramping implantation that didn't take?
> 
> I have a 1yr old bday party for my friends daughter, and she'd prego with twins. This is going to be hard.Click to expand...
> 
> Im really sorry for your sadness and completely understand how frustrating good numbers+ lining can be devastating. I hope you have a good week. If the party will hurt too much, could you not go? I go into hiding sometimes when life is too hard!Click to expand...

I'm over it for now. I will go to the party. She's going to have 3 kids under 2yrs old soon so I may never see her! I'm just sad that I may have to do IVF which will be tough taking days off work.

I have my sil shower on the 14th. She's 42 and tried for 2 mos! And she's a diabetic!!! :dohh:

On to the next. Come on ladies, get some bfps on here!!!


----------



## floridasian

Babywhisperer - did you take a HPT at all? Maybe it's not AF? I've heard of women thinking they're getting AF (some even have heavy flow) but are in fact pregnant. Is Endometrin an oral medication? I know the suppositories are supposed to work better to boost your progesterone. I think it works too well for me (see SAKS's quote on my previous comments above) it really ends up doing more harm than good and I cringe when my RE wants to put me on it again nowadays.


----------



## Babywhisperer

SAKS said:


> So sorry, Babywhisperer and Lusterleaf!
> Both of you had such good stats... I too wonder why you both did not get a BFP. Anyone have any theories as to why someone with everything in place, would not get pregnant?
> @Babywhisperer:
> Did you do acupuncture, right before you got pregnant with Baby Jack? Is that the only thing you didn't do this time, that you did when you got your BFP?
> 
> The response (listed below) from Floridasian still sticks with me. I didn't know it at the time, but the progesterone really messed with my hormones/cycle. It shortened my LP...and made me ovulate VERY early this cycle. I am not disappointed though, because I had surgery this cycle and I had to wait to heal, before BDing. I look forward to starting fresh later this month...or early October.
> 
> "...I stop progesterone early because 1. I don't think I have low progesterone (my doctor refuses to test it) and 2. (the main reason) it makes me ovulate early (prematurely) the next cycle because it extends my LP by two days. My normal LP is 13 days so when I don't stop the progesterone until 14DPO I don't get AF until 16 DPO. I started getting positive OPK's at CD7 and ovulated on CD9 for two cycles when I was on it the two cycles before that. I had super light periods those cycles and my doctor agreed that my lining probably didn't have enough time to thicken when I o'ed that early. My theory is that even though the follicles can't start developing until AF shows some of the hormones might be brewing at the end of my natural LP causing the premature O."

I don't think it extends my LP and they monitor me with blood to make sure I don't surge too early before I trigger. My overall cycles are shorter in fact, by not being prego I got af a week before I would have from the meds, not the progesterone. I take suppositories. 

I just don't understand. I haven't done the acupuncture or the herbs this time and that's what different this time around. Calling Yinova right now actually. I have an appt 4pm with my fav one!


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> Babywhisperer - did you take a HPT at all? Maybe it's not AF? I've heard of women thinking they're getting AF (some even have heavy flow) but are in fact pregnant. Is Endometrin an oral medication? I know the suppositories are supposed to work better to boost your progesterone. I think it works too well for me (see SAKS's quote on my previous comments above) it really ends up doing more harm than good and I cringe when my RE wants to put me on it again nowadays.

I didn't take an hpt, I am flowing like af. They will check via blood tomorrow though.


----------



## beaglemom

My cycles were shorter with the meds & IUI...but the P made them longer. So I would O on cd 12 rather than 15-16...then stop P after 14 days. I never had any bleeding...but my nurse told me you can start AF even when on P.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> My cycles were shorter with the meds & IUI...but the P made them longer. So I would O on cd 12 rather than 15-16...then stop P after 14 days. I never had any bleeding...but my nurse told me you can start AF even when on P.

Yeah my cd1 was Aug 8, trigger cd9, iui cd 11, started spotting cd 21. My cycles are usually 25-28 days giver or take. I think my Hashimoto's is playing a role according to my bff who is an acupuncturist. I have an appt at 4 and hope to get back on a better path.


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer said:


> Thanks hun, I really appreciate your empathy. I should shut up, I have a beautiful and healthy 8mos old baby boy so I am blessed. It's all the more frustrating that I did iui once and it worked, now 2 failed cycles and I'm left scratching my head. I spoke to the nurse and she said I am not a week early, I'm more like a day early. With the meds they were expecting me to get it tomorrow if this didn't work. Apparently the meds shorten your cycle if you don't get a bfp. I am concerned though, bc she said she wanted to see what the Dr suggested and asked if we wanted to move onto IVF and that scares me. The cost and chance of multiples is scary. I am calling mt acupuncturist though and starting that asap.

I completely understand! I got lucky with the first IUI last time too and now I just don't understand why it didn't work this time. Everything was so similar to the cycle that worked for me now I'm just wondering what went wrong. I'm so sorry for how you're feeling right now and hope your doctor can figure out what is going on and what is best to get you that BFP.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I really appreciate your empathy. I should shut up, I have a beautiful and healthy 8mos old baby boy so I am blessed. It's all the more frustrating that I did iui once and it worked, now 2 failed cycles and I'm left scratching my head. I spoke to the nurse and she said I am not a week early, I'm more like a day early. With the meds they were expecting me to get it tomorrow if this didn't work. Apparently the meds shorten your cycle if you don't get a bfp. I am concerned though, bc she said she wanted to see what the Dr suggested and asked if we wanted to move onto IVF and that scares me. The cost and chance of multiples is scary. I am calling mt acupuncturist though and starting that asap.
> 
> I completely understand! I got lucky with the first IUI last time too and now I just don't understand why it didn't work this time. Everything was so similar to the cycle that worked for me now I'm just wondering what went wrong. I'm so sorry for how you're feeling right now and hope your doctor can figure out what is going on and what is best to get you that BFP.Click to expand...

Thank you for your support. I went for acupuncture and it immediately relaxed me. I go I to this half dream state and it feels like I took a Xanax. She said I look tired and I need more rest. Hahaha I work 10 hrs a day, I commute 2 hrs a day and come home to a baby and feed and bathe him and make dinner. Rest! Hahahaha that's hilarious. I am so used to it though that it's become my new normal. She said that I need to take my downtime seriously. No alcohol, no late nights on weekends, and I should try and meditate every day even for just 5min. She said quieting the voices in my head that I may see as normal is necessary to truly relaxing and keeping cortisol in a healthy range. If this cycle doesn't work she will add herbs for the next one. She wants to see me once a week which is great bc it's expensive since their specialty is fertility. It is tax deductible though. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## SAKS

Glad to see you are feeling better, Babywhisperer. Sounds like a great plan coming up for you. :)

Me: I should be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Will try to get more baby-making in too! I'm CD 14. I had a positive OPK, one day after my period. It was so strange. I researched and found that many women ovulate early and don't even know it. I believe the progesterone suppositories really put my cycle off. I couldn't BD when I saw the positive OPK, because I was still recovering from my uterine surgery.

One week later, we are back on it. I have not had another positive OPK since last week. I am still hoping I will ovulate tonight or tomorrow...or the day after (I have had EWCM for 2 days now).

If, by chance, I am out this cycle, I won't feel bad about it...because I probably should use this cycle to let my body fully recover from the surgery. I am hopeful about the future. I thank Father God in advance for placing a child in my womb, and I look forward to a happy, peaceful, and healthy pregnancy. During my pillow talk with DH last night, I told him to imagine how much love he will have for our child. He smiled*and I felt reassured. 

-God bless us all.


----------



## Byrnhild

I'm so sorry, Babywhisperer.

We are very lucky to have gotten pregnant in our first IUIs. I just hope that it works for you again real soon.

Big hug!


----------



## lusterleaf

Prayingforno1 said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!
> 
> :hugs: lusteleaf did the :witch: show up?Click to expand...

Hi sorry I haven't been on in a few days, I am sorry for those that have gotten BFN's like I have had... 

13dpiui I had a negative HPT so I stopped my crinone and got AF shortly after, that same afternoon. My beta appointment was the next day but I didn't want to waste my time and money going in for something I already know was going to be negative, and so i cancelled my beta appointment.

I went in for CD4 monitoring this morning so I will be starting a September IUI thread if anyone would like to comment on it!! 

Best of luck ladies and congrats to those that have gotten BFPs!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

lusterleaf said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!
> 
> :hugs: lusteleaf did the :witch: show up?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on in a few days, I am sorry for those that have gotten BFN's like I have had...
> 
> 13dpiui I had a negative HPT so I stopped my crinone and got AF shortly after, that same afternoon. My beta appointment was the next day but I didn't want to waste my time and money going in for something I already know was going to be negative, and so i cancelled my beta appointment.
> 
> I went in for CD4 monitoring this morning so I will be starting a September IUI thread if anyone would like to comment on it!!
> 
> Best of luck ladies and congrats to those that have gotten BFPs!!!Click to expand...

Hi lusterleaf I will be joining you on that thread due to my cancelled IUI this cycle I doubt I will be getting a bfp this month. I am praying September is our month :thumbup:


----------



## Babywhisperer

lusterleaf said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> well, onto September IUI for me... good luck ladies!
> 
> :hugs: lusteleaf did the :witch: show up?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sorry I haven't been on in a few days, I am sorry for those that have gotten BFN's like I have had...
> 
> 13dpiui I had a negative HPT so I stopped my crinone and got AF shortly after, that same afternoon. My beta appointment was the next day but I didn't want to waste my time and money going in for something I already know was going to be negative, and so i cancelled my beta appointment.
> 
> I went in for CD4 monitoring this morning so I will be starting a September IUI thread if anyone would like to comment on it!!
> 
> Best of luck ladies and congrats to those that have gotten BFPs!!!Click to expand...

i'LL JOIN YOU ON THAT THREAD. i GO IN FOR CD3 U/S AND B/W TOMORROW


----------



## floridasian

Follie scan showed one 19.6 mm and one 12 mm follies on the right. Nothing on the left. Lining was only 7.2mm. So RE and I concluded that our experiment with baby aspirin was that it did help me with my lining (last cycle was almost 10 mm) and since I didn't take it this cycle it wasn't as thick. Will be going back to it next cycle. He said Aspirin might interfere with the follicle bursting so I shouldn't take it now since I'm so close to ovulation.

OPK was getting darker but not positive this morning so we have the IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning if it's positive tonight or Sunday morning if it's still not positive until Saturday.

I showed my doctor my OPK from this morning to make sure he agreed that it wasn't positive and he said no the two lines had to be the same color because he took an OPK *HIMSELF* :shock: and he got two lines so he wrote to the OPK manufacturer and complained about getting two lines and they told him the two lines had to be the same color to be considered positive. I said, well, men have LH too and he responded, yeah, but I shouldn't be surging! LOL!!


----------



## lusterleaf

floridasian said:


> Follie scan showed one 19.6 mm and one 12 mm follies on the right. Nothing on the left. Lining was only 7.2mm. So RE and I concluded that our experiment with baby aspirin was that it did help me with my lining (last cycle was almost 10 mm) and since I didn't take it this cycle it wasn't as thick. Will be going back to it next cycle. He said Aspirin might interfere with the follicle bursting so I shouldn't take it now since I'm so close to ovulation.
> 
> OPK was getting darker but not positive this morning so we have the IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning if it's positive tonight or Sunday morning if it's still not positive until Saturday.
> 
> I showed my doctor my OPK from this morning to make sure he agreed that it wasn't positive and he said no the two lines had to be the same color because he took an OPK *HIMSELF* :shock: and he got two lines so he wrote to the OPK manufacturer and complained about getting two lines and they told him the two lines had to be the same color to be considered positive. I said, well, men have LH too and he responded, yeah, but I shouldn't be surging! LOL!!

good luck w/ your IUI!


----------



## floridasian

Question: 

We usually follow the SMEP schedule and we should be on schedule to BD again tonight (didn't BD yesterday but did the day before). However I just got a positive OPK so it looks like IUI will be done tomorrow morning at 8:30 AM. DH has excellent count last time (90 mil) so should be BD tonight as scheduled or just wait till tomorrow morning's insemination?


----------



## SAKS

@Floridasian: I would BD tonight and all weekend! :) GL!

P.S. This will be my last time posting in this forum. I don't have time for the cattiness...or the cliquey, spoiled grown women. It's sad that the ones that wish they had better friends, don't know how to be a friend. Nothing good will come to you until you get your heart right. Jealousy, hatred, prejudice, and selfishness will get you no where. I have been nothing but nice, cordial, and supportive, but I am continuously ignored, looked over, and treated like an unwanted stepchild. Why act like spoiled mean girls, when you've been out of high school for years? It's time to grow up! If I wronged someone, they could have sent a private message to me and we could have talked it out like mature adults. The selfishness of some of you is appalling. You want everyone to read and respond to your issues, but you could give a damn about someone else. And you wonder why something you want so badly isn't happening for you (look inside).
-Goodbye!


----------



## Byrnhild

Wow, that hurts...

I'm very sorry you feel that way, SAKS. You were one of the first people to congratulate me on my BFP and I was hoping to be one of the first to congratulate you on yours. I wish you all the best and I sure hope you get your good news soon.

Good luck!


----------



## raelynn

SAKS - Sorry to see you feel that way. I've been trying to update when I can but I don't always have something to contribute to every situation as I'm sure is the same as many of the other ladies here. I didn't notice and cattiness or mean responses from anyone but if you felt you were being ignored I'm sorry. I'm sure that was not the intention of anyone. Lashing out isn't the best response but I can understand your frustration. Hope you find the support you need and your BFP soon.

Floridasian - I would just skip BDing the night before IUI so you have the best possible count. Then resume afterwards :)

I stopped my progesterone today. Hopefully AF won't take another week to get here and we can get moving right along. On the plus side, my nurse called today since she noticed I hadn't come in for a beta yet - so they do pay attention! I let her know I had it scheduled for when I'm back from the beach (not that I think I'll need it)


----------



## floridasian

SAKS - I'm relatively new to this thread so I'm not really sure about the history here but I have not experienced any cattiness here. I'm really sorry you feel that way. I thought we were all here to support one another on the nerve-wrecking journey of TTC. Best of luck to you!:hugs:

raelynn - progesterone delays AF for you too? I thought it was delaying my AF by two days so the last cycle I stopped it two days EARLIER and it still delayed it by another day. Two days was frustrating enough for me so I can't imagine it delaying it for one week. I hope that won't happen to you this time! I'm glad that you have caring staff at your clinic. Caring people really makes the experience a lot better!


----------



## raelynn

I normally get AF a few days after stopping progesterone. So yeah, I guess it delays me a bit. Last cycle I wasn't on progesterone and AF was a week late. So either way, I'm delayed. Usually progesterone gets me closer to normal though.


----------



## Babywhisperer

SAKS said:


> @Floridasian: I would BD tonight and all weekend! :) GL!
> 
> P.S. This will be my last time posting in this forum. I don't have time for the cattiness...or the cliquey, spoiled grown women. It's sad that the ones that wish they had better friends, don't know how to be a friend. Nothing good will come to you until you get your heart right. Jealousy, hatred, prejudice, and selfishness will get you no where. I have been nothing but nice, cordial, and supportive, but I am continuously ignored, looked over, and treated like an unwanted stepchild. Why act like spoiled mean girls, when you've been out of high school for years? It's time to grow up! If I wronged someone, they could have sent a private message to me and we could have talked it out like mature adults. The selfishness of some of you is appalling. You want everyone to read and respond to your issues, but you could give a damn about someone else. And you wonder why something you want so badly isn't happening for you (look inside).
> -Goodbye!

Did I miss something here? I haven't seen any cattiness or clique type behavior. I have seen that on other threads and it saddens me. We all need and deserve support. I haven't seen anyone get attacked on here like I have on other threads. You seem like a warm, supportive and religious person. Whoever wronged you I hope you can forgive them. The last thing anyone needs on this journey is to harbor ill feelings. It doesn't help the process and it adds stress. I hope you stick around bc it would be wonderful to hear about your bfp. 

Raelynn I hear you about the P. I stopped it and af came 12 hrs later. The waiting is the worst part of all of this. How are you feeling?

Floridasian I would bd as much as possible as it seems his count isn't an issue. 

Not much to report for me. I'm at the Dr for cd3 stuff. This place is packed.


----------



## raelynn

Still waiting on AF here. I took my last progesterone pill Thursday night so I'm still waiting it out. I've been cramping lightly every once in a while so I keep expecting AF but nothing yet. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh I was really hoping this was gonna be it for you, Raelynn! I was so sure you were gonna be our thread starter BFP! ; ) I stopped the P on a Tuesday and AF CAME FULL FORCE on that Friday. I hope yours is more tolerable than mine. Hope you had a fun beach visit! 

Looks like I missed a TON! Lots of new people to join us now! Plus, a BFP! Congrats! Hope you are staying sane! I've had a couple of friends on here that got their BFPs this cycle and they are so nervous....isn't it a bummer when we finally get what we want and then we worry? Ahhhh so frustrating! 

SAKS, so sorry you feel this way. I may have missed something somewhere on the cliques and catty behavior. Anyway, good luck to you! 

Floridasian, I agree with Raelynn. Give hubby a little break before the big day! My RE actually had DH abstain for 3 days. Then he told us to go home and get busy after the iui for "back up". I will admit, I felt gross and bloated but I put in a good effort! Good luck!!!

AFM, I've been laying a little bit low since I've been so cranky. My ivf meds got delivered 4 days late so I basically had to double purchase over half of my meds. Oh well, it is what it is! My last day of injections is Sunday (5 per day ouch!) and another u/s on Monday for follicle check. I've got about 15 big ones now so hoping we get to trigger Monday night and keep egg retrieval scheduled for Wednesday! It's coming up so quickly and I'm so nervous. I can't believe I'm finally almost to the end of this ivf crap! Yay! 

Oh, and I'm loving acupuncture! Babywhisperer, hopefully you get back into doing it soon. Keeps me calm and I really feel good about it! 

Anxiously awaiting good news from you, Ltruns!!! 
Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## raelynn

JCM - Mine turned out just like you. 3ish days later and AF full force. Happened this morning and I have been cranky all day! I had horrible cramps this morning but they seem to have let up for now. 

I left a message with my nurse to let her know I'm cancelling my beta and scheduling day 3 blood and ultrasound instead. Hopefully Tuesday they'll let me know what the plan is for this cycle.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Ahhhh I was really hoping this was gonna be it for you, Raelynn! I was so sure you were gonna be our thread starter BFP! ; ) I stopped the P on a Tuesday and AF CAME FULL FORCE on that Friday. I hope yours is more tolerable than mine. Hope you had a fun beach visit!
> 
> Looks like I missed a TON! Lots of new people to join us now! Plus, a BFP! Congrats! Hope you are staying sane! I've had a couple of friends on here that got their BFPs this cycle and they are so nervous....isn't it a bummer when we finally get what we want and then we worry? Ahhhh so frustrating!
> 
> SAKS, so sorry you feel this way. I may have missed something somewhere on the cliques and catty behavior. Anyway, good luck to you!
> 
> Floridasian, I agree with Raelynn. Give hubby a little break before the big day! My RE actually had DH abstain for 3 days. Then he told us to go home and get busy after the iui for "back up". I will admit, I felt gross and bloated but I put in a good effort! Good luck!!!
> 
> AFM, I've been laying a little bit low since I've been so cranky. My ivf meds got delivered 4 days late so I basically had to double purchase over half of my meds. Oh well, it is what it is! My last day of injections is Sunday (5 per day ouch!) and another u/s on Monday for follicle check. I've got about 15 big ones now so hoping we get to trigger Monday night and keep egg retrieval scheduled for Wednesday! It's coming up so quickly and I'm so nervous. I can't believe I'm finally almost to the end of this ivf crap! Yay!
> 
> Oh, and I'm loving acupuncture! Babywhisperer, hopefully you get back into doing it soon. Keeps me calm and I really feel good about it!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting good news from you, Ltruns!!!
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all having a great weekend!

So my posts are not posting when I use my phone. Annoying. 5 shots a day?? Are they all at once? Do you mind me asking what are you taking? 15 follies is amazing. You should be very happy with how you are responding. What pharmacy do you use for meds? I really like Freedon Pharmacy. They have been great to work with and fast. I'm pulling for you girl!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ooo forgot to add, the acupuncture is awesome. I may go more than once this week. I think the meds are giving me some anxiety. Damn hormones. I wish everyone could do acupuncture. I swear it relaxes me like nothing else. I hope it makes a difference this cycle. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## floridasian

Thanks everyone's for your suggestions on the BD schedule before IUI. I was afraid no BD for two and half days would hurt his motility so we ended up BD'ing as soon as DH got home on Friday at 5 PM so he would have over 15 hours to rebuild his supply by the time of the IUI the next morning. His count was 56 mil / 33 mil active at the time of the IUI so it did go down (it was 90 mil last time) but I think that was still sufficient for the IUI. 

Something interesting I thought I would share - not sure if any of you chart (I do religiously) but I got my first positive OPK at around 10:30 AM on CD10 and that's when I decided I would go in the next day for the IUI.

I had a horrible night of sleep and woke up at 4:55AM and couldn't go back to sleep. When I finally fell asleep I had a nightmare and woke up crying for a few minutes. Went back to sleep for maybe half an hour and my alarm woke me up at my normal temp time and saw a huge temp spike so I thought "darn it, I already ovulated!" but I still went in for the IUI anyway thinking that within a 24 hour period would probably be fine. I expressed my concern to the RE and he did a quick scan afterwards and saw that the follicle was still intact, so I most definitely did not ovulate yet. 

Moral of the story is that if I just went with my temps I would have thought I ovulated a day early.


----------



## floridasian

raelynn - I'm glad AF finally showed me so you can move on to your new cycle!!

Jen - 15 follicles is great! Sorry that you had to endure so much meds but I'm excited for you! It'll all be worth it in the end!!

I wish there were acupuncturists in my area - I keep hearing so many good things about them but I live in a tiny town so I highly doubt it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> JCM - Mine turned out just like you. 3ish days later and AF full force. Happened this morning and I have been cranky all day! I had horrible cramps this morning but they seem to have let up for now.
> 
> I left a message with my nurse to let her know I'm cancelling my beta and scheduling day 3 blood and ultrasound instead. Hopefully Tuesday they'll let me know what the plan is for this cycle.

Happy the waiting is over. It's a doozie when it finally comes from the meds though. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> raelynn - I'm glad AF finally showed me so you can move on to your new cycle!!
> 
> Jen - 15 follicles is great! Sorry that you had to endure so much meds but I'm excited for you! It'll all be worth it in the end!!
> 
> I wish there were acupuncturists in my area - I keep hearing so many good things about them but I live in a tiny town so I highly doubt it.

Maybe there are some acupressure points you and dh can do together on you that might help.


----------



## Byrnhild

JCM said:


> Ahhhh I was really hoping this was gonna be it for you, Raelynn! I was so sure you were gonna be our thread starter BFP! ; ) I stopped the P on a Tuesday and AF CAME FULL FORCE on that Friday. I hope yours is more tolerable than mine. Hope you had a fun beach visit!
> 
> Looks like I missed a TON! Lots of new people to join us now! Plus, a BFP! Congrats! Hope you are staying sane! I've had a couple of friends on here that got their BFPs this cycle and they are so nervous....isn't it a bummer when we finally get what we want and then we worry? Ahhhh so frustrating!
> 
> SAKS, so sorry you feel this way. I may have missed something somewhere on the cliques and catty behavior. Anyway, good luck to you!
> 
> Floridasian, I agree with Raelynn. Give hubby a little break before the big day! My RE actually had DH abstain for 3 days. Then he told us to go home and get busy after the iui for "back up". I will admit, I felt gross and bloated but I put in a good effort! Good luck!!!
> 
> AFM, I've been laying a little bit low since I've been so cranky. My ivf meds got delivered 4 days late so I basically had to double purchase over half of my meds. Oh well, it is what it is! My last day of injections is Sunday (5 per day ouch!) and another u/s on Monday for follicle check. I've got about 15 big ones now so hoping we get to trigger Monday night and keep egg retrieval scheduled for Wednesday! It's coming up so quickly and I'm so nervous. I can't believe I'm finally almost to the end of this ivf crap! Yay!
> 
> Oh, and I'm loving acupuncture! Babywhisperer, hopefully you get back into doing it soon. Keeps me calm and I really feel good about it!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting good news from you, Ltruns!!!
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all having a great weekend!


Thank you, JCM!! Yes, I'm very nervous and worried but hey, I got my BFP in my first IUI; I feel I am soooo lucky that I have no right to complain! Just waiting "patiently" for my first u/s on the 16th.

I hope you follicle count is great today and they can retrieve many healthy eggs! Good luck to you and everybody else here!


----------



## JCM

Awwww Raelynn, I feel for you! I was bummed when it happened obviously but I was thrilled to take some Advil!!! Glad you can hopefully get started right away with your baseline (ugh). 
Babywhisperer, I take heparin injections twice a day (more blood flow to my uterus, my RE is an "outside the box" guy) Human growth hormone in the morning (gives me better quality eggs). Then I do viles of FSH and HMG every night (different amounts each night depending on follie checks and blood checks every other day). The last one has been either LUpron or Antagon. I've been on antagon (to suppress ovulation) for the last 3 nights. One night I had to do half of an HCG trigger on top of it all. Whew! It's really nice to have an updated flow sheet every other day. Gets confusing! 
I've used freedom and love them but this other company was about half the price and they use him all of the time so I thought I was safe! Wrong!!! At least I was able to get back up meds in time. If anyone has to move to ivf, get your meds early. Like when you're on bcps. My office dropped the ball on that part. I should have had a script for them at least! 

Floridasian, check with your RE. Lots of them give recommendations for fertility acupuncture. I was totally not calm and relaxed the first 2 times but now I love it. 

Babywhisperer, I go twice a week now that I'm "in cycle". It's great. Plus, he will come with me to my transfer next week. Before and after. I really feel like he's gonna be my savior that day! I'm supposed to be in bed Wednesday after retrieval and Thursday. My stepkids will be here all weekend so I have a feeling I'm going to be going a little crazy. I'm super bloated today so those follies must be doing well in there! I'm running out of room!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Cd 11 ultrasound was good. Have 2 follicles on the right side measuring 17 and 15. One on the right at 15. Lining was 6.8, she wants it 8 prior to iui. She said since my scan was early that's why it wasn't 8. She wants me to trigger Wednesday am and have iui thursday at 12. 

I know a lot of ladies on here do their injection at 9 and the 36 hours later do the iui. Has anyone else ever had trigger in am and then the following morning had iui? 

Trigger pregnyl 10000 units sq.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I feel a lot of bfps coming this cycle. Can't wait to see everyone's tests.

Dh and i are knocking out some Christmas shopping while on vacation. Not trying to get everything but just as we see things on sale or we are writing them down for later when they may go on sale. We just got home from Kansas City went there so we could go to Lego land only to find out we weren't allowed because we don't have a child. That is awful. We wanted to get some cousins some fun Legos but had to settle. Maybe another day... they do have adult days.


----------



## raelynn

JCM - I was the same! Hallelujah for advil :) That is crazy you have so many injections but sounds like you are responding great!

FBG - I can't really offer any help on the trigger since I haven't had to do one. Sounds like your follicles are doing great though! Good luck!


----------



## floridasian

FutureBabyG - I agree with raelynn that your follicles sound great! It looks like you might have three mature ones by the time of the IUI. I still only had one despite the double dosage of Femara (apparently I didn't respond to it at all!). I also have no experience with trigger but you should continue with OPK so you can be double sure of your timing! Good luck!!


----------



## beaglemom

I have only triggered at night with iui 36 hrs later. But i have heard of people doing 24 hours.


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> Awwww Raelynn, I feel for you! I was bummed when it happened obviously but I was thrilled to take some Advil!!! Glad you can hopefully get started right away with your baseline (ugh).
> Babywhisperer, I take heparin injections twice a day (more blood flow to my uterus, my RE is an "outside the box" guy) Human growth hormone in the morning (gives me better quality eggs). Then I do viles of FSH and HMG every night (different amounts each night depending on follie checks and blood checks every other day). The last one has been either LUpron or Antagon. I've been on antagon (to suppress ovulation) for the last 3 nights. One night I had to do half of an HCG trigger on top of it all. Whew! It's really nice to have an updated flow sheet every other day. Gets confusing!
> I've used freedom and love them but this other company was about half the price and they use him all of the time so I thought I was safe! Wrong!!! At least I was able to get back up meds in time. If anyone has to move to ivf, get your meds early. Like when you're on bcps. My office dropped the ball on that part. I should have had a script for them at least!
> 
> Floridasian, check with your RE. Lots of them give recommendations for fertility acupuncture. I was totally not calm and relaxed the first 2 times but now I love it.
> 
> Babywhisperer, I go twice a week now that I'm "in cycle". It's great. Plus, he will come with me to my transfer next week. Before and after. I really feel like he's gonna be my savior that day! I'm supposed to be in bed Wednesday after retrieval and Thursday. My stepkids will be here all weekend so I have a feeling I'm going to be going a little crazy. I'm super bloated today so those follies must be doing well in there! I'm running out of room!!

I'm happy the acupuncture is helping you. make sure you rest even with the step kids there. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling with all those meds. I'm happy you are almost done. So excited for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Cd 11 ultrasound was good. Have 2 follicles on the right side measuring 17 and 15. One on the right at 15. Lining was 6.8, she wants it 8 prior to iui. She said since my scan was early that's why it wasn't 8. She wants me to trigger Wednesday am and have iui thursday at 12.
> 
> I know a lot of ladies on here do their injection at 9 and the 36 hours later do the iui. Has anyone else ever had trigger in am and then the following morning had iui?
> 
> Trigger pregnyl 10000 units sq.

Those are great follies! Good luck!

They trigger me between 10-11pm and 36hrs later iui.


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> I feel a lot of bfps coming this cycle. Can't wait to see everyone's tests.
> 
> Dh and i are knocking out some Christmas shopping while on vacation. Not trying to get everything but just as we see things on sale or we are writing them down for later when they may go on sale. We just got home from Kansas City went there so we could go to Lego land only to find out we weren't allowed because we don't have a child. That is awful. We wanted to get some cousins some fun Legos but had to settle. Maybe another day... they do have adult days.

I hope you're right!!!

Christmas is closer than I think, holy smokes!


----------



## Prayingforno1

reading through posts all you ladies seem to be doing the trigger yourself but my doc said he'd prefer his nurse did it (not sure why). Last cycle she said she wouldn't charge me and would just come to my house at 9-10 to give me trigger. Hmm I wonder if I'll still get that on the house deal since my cycle was cancelled and never got to trigger. :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

I don't know if the np usually allows the patients to take it home and do it themselves. She asked how far away we live and I told her 1 hr. She said something about oh that's a long way I was going to have you come back for the hcg shot if you are ready this week. I then said i was hoping I could do it at home. She gave me a weird look and I told her I am a nurse. Then a light bulb clicked and she agreed.


----------



## JCM

That's crazy! They make house calls??? Awesome. I always have to do it myself. So I have DH do it.

I'm actually triggering tonight! Yay! At 10:30 and my retrieval is exactly 36 hours later.


----------



## raelynn

If I ever end up doing a trigger, I do it myself too. The trigger for IVF was intramuscular so I had my sis do it since hubby is more nervous with needles than me.

Good luck for your retrieval JCM!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JCM said:


> That's crazy! They make house calls??? Awesome. I always have to do it myself. So I have DH do it.
> 
> I'm actually triggering tonight! Yay! At 10:30 and my retrieval is exactly 36 hours later.

Saying prayers for you!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

JCM said:


> That's crazy! They make house calls??? Awesome. I always have to do it myself. So I have DH do it.
> 
> I'm actually triggering tonight! Yay! At 10:30 and my retrieval is exactly 36 hours later.

Yeah I thought it was nice too . DH was doing all my other injections but that one he wanted the nurse to do. I will see if he suggests same procedure next cycle

GL on your cycle Hun


----------



## Babywhisperer

iI think my RE has the nurse do IM shots for triggers but we can do the SC shots at home.


----------



## raelynn

Well I went in for my day 3 check today. No cysts so that is good. When I went in for the blood draw they were like "Today is the big day!" I had to tell them no I wasn't in for the beta I was in for my day 3 check. They hadn't switched my paperwork over yet. Waiting for the call this afternoon to hear from my nurse what the plan is this cycle. I'm guessing it will be the same but haven't ordered the refill of my meds yet in case it is different.


----------



## Prayingforno1

raelynn said:


> Well I went in for my day 3 check today. No cysts so that is good. When I went in for the blood draw they were like "Today is the big day!" I had to tell them no I wasn't in for the beta I was in for my day 3 check. They hadn't switched my paperwork over yet. Waiting for the call this afternoon to hear from my nurse what the plan is this cycle. I'm guessing it will be the same but haven't ordered the refill of my meds yet in case it is different.

GL raelynn. I' expect I'll be doing cd3 scan/bllod work next week sometime.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Funny thing I dreamt I was holding a baby last night and it was a boy and I kept kissing him and telling him I loved him and if he knew how long I waited for him. Then I look at my ticker and it said 6DPO vivid dreams experienced by 10% of people . LOL to me


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Well I went in for my day 3 check today. No cysts so that is good. When I went in for the blood draw they were like "Today is the big day!" I had to tell them no I wasn't in for the beta I was in for my day 3 check. They hadn't switched my paperwork over yet. Waiting for the call this afternoon to hear from my nurse what the plan is this cycle. I'm guessing it will be the same but haven't ordered the refill of my meds yet in case it is different.

Sorry, reminders like that suck. But this is a new cycle and you have an amazing chance. Stay positive.

Is anyone getting increased anxiety from meds? I have been unable to settle down to sleep at night, mind is racing.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.

How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?

Good luck w/ the IUI!! Fingers crossed for you.

I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?


----------



## floridasian

FutureBabyG said:


> Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?

This is your first IUI, right? Good luck and enjoy your vacation! That sounds like a great plan! :)


----------



## floridasian

Babywhisperer said:


> I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?

Wow - I had no idea IUI's can be that expensive (mine's only $352 OOP - insurance doesn't cover it)! Was it because of all the meds you were taking or did they include extra ultrasounds? I guess it would depend on how much IVF costs for you. If IVF is $12000 and IUI is $3500 then I would definitely jump on IVF after three cycles.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?
> 
> Good luck w/ the IUI!! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?Click to expand...

Hi Babaywhisperer. Oh wow these insurance companies can be so difficult at times at fertility treatments are so expensive. Our insurance doesn't cover any fertility treatments so evertything we've been doing is out of pocket-bloodwork, scans, meds, actual IUI procedure. Given our situation doc only recommends 1 go at IUI and if no luck move onto IVF. Initally I was a bit floored to hear this but since everything is out of pocket for us I think I'd rather we spent our money on IVF if IUI doesn't work as it increase chances of BFP. You are on your 2nd cycle now right? If so why are you worrying about cycle 3 and you will be getting your BFP this month:flower:

FutureBabyG-GL hun hoping all goes well for you and I love the vacation after IUI idea. Hmm think I may be stealing this idea this month when we do our first IUI.


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?
> 
> Wow - I had no idea IUI's can be that expensive (mine's only $352 OOP - insurance doesn't cover it)! Was it because of all the meds you were taking or did they include extra ultrasounds? I guess it would depend on how much IVF costs for you. If IVF is $12000 and IUI is $3500 then I would definitely jump on IVF after three cycles.Click to expand...

The procedure itself is 700, the monitoring, u/s and b/w is more costly. IVF with this same Dr is more like 25k+.

This is stressing me out.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Babywhisperer said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?
> 
> Good luck w/ the IUI!! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?Click to expand...

Yes this is our first iui. Our cost doesn't seem that high. Clomid was $9. Ultrasound for follicles and lining check $30-60. Trigger $71. The seman analysis and washing I will have to look at my paperwork and then the actual iui I will have to check also. I want to say everything added up to around 500.


----------



## floridasian

Babywhisperer said:


> The procedure itself is 700, the monitoring, u/s and b/w is more costly. IVF with this same Dr is more like 25k+.
> 
> This is stressing me out.

I'm sorry that this is so stressful. Fertility treatment not covered by insurance is one thing, the huge price variation from one doctor's office to another is just ridiculous! I think statistically success rates after the 3rd or 4th IUI is greatly reduced so if I were you I would probably still move to IVF if you can afford it. Although at $25K+ I don't know how anyone can afford that without assistance!


----------



## floridasian

My RE's office bills the ultrasounds as "office visits" - so just $25 each and I only do two per cycle.


----------



## Prayingforno1

floridasian said:


> My RE's office bills the ultrasounds as "office visits" - so just $25 each and I only do two per cycle.

Oh wow that is an excellent price my u/s are over $100 and 2 per cycle as well. 

For those considering/ who may have researched IVF, have you ever looked at IVF abroad? We were recently told about a couple that went to Panama paid roughly 10k and got their BFP (they now have twins) but I am not sure how I'd feel or afford having to be out the country for such a long time.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Triggered this am at 0500 because I couldn't sleep. It's 1 o'clock pm now and I still don't feel any side effects from it. Excited for tomorrow. Dh gives his sample at 945-1015 ish then they wash it for an hour then I go in for the iui around 1130. After the iui we are off to vacation.
> 
> How is everyone else today? Anyone else doing iui tomorrow?
> 
> Good luck w/ the IUI!! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I got a call from the RE's office, my insurance isn't covering our 3rd cycle so we have to pay 3000-3500 the day of IUI. If this doesn't work we may rethink our plan. In the meantime my husband is going to contest the insurance company's decision. He think's being a lawyer will matter, but I don't think the insurance company will cover it. Would you ladies keep doing IUI at 3000-3500 a pop or go right to IVF after 3 failed cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Babaywhisperer. Oh wow these insurance companies can be so difficult at times at fertility treatments are so expensive. Our insurance doesn't cover any fertility treatments so evertything we've been doing is out of pocket-bloodwork, scans, meds, actual IUI procedure. Given our situation doc only recommends 1 go at IUI and if no luck move onto IVF. Initally I was a bit floored to hear this but since everything is out of pocket for us I think I'd rather we spent our money on IVF if IUI doesn't work as it increase chances of BFP. You are on your 2nd cycle now right? If so why are you worrying about cycle 3 and you will be getting your BFP this month:flower:
> 
> FutureBabyG-GL hun hoping all goes well for you and I love the vacation after IUI idea. Hmm think I may be stealing this idea this month when we do our first IUI.Click to expand...

I have to think about this. With IVF and my age they will likely push to transfer 2, and twins would be a lot since I already have a baby, the cost would be huge, and the pregnancy will be more complicated.


----------



## beaglemom

Wow...I have been so busy at work today...looks like you guys are busy too.

IVF abroad just makes me nervous...plus we have dogs & taking all that time off from work. I realize it is cheaper & def safe & works as long as you do the research...but I am just more comfortable sticking with the USA.

IVF for me will cost roughly $9-$15K. But it can get costly depending on what you do.

I have mentioned this before, but my dumb insurance will cover meds & u/s (charging a copay) if I do timed intercourse. So no coverage for IUI...how dumb is THAT! So an IUI with my gyno ran about $500 (that is wash & procedure). My RE is the same price for the actual IUI, but add in $250 x 2 for ultrasounds & I was on follistim & using a trigger. So You could say $1000 - $1500 per cycle...but my follistim lasted 2 cycles...so cycle 2 was closer to $1000.

So Babywhisperer - you have a lot going on. First your IUIs cost more than mine...but your IVF is significantly more. So it really depends on your personal financial situation. If I were in your shoes I may do 2 IUIs...but I would also shop around for a cheaper IVF option. I think Floridasian once shared on another thread a great link to IVF statistics. So you couold start there with research.


----------



## beaglemom

Just saw your last post about twins...my dr offers PDG (I think I have that right). They do additional testing to determine the strongest egg to transfer. The policy is if they do this, they will ONLY transfer 1. I think success goes from 50% to 70%. My office charges about $3k for this service. But I am considering it. Since I am young & no issues found with me, I think I have a good shot with 1 egg. But I also think I have a high likelyhood of 2 eggs both succeeding if I transfer 2. Twins sound cute & awesome & I would be thrilled of course...but if I had a choice, I would stick with a single. Plus I keep thinking what if one of my 2 splits & I get triplets!!!


----------



## floridasian

I think this is the link beaglemom was talking about: https://www.sart.org/frame/detail.aspx?id=3893

Click on the state and choose the clinic. Then click on the "ART Data Report" at the bottom. The latest data available is from 2012 (not all babies conceived in 2013 are born yet!) You can view the overall success rate or you can choose particular issue you have from the drop down menu in "diagnosis" and view the success rate for that specific diagnose (if you know what your issue is that is. I don't unfortunately!)

Good luck!!


----------



## raelynn

When we did IVF it was around $10,000 but we also did ICSI and hubby's operation so it was pretty expensive at that point. That is why we switched over to IUI with donor. It sucks that money is such an issue with infertility treatment and insurance doesn't seem to help out a lot. My IUI cycles are typically around $500-$700 depending on how many times I have to go in before I ovulate.

I think I would stick with IUI for maybe one more cycle and then switch but like the others said, do your research and weigh out the pros and cons.

AFM - I have a terrible head cold but at least it came during a time where I can take cold meds and not during the 2WW. I start clomid tomorrow. I'm hoping my cycle will be a little shorter this round but knowing how my body tends to behave - I'll probably still be waiting until around day 20 or so.


----------



## beaglemom

Raelyn - I briefly discussed donor sperm with my husband with IUI but he was against it. I know my situation is totally different than yours...but it was still something I brought up just because of the cost of trying that vs IVF.

My TWW has flown by...with vacation & then busy catch up days at work I didn't really know my dpo until I looked at my signature. Still not expecting much though with no meds or IUI this cycle. I left a message with my nurse to find out if my dr would have any issue with me doing another medicated cycle. My insurance will pay if I do timed vs IUI. My chances are still slim, but I have meds at home that will go to waste if I don't try something. So with u/s & a trigger it will cost me about $160...so figure worth a shot while I wait for IVF. Still no info on the grant.


----------



## raelynn

beaglemom - My hubby was initially against donor too but when our IVF failed we reconsidered things. Sometimes you end up in situations you never expect. Hopefully you won't have to worry about any of it because this cycle is the one for you!


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> beaglemom - My hubby was initially against donor too but when our IVF failed we reconsidered things. Sometimes you end up in situations you never expect. Hopefully you won't have to worry about any of it because this cycle is the one for you!

Funny...I just googled transferring 1 vs 2 embryos. I am really not wanting twins & terrified of triplets. So I said I think I want to just do one. So my husband started asking about the time line for IVF when I start in Oct. And he says, not that it really maters because you are pregnant now.

Stranger things have happened...


----------



## floridasian

So when are you testing, beaglemom?


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> So when are you testing, beaglemom?

I honestly haven't thought about it. If I start spotting probably no testing unless I am late. I am not on P this time, so no reason AF will be delayed...except I haven't had a natural cycle in quite some time. But my body usually bounces back. I usually spot a few days brown before AF. But if no spotting then I will probably test on Sunday...my husband is off that day & that will be 14 dpo. So far I am not feeling the itch.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> When we did IVF it was around $10,000 but we also did ICSI and hubby's operation so it was pretty expensive at that point. That is why we switched over to IUI with donor. It sucks that money is such an issue with infertility treatment and insurance doesn't seem to help out a lot. My IUI cycles are typically around $500-$700 depending on how many times I have to go in before I ovulate.
> 
> I think I would stick with IUI for maybe one more cycle and then switch but like the others said, do your research and weigh out the pros and cons.
> 
> AFM - I have a terrible head cold but at least it came during a time where I can take cold meds and not during the 2WW. I start clomid tomorrow. I'm hoping my cycle will be a little shorter this round but knowing how my body tends to behave - I'll probably still be waiting until around day 20 or so.

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies. We are going to contest the insurance companies decision. I am going to Cornell they are the best in NY and let's face it everything is expensive in NY. I originally went to North Shore but had a terrible experience and would never ever go back. They were awful from beginning to the last appointment when I decided to get a second opinion. My Dr is a very close personal and colleague of my Uncles. He helped Celine Dion get prego. He's an amazing Dr and I have a lot of confidence in him. I just don't know why it's not happening this time. Dh says God wanted us to have our first baby and made it easy for us. If this doesn't work I may take a break. I've gained weight, it's stressing me out with the side effects and the idea of dipping into our savings. I'm very fiscally conservative. I might just keep going for acupuncture and try the old fashioned way. From our research most places in NY are very expensive so we might as well go with the most highly rated. They may not have the highest success rates but they don't turn people away or force them to do IVF. North Shore said I had almost zero chance to get prego with IUI and Cornell disagreed and felt it was worth a shot. 

I'm also worried this time I'm not responding well. I'm on the same dose and don't feel the follies like I did last time. I barely feel anything going on. I'm not tender at all like I was last time at this juncture. Any ideas why?

I have my Dr appt tomorrow for u/s and b/w. 

Thank you so much for your advice. It really helps to have someone else weigh in.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> When we did IVF it was around $10,000 but we also did ICSI and hubby's operation so it was pretty expensive at that point. That is why we switched over to IUI with donor. It sucks that money is such an issue with infertility treatment and insurance doesn't seem to help out a lot. My IUI cycles are typically around $500-$700 depending on how many times I have to go in before I ovulate.
> 
> I think I would stick with IUI for maybe one more cycle and then switch but like the others said, do your research and weigh out the pros and cons.
> 
> AFM - I have a terrible head cold but at least it came during a time where I can take cold meds and not during the 2WW. I start clomid tomorrow. I'm hoping my cycle will be a little shorter this round but knowing how my body tends to behave - I'll probably still be waiting until around day 20 or so.

Sorry about your cold. Have you tried a Neti pot? I used it for a cold and allergies when I was prego. It helps so much!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Raelyn - I briefly discussed donor sperm with my husband with IUI but he was against it. I know my situation is totally different than yours...but it was still something I brought up just because of the cost of trying that vs IVF.
> 
> My TWW has flown by...with vacation & then busy catch up days at work I didn't really know my dpo until I looked at my signature. Still not expecting much though with no meds or IUI this cycle. I left a message with my nurse to find out if my dr would have any issue with me doing another medicated cycle. My insurance will pay if I do timed vs IUI. My chances are still slim, but I have meds at home that will go to waste if I don't try something. So with u/s & a trigger it will cost me about $160...so figure worth a shot while I wait for IVF. Still no info on the grant.

Sometimes it happens when you least expect it! I know a few who got their bfp while waiting to do IVF. I'm happy your tww went fast. I always joke that I wish I could be put in a coma and wake up when it's over. 

I think your plan for leftover meds is great. Might as well if it's only 150. Can't wait for you to test.


----------



## beaglemom

I have never been pregnant but maybe this time is different for you because you have delivered a baby and also a couple years older. Our bodies seem to always be changing especially as we get older. 

I didn't do a lot of research on my Dr. She was her my gyno referred me to and I went with it. My experience has been very good so far. I Def think there is a lot to be said about being happy with your Dr despite the money factor.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I have never been pregnant but maybe this time is different for you because you have delivered a baby and also a couple years older. Our bodies seem to always be changing especially as we get older.
> 
> I didn't do a lot of research on my Dr. She was her my gyno referred me to and I went with it. My experience has been very good so far. I Def think there is a lot to be said about being happy with your Dr despite the money factor.

Thank you for that. I'm just overwhelmed. This is a hard week for me. I work for Cantor Fitzgerald and today is the hardest day of the year. We do a charity day where all our profits go to the families of people who were killed on 9/11 and other charities like Wounded Warrior. It puts things in perspective. Some people haven't stopped mourning. I work with people who were there that day. I wish I wasn't so sensitive. Heading into work in the train and looking at the sunrise I'm sad. I wish there was no reason to commemorate this day. 

Sorry to be Debbie Downer. Off to the Dr let's hope there's some follies brewing in there. I have to say this has been the best thread as far as supportive and positive women in the 2yrs I've been on here. You are all so compassionate and I appreciate you. I hope to see more bfp's on here soon even if I move onto IVF or take a break I will be checking in.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer-GL on your scan today and I pray today isn't too emotionally difficult for you Hun. I also agree this groups of gals are awesome. Everyone is very supportive and always quick to share a kind word when another may be feeling down in the dumps. Many days I feel blah abd reading all of your encouragement and support keeps me going. Praying we see a lot more bfps this month and also praying that those who already got their bfp have a h&h 9 months


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies...so I think I briefly discussed this before. I got the green light from my dr to do a medicated/monitored cycle this month using letrozole & my leftover follistim. It will go to waste if I don't use it. But instead of IUI, I will do timed intercourse. Chances are low, but higher than a natural cycle. And my insurance will pay for it. So I pay a copay for my u/s & pay for the ovidrel...so about $160 all together.


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - So sorry that today is so rough for you. Hopefully your appointment goes well!

Beaglemom - That is great that you got the green light to go ahead with this cycle. Maybe doing something different will be the key to getting your BFP!


----------



## Prayingforno1

beaglemom said:


> Hello ladies...so I think I briefly discussed this before. I got the green light from my dr to do a medicated/monitored cycle this month using letrozole & my leftover follistim. It will go to waste if I don't use it. But instead of IUI, I will do timed intercourse. Chances are low, but higher than a natural cycle. And my insurance will pay for it. So I pay a copay for my u/s & pay for the ovidrel...so about $160 all together.

Hey Beaglemom I think it is good your doctor is working with you to use your leftover meds instead of wasting them and also getting a bit of a boost versus just a natural cycle. Is letrozole similar to femara (pills) and follistim similar to menopur (injected)? GL to you hun.

Your copay is super low. I live in the Bahamas and insurance covers 0 fertility treatments so absolutely EVERYTHING is out of pocket and as we all know these fertility meds are ridiculously priced. We will have another go at IUI #1 this month but if no luck we will be referred to IVF which I will have to fly to Florida to do. My doctor here is partnered with The South Florida Institute for Reproductive Medicine so more than likely that would be where we go should IVF be the route we have to take. Still praying we get our BFP before we get to that point as the whole IVF process seems really intense and honestly scares me a bit but given DH poor SA we've been told this is our best option. Anyway let me not get ahead of myself because I am praying September is our BFP month!!! 

On a side note, do any of you ladies have any baby items you've bought for your little one even though no BFP?? I've recently been more attracted to baby items, closthes etc and so far I have 2 packs of onesies that were on sale and an I love daddy onesie (I've had this a while and planned to give this to DH when we get or bfp). I didn't feel sad or anything buying them it actually made me feel excited. Anyone else buy or bought baby items before bfP?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Hi ladies. 

Beaglemom so happy your doctor is working with you to use up your meds and keep the ttc going. 

Prayingfrono yes dh and I have bought a few items that were on sale and are neutral. 

Babywhisperer that is really nice of your work to do a volunteer day and give back. It is really sad that today has to be remembered for such a great loss.

AFM iui this am. We are headed for dh to give his sample then we will wait an hour and then it's go time. I am cramping really bad off and on. It's coming from both sides so I guess we will see if we can catch one. On a side note it is my great grandma's birthday today. We lost her many years ago but I really do think she is watching over me everyday including today. We definitely have her in our favor and then my brother in law too. He left us October 2010 and today was the day he joined the us army. He has his way of showing us he is around every once in a while. Hopefully today we can get some baby dust from above.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Future GL today!! You have 2 angels watching over you and sending babydust your way. I am going to send you a bit extra as well :dust:


----------



## floridasian

Babywhisperer - good luck on your scan today!

FutureBabyG - sounds like today's the perfect timing for the IUI. Fingers crossed for you!!

beaglemom - I'll be testing on Tuesday so I'm not far behind you! I'm glad you are still able to use up some of your old meds so nothing's wasted!

Prayingforno1 - I lived in South FL for many years and I am still working for the company there. I'm not familiar with that particular clinic although I was not TTC when I lived there so I never paid much attention to these kind of things back then. The one clinic that did run tons of radio ads is IVF Florida. If you look at the success rate stats from the link I posted yesterday I think they are pretty high. But let's hope IUI will get you pregnant so you don't have to go through any of that.

AFM, for those of you who don't know, I still work for the same employer from Florida even though I no longer live in Florida. I now work from home but travel back to Florida to check in. When I do, I'm gone for an entire week. I used to go religiously every 6-7 weeks but ever since I started TTC traveling for work and be gone for an entire week is just not working out. I've been making excuses on not going so it's now getting old and people are starting to get suspicious. With my miscarriage and the cancer scare then another surgery earlier this year there was no way I could go.

But now that I'm undergoing fertility treatments it's even harder to plan out these work trips ahead of time. It's one thing to not being able to time intercourse perfectly (I would just bring DH with me since he's a government employee and has tons of vacation time) but when you're undergoing fertility treatment you never know when you'd have to go to the doctor's office. Booking plane tickets and hotel usually requires at least 3-4 weeks of notice ahead of time so it makes it super hard.

Today my HR person kept asking me when I was going to come and I just kept avoiding the question and said I didn't know. She said my boss was asking her when the last time it was that I went down and I just said it'd been a while. Eventually she dropped it. Then she called back half an hour and said that my boss asked her a question she couldn't answer. And then she asked me if I was pregnant. Ha! Mmm..nope, not yet but all I said was no. And she said my boss was wondering why I wouldn't come. I told her I would call him myself.

So now it looks like it might be time for me to come clean. I still want to make it as vague as possible but I might have to spill some beans. I'm a very private person and I'm super nervous about telling people but it looks like I can't hide it any longer!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Floridasian I understand what you are going through. I had to tell my boss last week because I knew if I didn't I would end up having to come back from our trip early to explain it and I didn't want that hanging over me. I have to schedule my work 2 month in advance for 8 weeks out. I am sorry but may family doesn't plan 4 months in advance and neither does fertility treatments. I just told my boss that we were ready for a family and unfortunately it's not as easy for us therefore I was going to be calling in and need to switch my scheduled days. She understood and helped me fill out fmla paperwork only to find out I was denied. I think I will just do part time and pick up days. I have to talk to her when I get back but I think I will just wait until I see my bfp this cycle. Then I can avoid it all together! Come on bfp!

Good luck talking to your boss.


----------



## beaglemom

I can't believe you were denied FMLA...actually I can believe it...so ridiculous.

I came clean with my boss a while back...only because the other banker left so I needed to make sure he knew even though we were short staffed, when I ask for time off, I need it. I did that for the IUIs done locally with my gyno. When I had to start with the RE, it required more time off besides just a lunch hour so I told him the whole deal.

As far as baby things go, I have tons of stuff. Some people will tell you not to do it, but I say you know you so do what makes you happy. Most of my items are things I found crazy cheap so I couldn't pass it up. I am at the point now where I cannot buy much without knowing a gender. However, if I see a crib I like on sale...super cheap kind of sale...I am buying it!

IVF is scary...that is my next step...that is why I do not have as much to contribute to this thread lately. But I try to give advice where I can & follow what everyone is doing. I am hoping mid Oct I will begin that journey...if no positive before then.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Florida-Thanks for the info I will check out the link you posted when I get home from work but from what I see online South Florida Institute for Reproductive Medicine is also known as IVF MD and I did goolge them before and their success rates were the highest for South Florida.

So sorry you have to share a bit of your private struggle with your boss. I am praying should we have to go through IVF and travel to Florida, it will all happen at a time away from my reporting deadlines so I don't have to share with my boss in order to get the time off. My boss is very understanding however. Last December when I had my laparoscopy I went in to tell him I'd likely be out for 2 weeks and through telling him I just started crying (yes I am a big baby) he came over and pat me on the shoulder saying he understands what I'm going through because his wife had similar issues so he knows how scary it is. :hugs: hun it will be alright


----------



## Prayingforno1

beaglemom said:


> I can't believe you were denied FMLA...actually I can believe it...so ridiculous.
> 
> I came clean with my boss a while back...only because the other banker left so I needed to make sure he knew even though we were short staffed, when I ask for time off, I need it. I did that for the IUIs done locally with my gyno. When I had to start with the RE, it required more time off besides just a lunch hour so I told him the whole deal.
> 
> As far as baby things go, I have tons of stuff. Some people will tell you not to do it, but I say you know you so do what makes you happy. Most of my items are things I found crazy cheap so I couldn't pass it up. I am at the point now where I cannot buy much without knowing a gender. However, if I see a crib I like on sale...super cheap kind of sale...I am buying it!
> 
> IVF is scary...that is my next step...that is why I do not have as much to contribute to this thread lately. But I try to give advice where I can & follow what everyone is doing. I am hoping mid Oct I will begin that journey...if no positive before then.

I agree beagle all the stuff we have are gender neutral as well and who can pass up a good deal on cute baby stuff??? It makes me feel like I am moving in the right direction while also boosting my hope and faith. We will soon have 10 fingers and 10 toes to fill our acquired baby collections hun :)


----------



## Mikihob

Hello everyone!! 

Sorry I have been MIA. I have been dealing with so much lately. I have been very, extremely down about my last BFN and have had some family issues that have taken up some time. 

I got a new job! I was supposed to start this week, however the background check is taking forever to get completed. Apparently the state office has around background checks to do so mine will be another 7 days. EEEK! But, once I start I can plan out my vacation time so I know how much I will have at certain intervals. 

When we get our dividend this October we will pay off DH's exisiting 401K loan and be ready to take out another for IVF. We still don't have a time frame for the IVF yet but for now we are working on diet and weight loss and overall trying to get healthier before we move into injectables. Yikes! lol. 

I hope you all are doing well. I haven't gone back and read all that I have missed yet, but I will. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Prayingforno1 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...so I think I briefly discussed this before. I got the green light from my dr to do a medicated/monitored cycle this month using letrozole & my leftover follistim. It will go to waste if I don't use it. But instead of IUI, I will do timed intercourse. Chances are low, but higher than a natural cycle. And my insurance will pay for it. So I pay a copay for my u/s & pay for the ovidrel...so about $160 all together.
> 
> Hey Beaglemom I think it is good your doctor is working with you to use your leftover meds instead of wasting them and also getting a bit of a boost versus just a natural cycle. Is letrozole similar to femara (pills) and follistim similar to menopur (injected)? GL to you hun.
> 
> Your copay is super low. I live in the Bahamas and insurance covers 0 fertility treatments so absolutely EVERYTHING is out of pocket and as we all know these fertility meds are ridiculously priced. We will have another go at IUI #1 this month but if no luck we will be referred to IVF which I will have to fly to Florida to do. My doctor here is partnered with The South Florida Institute for Reproductive Medicine so more than likely that would be where we go should IVF be the route we have to take. Still praying we get our BFP before we get to that point as the whole IVF process seems really intense and honestly scares me a bit but given DH poor SA we've been told this is our best option. Anyway let me not get ahead of myself because I am praying September is our BFP month!!!
> 
> On a side note, do any of you ladies have any baby items you've bought for your little one even though no BFP?? I've recently been more attracted to baby items, closthes etc and so far I have 2 packs of onesies that were on sale and an I love daddy onesie (I've had this a while and planned to give this to DH when we get or bfp). I didn't feel sad or anything buying them it actually made me feel excited. Anyone else buy or bought baby items before bfP?Click to expand...

Letrozole & femara are the same thing...I think letrozole is the generic. Follistim is the follicle inducing hormone...not sure if the same as menopur (not familiar with that drug).


----------



## FutureBabyG

Husband had great numbers post wash was 22 mil 92 % motility and 88% progressive. She says we have an awesome chance.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Mikihob said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have been dealing with so much lately. I have been very, extremely down about my last BFN and have had some family issues that have taken up some time.
> 
> I got a new job! I was supposed to start this week, however the background check is taking forever to get completed. Apparently the state office has around background checks to do so mine will be another 7 days. EEEK! But, once I start I can plan out my vacation time so I know how much I will have at certain intervals.
> 
> When we get our dividend this October we will pay off DH's exisiting 401K loan and be ready to take out another for IVF. We still don't have a time frame for the IVF yet but for now we are working on diet and weight loss and overall trying to get healthier before we move into injectables. Yikes! lol.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I haven't gone back and read all that I have missed yet, but I will. :hugs:

Sorry to hear you are going through some things. It sounds like things are starting to look up tho. Good luck to you with the new job.


----------



## floridasian

FutureBabyG said:


> Husband had great numbers post wash was 22 mil 92 % motility and 88% progressive. She says we have an awesome chance.

YAY! Sounds perfect!! :thumbup: 

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Byrnhild

Hi all,

When everything was ready for me to start my first IUI cycle, I told my boss that I was going to TTC via IUI. He is very conservative so I was a little scared (single mom, IUI) but he took it well. I would have waited longer to tell him about my BFP but I had ohss and I knew he would ask a lot of questions if I went on sick leave with no explanation... I'm glad I told him though it makes me a Little bit anxious.

:dust:


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - IVF sounds scary but it isn't so bad. You're already used to the injections so that part will be a cinch for you. The egg retrieval was super easy for me. The IV was the worst part since I was a needle-phobe at that point but I woke up afterward and had no pain. The transfer is the same as an IUI only with an embryo instead of sperm. Of course I hope you won't have to go through any of it since you'll get you BFP before then but you'll do great!

About the work stuff - back on my first round I had to tell my boss too since we were doing IVF and I was out several days. I just told him I had some health issues I was dealing with that I would need to be out some days for and I would give him as much notice as possible. I'm sure he would have been supportive if I had told him everything but it felt very private to me. Legally, they can't make you tell them any specifics about medical issues so it is up to you how much you tell or don't tell.

FBG - Numbers sound great!! Good luck!

Mikihob - Glad you're still around. Hopefully this time off will get you in a great spot health-wise and money-wise so your IVF cycle is perfect!

Nothing much happening here. I start clomid tonight! We're dealing with some house stress right now so it is good we're kind of in a waiting period for IUI stuff. We're about to start a kitchen remodel and then our basement flooded so now we're dealing with the whole house being all ripped up at once. It is a little crazy.


----------



## beaglemom

The scary part of IVF is the lump sum of money & no guarantees...but I feel pretty good about after doing research & getting used to the idea.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Raelynn:GL on your remodel and sorry to hear about your flooding. I hope alot of your stuff didn't get damaged.

Future-OMG your SA numbers sound great!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Miki-GL on your new job and good luck on your weight loss goals 

AFM: Starting to feel like AF is on her way but so early as I'm only CD 22 and normally have 31, although I expect this cycle to be shorter due to the meds. I still have a bit of hope tht I could get my bfp this month even though iui was cancelled and I refuse to give up hope until that wicked witch shows!


----------



## Nightnurse

Need some friends over here ladies
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html#post33726195


----------



## raelynn

beaglemom - I definitely understand the scary part of taking the risk and all the money. But IVF will give you the best possible chance. Hopefully you won't need it but if you do at least you're well prepared by all your research.

Praying - You're right, you're not out until AF shows. Hopefully it is just implantation cramping you're feeling.


----------



## floridasian

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with telling your boss. I had "the talk" with my boss this morning. I kept it as vague as possible but I did tell him about my miscarriage, the multiple surgeries and that I'm going through "treatments" and he seems to be understanding. I think he was just more curious why I didn't want to travel than the actual nitty gritty details. It's a big relief now that I don't have to try to come up with different excuses why I can't go, although I feel bad about it still.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience with telling your boss. I had "the talk" with my boss this morning. I kept it as vague as possible but I did tell him about my miscarriage, the multiple surgeries and that I'm going through "treatments" and he seems to be understanding. I think he was just more curious why I didn't want to travel than the actual nitty gritty details. It's a big relief now that I don't have to try to come up with different excuses why I can't go, although I feel bad about it still.

If your boss is anything like mine, he mainly just wanted to know I was okay...nothing serious. Also I think a small part of him thought I was looking for another job :) So he felt relief to hear what was happening, sympathized with my struggle, & was excited at the idea of me & my husband expanding our family.


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Beaglemom so happy your doctor is working with you to use up your meds and keep the ttc going.
> 
> Prayingfrono yes dh and I have bought a few items that were on sale and are neutral.
> 
> Babywhisperer that is really nice of your work to do a volunteer day and give back. It is really sad that today has to be remembered for such a great loss.
> 
> AFM iui this am. We are headed for dh to give his sample then we will wait an hour and then it's go time. I am cramping really bad off and on. It's coming from both sides so I guess we will see if we can catch one. On a side note it is my great grandma's birthday today. We lost her many years ago but I really do think she is watching over me everyday including today. We definitely have her in our favor and then my brother in law too. He left us October 2010 and today was the day he joined the us army. He has his way of showing us he is around every once in a while. Hopefully today we can get some baby dust from above.

Hope the IUI went great, crossing my fingers you catch the eggies!!

Sorry for your loss, but I am like you, I truly believe they are up there pulling for us!


----------



## floridasian

beaglemom said:


> If your boss is anything like mine, he mainly just wanted to know I was okay...nothing serious. Also I think a small part of him thought I was looking for another job :) So he felt relief to hear what was happening, sympathized with my struggle, & was excited at the idea of me & my husband expanding our family.

Yes that's exactly it!! He just wanted to make sure I was OK and I didn't even realize it at the time but then he followed up by saying how important I was to the company and that he absolutely needed me so yes I think he was definitely wondering if I was looking around.

Also, so happy to see you use the phrase "extending our family" - I absolutely hate it when people use "start a family" to mean "having a baby", as if people like us who are childless don't have a family. It's one of my all-time personal pet peeves!


----------



## Babywhisperer

floridasian said:


> Babywhisperer - good luck on your scan today!
> 
> FutureBabyG - sounds like today's the perfect timing for the IUI. Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> beaglemom - I'll be testing on Tuesday so I'm not far behind you! I'm glad you are still able to use up some of your old meds so nothing's wasted!
> 
> Prayingforno1 - I lived in South FL for many years and I am still working for the company there. I'm not familiar with that particular clinic although I was not TTC when I lived there so I never paid much attention to these kind of things back then. The one clinic that did run tons of radio ads is IVF Florida. If you look at the success rate stats from the link I posted yesterday I think they are pretty high. But let's hope IUI will get you pregnant so you don't have to go through any of that.
> 
> AFM, for those of you who don't know, I still work for the same employer from Florida even though I no longer live in Florida. I now work from home but travel back to Florida to check in. When I do, I'm gone for an entire week. I used to go religiously every 6-7 weeks but ever since I started TTC traveling for work and be gone for an entire week is just not working out. I've been making excuses on not going so it's now getting old and people are starting to get suspicious. With my miscarriage and the cancer scare then another surgery earlier this year there was no way I could go.
> 
> But now that I'm undergoing fertility treatments it's even harder to plan out these work trips ahead of time. It's one thing to not being able to time intercourse perfectly (I would just bring DH with me since he's a government employee and has tons of vacation time) but when you're undergoing fertility treatment you never know when you'd have to go to the doctor's office. Booking plane tickets and hotel usually requires at least 3-4 weeks of notice ahead of time so it makes it super hard.
> 
> Today my HR person kept asking me when I was going to come and I just kept avoiding the question and said I didn't know. She said my boss was asking her when the last time it was that I went down and I just said it'd been a while. Eventually she dropped it. Then she called back half an hour and said that my boss asked her a question she couldn't answer. And then she asked me if I was pregnant. Ha! Mmm..nope, not yet but all I said was no. And she said my boss was wondering why I wouldn't come. I told her I would call him myself.
> 
> So now it looks like it might be time for me to come clean. I still want to make it as vague as possible but I might have to spill some beans. I'm a very private person and I'm super nervous about telling people but it looks like I can't hide it any longer!

Instead of being specific, can you say that you are going through something private with your husband and while work is your main focus, travel might have to be more flexible or put off for a little bit, but you do intend to come down asap.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mikihob said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. I have been dealing with so much lately. I have been very, extremely down about my last BFN and have had some family issues that have taken up some time.
> 
> I got a new job! I was supposed to start this week, however the background check is taking forever to get completed. Apparently the state office has around background checks to do so mine will be another 7 days. EEEK! But, once I start I can plan out my vacation time so I know how much I will have at certain intervals.
> 
> When we get our dividend this October we will pay off DH's exisiting 401K loan and be ready to take out another for IVF. We still don't have a time frame for the IVF yet but for now we are working on diet and weight loss and overall trying to get healthier before we move into injectables. Yikes! lol.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I haven't gone back and read all that I have missed yet, but I will. :hugs:

Sorry about the family stuff, but yeah for new job!! Btw injections are no big whoop. It will be a breeze. Happy to have you back!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> The scary part of IVF is the lump sum of money & no guarantees...but I feel pretty good about after doing research & getting used to the idea.

I am with you. I am scared about dipping into our savings, the no guarantee, and basically that I will be crushed if it doesn't work and I'll feel hopeless. Would you transfer 2 or do PGD and transfer 1? I wonder which has the higher success rate.

My follies are growing a little bit slower this cycle. I have 2 on my right and 1 on my left that are 11-14 in size, and a bunch smaller. I asked him what he felt was different this time and he said age. It is likely egg quality and if this doesn't work he will suggest IVF so they can choose the best ones. 

Are we awake for retrieval and transfer? Any pain?


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - It depends on your clinic. When I did IVF, I was "asleep" under anesthesia for the egg retrieval but awake for the transfer since it is basically the same procedure as an IUI - just a catheter they inject the embryo through. Some clinics just put you under general anesthesia for the egg retrieval so you're not fully out. I had no pain after either but they told me there might be some cramping like AF.


----------



## beaglemom

floridasian said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> If your boss is anything like mine, he mainly just wanted to know I was okay...nothing serious. Also I think a small part of him thought I was looking for another job :) So he felt relief to hear what was happening, sympathized with my struggle, & was excited at the idea of me & my husband expanding our family.
> 
> Yes that's exactly it!! He just wanted to make sure I was OK and I didn't even realize it at the time but then he followed up by saying how important I was to the company and that he absolutely needed me so yes I think he was definitely wondering if I was looking around.
> 
> Also, so happy to see you use the phrase "extending our family" - I absolutely hate it when people use "start a family" to mean "having a baby", as if people like us who are childless don't have a family. It's one of my all-time personal pet peeves!Click to expand...

Well in our eyes we are def "extending". Besides me & my husband (and yes I agree a married/commited couple is a family) we also have 3 dogs, 3 cats, 1 dog passed, & 1 cat passed. So in our eyes, we are just getting a different kind of baby.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> The scary part of IVF is the lump sum of money & no guarantees...but I feel pretty good about after doing research & getting used to the idea.
> 
> I am with you. I am scared about dipping into our savings, the no guarantee, and basically that I will be crushed if it doesn't work and I'll feel hopeless. Would you transfer 2 or do PGD and transfer 1? I wonder which has the higher success rate.
> 
> My follies are growing a little bit slower this cycle. I have 2 on my right and 1 on my left that are 11-14 in size, and a bunch smaller. I asked him what he felt was different this time and he said age. It is likely egg quality and if this doesn't work he will suggest IVF so they can choose the best ones.
> 
> Are we awake for retrieval and transfer? Any pain?Click to expand...

I heard the same as Raelynn stated on the process.

As far I am am concerned, depending on how many eggs I have, I am leaning towards transferring 1, no PGD. It seems our only issue is the boys, so I am hoping I have a good shot on my own. But if the dr insists, I will do PGD. But I am pretty confident that I will NOT be transferring 2. Just not a risk I am willing to take. I respond well to the meds & still young...good reserve, good lining. I really think the boys have just failed to meet up with my egg all these years.

And I do not say any of that to imply there is something rong with doing mre than 1. It is a personal choice that involves yu, your partner, your dr. At the end of the day, I would just rather have a singleton pregnancy & don't want to add to the chances of twins.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Beaglemom you have quite the family. Your baby will have so much love and guardians. It would be so cute to have all your fur babies around you while your prego. Can't wait to hear if you get the grant.

We are expecting a fur baby next week. We had one born in july but the mom slept on it and it passed. We have not had good luck getting our boston baby. Now that I think of it we haven't had the best of luck getting fur or human baby this year, but september is our month.


----------



## raelynn

Beaglemom - I'm the same as you, I would transfer 1 good quality embryo. When we did IVF, our embryos weren't great quality (most likely because of hubby's azoo) so we transferred 2. If I end up with IVF again I'd do the same. They tell you all sorts of info while tracking the embryos so you have a good idea of the quality and chances and so on. Most clinics do the same now anyway, 1 good quality 2 if lower quality or if age and other things come into play.

I'm starting to worry that we'll be headed down the IVF route again too, just because everything seemed perfect last cycle and it didn't work. I'm also starting to worry that we'll run out of donor sperm vials and will have to switch donors. I really wanted our children to be from the same donor... If it isn't one thing to worry about, it's another :)


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> Beaglemom - I'm the same as you, I would transfer 1 good quality embryo. When we did IVF, our embryos weren't great quality (most likely because of hubby's azoo) so we transferred 2. If I end up with IVF again I'd do the same. They tell you all sorts of info while tracking the embryos so you have a good idea of the quality and chances and so on. Most clinics do the same now anyway, 1 good quality 2 if lower quality or if age and other things come into play.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that we'll be headed down the IVF route again too, just because everything seemed perfect last cycle and it didn't work. I'm also starting to worry that we'll run out of donor sperm vials and will have to switch donors. I really wanted our children to be from the same donor... If it isn't one thing to worry about, it's another :)

Raelynn - what an odd thing to worry about! Not that it is not valid...what I mean is what a world we live in where things like that come out of our mouths, you know. Like "I have been married & faithful for 10 years...I sure hope both my kids have the same dad." It is just amazing the options the world offers us now...& yet still we struggle :( I hope IUI works for you & you have nothing more to worry about.

I am feeling pretty emotional today...I am pretty sure it is AF hormones.


----------



## raelynn

I know! I never thought I'd ever be worrying about something like this. Never expected to ever have problems having kids either. Oh what infertility does to us!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Did anyone else feel like they did a complete abdominal workout the day after iui? I feel like I have been put through the ringer and my whole body is tense.


----------



## beaglemom

FutureBabyG said:


> Did anyone else feel like they did a complete abdominal workout the day after iui? I feel like I have been put through the ringer and my whole body is tense.

I felt rough day of especially when multiple eggs. But felt fine the next day.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> FutureBabyG said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else feel like they did a complete abdominal workout the day after iui? I feel like I have been put through the ringer and my whole body is tense.
> 
> I felt rough day of especially when multiple eggs. But felt fine the next day.Click to expand...

I agree. Day of was the worst but with multiple follies I was tender for a week. 

You all make me want puppies! I want a dog but dh says no, maybe when kids are older. 

In happy news my BFF had her second baby, this time a boy. I'm so happy for her. She had a mc before number 1. Come on ladies let's get those bfps rolling!


----------



## beaglemom

I took a test today...neg. I was going to wait but I had this weird dull ache on my right side. Also no brown spotting which I typically get sometimes up to a week before af.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thank you beaglemom and babywhisperer. I appreciate the input. It helps put my mind at ease a little. 

Beaglemom sorry to hear about your negative this morning. I have read on here that women get negatives the day before their af but then turn around and get faint positives a couple days later. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## kjg123

been a couple weeks since checking in...tried to keep busy during the 2ww!

beagle- so sorry for the bfn, i feel your pain. 

i was 11dpiui yesterday and got a bfn. stopped the crinone. not sure what our next steps are as that was our third medicated/iui cycle :( will post again if anything changes but i promised myself i wouldnt check again unless AF is late (usually 15-16 dpiui). 

hope everyone else is well!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Ok pretty sure discomfort is actually from walking and not the iui. We walked down a pier a couple times and then got on a boat. I had a hard time getting up. Ekk. Will take it easy tomorrow. Thank you ladies.


----------



## beaglemom

FutureBabyG said:


> Ok pretty sure discomfort is actually from walking and not the iui. We walked down a pier a couple times and then got on a boat. I had a hard time getting up. Ekk. Will take it easy tomorrow. Thank you ladies.

My last 2 IUIs had multiple eggs. I took the day off for relaxtion, but ended up needing it...I was on the couch all day. The next one I stayed out with my husband as long as possible...but spent the evening on the couch. It almost felt like every step made my insides jiggle around.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Thanks beaglemom. Definitely think we have been over doing it on vacation. 

Funny story: yesterday I text my mom a picture of us on vacation. I thought I could copy and paste it into a text for my dad. Well trying to do so I ended up sending him a forum post about our iui. This is what it said Haha I just had my iui today post wash was 22 mil 88% progressive motility. Wow... your dh had super sperm then. My dh had 325 mil on the seman analysis but really poor motility. I guess we will see. Since I triggered I will have to wait until September 25 to test. So far!!!! Grrr. My parents didn't know we were actually trying. I guess now they do and that we are using some assistance. One way to tell them I suppose. :(


----------



## Ltruns33

Catch up time! 
Ok, first let me say I have been on a week(ish) unintentional break because work got so busy and because I got bad news friday at work and didn't really have time to process it between travelling to a football game with my team, and a xc meet the next day. I found out on friday that despite the best follicles, great endo lining, a perfectly timed IUI, great sperm (105 million post wash) and great tww progesterone support+ no running .. our 2nd IUI still failed. There are no words for me still. It hit me SO hard. sooo hard. Its taken me a week to really process it. I felt like it was a miracle IUI anyways, like a sign from God that there was hope. We barely had time to do the IUI but got it done the Saturday before school. I saw a RAINBOW on my way into the IUI and it was a year to the date from our miscarriage (I'm not one for signs, but a RAINBOW?!).. I just felt like if we are ever going to have good chances that was it. SO here's the bad first. I feel angry, empty, broken, ripped up, hopeless and cheated. I feel like God has tricked us, hurt us, and abandoned us. Any time of the day I am not overcome by the feeling of emptiness is when I am faking it, or surpressing it. I feel like it's never going to happen. I feel like we are destined to be childless. We do not want to adopt after seeing all the issues kids in our schools with crappy parents and teen moms face, we are not interested in that. I just feel like my uterus should be ripped out because it's worthless no matter how healthy the tests say it is. There's a lot more ugliness and hurt in my heart but I don't want it to scare y'all. haha. 

So here's the good(ish). My doctor called me after hours, on his own time on Friday night. I know everyone in the clinic was sad for me. I know they thought I had good chances and I feel like I am blessed to have nurses and doctors who are upset to give me bad news. He basically said he looked over my past two iui's and the cancelled one and all my bloodwork from my past two annuals AND my hubbys four semen analysises/urologist reports. We are unexplained. No PCOS. NO ovarian reserve issues. No poor quality sperm. Every IUI has had more than one follicle, great endometrium lining and over 100 million sperm. Nothing adds up to us not being pregnant. He called to tell me that he encourages patients with unexplained to try 3 IUIs but that if we wanted to move onto IVF he understands. I am meeting with him on the 23rd. We are cleansing from fertility stuff this month. I am grieving this month. I am running a half marathon this month. I am trying to realize the reality of a childless life this month. The roller coaster of fertility treatments has broken my spirit.

I am not going to leave this post even though we have no "next step" planned, because I look forward to all the good that y'all have to offer. I am sorry SAKS left, but I have not felt any cattiness or cliqueishness. I am sorry I haven't had any advice or anything to give anyone, but I am barely keeping my head above water with work, and emotionally too. One day I hope to be stronger and not be so needy to y'all and to those in my life. I am encouraged by all of your journeys, and happy for your success *Byrnchild* I wish you a very healthy pregnancy! 


To those that have or will move onto IVF I hope to be there one day. I will be talking to my doctor about if we even have a point of doing IVF in the future. I can't fathom right now why I would want to try something so much more invasive, expensive and time consuming when nothing else has worked and we've almost been trying for 3 years. It doesn't seem to be a good choice because I feel like we'd do it, and then our good old odds would be against us. I just know it wouldn't work and I'd be devastated again. I'm not usually this negative, I promise. In real life I'm a strong leader and head coach of 150 student athletes and I love them dearly and passionately push them to excellence. I am a extrovert who loves doing things for people and a person of strong faith. I say that just to say I promise I am not a downer. I just had to get all the sadness and negativity off my chest. I felt like after my last IUI failed I might as well have been told I can't ever have kids. So I needed to process that and hopefully move on now. Whew. 

I will catch up with more of you soon! WElcome to the newbies and I hope I didn't scare anyone away!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Ltruns33-:hugs: hun. I think anyone whose been on a lttc journey can understand your frustration and being overwhelmed. Fertility treatments are very draining both mentally and physically, I think mainly because are odds are increased and naturally we put more faith that it will work. Enjoy your month off and marathon and hopefully the mental/physical break from treatments will give you the space you need from it all to keep pushing further. GL on your doc visit later this month and I pray that the brokenness in you spirit you are feeling right now will be healed.


----------



## Ltruns33

Thank you! Good luck to you as well this cycle!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Good morning everyone a bit of an emotional morning for me first off I can feel af will be showing at some point today. DH also had to do culture today to confirm no bacteria b4 our iui session. For the first time he shared with me how difficult it is to do these test semen analysis, culture etc he has tears in his eyes and of course I broke down when I saw this because he always tries to be strong for me and he never expressed his feelings like this. OMG ttc is so easy for some while others such as my cousin who I went out to lunch with this weekend shares that she was not even trying and got pregnant. I wanted to just scream out that well I have been trying nearly 4 years and still nothing so please stop bragging. This journey can be oh so hard and the various treatments, meds, tests difficult to go through. I will remain encouraged that when I am holding my little one in my arms our tears, multiple doctor visits, and tests will all be worth it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I took a test today...neg. I was going to wait but I had this weird dull ache on my right side. Also no brown spotting which I typically get sometimes up to a week before af.

There is still time. If it turns out to be a bfn maybe we can be IVF buddies :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

Lt Runs - I am so sorry the IUI did not work. It is hard to feel like time after time all we do is fail. I am doing one cycle medicated no IUI...just because insurance will pay & I have leftover meds. Then the next cycle will be IVF. I think through all this it is very important to find outlets for your anger, frustration, & stress. Try to engulf yourself in something positive...I personally find great relief & peace just being with my husband. As unrealistic & annoying as it may sound, do not give up hope. IVF is an amazing option. The odds are about 50-70% depending on the process you decide. I used to be so afraid of it. But now I am embracing it. I will be a mother one day...no doubt. And you will, too. I highly suggest doing some research in to IVF. Find some articles online, go through som IVF threads, get some books from the library. It made me feel so much better after doing my own research. Def talk to your dr about it. Get the info from them & the price list. Take that home & take some time to really let it all sink in. Get educated. I promise you, it will make you start to feel so much better about the process.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> I took a test today...neg. I was going to wait but I had this weird dull ache on my right side. Also no brown spotting which I typically get sometimes up to a week before af.
> 
> There is still time. If it turns out to be a bfn maybe we can be IVF buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe so...I started to spot yesterday. I have a feeling it will be coming today...I do not feel any major symptoms or cramping...but I think maybe all these months of meds has made my cycle a bit off. I am hoping my October cycle will begin my IVF journey.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Catch up time!
> Ok, first let me say I have been on a week(ish) unintentional break because work got so busy and because I got bad news friday at work and didn't really have time to process it between travelling to a football game with my team, and a xc meet the next day. I found out on friday that despite the best follicles, great endo lining, a perfectly timed IUI, great sperm (105 million post wash) and great tww progesterone support+ no running .. our 2nd IUI still failed. There are no words for me still. It hit me SO hard. sooo hard. Its taken me a week to really process it. I felt like it was a miracle IUI anyways, like a sign from God that there was hope. We barely had time to do the IUI but got it done the Saturday before school. I saw a RAINBOW on my way into the IUI and it was a year to the date from our miscarriage (I'm not one for signs, but a RAINBOW?!).. I just felt like if we are ever going to have good chances that was it. SO here's the bad first. I feel angry, empty, broken, ripped up, hopeless and cheated. I feel like God has tricked us, hurt us, and abandoned us. Any time of the day I am not overcome by the feeling of emptiness is when I am faking it, or surpressing it. I feel like it's never going to happen. I feel like we are destined to be childless. We do not want to adopt after seeing all the issues kids in our schools with crappy parents and teen moms face, we are not interested in that. I just feel like my uterus should be ripped out because it's worthless no matter how healthy the tests say it is. There's a lot more ugliness and hurt in my heart but I don't want it to scare y'all. haha.
> 
> So here's the good(ish). My doctor called me after hours, on his own time on Friday night. I know everyone in the clinic was sad for me. I know they thought I had good chances and I feel like I am blessed to have nurses and doctors who are upset to give me bad news. He basically said he looked over my past two iui's and the cancelled one and all my bloodwork from my past two annuals AND my hubbys four semen analysises/urologist reports. We are unexplained. No PCOS. NO ovarian reserve issues. No poor quality sperm. Every IUI has had more than one follicle, great endometrium lining and over 100 million sperm. Nothing adds up to us not being pregnant. He called to tell me that he encourages patients with unexplained to try 3 IUIs but that if we wanted to move onto IVF he understands. I am meeting with him on the 23rd. We are cleansing from fertility stuff this month. I am grieving this month. I am running a half marathon this month. I am trying to realize the reality of a childless life this month. The roller coaster of fertility treatments has broken my spirit.
> 
> I am not going to leave this post even though we have no "next step" planned, because I look forward to all the good that y'all have to offer. I am sorry SAKS left, but I have not felt any cattiness or cliqueishness. I am sorry I haven't had any advice or anything to give anyone, but I am barely keeping my head above water with work, and emotionally too. One day I hope to be stronger and not be so needy to y'all and to those in my life. I am encouraged by all of your journeys, and happy for your success *Byrnchild* I wish you a very healthy pregnancy!
> 
> 
> To those that have or will move onto IVF I hope to be there one day. I will be talking to my doctor about if we even have a point of doing IVF in the future. I can't fathom right now why I would want to try something so much more invasive, expensive and time consuming when nothing else has worked and we've almost been trying for 3 years. It doesn't seem to be a good choice because I feel like we'd do it, and then our good old odds would be against us. I just know it wouldn't work and I'd be devastated again. I'm not usually this negative, I promise. In real life I'm a strong leader and head coach of 150 student athletes and I love them dearly and passionately push them to excellence. I am a extrovert who loves doing things for people and a person of strong faith. I say that just to say I promise I am not a downer. I just had to get all the sadness and negativity off my chest. I felt like after my last IUI failed I might as well have been told I can't ever have kids. So I needed to process that and hopefully move on now. Whew.
> 
> I will catch up with more of you soon! WElcome to the newbies and I hope I didn't scare anyone away!

I am so sorry you feel this way, but can totally empathize. In a normal unmedicated cycle we can be disappointed, but taking the time, tests, and talking about it can really place a lot of anticipation and hope. The added hormones just amplify all of our emotions. You have every right to grieve, to be sad, angry, frustrated and to take your time. That in itself is a cleansing. Come to terms with your experience and make your next decision after you have had time to process it all. I feel your pain and hope you know you are not alone. 

The great thing about IVF is the increased chances we have. My Dr said it is 2-3 times more successful. They can control a lot more, and see up close what they are working with. If it's egg quality they can chose the best. We have decided if this cycle doesn't work we will be doing IVF. I am nervous if we spend all that money and it doesn't work I will feel hopeless, but you never know what life has in store for you. Sometimes things don't happen when we want, but they do happen eventually. I truly think stress has a large part in this, and your schedule is very busy with a lot of commitments. I pray you and everyone on here gets their bfp soon. In the meantime know I am thinking of you.

Saks, if by any chance you are still reading this thread, I hope you are well. Hopefully you were just more sensitive while going thru this becasue I have not seen any of the behavior you mentioned. But your feelings are your feelings, I just hope you know nothing is intentional on this thread to be catty. 

Afm, not much to report, have noon appt for u/s and b/w. I hope those follies are growing and I haven't surged bc he gave me off Sat & Sun from coming in and lowered my dose to 75. I am exhausted today. We had people over Sat and I shopped, cleaned, prepped, cooked and yesterday drove to NJ for my SIL's baby shower. When I saw her I immediately welled up with tears. I am going to be an Aunt for the 1st time and I couldn't be happier for them. It was 5hrs of driving yesterday and we brought the baby.....and of course he had a blowout all the way up to his ribs. What a mess! Thankfully I brought another outfit. Of course this never happens but on a 3hr car ride and away from home. Poor guy.

Thinking of all you ladies. Come on BFPs!!!


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - I am so sorry that you are going through this. What a heartbreak to have such a perfect seeming cycle and then it not working. It is absolutely understandable to need to be angry, grieve, cry, etc. over this. This journey that we all are on is such a difficult one and I just pray that your break with be just what you need and you can come back with some hope and will eventually see that BFP. I'm so glad you'll be sticking around because I too am so glad we have such a supportive group here.

Praying - I'm sorry that your hubby is having a rough time too. It is so hard to see our spouses suffer through this as well. Hopefully AF is not on her way for you. And I agree, it seems some people just pop out babies. I have a family member who has six kids now and she doesn't even watch over any of them when we're together for holidays. They all run wild and get into stuff and it seems like why can people who don't even care have kids so easily and those of us that want them so badly have such trouble having them.

Beaglemom - I'm so hoping your non IUI cycle works for you. Wouldn't that be such a great surprise. If not, it seems like you have done some great research around IVF. It gives me hope if we end up on that route again.

Babywhisperer - It always seems that the worst happens with kids when you're away from home. My daughter got sick for the first time while we were away and out at a restaurant. She threw up all over herself and I had to try and clean her the best I could in the bathroom. Thank goodness for a change of clothes! Hoping this cycle goes well for you too!

AFM - I'm finishing up my clomid tonight and go in for my follicle check on Thursday. I'm guessing not much will be happening yet since my follicles are slow to grow. I don't know why I worry so much but after having a cancelled cycle and then a negative and knowing we only have 2 more chances with the same donor, I'm panicking a little. I also have a ton of added stress from this house mess from the broken sewage pipe. They're digging up our yard today to replace the pipe and they dug 10 feet down and still can't find it. Now they're going to have to rip up the sidewalk too. Can't catch a break it seems.

Hopefully we'll all get some good news soon. It sounds like we need it!!


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> Lt Runs - I am so sorry the IUI did not work. It is hard to feel like time after time all we do is fail. I am doing one cycle medicated no IUI...just because insurance will pay & I have leftover meds. Then the next cycle will be IVF. I think through all this it is very important to find outlets for your anger, frustration, & stress. Try to engulf yourself in something positive...I personally find great relief & peace just being with my husband. As unrealistic & annoying as it may sound, do not give up hope. IVF is an amazing option. The odds are about 50-70% depending on the process you decide. I used to be so afraid of it. But now I am embracing it. I will be a mother one day...no doubt. And you will, too. I highly suggest doing some research in to IVF. Find some articles online, go through som IVF threads, get some books from the library. It made me feel so much better after doing my own research. Def talk to your dr about it. Get the info from them & the price list. Take that home & take some time to really let it all sink in. Get educated. I promise you, it will make you start to feel so much better about the process.

Thank you for the reassurance about IVF. I think you are right, it takes soe sinking in.. you just never think when you start, Oh, I'll probably need to do IVF to have kids. :) Thanks again for the insight!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Quick update. Tons of ewcm and I am supposed to trigger tonight. I have 3 follies all 17-17.5. Estradiol was 511 and LH2. IUI is Wed. We will bd tonight I've never had so much ewcm in my life. I asked if the follies were too sma she said they want to see at least 16 before they trigger. Does this seem too small for mature eggs?

Starting to cramp a little and I'm officially the horniest human being on earth. Hello hormones!!! How does the estradiol look to you ladies?


----------



## beaglemom

All good signs for perfect baby making timing.

My follicles were around 17-18 when I was told to trigger...sounds like good numbers to me.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> All good signs for perfect baby making timing.
> 
> My follicles were around 17-18 when I was told to trigger...sounds like good numbers to me.

I wonder why this cycle all the ewcm. It's unusual for me. 

Crossing fingers but not expecting much.


----------



## raelynn

Estradiol numbers sound good too - babywhisperer! Mine was at 300-something with just 2 follicles right before I ovulated.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Estradiol numbers sound good too - babywhisperer! Mine was at 300-something with just 2 follicles right before I ovulated.

Good morning ladies. I triggered, we bd, and I went to sleep and slept very hard. I'm a little achy on my right where I have 2 follies this time. Dh goes for his part at 8:30 tomorrow and he wants to go to Bikram tonight. He was so dehydrated last night it took a while to um, get things going to bd :blush:

I told him he shouldn't be dehydrated the night before IUI, do you ladies agree? Or am I being silly?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Estradiol numbers sound good too - babywhisperer! Mine was at 300-something with just 2 follicles right before I ovulated.
> 
> Good morning ladies. I triggered, we bd, and I went to sleep and slept very hard. I'm a little achy on my right where I have 2 follies this time. Dh goes for his part at 8:30 tomorrow and he wants to go to Bikram tonight. He was so dehydrated last night it took a while to um, get things going to bd :blush:
> 
> I told him he shouldn't be dehydrated the night before IUI, do you ladies agree? Or am I being silly?Click to expand...

Not sure about the dehydration before IUI but I wanted to just wish you GL on your cycle and hope to be reading your bfp within the next few weeks :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

prayingforno1 said:


> babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> estradiol numbers sound good too - babywhisperer! Mine was at 300-something with just 2 follicles right before i ovulated.
> 
> good morning ladies. I triggered, we bd, and i went to sleep and slept very hard. I'm a little achy on my right where i have 2 follies this time. Dh goes for his part at 8:30 tomorrow and he wants to go to bikram tonight. He was so dehydrated last night it took a while to um, get things going to bd :blush:
> 
> I told him he shouldn't be dehydrated the night before iui, do you ladies agree? Or am i being silly?Click to expand...
> 
> not sure about the dehydration before iui but i wanted to just wish you gl on your cycle and hope to be reading your bfp within the next few weeks :)Click to expand...

thanks lady. Crossing fingers


----------



## Prayingforno1

GM all decided to stay home today and relax instead of going into work, I've been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately. No AF yet but I swear from Friday I keep feeling like she's right there! Took HPT Sunday (11dpo) BFN so I know I'm out this month.I wish she would just come so I can start my 2nd attempt at IUI #1. Hope everyone has a good day and waiting patiently for some more BFP announcements from you all!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> GM all decided to stay home today and relax instead of going into work, I've been feeling a bit overwhelmed lately. No AF yet but I swear from Friday I keep feeling like she's right there! Took HPT Sunday (11dpo) BFN so I know I'm out this month.I wish she would just come so I can start my 2nd attempt at IUI #1. Hope everyone has a good day and waiting patiently for some more BFP announcements from you all!

You're not out until the witch shows! Come on kick start the BFPs!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks babywhisperer i still have a glimmer of hope :)


----------



## beaglemom

He DEF needs to be hydrated!!! It is actually a good thing to increase fluid intake overall I have heard.

So another neg for me today & the spotting is more red...so def coming. Hopefully full on tonight so I can do my u/s tomorrow. I am in class for work in the are of my dr. So would be nice not to have to travel back again this week.

Also I got confirmation my grant app was received...SO RELIEVED!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> He DEF needs to be hydrated!!! It is actually a good thing to increase fluid intake overall I have heard.
> 
> So another neg for me today & the spotting is more red...so def coming. Hopefully full on tonight so I can do my u/s tomorrow. I am in class for work in the are of my dr. So would be nice not to have to travel back again this week.
> 
> Also I got confirmation my grant app was received...SO RELIEVED!!!

Sorry if it is af coming. But how awesome about the grant! What is next for that? Is it a long wait?


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> He DEF needs to be hydrated!!! It is actually a good thing to increase fluid intake overall I have heard.
> 
> So another neg for me today & the spotting is more red...so def coming. Hopefully full on tonight so I can do my u/s tomorrow. I am in class for work in the are of my dr. So would be nice not to have to travel back again this week.
> 
> Also I got confirmation my grant app was received...SO RELIEVED!!!
> 
> Sorry if it is af coming. But how awesome about the grant! What is next for that? Is it a long wait?Click to expand...

The website says decisions on Oct 1. So we will see.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> He DEF needs to be hydrated!!! It is actually a good thing to increase fluid intake overall I have heard.
> 
> So another neg for me today & the spotting is more red...so def coming. Hopefully full on tonight so I can do my u/s tomorrow. I am in class for work in the are of my dr. So would be nice not to have to travel back again this week.
> 
> Also I got confirmation my grant app was received...SO RELIEVED!!!
> 
> Sorry if it is af coming. But how awesome about the grant! What is next for that? Is it a long wait?Click to expand...
> 
> The website says decisions on Oct 1. So we will see.Click to expand...

I will be crossing fingers for you. Is it just the state of NC? It would definitely help lift the stress and pressure for sure. I hope you get it.


----------



## Byrnhild

Babywhisperer, good luck!!!! Fingers crossed here. BTW, I fall in love with your baby every single time I see the picture. He's BEAUTIFUL!!

Praying, I'm still hoping you get your BFP this cycle and I wish you the very best very soon.

Beaglemom, sorry about af showing... Fingers crossed for next cycle! Stay strong!

Ladies, lots of baby dust to you all, hope everything goes well!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

It is based in NC...but anyone can apply. I think the only stipulation is your dr being approved by them. And my office actually donates to them & work with them.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thank you Byrn how have you been doing?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Babywhisperer, good luck!!!! Fingers crossed here. BTW, I fall in love with your baby every single time I see the picture. He's BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Praying, I'm still hoping you get your BFP this cycle and I wish you the very best very soon.
> 
> Beaglemom, sorry about af showing... Fingers crossed for next cycle! Stay strong!
> 
> Ladies, lots of baby dust to you all, hope everything goes well!!!!

Thank you, how's the 1st tri going?

I should update the photo. He's a teething, drooling boy but still my miracle. Is hoping for another baby greedy? I hope you all don't resent me wanting another.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Babywhisperer said:


> Byrnhild said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer, good luck!!!! Fingers crossed here. BTW, I fall in love with your baby every single time I see the picture. He's BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Praying, I'm still hoping you get your BFP this cycle and I wish you the very best very soon.
> 
> Beaglemom, sorry about af showing... Fingers crossed for next cycle! Stay strong!
> 
> Ladies, lots of baby dust to you all, hope everything goes well!!!!
> 
> Thank you, how's the 1st tri going?
> 
> I should update the photo. He's a teething, drooling boy but still my miracle. Is hoping for another baby greedy? I hope you all don't resent me wanting another.Click to expand...

 How could we resent you. We all just want to expand and build on our family.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer we are all in the same boat trying to expand our families you already having a little one has nothing to do with the journey we all share in common. No resentment here hun :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks Prayingfor and Futurebaby. I count my blessings and I am grateful, I just know it can be really hard when someone wants 2 loaves of bread when they already have 1. I have friends with 3 and 4 kids, I wonder how they do it. I work full time and commute 2hrs a day but I'd gladly keep putting myself last to raise a family. I would have more if money were not an issue. I pray for all of us, every day.


----------



## Prayingforno1

So while I was home today I found a clear blue digital HPT and of course tested result=Not Pregnant. AF can you please hurry up I am ready to see you because after this month you will be on vacation for 9 months :)


----------



## raelynn

beaglemom - Yay for the grant application being received! Hopefully you'll be hearing some good news from them soon!

babywhisperer - I'm in the same situation since I already have a little one too. I try to be sensitive about it too since I know I am blessed but I always dreamed of having 2 and I know she would do great with a sibling.

Praying - Sorry you're still getting negatives! I'm ready for a 9 month AF vacation too!

Bryrnhild - Hoping your pregnancy is going great!


----------



## Ltruns33

Babywhisperer said:


> Ltruns33 said:
> 
> 
> Catch up time!
> Ok, first let me say I have been on a week(ish) unintentional break because work got so busy and because I got bad news friday at work and didn't really have time to process it between travelling to a football game with my team, and a xc meet the next day. I found out on friday that despite the best follicles, great endo lining, a perfectly timed IUI, great sperm (105 million post wash) and great tww progesterone support+ no running .. our 2nd IUI still failed. There are no words for me still. It hit me SO hard. sooo hard. Its taken me a week to really process it. I felt like it was a miracle IUI anyways, like a sign from God that there was hope. We barely had time to do the IUI but got it done the Saturday before school. I saw a RAINBOW on my way into the IUI and it was a year to the date from our miscarriage (I'm not one for signs, but a RAINBOW?!).. I just felt like if we are ever going to have good chances that was it. SO here's the bad first. I feel angry, empty, broken, ripped up, hopeless and cheated. I feel like God has tricked us, hurt us, and abandoned us. Any time of the day I am not overcome by the feeling of emptiness is when I am faking it, or surpressing it. I feel like it's never going to happen. I feel like we are destined to be childless. We do not want to adopt after seeing all the issues kids in our schools with crappy parents and teen moms face, we are not interested in that. I just feel like my uterus should be ripped out because it's worthless no matter how healthy the tests say it is. There's a lot more ugliness and hurt in my heart but I don't want it to scare y'all. haha.
> 
> So here's the good(ish). My doctor called me after hours, on his own time on Friday night. I know everyone in the clinic was sad for me. I know they thought I had good chances and I feel like I am blessed to have nurses and doctors who are upset to give me bad news. He basically said he looked over my past two iui's and the cancelled one and all my bloodwork from my past two annuals AND my hubbys four semen analysises/urologist reports. We are unexplained. No PCOS. NO ovarian reserve issues. No poor quality sperm. Every IUI has had more than one follicle, great endometrium lining and over 100 million sperm. Nothing adds up to us not being pregnant. He called to tell me that he encourages patients with unexplained to try 3 IUIs but that if we wanted to move onto IVF he understands. I am meeting with him on the 23rd. We are cleansing from fertility stuff this month. I am grieving this month. I am running a half marathon this month. I am trying to realize the reality of a childless life this month. The roller coaster of fertility treatments has broken my spirit.
> 
> I am not going to leave this post even though we have no "next step" planned, because I look forward to all the good that y'all have to offer. I am sorry SAKS left, but I have not felt any cattiness or cliqueishness. I am sorry I haven't had any advice or anything to give anyone, but I am barely keeping my head above water with work, and emotionally too. One day I hope to be stronger and not be so needy to y'all and to those in my life. I am encouraged by all of your journeys, and happy for your success *Byrnchild* I wish you a very healthy pregnancy!
> 
> 
> To those that have or will move onto IVF I hope to be there one day. I will be talking to my doctor about if we even have a point of doing IVF in the future. I can't fathom right now why I would want to try something so much more invasive, expensive and time consuming when nothing else has worked and we've almost been trying for 3 years. It doesn't seem to be a good choice because I feel like we'd do it, and then our good old odds would be against us. I just know it wouldn't work and I'd be devastated again. I'm not usually this negative, I promise. In real life I'm a strong leader and head coach of 150 student athletes and I love them dearly and passionately push them to excellence. I am a extrovert who loves doing things for people and a person of strong faith. I say that just to say I promise I am not a downer. I just had to get all the sadness and negativity off my chest. I felt like after my last IUI failed I might as well have been told I can't ever have kids. So I needed to process that and hopefully move on now. Whew.
> 
> I will catch up with more of you soon! WElcome to the newbies and I hope I didn't scare anyone away!
> 
> I am so sorry you feel this way, but can totally empathize. In a normal unmedicated cycle we can be disappointed, but taking the time, tests, and talking about it can really place a lot of anticipation and hope. The added hormones just amplify all of our emotions. You have every right to grieve, to be sad, angry, frustrated and to take your time. That in itself is a cleansing. Come to terms with your experience and make your next decision after you have had time to process it all. I feel your pain and hope you know you are not alone.
> 
> The great thing about IVF is the increased chances we have. My Dr said it is 2-3 times more successful. They can control a lot more, and see up close what they are working with. If it's egg quality they can chose the best. We have decided if this cycle doesn't work we will be doing IVF. I am nervous if we spend all that money and it doesn't work I will feel hopeless, but you never know what life has in store for you. Sometimes things don't happen when we want, but they do happen eventually. I truly think stress has a large part in this, and your schedule is very busy with a lot of commitments. I pray you and everyone on here gets their bfp soon. In the meantime know I am thinking of you.
> 
> Saks, if by any chance you are still reading this thread, I hope you are well. Hopefully you were just more sensitive while going thru this becasue I have not seen any of the behavior you mentioned. But your feelings are your feelings, I just hope you know nothing is intentional on this thread to be catty.
> 
> Afm, not much to report, have noon appt for u/s and b/w. I hope those follies are growing and I haven't surged bc he gave me off Sat & Sun from coming in and lowered my dose to 75. I am exhausted today. We had people over Sat and I shopped, cleaned, prepped, cooked and yesterday drove to NJ for my SIL's baby shower. When I saw her I immediately welled up with tears. I am going to be an Aunt for the 1st time and I couldn't be happier for them. It was 5hrs of driving yesterday and we brought the baby.....and of course he had a blowout all the way up to his ribs. What a mess! Thankfully I brought another outfit. Of course this never happens but on a 3hr car ride and away from home. Poor guy.
> 
> Thinking of all you ladies. Come on BFPs!!!Click to expand...




raelynn said:


> Ltruns - I am so sorry that you are going through this. What a heartbreak to have such a perfect seeming cycle and then it not working. It is absolutely understandable to need to be angry, grieve, cry, etc. over this. This journey that we all are on is such a difficult one and I just pray that your break with be just what you need and you can come back with some hope and will eventually see that BFP. I'm so glad you'll be sticking around because I too am so glad we have such a supportive group here.
> 
> Praying - I'm sorry that your hubby is having a rough time too. It is so hard to see our spouses suffer through this as well. Hopefully AF is not on her way for you. And I agree, it seems some people just pop out babies. I have a family member who has six kids now and she doesn't even watch over any of them when we're together for holidays. They all run wild and get into stuff and it seems like why can people who don't even care have kids so easily and those of us that want them so badly have such trouble having them.
> 
> Beaglemom - I'm so hoping your non IUI cycle works for you. Wouldn't that be such a great surprise. If not, it seems like you have done some great research around IVF. It gives me hope if we end up on that route again.
> 
> Babywhisperer - It always seems that the worst happens with kids when you're away from home. My daughter got sick for the first time while we were away and out at a restaurant. She threw up all over herself and I had to try and clean her the best I could in the bathroom. Thank goodness for a change of clothes! Hoping this cycle goes well for you too!
> 
> AFM - I'm finishing up my clomid tonight and go in for my follicle check on Thursday. I'm guessing not much will be happening yet since my follicles are slow to grow. I don't know why I worry so much but after having a cancelled cycle and then a negative and knowing we only have 2 more chances with the same donor, I'm panicking a little. I also have a ton of added stress from this house mess from the broken sewage pipe. They're digging up our yard today to replace the pipe and they dug 10 feet down and still can't find it. Now they're going to have to rip up the sidewalk too. Can't catch a break it seems.
> 
> Hopefully we'll all get some good news soon. It sounds like we need it!!




beaglemom said:


> Lt Runs - I am so sorry the IUI did not work. It is hard to feel like time after time all we do is fail. I am doing one cycle medicated no IUI...just because insurance will pay & I have leftover meds. Then the next cycle will be IVF. I think through all this it is very important to find outlets for your anger, frustration, & stress. Try to engulf yourself in something positive...I personally find great relief & peace just being with my husband. As unrealistic & annoying as it may sound, do not give up hope. IVF is an amazing option. The odds are about 50-70% depending on the process you decide. I used to be so afraid of it. But now I am embracing it. I will be a mother one day...no doubt. And you will, too. I highly suggest doing some research in to IVF. Find some articles online, go through som IVF threads, get some books from the library. It made me feel so much better after doing my own research. Def talk to your dr about it. Get the info from them & the price list. Take that home & take some time to really let it all sink in. Get educated. I promise you, it will make you start to feel so much better about the process.


Thanks for the encouragement about IVF, lttc, and everything. I feel a lot better having vented, been angry for a week or so, etc. My schedule at work is busy, but no where near how busy it used to be- wayyy less stress. 

Praying I am sorry your hubby had a hard time the other day.. but how good it is that he lets it out! My hubby only lets stuff like that out when I push for it, I have to drag it out. SOmetimes I feel bad for him having to be around me when I am sad and I never get to return the favor! I read an article over the impact of infertility on men the other day. It's hard on them, so hard bc they don't have as many outlets as we do. 

Raelynn/Babywhisperer I don't think y'allshould feel bad or guilty wanting another one. A while back I didn't understand the emotions of secondary infertility being the same as never having conceived- and maybe they aren't identical- but now I do.. half our greif is having a problem that can't be fixed. I think that is half the frustration of fertility treatments. Also, you want another baby to be a part of your family, so don't ever feel bad about that! 

Beagle- congrats on your grant! How'd you hear about it? I'll be praying for you as october arrives! 

JCM- do you do retrieval soon? Or did I miss that?


Everyone else- good luck and praying for you all wherever you are at in your journey! 

Praying for no 1- When is AF due?


----------



## beaglemom

I just ran across it using google. Lots of grants out there.


----------



## kjg123

babywhisp - fx'd for you!!! numbers sound great! really waiting for some GOOD news on this thread!!

ltruns - thanks for sharing your story. really struck me hard and resonated with me as well. i myself just finished a third unsuccessful IUI (though i seem to have issues with uterine lining). my doc wants to try one more before moving to IVF. i was shocked when she presented the idea of IVF but she seemed to believe that it has the highest success with the most control (and lower risk of multiples than injectables/upping dosages). still trying to get my head around the idea but it helps hearing everyone's perspectives. 

beagle - fx'd for this next cycle! so hopeful for you!! it'll be my last too before a few months of a break and considering IVF. we are doing letrozole 5mg day 4-8 and adding estrace for lining issues. im cd2 today.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Ltruns33-I normally have a 30 day cycle but due to meds this month I O'd earlier so expect a 28 day cycle ie-thinking she'll show tomorrow although I've been having that af feeling (no cramps just that feeling) since Friday. When DH showed his emotions the other day it was one of the few times he's gotten like that during this journey. I think because we have a male factor issue he blames himself alot but I am confident this journey will only make our relationship stronger.


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies...quick update before my class starts...


I don't know if I should be excited or royally PISSED. Since I hate to have false hope, I am going with pissed at the moment. No AF. And when I say that I mean no spotting, completely dry! So frustrating! So if she shows I will have to make another drive to this town for a baseline. Even if it shows this morning some time, my dr stops u/s at 11:30 & my lunch break is not until at least 12 & it is a 20 minute drive there. Ugh. I forgot to test this AM. I will try again tomorrow. I was in class yesterday & felt so bad I went ahead & took some tylenol. On my way home I got these fierce pinching cramps so bad I was hunched over. They were short but intense. So I just KNEW I would see red when I got home. Nothing. Used a tampon in case & nothing on it before bed. Same thing when I woke up this morning. I can hope a pos shows up late...but I feel like it is just my body screwing with me.


----------



## FutureBabyG

beaglemom said:


> Ladies...quick update before my class starts...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should be excited or royally PISSED. Since I hate to have false hope, I am going with pissed at the moment. No AF. And when I say that I mean no spotting, completely dry! So frustrating! So if she shows I will have to make another drive to this town for a baseline. Even if it shows this morning some time, my dr stops u/s at 11:30 & my lunch break is not until at least 12 & it is a 20 minute drive there. Ugh. I forgot to test this AM. I will try again tomorrow. I was in class yesterday & felt so bad I went ahead & took some tylenol. On my way home I got these fierce pinching cramps so bad I was hunched over. They were short but intense. So I just KNEW I would see red when I got home. Nothing. Used a tampon in case & nothing on it before bed. Same thing when I woke up this morning. I can hope a pos shows up late...but I feel like it is just my body screwing with me.

Good luck. Lots of baby dust and no af.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Oh beagle that sounds so promising keeping fingers crossed for you for BFP!! Please update us when you do get an opportunity to test.

I am still waiting for AF as well darn witch has been torturing me with her feeling almost a week now but no show thus far. Trying not to think about it as I took test yesterday midday and BFN. Went out and treated myself to a Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte for breakfast today. I love this time of year-delicious calorie filled and comforting yum yum pumpkin flavours. I love absolutely EVERYTHING pumpkin and can't wait for this time of year to indulge.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingfor and Beaglemom this is how I felt before my bfp. I swore the witch was coming but nothing. Come on bfps let's go!!!! This would be wonderful for you ladies. 

Afm I'm done just waiting the 10min. Dh had 91% motility and 48million post wash. Good sample. The PA did the IUI. Her husband is an attorney like my husband. She also has a 9mo old baby boy. My son is 9mos today. Lots of things in com one with her and I have considered going back to school to be a PA so it was cool to talk to her. 

She also agreed that in the time since I got prego my eggs have aged and IVF is what I should be doing if this doesn't work this cycle. She said my RE is an amazing Dr and everyone loves and respects him. He's former military and is such a great man. I trust him and hope this works but feel ok with moving onto IVF if needed. 

Looks like pregnancy test will be Oct 1. Come on swimmers. God speed! Catch that egg.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck...sounds like a great IUI!!!

I can hope for a positive...but I am honestly just trying to stay realistic. My body loves to (excuse me ladies) f*** with me when I least expect it. One cycle I had red bleeding at about 10 dpo...never had red. I have had light pink & brown. Nothing. Nurse said it was probably all the hormones. The odd thing is my normal brown spotting started but has now stopped. I go to the bathroom & it is like it is any other day of my cycle...dry & nothing. It is weird. But again...just trying to stay grounded. Class should be over early today, so I will stop by a store & buy a frer. I have cb digital at home & the wondfos.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer-Thank you for the encouragement and I agree we need those BFPs around here. Sounds like your IUI went great and you have a good doc working with you. Praying those swimmers win the race and you start off our October BFPs!

Beagle-LOL at body messing with you because mine is always screwing with my head. Last month I was actually nauseous around time AF was due so I was so sure I would get my BFP. Then what should happen the darn witch showed the next morning. 

If AF doesn't show by Friday I will do another test then and not a day before that!(hopefully I can fight the urge as I have a few tests at home) :haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Good luck...sounds like a great IUI!!!
> 
> I can hope for a positive...but I am honestly just trying to stay realistic. My body loves to (excuse me ladies) f*** with me when I least expect it. One cycle I had red bleeding at about 10 dpo...never had red. I have had light pink & brown. Nothing. Nurse said it was probably all the hormones. The odd thing is my normal brown spotting started but has now stopped. I go to the bathroom & it is like it is any other day of my cycle...dry & nothing. It is weird. But again...just trying to stay grounded. Class should be over early today, so I will stop by a store & buy a frer. I have cb digital at home & the wondfos.

Oh the games our bodies play. I really hope this is it for you. I can't tell you how many times people start to look into IVF and get prego on their own. It's amazing.

Thanks for the encouragement, it went well, I cramped but then again I always do. Saying prayers this works.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Well the witch woke me up this morning so I'm officially on CD1 AGAIN!! Guess I'll call my doc at some point today to set up CD2 scan and bloodwork. Feeling kinda blah yet hopeful that we will have success with our IUI this month. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I'm sure you know on this ttc journey seeing AF can be a bit depressing so I'm praying I don't fall into that slump this month


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Well the witch woke me up this morning so I'm officially on CD1 AGAIN!! Guess I'll call my doc at some point today to set up CD2 scan and bloodwork. Feeling kinda blah yet hopeful that we will have success with our IUI this month. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I'm sure you know on this ttc journey seeing AF can be a bit depressing so I'm praying I don't fall into that slump this month

I'm so sorry hun. Damn that witch. I will keep you in my prayers and don't get discouraged. Each month is another chance at success. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

I am also CD 1.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Beaglemom... I guess that means your hpt is for your pumpkin seed this month then right? It's ready to go. Good luck and sorry about af.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> I am also CD 1.

So sorry hun. Damn that witch. Maybe we are all meant to have October bfps and July babies.


----------



## Byrnhild

Thinking of all of you and hoping you all get your BFPs really soon!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Thinking of all of you and hoping you all get your BFPs really soon!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Prayingforno1

So I call my doc to make an appointment fro CD2 scan and bloodwork and the nurse advises that they need DH to do some bloodwork n further tests so she suggests I pass on IUI this month in case his results aren't good and we have to cancel again. REALLY!!! Dear nurse do you know how long a month feels for a lltcer??? He had to redo a culture on Monday which she claims she doesn't have the results for yet so if it doesn't look good doesn't make sense us wasting a cycle. I understand them wanting us to have the best shot possible but I am so frustrated right now. I was so looking forward to this IUI and it was the only thing saving me from having a mental breakdown when af showed today. Sitting at my desk in tears right now. OMG I just want to scream.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Prayingforno1 said:


> So I call my doc to make an appointment fro CD2 scan and bloodwork and the nurse advises that they need DH to do some bloodwork n further tests so she suggests I pass on IUI this month in case his results aren't good and we have to cancel again. REALLY!!! Dear nurse do you know how long a month feels for a lltcer??? He had to redo a culture on Monday which she claims she doesn't have the results for yet so if it doesn't look good doesn't make sense us wasting a cycle. I understand them wanting us to have the best shot possible but I am so frustrated right now. I was so looking forward to this IUI and it was the only thing saving me from having a mental breakdown when af showed today. Sitting at my desk in tears right now. OMG I just want to scream.

Sorry praying. Cyber hugs. I know it has to be hard on you and dh. I was just thinking in the car that this tww is so much harder and longer than my natural cycles. I believe it is because we have put so much more emotion and thought into it. I feel like it just has to happen. I can only imagine what it would be like if someone told me I had to stop trying to conceive for a month. That's horrible. Can you talk to your doctor and see if you can do an iui round while testing that way you don't ever look back and feel your doctor made you miss a window?


----------



## Byrnhild

Hi, Babywhisperer!

I'm 7 weeks today and I'm having a second u/s next week because, last Monday, we saw two sacs but only one heartbeat. So I'm having mixed emotions, though I understand that may sound selfish here.

Physically, I'm feeling much better! The hormones and ohss have made me gain 13 pounds but I couldn't care less. It's uncomfortable as it's mostly liquid, but I really don't care.

Big hugs to everybody here and lots of luck!


----------



## Byrnhild

Praying, I'm so sorry about that! If it was just a suggestion and you really want to go for it, I'd do it. Big hug to you and good luck on those results!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> So I call my doc to make an appointment fro CD2 scan and bloodwork and the nurse advises that they need DH to do some bloodwork n further tests so she suggests I pass on IUI this month in case his results aren't good and we have to cancel again. REALLY!!! Dear nurse do you know how long a month feels for a lltcer??? He had to redo a culture on Monday which she claims she doesn't have the results for yet so if it doesn't look good doesn't make sense us wasting a cycle. I understand them wanting us to have the best shot possible but I am so frustrated right now. I was so looking forward to this IUI and it was the only thing saving me from having a mental breakdown when af showed today. Sitting at my desk in tears right now. OMG I just want to scream.

So what if his results are not great, what could they do differently? Women have gotten their bfp with 1% morphology. It's your decision but do what you feel is in your gut. If you don't want to lose the month go for it.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Byrnhild said:


> Hi, Babywhisperer!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks today and I'm having a second u/s next week because, last Monday, we saw two sacs but only one heartbeat. So I'm having mixed emotions, though I understand that may sound selfish here.
> 
> Physically, I'm feeling much better! The hormones and ohss have made me gain 13 pounds but I couldn't care less. It's uncomfortable as it's mostly liquid, but I really don't care.
> 
> Big hugs to everybody here and lots of luck!

I hope everything is ok with the ultrasound. I hope you stay feeling good.


----------



## raelynn

Praying - How frustrating! But I'm with the others, go for it if you feel that is what you want. What kind of tests are they waiting for anyway? Unless it is suddenly no sperm, then I don't see why it would need to hold anything up.

Afm - I had my blood and ultrasound done today. Two little follicles on the right - 9 and 10 and another around 9 on the left. They're barely measurable so still no idea how many mature follicles I'll end up with but I would feel much better with multiple follicles this time since the last round didn't work. Hopefully I get 2 good lead ones and we can go ahead and they don't cancel for too many (I don't know what "too many" would be in their minds). I go back Saturday to see how things are going.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thank you everyone for your kind words and apologize if I was a bit emotional in my post but I literally just hung up the phone when I typed that so that was raw emotion. Thank you all for always being so understanding and encouraging. I do want to give it a try as you've all stated it only takes 1 and I would hate to just do nothing for an entire month. I just don't want to do nothing, I want to do any and everything to increase our odds. This is something I want more than anything and the idea of them just saying oh wait a month is not comforting at all. People will never understand this process if they've never been through it themselves. I called the nurse and said we want to go ahead with IUI this month and she is going to speak with doc and get back to me (do you really thinkg she advised me to sit out this month before even speaking to the doc? WTH). I so do not want to share this news with DH he has been in a slump over ttc for the past few days.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Raelynn-Your scan sounds good GL to your visit on Saturday


----------



## Ltruns33

Prayingforno1 said:


> So I call my doc to make an appointment fro CD2 scan and bloodwork and the nurse advises that they need DH to do some bloodwork n further tests so she suggests I pass on IUI this month in case his results aren't good and we have to cancel again. REALLY!!! Dear nurse do you know how long a month feels for a lltcer??? He had to redo a culture on Monday which she claims she doesn't have the results for yet so if it doesn't look good doesn't make sense us wasting a cycle. I understand them wanting us to have the best shot possible but I am so frustrated right now. I was so looking forward to this IUI and it was the only thing saving me from having a mental breakdown when af showed today. Sitting at my desk in tears right now. OMG I just want to scream.

A month feels like forever! I had one cycle cancelled due to a cyst and one cancelled due to my follicles not ever developing well. Ugh! I hope you get this cycle no matter what the docs think. You go with your gut!


----------



## Ltruns33

raelynn said:


> Praying - How frustrating! But I'm with the others, go for it if you feel that is what you want. What kind of tests are they waiting for anyway? Unless it is suddenly no sperm, then I don't see why it would need to hold anything up.
> 
> Afm - I had my blood and ultrasound done today. Two little follicles on the right - 9 and 10 and another around 9 on the left. They're barely measurable so still no idea how many mature follicles I'll end up with but I would feel much better with multiple follicles this time since the last round didn't work. Hopefully I get 2 good lead ones and we can go ahead and they don't cancel for too many (I don't know what "too many" would be in their minds). I go back Saturday to see how things are going.


Good luck!! I know how just making it through each appointment can feel like a victory so here's to the next appointment.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Praying I hope you get some good news today. 

Afm- I got my first negative hpt today after my pregnyl 1000 MG. Hopefully next week I will have positive HPT again. If not it's ok it was my first iui and I will know more for next time and I will be closer to my take home baby.


----------



## beaglemom

FBG - glad the trigger is gone! Mine left my system quickly as well. Much better than being in limbo on 11 dpo.

I had my baselin today...so all clear for my cycle. Medicated with follistim & femara...no IUI...but will use a trigger. I know my chances are low, but I am only doing this to use up the rest of my follistim & make insurance pay.


----------



## Prayingforno1

beaglemom said:


> FBG - glad the trigger is gone! Mine left my system quickly as well. Much better than being in limbo on 11 dpo.
> 
> I had my baselin today...so all clear for my cycle. Medicated with follistim & femara...no IUI...but will use a trigger. I know my chances are low, but I am only doing this to use up the rest of my follistim & make insurance pay.

GL beagle your chances are still higher than a natural unmedicated cycle. If my insurance covered any treatments I would use that up too.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Praying - How frustrating! But I'm with the others, go for it if you feel that is what you want. What kind of tests are they waiting for anyway? Unless it is suddenly no sperm, then I don't see why it would need to hold anything up.
> 
> Afm - I had my blood and ultrasound done today. Two little follicles on the right - 9 and 10 and another around 9 on the left. They're barely measurable so still no idea how many mature follicles I'll end up with but I would feel much better with multiple follicles this time since the last round didn't work. Hopefully I get 2 good lead ones and we can go ahead and they don't cancel for too many (I don't know what "too many" would be in their minds). I go back Saturday to see how things are going.


Sounds great! I had 3 before the trigger 17, 17, and 17.5. I told my acupuncturist and she said that is a better sin for how I am responding, that all 3 were almost equal in size. It gives better chances when there isn't 1 so far ahead. So be happy, all 3 are almost perfectly in line with each other. That could be 3 targets!! Woohoo!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and apologize if I was a bit emotional in my post but I literally just hung up the phone when I typed that so that was raw emotion. Thank you all for always being so understanding and encouraging. I do want to give it a try as you've all stated it only takes 1 and I would hate to just do nothing for an entire month. I just don't want to do nothing, I want to do any and everything to increase our odds. This is something I want more than anything and the idea of them just saying oh wait a month is not comforting at all. People will never understand this process if they've never been through it themselves. I called the nurse and said we want to go ahead with IUI this month and she is going to speak with doc and get back to me (do you really thinkg she advised me to sit out this month before even speaking to the doc? WTH). I so do not want to share this news with DH he has been in a slump over ttc for the past few days.

No need to apologize, we've all been there. Let us know what the Dr says.


----------



## Babywhisperer

FutureBabyG said:


> Praying I hope you get some good news today.
> 
> Afm- I got my first negative hpt today after my pregnyl 1000 MG. Hopefully next week I will have positive HPT again. If not it's ok it was my first iui and I will know more for next time and I will be closer to my take home baby.

Come on bfp on your first iui. I am proof it can happen! Now, maybe 3rd times a charm for baby #2 for me??? Come on catch that eggie!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone so I guess this isn't my month afterall :( Just came from cd2 scan and my lining is far too thick for cd2 and doc needs me to shed it all before going forward with IUI. So tomorrow I start BCP morning and evening for 7 days then stop wait 7 days (AF should arrive) then take BCP for 1 month then give them a call when CD 2. So in a nut shell I am out for the next month from anything ttc related. So many emotions right now but I'm sure you'll can appreciate the disappointment I am feeling right now. Sucking up the tears and trying to put on a brave face. This is all a part of God's master plan. Patiently waitng for the day I am off this rollercoaster.

GL to you all I will try to pop in to check on everyone and see those BFP announcements but right now I think I will take a few days away to get my head in a good space.


----------



## Ltruns33

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and apologize if I was a bit emotional in my post but I literally just hung up the phone when I typed that so that was raw emotion. Thank you all for always being so understanding and encouraging. I do want to give it a try as you've all stated it only takes 1 and I would hate to just do nothing for an entire month. I just don't want to do nothing, I want to do any and everything to increase our odds. This is something I want more than anything and the idea of them just saying oh wait a month is not comforting at all. People will never understand this process if they've never been through it themselves. I called the nurse and said we want to go ahead with IUI this month and she is going to speak with doc and get back to me (do you really thinkg she advised me to sit out this month before even speaking to the doc? WTH). I so do not want to share this news with DH he has been in a slump over ttc for the past few days.

Girl. Don't ever apologize for raw emotion! I always let it out in full force on here. LTTC and Assisted conception is BRUTAL. the worst when it doesn't work. The.worst. I have gone through the almost all stages of grief this cycle. It IS grief, the most powerful kind I have ever had. And once I acknowledged it as such it was like I was able to live through it a little easier.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> FBG - glad the trigger is gone! Mine left my system quickly as well. Much better than being in limbo on 11 dpo.
> 
> I had my baselin today...so all clear for my cycle. Medicated with follistim & femara...no IUI...but will use a trigger. I know my chances are low, but I am only doing this to use up the rest of my follistim & make insurance pay.

I really hope this cycle is the one!! How awesome would it be to get that bfp without iui. Crazier things have happened. I swear my friend had sex once with her husband and got prego, it was a chemical but seriously what are the odds, unmedicated, a thyroid and weight problem and gets prego just like that. They were in shock. She told me of this 30 day challenge her friends have done to get prego. Sex every day for 30 days, and I'm like who has the time???? If only that worked for us. 

Major headache today, could it be trigger leaving my system? I feel sick.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone so I guess this isn't my month afterall :( Just came from cd2 scan and my lining is far too thick for cd2 and doc needs me to shed it all before going forward with IUI. So tomorrow I start BCP morning and evening for 7 days then stop wait 7 days (AF should arrive) then take BCP for 1 month then give them a call when CD 2. So in a nut shell I am out for the next month from anything ttc related. So many emotions right now but I'm sure you'll can appreciate the disappointment I am feeling right now. Sucking up the tears and trying to put on a brave face. This is all a part of God's master plan. Patiently waitng for the day I am off this rollercoaster.
> 
> GL to you all I will try to pop in to check on everyone and see those BFP announcements but right now I think I will take a few days away to get my head in a good space.

Do you think there would be a difference in 24hrs? The reason I ask is that my RE insists on cd3 for all tests for baseline. Go ahead and cry, get it all out, you'll feel better. This is temporary, you will be back onto another cycle soon. In the meantime do some old fashioned bding!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Okay guys my pity party is over :) Everyone have an awesome weekend and come on Sept & Oct BFPs!

Thank you all as usual!!! I don't think I'd find it this easy without yall.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone so I guess this isn't my month afterall :( Just came from cd2 scan and my lining is far too thick for cd2 and doc needs me to shed it all before going forward with IUI. So tomorrow I start BCP morning and evening for 7 days then stop wait 7 days (AF should arrive) then take BCP for 1 month then give them a call when CD 2. So in a nut shell I am out for the next month from anything ttc related. So many emotions right now but I'm sure you'll can appreciate the disappointment I am feeling right now. Sucking up the tears and trying to put on a brave face. This is all a part of God's master plan. Patiently waitng for the day I am off this rollercoaster.
> 
> GL to you all I will try to pop in to check on everyone and see those BFP announcements but right now I think I will take a few days away to get my head in a good space.
> 
> Do you think there would be a difference in 24hrs? The reason I ask is that my RE insists on cd3 for all tests for baseline. Go ahead and cry, get it all out, you'll feel better. This is temporary, you will be back onto another cycle soon. In the meantime do some old fashioned bding!!!Click to expand...

Hi Babywhisp-I'm not sure if it was the meds last month that screwed me up because cd2 last month the lining was less than half of what it was today. Staying positive that this break will be the perfect set up for my bfp. How has everything been going on with you?


----------



## Ltruns33

Update here: talked to my doctor in office this week. Our visit went good. Our fertility clinic raised their IUI costs and it's over 1,000 without the meds. IVF is 16,000. I think we are going to go ahead and move towards IVF. My doctor suggest the highest effectiveness is shown in 3 IUIS, but that it tends to level off after that. He said that the choice is up to is- but that he understands that most couples don't start fertility treatments right away- it's only after a long time of trying that they seek out fertility treatments; so he understands that some do not want to try the three IUIs and will want to move on to ivf. When he said that, it dawned on me that's exactly how I felt.. I just can't stand doing IUI again for two reasons: the false feeling of high success rates followed by failed cycles and bc the money needs to go to IVF. Our biggest fear from my last post was never getting to be parents. We don't want to adopt. My doctor said with our great sperm and my great eggs that he sees no reason as to why we should fear never getting pregnant. He said "I feel like you can and will get pregnant, it just may be a matter of efficiency; it may take longer than you think." It was good to hear that we don't need to fear never getting pregnant. But at the same time- that's been our fear and our reality for almost three years. It's hard to believe in anything! Our current plan is ttc naturally while saving for ivf. I will stay on progesterone after ovulation bc all my day 21 bloods are always a little low even when I have good ovulation. (I kinda have to depend on charting for that I guess? And opks) One thing that frustrates me is that no one will prescribe femara or monitor ovulation in the mean time therefore no femara without a baseline ultrasound every month. My gyn won't bc we are seeing a RE, and my RE won't prescribe it unmonitored. It's frustrating the dog out of me bc we can't save for ivf if we are paying hundreds for baseline ultrasounds that are a crappy policy in my opinion. Ugh. So I'm just praying and hoping I ovulate regularly until then. Life isn't as stressful, and I'm going to do opks. My doctor thinks I'll ovulate regularly since my bloodwork was all regular until February this year when basketball season got so stressful for me. And my periods are and always have been regular, and up until February all blood work indicated ovulation up until then. But, I'm scared going off it. Round and round it goes! 

So, I am trying to get the "in the meantime" stuff figured out, until we can gather the money needed for ivf. Both Our parents are going to help us, and we will try and apply for as many programs as possible (any ideas for ivf funding programs?!) With ivf, my age, and a unexplained in fertility diagnosis our odds at my clinic are 70-80%. Of course, in every situation we seem to be on the bad side of every statistic. But, knowing all the embryos have to do is implant is encouraging. Does anyone else moving to ivf and having family help cover it struggle with the fear of it not working out and then feeling guilty?! That's a fear of ours. 

We are doing an ivf class eventually. Just trying to absorb it all right now, and focus on fighting the symptoms of depression I've been noticing creep in..


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ltruns those stats (80%) sound awesome and I understand your decision to go to ivf rather than more rounds of iui. I know my doc won't prescribe femara without monitoring in case cysts develop during your cycle. Does your clinic offer a payment plan? We have 1 round of iui then if no success we'll be on the ivf journey as well. Unfortunately with hubs SA this is what everyone thinks we'll need for success. When we initially found out we'd have to do ivf we started saving so hopefully should that be the path we have to take, we'll have enough saved up in time. Feb will make 4years we've been ttc so I really hope we can Get our bfp before that. I'd really like to have a Christmas little bump :) ivf classes sound good is that a support group? I do hope you are able to shake that depression off I know it can be overwhelming at times but fight through it Hun there is always sunshine after the rain:)


----------



## beaglemom

ltruns - my gyno let me take clomid unmonitored for 3 cycles before moving on to iui with clomid...may want to ask yours about that.

Good luck with ivf...I am applying for a grant...hoping to hear back soon. Just search ivf grant online & you will find plenty to apply for. If we do not get it, we just got a promo cash advance on our credit card...0% for 12 months with a 2% fee. So we will do that...anything left over at 12 months, we will refinance to a low interest 401k loan.


----------



## Ltruns33

beaglemom said:


> ltruns - my gyno let me take clomid unmonitored for 3 cycles before moving on to iui with clomid...may want to ask yours about that.
> 
> Good luck with ivf...I am applying for a grant...hoping to hear back soon. Just search ivf grant online & you will find plenty to apply for. If we do not get it, we just got a promo cash advance on our credit card...0% for 12 months with a 2% fee. So we will do that...anything left over at 12 months, we will refinance to a low interest 401k loan.

Beagle, thanks for the ivf funding ideas. My gyno did the unmonitored clomid with me from Feb-April 2014. I did develop a cyst but have had THE BEST time with femara- 3 months no cysts, and great results with the 10 day dosage the RE gave me. I called my gyno after the last IUI failed and they said that the gyno doesn't want to interfere with my RE's treatment so they told me to ask the RE. I understand why they want it to be monitored, it's just not financially or time wise feasible for us. One option they gave us was monitoring at a regular doctor closer to home (my RE is 1 hr away and I have practices until 5:00 at the earliest so every appointment is a big inconvenience). I don't have a GP bc I never get sick- haven't gone to a non- fertility/womens health doctor for years. And, living in a small town... half my athletes parents work at our local hospital so I'd have to figure out where to go that was closer than my RE but not in my town. All the parents in town are dying for hubby and I to have kids, so the last the we need is for me to show up in the clinic for anything but a cough! haha


----------



## kjg123

hi everyone! just checking in. cd7 for me. holy hot flashes! i didn't have any femara side effects the first 3 months but i'm just drenched today. also started estrace today (new for me this cycle) and go in cd10 for first us. 

ltruns- appreciate the updates on your ttc journey. im afraid im also headed in the IVF direction if iui #4 is unsuccessful so it really does help to hear from others who are navigating the system. those are great odds so really hoping you get that bfp quickly!

beagle-still hoping this is the one for you! what cd are you?

hoping-sorry for the unexpected break :( hope it will go fast and you have good luck waiting for you

and good luck for everyone else wherever you are in your cycles and journeys!


----------



## beaglemom

kjg123 said:


> hi everyone! just checking in. cd7 for me. holy hot flashes! i didn't have any femara side effects the first 3 months but i'm just drenched today. also started estrace today (new for me this cycle) and go in cd10 for first us.
> 
> ltruns- appreciate the updates on your ttc journey. im afraid im also headed in the IVF direction if iui #4 is unsuccessful so it really does help to hear from others who are navigating the system. those are great odds so really hoping you get that bfp quickly!
> 
> beagle-still hoping this is the one for you! what cd are you?
> 
> hoping-sorry for the unexpected break :( hope it will go fast and you have good luck waiting for you
> 
> and good luck for everyone else wherever you are in your cycles and journeys!

CD 4 for me today.


----------



## Ltruns33

Kjg- sorry you're having hot flashes with femara! When I was on it I had no side effects, big difference from clomid for me! 

I'm on cd 14, and am unsure if I got a positive OPK yesterday. I haven't used them in so long. Yesterday's line was the darkest I've had in the four days I've used them (started cd 10) and today's was lighter than yesterday's, so I'm assuming it was positive yesterday as it was accompanied by a too high to reach cervix, and ewcm. 

We've DTD two days in a row skip a day, two days in a row... etc. since hubby has gold star sperm doc said that pattern or every other day pattern was fine. 

The odds of us conceiving naturally at this point is 1-2%. But hey, life with any odds is a miracle, so I'm trying to be positive.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone so I guess this isn't my month afterall :( Just came from cd2 scan and my lining is far too thick for cd2 and doc needs me to shed it all before going forward with IUI. So tomorrow I start BCP morning and evening for 7 days then stop wait 7 days (AF should arrive) then take BCP for 1 month then give them a call when CD 2. So in a nut shell I am out for the next month from anything ttc related. So many emotions right now but I'm sure you'll can appreciate the disappointment I am feeling right now. Sucking up the tears and trying to put on a brave face. This is all a part of God's master plan. Patiently waitng for the day I am off this rollercoaster.
> 
> GL to you all I will try to pop in to check on everyone and see those BFP announcements but right now I think I will take a few days away to get my head in a good space.
> 
> Do you think there would be a difference in 24hrs? The reason I ask is that my RE insists on cd3 for all tests for baseline. Go ahead and cry, get it all out, you'll feel better. This is temporary, you will be back onto another cycle soon. In the meantime do some old fashioned bding!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Babywhisp-I'm not sure if it was the meds last month that screwed me up because cd2 last month the lining was less than half of what it was today. Staying positive that this break will be the perfect set up for my bfp. How has everything been going on with you?Click to expand...

Would baby aspirin help that? I've been a stress case, like ball my eyes out, feeling broken, damn-it-all-to-hell stress case. The meds and stress had me in a pretty good lather last week. Work is a sht show, a kids ball pit of stupidity, and despite working my tail off and being the #2 salesperson and only woman, they continue to mess with me making it harder for me to make a living. People on the outside and inside agree it's very wrong, but there is nothing I can do. They pulled a stunt last week with a customer of mine and are trying to switch them to be covered by someone else and the customer called to protest and despite 2 conference calls with the customer they are moving the acct. The customer has told them they will not trade with us until they are given back to me. The acct has said they clearly don't care what they want, or how it impacts me, it's a bad business decision. I'm just done. I don't need the toxic environment with people stabbing you in the back, trying to steal accts, it is just too draining. And it's demoralizing. So add this to the pressure to get prego, the cost of this cycles not being covered, might be needing to do IVF....it just makes my head ache. And I love DH but he has no sense of urgency with regards to finances. He works as an attorney and is grossly underpaid, but he's become comfortable and doesn't want to commute into the city like I do. I am feeling a lot of pressure on me to change jobs and make more while he stays with a 15min commute at a firm that doesn't pay well. 

Sorry to rant, but I have a full plate and I am always the one making career moves to start over at a place to make more money while he doesn't. I have a second job to come home to with regards to the baby and he doesn't get it. Ugh! What going to happen after baby #2?


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - Like we need more stress in our lives on top of this TTC mess, right? Your job sounds very crazy. I hate how the corporate world works where everyone is just out for themselves and the bottom dollar. I'm so sorry that you are dealing with this. And, it is also tough if you have to keep switching careers while your DH does not. I'm sure that just adds to the tension. Hopefully things will work out soon for you so you can breathe a little. The strass probably doesn't help when TTC either.

AFM - My 3 follicles turned into just one. I'm kind of bummed out since I was looking forward to multiple chances this cycle. But, my left ovary is the one producing the follicle and the last 2 cycles have been the right so maybe this side will be the winner. My left is usually the lazy one. It was measuring at 19.7 this morning so I'm triggering tonight and IUI will be Wednesday.


----------



## Prayingforno1

:hugs: Babywhisperer sounds like your job is crazy at the moment. So sorry you are having such a tough time right now but I do hope the issues will be resolved to relieve some of the stress. We are already in such a fragile place with ttc and any little other stress factor can just take us over the edge. If you can possibly take a few days off for yourself (once the issue with that account is resolved). I was so overwhelmed last week I took one day off to do absolutely nothing. I stayed in bed watched tv and cooked dinner for DH and I. I think I just needed a breather. Hope you feel better hun :)

Raelynn-It only takes 1 hun, I've read countless success stories where people had cycles with multiple follies and got bfn and when they did a cycle with 1 they got that long awaited BFP. Keeping you in my thoughts and GL with your trigger and IUI on Wednesday


----------



## Babywhisperer

kjg123 said:


> hi everyone! just checking in. cd7 for me. holy hot flashes! i didn't have any femara side effects the first 3 months but i'm just drenched today. also started estrace today (new for me this cycle) and go in cd10 for first us.
> 
> ltruns- appreciate the updates on your ttc journey. im afraid im also headed in the IVF direction if iui #4 is unsuccessful so it really does help to hear from others who are navigating the system. those are great odds so really hoping you get that bfp quickly!
> 
> beagle-still hoping this is the one for you! what cd are you?
> 
> hoping-sorry for the unexpected break :( hope it will go fast and you have good luck waiting for you
> 
> and good luck for everyone else wherever you are in your cycles and journeys!

Hey [email protected] Sorry about the hot flashes, they can be the worst, especially if it's warm where you live. I blast the a/c and dh wraps himself up like a burrito.

Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> :hugs: Babywhisperer sounds like your job is crazy at the moment. So sorry you are having such a tough time right now but I do hope the issues will be resolved to relieve some of the stress. We are already in such a fragile place with ttc and any little other stress factor can just take us over the edge. If you can possibly take a few days off for yourself (once the issue with that account is resolved). I was so overwhelmed last week I took one day off to do absolutely nothing. I stayed in bed watched tv and cooked dinner for DH and I. I think I just needed a breather. Hope you feel better hun :)
> 
> Raelynn-It only takes 1 hun, I've read countless success stories where people had cycles with multiple follies and got bfn and when they did a cycle with 1 they got that long awaited BFP. Keeping you in my thoughts and GL with your trigger and IUI on Wednesday

Thanks hun. I work on commission so if I don't work I don't get paid, I just need to accept that what will happen will happen. I just help everyone I work with and I get screwed. I work harder, loner, more days than anyone. Everyone wants to sit next to me on the trading desk b/c I am that helpful and honest. Trust is a rare commodity. I need to change areas in my field and see what else is out there.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Ok I understand about working on commission but yes it wouldn't hurt to look and see what's available. Working on a trading desk is stressul enough without working with aholes. Hope your week gets better


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ltruns33 said:


> Update here: talked to my doctor in office this week. Our visit went good. Our fertility clinic raised their IUI costs and it's over 1,000 without the meds. IVF is 16,000. I think we are going to go ahead and move towards IVF. My doctor suggest the highest effectiveness is shown in 3 IUIS, but that it tends to level off after that. He said that the choice is up to is- but that he understands that most couples don't start fertility treatments right away- it's only after a long time of trying that they seek out fertility treatments; so he understands that some do not want to try the three IUIs and will want to move on to ivf. When he said that, it dawned on me that's exactly how I felt.. I just can't stand doing IUI again for two reasons: the false feeling of high success rates followed by failed cycles and bc the money needs to go to IVF. Our biggest fear from my last post was never getting to be parents. We don't want to adopt. My doctor said with our great sperm and my great eggs that he sees no reason as to why we should fear never getting pregnant. He said "I feel like you can and will get pregnant, it just may be a matter of efficiency; it may take longer than you think." It was good to hear that we don't need to fear never getting pregnant. But at the same time- that's been our fear and our reality for almost three years. It's hard to believe in anything! Our current plan is ttc naturally while saving for ivf. I will stay on progesterone after ovulation bc all my day 21 bloods are always a little low even when I have good ovulation. (I kinda have to depend on charting for that I guess? And opks) One thing that frustrates me is that no one will prescribe femara or monitor ovulation in the mean time therefore no femara without a baseline ultrasound every month. My gyn won't bc we are seeing a RE, and my RE won't prescribe it unmonitored. It's frustrating the dog out of me bc we can't save for ivf if we are paying hundreds for baseline ultrasounds that are a crappy policy in my opinion. Ugh. So I'm just praying and hoping I ovulate regularly until then. Life isn't as stressful, and I'm going to do opks. My doctor thinks I'll ovulate regularly since my bloodwork was all regular until February this year when basketball season got so stressful for me. And my periods are and always have been regular, and up until February all blood work indicated ovulation up until then. But, I'm scared going off it. Round and round it goes!
> 
> So, I am trying to get the "in the meantime" stuff figured out, until we can gather the money needed for ivf. Both Our parents are going to help us, and we will try and apply for as many programs as possible (any ideas for ivf funding programs?!) With ivf, my age, and a unexplained in fertility diagnosis our odds at my clinic are 70-80%. Of course, in every situation we seem to be on the bad side of every statistic. But, knowing all the embryos have to do is implant is encouraging. Does anyone else moving to ivf and having family help cover it struggle with the fear of it not working out and then feeling guilty?! That's a fear of ours.
> 
> We are doing an ivf class eventually. Just trying to absorb it all right now, and focus on fighting the symptoms of depression I've been noticing creep in..

I could've written this post. I feel the same way hun. IVF is more than that in NYC, but our IUIs are not covered by insurance anymore so we might as well put the money towards IVF.

I also feel the depression creeping in. I feel like I need a break, a breather if you will. My bff who is an acupuncturist thinks it's absurd that I am being told I can't get prego due to age since I had a baby less than a year ago. Maybe that was a fluke? I guess we could keep trying but time isn't on my side, I turn 39 (gasp) in Nov. We can't keep doing IUI if it's not covered. 

Have you tried funny movies? I swear funny movies break me out of my funk. Or watching my husband laugh so much he cries while watching South Park...I swear he becomes a teenager.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Ok I understand about working on commission but yes it wouldn't hurt to look and see what's available. Working on a trading desk is stressul enough without working with aholes. Hope your week gets better

Thanks, it's a wonder these guys are married. They are the reason I insisted that integrity was my first quality when meeting guys. Dh is a good person through and through. I hate interviewing, but it will give me an idea of whats out there, and whats not. I might just work from home more often.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - Like we need more stress in our lives on top of this TTC mess, right? Your job sounds very crazy. I hate how the corporate world works where everyone is just out for themselves and the bottom dollar. I'm so sorry that you are dealing with this. And, it is also tough if you have to keep switching careers while your DH does not. I'm sure that just adds to the tension. Hopefully things will work out soon for you so you can breathe a little. The strass probably doesn't help when TTC either.
> 
> AFM - My 3 follicles turned into just one. I'm kind of bummed out since I was looking forward to multiple chances this cycle. But, my left ovary is the one producing the follicle and the last 2 cycles have been the right so maybe this side will be the winner. My left is usually the lazy one. It was measuring at 19.7 this morning so I'm triggering tonight and IUI will be Wednesday.

maybe it's a super follie now!! That is a great size. Remember all it takes is 1!!!


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - LOL I love it! Come on super follie! I'm right there with you with being completely baffled with these IUIs not working. I got pregnant the first try on IVF and then again on IUI so I'm just confused why it is so hard now. I never imagined having any trouble when it came to trying for number 2.

I'm also with you ladies on doing a break. We have a big family road planned in the middle of next month so I'm probably going to take a break next month too if this cycle doesn't work. I just don't want to deal with the added stress of trying to fit in all the appointments around our trip and a break might be good so we can come back and see if there is something else we can try if this doesn't work.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Goodmorning! Everyone has been quiet these past few days.

How's your tww going?


----------



## raelynn

My tww starts today! IUI in a few hours. I feel super bloated but I'm guessing that is from ovulation or the trigger.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Raelynn...I really hope this is it for you.

I started my BD schedule last night...sort of uncomfortable...I think the femara is kicking in...last dose tonight & 1st dose of follistim. We will see how it goes. Follicle check is Sat...we are just doing timed intercouse this month with the trigger.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Goodmorning! Everyone has been quiet these past few days.
> 
> How's your tww going?

How are you??? I am a hormone roller coaster. I break down crying over stress and anxiety, toss and turn at night, and woke up to a text from my brother that my sister-in-law's water broke...she's due early Nov. I am very concerned. They are pumping her full of steroids to make the baby's lungs grow. I am so nervous for them. She is 42 and a diabetic. It's coming from all angles. I wish I could take off work and drive down to see them. Say a prayer ladies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> My tww starts today! IUI in a few hours. I feel super bloated but I'm guessing that is from ovulation or the trigger.

I swear I am envisioning a follie with a superhero cape! Come on and catch that eggie!! The bloat is from ovu. I swear I drop so much bloat after the iui.

I feel some tenderness in my boobs but that could def be the endometrin. My IUI was exactly a week ago. Thinking it didn't work and witch will be here by Sat/Sun.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Raelynn-GL today 
Beagle-GL on your folliw scan and BDing :)
Babywhisperer-So sorry to hear about SIL that must be a terrible situation to be in I really hope the lungs are able to develop as needed with the meds they're giving her. I will definitely keep them in my prayers. So sorry you are feeling stressed and anxiety which must be a combination of ttc and the stress you have at work. I do hope you are able to overcome these feelings to be able to get some rest at night. How far away from you is SIL?

AFM-Well since I am not able to ttc this month I decided to try and lose a few pounds and signed up for weight watchers online. My goal is to lose at least 5 pounds before my cd2 scan late October. This should keep my mind occupied for the next few weeks. DH had to travel for work today and won't be back until Saturday so Bailey (my shih tzu) and I have the house all to ourself. I hope the quietness in the house doesn't drive me crazy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Good luck Raelynn...I really hope this is it for you.
> 
> I started my BD schedule last night...sort of uncomfortable...I think the femara is kicking in...last dose tonight & 1st dose of follistim. We will see how it goes. Follicle check is Sat...we are just doing timed intercouse this month with the trigger.

How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Raelynn-GL today
> Beagle-GL on your folliw scan and BDing :)
> Babywhisperer-So sorry to hear about SIL that must be a terrible situation to be in I really hope the lungs are able to develop as needed with the meds they're giving her. I will definitely keep them in my prayers. So sorry you are feeling stressed and anxiety which must be a combination of ttc and the stress you have at work. I do hope you are able to overcome these feelings to be able to get some rest at night. How far away from you is SIL?
> 
> AFM-Well since I am not able to ttc this month I decided to try and lose a few pounds and signed up for weight watchers online. My goal is to lose at least 5 pounds before my cd2 scan late October. This should keep my mind occupied for the next few weeks. DH had to travel for work today and won't be back until Saturday so Bailey (my shih tzu) and I have the house all to ourself. I hope the quietness in the house doesn't drive me crazy.

Thanks lady. They live 2hrs away in no traffic with for NY/NJ is impossible. We have a lot going on this weekend, but may try and drive down Sun if we can. 

Good for you with WW. Reducing carbs, no alcohol, and having soup for dinner will help drop weight fast....small dinners are key. Someone told me GGs crisps before every meal fills you up and helps you lose weight. I will be doing that diet soon, it's called F Factor. 

Hopefully you can get outside with the pup this weekend and stay busy.


----------



## beaglemom

Babywhisperer said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Raelynn...I really hope this is it for you.
> 
> I started my BD schedule last night...sort of uncomfortable...I think the femara is kicking in...last dose tonight & 1st dose of follistim. We will see how it goes. Follicle check is Sat...we are just doing timed intercouse this month with the trigger.
> 
> How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Feeling okay...cramping continued all day yesterday. Tonight is another BD night...hoping it goes okay. I realized last night I have less meds tha I thought. I was doing 225. I took 200 last night & it seemed to take half of what was left. So I will do 150 tonight & the rest tomorrow. I ope that plus the femara is enough to produce some good eggs.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Raelynn...I really hope this is it for you.
> 
> I started my BD schedule last night...sort of uncomfortable...I think the femara is kicking in...last dose tonight & 1st dose of follistim. We will see how it goes. Follicle check is Sat...we are just doing timed intercouse this month with the trigger.
> 
> How are you feeling? Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling okay...cramping continued all day yesterday. Tonight is another BD night...hoping it goes okay. I realized last night I have less meds tha I thought. I was doing 225. I took 200 last night & it seemed to take half of what was left. So I will do 150 tonight & the rest tomorrow. I ope that plus the femara is enough to produce some good eggs.Click to expand...

It should be, the meds stay in your system a few days and will continue to make them grow. Hang in there and bd and have some fun with it.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi Babywhisperer-I hope you are able to get to see SIL this weekend. I just googled the F Factor diet that looks pretty interesting. How is SIL and baby responding to the meds/treatment so far?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Beagle I have fingers, arms, and legs crossed for you hun. I'm sure they are growing perfectly.


----------



## raelynn

babywhisperer - Praying for your SIL and baby. I'm sure it is a very stressful time for your family and hope you hear good news soon!

beaglemom - Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well this cycle!

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! IUI went well yesterday. The donor did better than last time too with 19mil post wash. Had lots of bloating and cramping and that just overall gross feeling yesterday and it has all gone today so I'm pretty sure ovulation happened right on schedule. The dr also said she saw a lot of cm during the IUI and that was a really good sign. Now I'm just trying to relax and not be too anxious through this TWW. I'm sure all our house repair going on right now will keep my mind on other things since we have contractors in and out of our house all day long for the next several weeks.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi Babywhisperer-I hope you are able to get to see SIL this weekend. I just googled the F Factor diet that looks pretty interesting. How is SIL and baby responding to the meds/treatment so far?

Thanks for asking. She is ok, just got upset when head of neonatal unit explained what might happen if she goes this early. I keep sending them pics of my customers kids who were born at 32 and 35 weeks. They are all grown up and no issues and very tall! She's a nurse so she knows a bit too much. I hope she relaxes. Each day that passes is better for the baby so hoping she can hang in there another month.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> babywhisperer - Praying for your SIL and baby. I'm sure it is a very stressful time for your family and hope you hear good news soon!
> 
> beaglemom - Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well this cycle!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! IUI went well yesterday. The donor did better than last time too with 19mil post wash. Had lots of bloating and cramping and that just overall gross feeling yesterday and it has all gone today so I'm pretty sure ovulation happened right on schedule. The dr also said she saw a lot of cm during the IUI and that was a really good sign. Now I'm just trying to relax and not be too anxious through this TWW. I'm sure all our house repair going on right now will keep my mind on other things since we have contractors in and out of our house all day long for the next several weeks.

Happy it went well. I hope this is the one!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Babywhisperer-I hope you are able to get to see SIL this weekend. I just googled the F Factor diet that looks pretty interesting. How is SIL and baby responding to the meds/treatment so far?
> 
> Thanks for asking. She is ok, just got upset when head of neonatal unit explained what might happen if she goes this early. I keep sending them pics of my customers kids who were born at 32 and 35 weeks. They are all grown up and no issues and very tall! She's a nurse so she knows a bit too much. I hope she relaxes. Each day that passes is better for the baby so hoping she can hang in there another month.Click to expand...

I am so sorry she has to go through this I am sure both SIL and brother are on pins and needles at the moment. Keeping the entire family in my prayers.


----------



## Prayingforno1

:flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good news bad news. Good news the baby was born last night 5lbs 7oz 18inches intubated to help him breath but will probably come off tomorrow. He's beautiful and for 33 weeks a big baby. Mom and baby are good. Thank you for all your prayers. This is the best outcome possible

Afm, I'm spotting and the witch is definitely here. I am taking a month off to give myself a break and do more acupuncture. Onto IVF for us. I am also interviewing for jobs so I could do without the stress of appointments and additional hormones. I'm sad but I knew this wouldn't work for some reason. At least the worst days of af won't be at work. I guess we will me an appt to talk to my Dr, order meds and give myself a break from the hormone roller coaster. I don't want to be prego in the peak of Summer but what can you do. Maybe during my month break I will have the job situation figured out. Stay or leave. 

Who is next to test? Btw can't believe I never poas this month.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Babywhisperer said:


> Good news bad news. Good news the baby was born last night 5lbs 7oz 18inches intubated to help him breath but will probably come off tomorrow. He's beautiful and for 33 weeks a big baby. Mom and baby are good. Thank you for all your prayers. This is the best outcome possible
> 
> Afm, I'm spotting and the witch is definitely here. I am taking a month off to give myself a break and do more acupuncture. Onto IVF for us. I am also interviewing for jobs so I could do without the stress of appointments and additional hormones. I'm sad but I knew this wouldn't work for some reason. At least the worst days of af won't be at work. I guess we will me an appt to talk to my Dr, order meds and give myself a break from the hormone roller coaster. I don't want to be prego in the peak of Summer but what can you do. Maybe during my month break I will have the job situation figured out. Stay or leave.
> 
> Who is next to test? Btw can't believe I never poas this month.

:happydance:So happy the baby and mom are both doing great!:happydance:

:hug:for you hun that darn af doesn't seem to want to leave us alone!!!I think taking a break not only gives our minds a time to refresh but also our bodies after taking all those meds. GL on you interviews. I know you've already started your research for IVF but you can also use that down time to finalize the little details. I am still praying you get a 2014 BFP.:flower:

AFM-So af should be on any day now due to the meds doc put me on to shed lining then I have 21days of birth control pills and then call doc when af shows to schedule cd2 scan and discuss game plan for IUI AGAIN!!. This will be the 3rd month I have started the process for IUI but hopefully my first actual IUI procedure. I really hope and pray all of these disappointments are setting me up for a 2014 BFP!


----------



## raelynn

babywhisperer - So glad the baby is doing well! That must be such a relief for you and your family. I'm also really sorry AF showed for you. Hopefully this time off will not only be good for you TTC but also have you in a better place with work so you'll have less stress overall.

praying - Hopefully your time with birth control pills goes by really fast so you can finally have your first IUI!

AFM - Still trying to test the trigger out. I thought todays test would finally be negative but it is still faintly positive. Maybe tomorrow I can stop testing until closer to my beta.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Raelynn. Keeping everything crossed for your beta results. When is your beta scheduled?


----------



## raelynn

Beta is on 10/8. My test was still super faintly positive this morning. Hopefully tomorrow I'll finally see stark white so there will be no guessing if I get a real BFP.


----------



## FutureBabyG

raelynn said:


> Beta is on 10/8. My test was still super faintly positive this morning. Hopefully tomorrow I'll finally see stark white so there will be no guessing if I get a real BFP.

Mine stayed faint for a few days. Seemed like forever. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thanks for all the well wishes. He is off the ventilator but still on feeding tube. My SIL has held him once and hopes to do more today. He will be in the NICU for a while. I can't wait to hold him.

Raelynn good luck, hoping those squinters get darker!

afm, I plan to take this month and do acupuncture, stay gluten and dairy free and lose a few lbs the 3 cycles put on me. Come on ladies, let's get those Fall bfps going!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Babywhisperer happy to hear your nephew is doing well. Hope mom and baby get some much needed bonding time.

Afm I am counting today as cd1. AF started at 3 pm which isn't normal for me I usually have spotting for days and then af usually starts in am. The progesterone did it's job I only had spotting a few hours prior to af starting. Called md office clomid will start Oct 1 -5. US Oct 10 and then plan iui I am going to guess October 13. Hopefully someone at work will switch me days.


----------



## raelynn

Hey all. It's been a bit quiet lately. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Ltruns33

I have been good, just wanted to check in on everyone too! We are just ttc naturally until we can afford IVF. On progesterone after ovulation since that's the only blood test that has ever been any indication of an issue. 

Nothing much to report since I don't go to the doctor every two weeks haha. 

I'm sure by now you all have seen the IVF quadruplets story. It made me bawl! Mainly bc it managed to catch the stress and sadness of infertility treatments, plus the procedure, plus the joy of finding out you've been given a miracle/answer to prayer. I hope one day we all get "that" moment, with a singleton, twins or whatever!

Her face when she reads the IVF results is PRICELESS and just breaks my heart with joy. :) 

https://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/living/ivf-mom-gardner-quads-photo/index.html


----------



## raelynn

Ltruns - Good luck with the TTC before IVF. I've heard of plenty of stories where women get their surprise BFP while waiting to start IVF. Hopefully that will be you!

AFM - I might have my BFP. I'm 11dpo and I tested out the trigger but my test was only negative for one day (9dpo) so it could just be a fluke. I'm hoping they'll keep getting darker so I know for sure. Right now, the lines are so faint I can't tell if they're the same or darker at this point. My beta is on Wednesday and I'm dying to just know already. We're also really cautious since I had really low betas before that ended in an early miscarriage so trying to be optimistic but not get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Byrnhild

Raelynn! So exciting!! Hope everything goes great!!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Raelynn - that is awesome...very exciting.

Not much new with me. The grant decision was pushed back to Nov 15 which is really annoying. I have been waiting around for that decision. So we decided to move forward without. We may be able to still use the grant money if we need to...it all depends on my dr office cancellation policy. By Nov 15 I would expect I would have already done my meds class which is when funds are due. I plan to do retrieval & transfer the first week of December. Because of both our work schedules, this would just be easier.


----------



## raelynn

beaglemom - That is so frustrating that they pushed the grant decision back. Though it is exciting that you have decided to move forward! Hopefully the decision comes through in time and you can still use the grant money. Do you have any idea when things will get started? Do you have to do BCP for a while first?

AFM - I tested again this morning and the line is definitely still there though I still can't tell if it is any darker on these microscopic IC tests. I took a FRER too and I think I'll wait and take one Wednesday morning before my beta and hopefully it will look darker. At least the line is still there since I assume if it was the trigger still it should be almost gone by now since it has been 14 days since I did the trigger shot.


----------



## beaglemom

Does the trigger typically leave earlier? I totally forgot to test mine out this time. But if I start testing at 10 dpo I will assume it is gone...it has always been gone by 6 days after. Good luck with your beta! I know it is driving you nuts!

I will start on bcp. I plan to take those longer than usualy just so I can push my retrieval in to December. I cannot take time during Thanksgiving & I was stressed I was pushing too much in to such a small window. So we decided I could start my meds late Nov & then have the retrieval the first week of Dec. It is a bit of a funky situation. I would stay on bcp about a week or 2 longer...if I do another natural cycle, that would mean the retrieval would be mid December which would squeeze it into another short window because no time for me during Christmas either.

The time off thing is based on everyone's else already having the time off. My manager said not to worry about it, but I do not want any attention brought to myself...and if an exception is made, people will want to know why. So I think think this is the best plan. This will also give me a couple extra weeks to get all the pre IVF stuff taken care of. We are very excited.


----------



## raelynn

I tried testing the trigger out and got a negative at 9dpo so I think that is when it left but since I only had a negative for one day before there was a faint line again I can't be 100% sure

All the scheduling must be pretty stressful especially trying to work around everyone's schedule. I hope you can get perfect timing for it!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> I tried testing the trigger out and got a negative at 9dpo so I think that is when it left but since I only had a negative for one day before there was a faint line again I can't be 100% sure
> 
> All the scheduling must be pretty stressful especially trying to work around everyone's schedule. I hope you can get perfect timing for it!

Popping in to say hi! Raelynn I hope this is your bfp!!! Good luck with your beta. 

Ltruns hang in there girl. You'll have the funds saved up in no time. 

Beaglemom I'm sorry about the grant delay. Like we need more waiting on this journey!! Crossing fingers you get it. 

Afm it's been rough. There's a lot of stuff going on and it seems when it rains it pours. I'm interviewing and could use all the good vibes and prayers that a better offer comes soon. My office is toxic like Survivor Island and people any me to align myself with them and their plan against my boss. The guy planning this is not a good person. These are men in their 50s. They are behaving like catty women and it's just too much. We all sit practically on top of one another it's hard to ignore the bs. Dh finally sees that while he has no commute he could likely make more if he commuted to the city like me. My nephew is making strides but still in the NICU. He will likely be there for a few weeks. The great news is that he's gaining weight and while he's on oxygen and a feeding tube he seems to have turned a corner!! Woohoo power of prayer!

I had my trial transfer for IVF today which is just measuring and mapping out how to transfer an embryo when the time comes. I'm getting nervous about the cycle. I am scared of the side effects as he's said he will be aggressive. I'm scared it won't work or I will have to decide how many to transfer and choose wrong. And the cost is almost 30k. We thought we could access an emergency fund for it since the trustee which is dh's aunt said we could if the IUI when I conceived Jack didn't work. It did work so we didn't need to draw funds. Now we asked her last week expecting like last time she would say yes, but she has said no with the excuse that it wouldn't have been what dh's grandmother would have wanted him to use the money for. We are livid and going to speak to her on Sunday despite her saying that we will not change her mind. No court of law would take her objection as a good enough reason and if she doesn't allow us to draw funds we will take her to court. She doesn't care that this adds stress for us. All she cares about is the % she gets of the funds as income. If we drawn them down her income goes down. She abuses her power as trustee and it's so upsetting. Dh is so conservative with the emergency fund his grandmother left for him and each of his brothers. Another brother abuses it and hasn't worked in 18mos but kisses the Aunt's ass and strokes her ego. She is like an evil character from a movie. Exactly what you would picture. Who says no to allowing someone to access funds that are theirs to conceive another child??? We've consulted a trust attorney and her reasoning isn't valid or based on law. So add this to the pile of stress. She's just awful. This too shall pass right?


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - That is just terrible! I can't believe all that you're dealing with right now. Hopefully things come through with the trust. How terrible that his aunt won't agree to helping you out. It is so exciting that you're moving forward though. I had no side effects when I did IVF other than minor things like bloating and such. When do you start meds? Will be keeping you, your job, and your nephew in my prayers.


----------



## beaglemom

Baby whisperer. ..so sorry about all the nonsense. I have a thread I have been with for a while. It is a great group. We are all in various stages if ivf. Here is the link if you would like to join. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...upron-last-thurs-would-love-some-buddies.html


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - That is just terrible! I can't believe all that you're dealing with right now. Hopefully things come through with the trust. How terrible that his aunt won't agree to helping you out. It is so exciting that you're moving forward though. I had no side effects when I did IVF other than minor things like bloating and such. When do you start meds? Will be keeping you, your job, and your nephew in my prayers.

Thanks Raelynn, I appreciate your good thoughts. No one in the family speaks to the aunt or the uncle, they are Machiavellian people and they have done awful things to everyone. The trust is for the benefit of our children and if she had her way there would be no more children since her husbands trust when he dies passes to our kids and not to her. It's called a dynastic trust. What would be better for Jack, a sibling or to be an only child? We found language in the trust document that says we can remove the trustee if they make decisions that are without merit. If we fell she will not budge we will threaten her with removal bc she will not receive any more income off the trust. Even more we could tell her that we will tell everyone else they can also remove her as trustee for her decisions have been documented as having no basis on the law or how the trust was written. It is supposed to cover HEMS, health, education, maintenance and support. She has no good reason to object. She is pure evil.


----------



## Babywhisperer

beaglemom said:


> Baby whisperer. ..so sorry about all the nonsense. I have a thread I have been with for a while. It is a great group. We are all in various stages if ivf. Here is the link if you would like to join.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...upron-last-thurs-would-love-some-buddies.html

Thank you. This is very helpful. I just feel like it's coming from all angles and I am about to break.


----------



## beaglemom

I am so sorry about your family. I guess it is a good thing you & your husband are so knowledgeable (him being a lawyer). I can see how she could take advantage. I don't know why people get so upity & act like gods because they get a little bit of control. Hopefully you can work it out & the threats will be enough to make her budge.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hopefully you guys haven't forgotten who I am. :haha: Sorry, I just don't post much at all, and when I do get on, I don't have time to get to everywhere I post at.

raelynn ~ I hope this is your BFP! GL with your beta. :happydance:

babywhisperer ~ So sorry about the aunt not letting you have the funds to help your IVF. :hugs: GL with your IVF!

beaglemom ~ GL with your IVF as well!

Hello everyone else! :flower:

I got my bfp on Saturday! IUI #2 was the winner. :thumbup: Went to my clinic yesterday morning for my beta, and they called me today with the results. 418 at 14 dpiui. I go again tomorrow for beta #2. Next week will be beta #3. Then, u/s the week after that.


----------



## beaglemom

MomOf3Girls said:


> Hopefully you guys haven't forgotten who I am. :haha: Sorry, I just don't post much at all, and when I do get on, I don't have time to get to everywhere I post at.
> 
> raelynn ~ I hope this is your BFP! GL with your beta. :happydance:
> 
> babywhisperer ~ So sorry about the aunt not letting you have the funds to help your IVF. :hugs: GL with your IVF!
> 
> beaglemom ~ GL with your IVF as well!
> 
> Hello everyone else! :flower:
> 
> I got my bfp on Saturday! IUI #2 was the winner. :thumbup: Went to my clinic yesterday morning for my beta, and they called me today with the results. 418 at 14 dpiui. I go again tomorrow for beta #2. Next week will be beta #3. Then, u/s the week after that.

Congrats! That is an awesome number for beta #1!


----------



## raelynn

MomOf3Girls - Congrats on the BFP! That is a great beta!

Babywhisperer - It sounds like you have found good reason to have her removed. As beaglemom said, hopefully the threats will be enough to get her to budge but at least you have some legal backing to help you move forward with it.


----------



## beaglemom

Raelynn - any change in the test lines? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## raelynn

They look darker but I only took the IC this morning since I'm saving my last FRER for tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

raelynn said:


> They look darker but I only took the IC this morning since I'm saving my last FRER for tomorrow.

I think you are going to get some good news tomorrow! Exciting!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! I'm sure hoping it comes back with good results. The wait has been tough!


----------



## Ltruns33

Congrats momof3! Raelynn hoping your lines get darker and you get a good beta! We need some bfp vibes in here! :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

raelynn ~ I have a good feeling for you. I hope I'm right! Best of luck tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Byrnhild

MomOf3Girls, that's great!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

Beta results are in: 167!! I was at 166 at 15dpo with my daughter so we're already ahead of that. Hopefully it keeps progressing!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats, raelynn! :happydance: How many dpo are you? I'm guessing we're due pretty close to each other.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats to Raelynn and Momof3 wishing you both a H&H 9 months WTG ladies

Hello to everyone I have been MIA for a while dealing with inlaw drama. My DH doesn't really bother with his family too much as everytime he does they always hit him up for cash so any way sis in law puts on facebook that I'm trying to drive a wedge between them WTH I don't even speak to or about this chick what wedge, all because DH said No he couldnt give her any cash, I didn't even know he had any interaction with her until I told him about the FB post. I have some really coocoo inlaws but I'm good nonetheless. I started my 21 day birth control pill cycle on Saturday and when cd2 starts later this month hopefully I will be going ahead with my first full IUI process (Please keep everything crossed for me). 

GL to all those still in the ttc process and I hope to see some more BFP announcements :)


----------



## beaglemom

Raelynn AWESOME...I knew it...so busy today I couldn't check in sooner.

Praying - I am with you...my husband's people are not on my FB bc of the drama.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats Raelyn and Momof3!!! A H&H 9mos to you both!!! Yeah for some bfps!!


----------



## raelynn

MomOf3 - I'm 14dpo today.

Praying - I'm sorry you are dealing with family drama. I had a lot of drama with my in-laws right before we got married. It was a whole power/control struggle but it has gotten better now. I don't think we'll ever be close because of all of it but at least we all can be civil to each other now. I hope it gets better for you. I will be praying that this cycle will finally get to actual IUI for you and that it works!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thank you everyone. I am more hurt than anything because I encourage DH to do a lot for his siblings and family and I am the one to remind him of their birthdays, special occasions etc. I've had issues with all of his siblings in some way or another but as DH advised I did not marry them so don't worry about them. I am getting there but our families are so different. My family is so warm and inviting we've been together 13 years and he's never had an issue with any of them. 

It is a bit encouraging Raelynn and Beagle to know I am not the only one who married into drama filled loonies lol


----------



## Babywhisperer

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thank you everyone. I am more hurt than anything because I encourage DH to do a lot for his siblings and family and I am the one to remind him of their birthdays, special occasions etc. I've had issues with all of his siblings in some way or another but as DH advised I did not marry them so don't worry about them. I am getting there but our families are so different. My family is so warm and inviting we've been together 13 years and he's never had an issue with any of them.
> 
> It is a bit encouraging Raelynn and Beagle to know I am not the only one who married into drama filled loonies lol

Sorry you have to deal with in-law drama, but it's good to know I'm not alone. I have a BIL who is an absolute screw up, 3 dwi's, no job for almost 2yrs, no school, and he's a narcissist. He's always working a scam, never takes responsibility for anything, blames everyone else, and everyone seems to either give him a pass or help him. This kid needs to hit rock bottom, and he's 30. He sees me as taking dh away from him, but he does nothing but cause problems, He sent dh to the ER with a gash under his eye 3 weeks before the wedding, dh got him a job at his law firm and he went out on short term disability only to be caught kayaking on FB when he said he needed 4 mos off to heal from rotater cuff surgery...which should've been 3 weeks. He turned around and threatened to sue the firm, where dh got him the job and where dh makes his living to support his family. He never once thought about how this could impact dh.....and he lies about everything including things I've supposedly said which we end up finding out about and he denies saying it. He blames me for dh keeping his distance...at the end of the day he's a liability. We keep our distance b/c he doesn't care about anyone but himself. It's hurtful but he has never been to see the baby with the exception of when we were in the hospital the week he was born. 

Some families are just different. Mine puts each other first and they are selfless. It's all what you learn and what's expected of you. My family has a large circle of friends so we are always going to bdays, engagements, and other things...we have a sense of obligation outside of ourselves. Dh's family doesn't really have a lot of friends and they all do their own thing. Not 1 member of his family ever texted, called, emailed or anything while I was prego to see how I was doing and with the exception of my MIL, no one asks how their nephew is. My brother has been to see us plenty of times to see the baby and they live 2hrs away...dh's family is as close as a mile (1 brother) and 45min being the furthest. It's upsetting to dh and we always invite them to do stuff, but I can't take it personally. They don't get that when you get married your spouse comes first, that is your family now. And don't even get me started with the guilting over holidays!! 

So how is everyone doing now that I released that rant! I went for acupuncture yesterday and I needed it badly. Between the Aunt being an evil witch, and now work has turned to me and wants me to sign a new contract because mine is up today. They are trying to coerce me by saying they paid me while I was on maternity leave, which I am entitled to. They actually called it a production deficit!!! And that I should have to pay it back!! They could've put me on disability but chose not to bc I've been here the longest...so they try to handcuff me by saying I have to sign a contract which says I will work off what I made during leave. Yes. This is absolutely insane. Spoke to an attorney and they agree. Never ceases to amaze me. Whatever this dark cloud is it better leave.

I got a + on my opk and decided to try for our natural Hail Mary and will do so again tonight and tomorrow...you never know right!

Monday is the IVF class and meeting with genetic counselor. I wish I could be bump buddies with you ladies...I hope I can get prego again. I would even take tiwns at this point....3 under the age of 2, OMG! :wacko:


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - How terrible! You should not in any way have to pay back maternity leave. That is crazy! All this bad stuff just must mean there is a lot of happiness coming soon in your future! Hopefully the acupuncture helps and if not for this natural cycle then for the IVF cycle! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - How terrible! You should not in any way have to pay back maternity leave. That is crazy! All this bad stuff just must mean there is a lot of happiness coming soon in your future! Hopefully the acupuncture helps and if not for this natural cycle then for the IVF cycle! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks lady. How are you feeling?


----------



## raelynn

Feeling good. I go in for beta #2 tomorrow so hopefully my numbers double at least.


----------



## Babywhisperer

They will double I bet. Can't wait to hear!

On my crazy life front, my firm dropped the language from my contract saying I had to pay back my maternity leave...seems someone didn't explain to legal that my maternity leave was covered at the request of HR...they should be ashamed of themselves. We also have the backing of my husband's firm to litigate pro bono if his Aunt doesn't grant us the funds for IVF. Her objection is against the health clause in the trust doc. So good news for us, still stressful but the audacity of people just has me shaking my head


----------



## raelynn

Babywhisperer - Glad they fixed the maternity leave mess!

My beta didn't quite double today. It went from 167 to 289. I'm worried of course but my nurse said it is still good numbers. I'm trying to stay positive but it is hard.


----------



## FutureBabyG

raelynn said:


> Babywhisperer - Glad they fixed the maternity leave mess!
> 
> My beta didn't quite double today. It went from 167 to 289. I'm worried of course but my nurse said it is still good numbers. I'm trying to stay positive but it is hard.

Are they planning on recheck in you in two days since they didn't double? Or just wait and see?

Sorry edit: just read on another thread that you will have another beta on monday. They will be nice and high then I am sure! Good luck and try to enjoy some family time. I am not going to say relax bc I know that will not happen but we are here for positive energy and thoughts.


----------



## raelynn

I go back in on Monday to check again. So it will be 3 days but yes they typically check 3 times anyway.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> I go back in on Monday to check again. So it will be 3 days but yes they typically check 3 times anyway.

Thinking of you, hope the numbers look good!!! Stay positive.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! Numbers were good today 804! They're having me come back for another on Thursday.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Awesome. Remember they don't double evenly. Have faith and relax. So happy for you!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! They're doubling a lot faster now so I've relaxed a bit. As long as they keep going up, I'm happy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

raelynn said:


> Thanks! They're doubling a lot faster now so I've relaxed a bit. As long as they keep going up, I'm happy.

Don't stress. I must have poas for several weeks. If I had cramping I got nervous. If the cramping stopped I got nervous. Symptoms and lack of symptoms are both normal too. Our bodies know what to do. Enjoy this time and relax.


----------



## raelynn

That is it exactly. LOL I'm still Poas just to be sure.


----------



## Byrnhild

Glad to hear that, Raelynn! Congrats!

Like you and Babywhisperer, I was also poas for a while! And just like she said, I still freak out at every change: cramping, no cramping, bloating, no bloating... Take deep breaths and try to take it easy. I never knew being pregnant would be so scary but, when I ask, every mom I know felt the same way.


----------



## raelynn

Yeah I worried through every stage last time and I thought the worrying would stop at some point but I still worry about my daughter all the time. I sneak in and check on her at night just to make sure she's ok.


----------



## Byrnhild

Oops, sorry, Raelynn, I forgot you have already been there before!


----------



## raelynn

No problem! Each pregnancy is different and the worries never end!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

raelynn ~ I'm glad your numbers are going up! :thumbup: I had my 3rd beta today, but won't find out the numbers until tomorrow when they call.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Results are in from yesterday's beta! They wanted it to be at least 6,000 yesterday. I was at 14,865! Doubled every 43 hours during the stage where it should be 72-96 hours for normal doubling range. According to the chart, it should take longer to double as you get more hcg compared to at first. Sadly, I have to wait longer than I expected for my u/s. :nope: Doctors apparently are not in next week, so I have to wait until Monday the 27th.


----------



## Babywhisperer

MomOf3Girls said:


> Results are in from yesterday's beta! They wanted it to be at least 6,000 yesterday. I was at 14,865! Doubled every 43 hours during the stage where it should be 72-96 hours for normal doubling range. According to the chart, it should take longer to double as you get more hcg compared to at first. Sadly, I have to wait longer than I expected for my u/s. :nope: Doctors apparently are not in next week, so I have to wait until Monday the 27th.

That's great!! Congrats! Do you think it's twins?


----------



## raelynn

Glad you got good results momof3girls! I'm with babywhisperer maybe it's twins! Those numbers are going up so fast!


----------



## Byrnhild

That's great, Momof3Girls!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Yep! We are getting TWINS! Had my u/s today, and both were measuring 6w6d and had good heartbeats. :happydance: I got m/s 2 weeks earlier than all my girls, and I'm already out of my jeans and into stretch pants. :wacko:


----------



## Babywhisperer

MomOf3Girls said:


> Yep! We are getting TWINS! Had my u/s today, and both were measuring 6w6d and had good heartbeats. :happydance: I got m/s 2 weeks earlier than all my girls, and I'm already out of my jeans and into stretch pants. :wacko:

Congrats!!! H&H pregnancy!!!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats momof3! I had a feeling with such high betas for you. Glad everything is going well!


----------

